# CRGW cyclers part 7



## angelica_wales

Welcome to the new thread 

Old thread is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285808.4170


----------



## chellelauz

Hey Angelica, how r u doing? X


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm good thanks  6dp5dt (not that I'm counting!)

How's DR treating you?


----------



## chellelauz

I'm on day 10 of DR not feeling much different to normal to be honest!  Bit ratty and emotional but I'm normally like that at certain times of the month anyway  

I'm feeling a bit anxious about moving on to stimms as never done it before and nervous of the actual injections i've only just got use to the suprecur one lol 

Every part of this journey is a bloody waiting game isn't it!!! Patience is a hard thing to overcome hey!?


----------



## angelica_wales

I've given my stash of sticks to my dh to remove temptation and we plan on testing on Thursday. Still a few days before OTD and still a day before I got 2 lines on my first IVF.  It'll be the latest I've tested! I'd love to say I'll wait until OTD but my patience is already wearing very thin!! We'll see ...  

I've never down regged so don't know what it's like - stims are fine - I assume you'll be on a lowish dose so they're not too painful as I'm sure chelle will tell you   

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## taffylass

Chellelauz I find the stimming bit more exciting as you're getting scanned and nearer to ec! 

I'm testing a week wednesday, four days early. It'll be 14 days from ec so I'm thinking it should be pretty accurate by then and also the trigger shot should be gone by then. I tested ridiculously early last time, it was harder seeing bfns every day! This time I'm going to my sirrogate's home to test together which will be good. 

Angelica how early are you testing before otd? Waiting is sooo hard! Xx


----------



## magz1

Hi Angelica, I'm good thanx, don't think you ever stop wondering what if but time to move on now. I just want to wish all the luck in the world to u on this cycle, if anyone deserves to be a mum, it's you. I shall be saying prayers and keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.
So sorry baby/babies, it's so hard this journey but like the girls say take some time to heal then make a plan on your next step, whatever it is.
Good luck everyone else on your journeys
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## taffylass

Hello Magz, good luck on your journey wherever it may lead you now xx

Angelica wishing you lots of good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I've decided to stay in my pupo bubble until Sunday  

Thanks magz - enjoy being the family that you are and know that you did everything you could and go forward with no regrets xx


----------



## chellelauz

Glad to hear angelica   I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Angelica - fingers crossed for you for Sunday.


----------



## taffylass

Morning, how is everyone doing?

Angelica, how are you feeling? For our last two transfers I've been going insane by now but I'm a lot more calm this time and holding out till 14dpo to test, which is very sensible for me!

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm doing ok...  Still holding off until Sunday which is the day before OTD (which will be 12p5dt) this is a new me! 

I started spotting yesterday so I don't know what to think. I've increased my progesterone after speaking to Amanda.  My first fresh cycle I bled heavily after spotting for a few days.  The spotting started 7dp5dt then and I got my BFP on 10dp5dt.  In my 2nd fresh cycle I had no spotting at all and had a BFN.  This time the spotting started 9dp5dt and so far hasn't increased - just some brown when I wipe, one stringy bit (sorry TMI!).  On Sunday we will find out...  

There's a lady on the over 40 thread who had a BFN up to 12p5dt so she's convinced me to wait until closer to OTD 

how many days are you now Taffylass? 

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## taffylass

It's always nervewracking to see any blood but it looks like it could be a good sign for you. Did Amanda say anything or just wait and see? You're being very strong holding out to test, well done! Huge luck for Sunday.

I'm 7dp2dt, if it was me I'd probably be testing now, but I've kept the tests at home and am taking them over to my surrogate next week so the temptation is out of my hands, it's the best way!


----------



## angelica_wales

Amanda didn't really say anything - as I've had early bleeding before I know the drill... 

My husband has hidden my sticks so it's out of my hands - I know he'll buckle if I ask for them  though  

You still have a long wait until OTD...  Fingers crossed!  xx


----------



## taffylass

You have a good hubby! Mine's starting to lose patience now. I know, its such a long wait till a week Saturday....let's hope we're both celebrating very soon!...xx


----------



## chellelauz

Good luck both I got my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## pollita

Hello again ladies!

Hope you're all doing well. I've finally been matched for egg-sharing and will be going for my treatment planning next week - scared! My next cycle is due to start just a few days after my treatment planning appointment so I'm wondering how soon it'll all start. I'm hoping not before January because being due anytime before September will be a nightmare with work (I'm self employed and I'll lose most of next year's wages if I have to cancel my summer bookings!). I was speechless and shaking when I got the call but now it's starting to sink in.

Right, off to buy numbing cream for the injections


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations pollita!! Generally speaking with a self funded cycle you can choose when you cycle and they'll fit in with you - don't know if that's the case for egg sharing too

Good luck and keep us posted

xx


----------



## magz1

Good luck for tomorrow Angelica, I'll have everything crossed for you. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Angelica  -  good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## angelica_wales

BFN for me today (12p5dt)  So I'm pretty sure that's us out...


----------



## taffylass

Oh Angelica I'm so sorry, that's completely rubbish. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## chellelauz

I can't stop bloody crying angelica! It's sooo    ****!!!! I really thought it was ur time xxxxxxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I'm so sorry Angelica? Is there any other extra things you can try? I'm having an appt with Amanda Wednesday so said to do a scratch then maybe natural fet. So hope they last the thaw. Xxxxxxx how is everyone else? Taffy but your on edge wanting to test. What's the update on you chelle lau and everything I've missed. As for me we are saving hard now to get the money for the fet which is going from my next period so guess sometime in November. Can anyone tell me when in your cycle do they transfer the embryos xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Baby/ies - with a natural FET you test for your LH surge with ovulation sticks then they go back 6 days later - I.e the same day they would on a 5 day transfer. You start a progesterone supplement just after you ovulate.  A natural FET is much less stressful than any other treatment. My 1 frostie defrosted perfectly so I'm sure yours will be fine xx


----------



## magz1

So sorry Angelica. This fertility business is so unfair. Do you have a plan or is it still too raw? Magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Thank you ladies xx

We paid for the 2 cycles up front so we'll go again,  probably in the new year. I'll have a hysteroscopy to see if that gives us any clues but I'm a bit stumped...  Perfect embryos and we've had implantation before so I don't know what's going wrong...  Very frustrating! I've stopped crying for now - no doubt I'll cry again tomorrow on OTD when I call the clinic...  Onwards and upwards xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

So Sorry Angelica - it seems so unfair.


----------



## taffylass

Hi Angelica, I got my bfp at the weekend. I'm only saying because we had 4 high grade blasts from our first round - we did 2 fets with our surrogate and neither of them worked. We were also stumped as we know that we can get pregnant naturally and that our surrogate is fertile. My friend who is doing surrogacy also had the same problem even with cgh tested blasts with an 80% chance of success. This time we did a 2 day transfer as we only had 1 embryo, and my friend did a 3 day transfer as she was convinced the embryos were better off inside earlier on, and both our surrogates got bfps this weekend. I don't know if it's just coincidence. Not sure if it's made any difference but they did assisted hatching this time and my surrogate is on low dose steroids xx


----------



## taffylass

What I mean is that me and my friend are now convinced that a 2 or 3 day transfer is better than a 5 day transfer for us xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations taffylass!!  That's an early result isn't it? That's excellent news!  

It is something I have thought about because my first ICSI we had a 3 day transfer which got me a BFP - also we didn't have assisted hatching on that go - I will mention it to Amanda on Monday when I have my follow up.  They always say blasts are best, but you're right I've had more success with a 3 day transfer...


----------



## taffylass

Oh thank you! We lost all willpower on Saturday and tested and then panicked that it was the trigger shot, but the lines are a lot darker today thankfully. Yes it was 10dpo we got our first positive so it was early. We only tested because my friend got her bfp and was a day behind me so I had to know!

Yes I saw from your signature that you got pregnant with a 3 day transfer. I know I've got a long way to go but we always though blasts were best and they didn't work so who knows...I do worry though that there's more chance of mc with earlier embryos, but I'm just trying to enjoy my good news rather than fret over everything as it's outside of my control now...xx


----------



## pollita

Oh Angelica, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN  

Taffy, well done on your BFP!

AFM, My treatment planning appointment is quickly approaching and from my conversation with the clinic yesterday I could start as early as my next cycle - AF is actually due a few days after my appointment so EC could be in the month! Emla cream arrived today and after a little test I'm more assured that it'll do the job (especially seeing that it is used for minor ops)


----------



## angelica_wales

Pollita - that's excellent news!  Good to get started.  Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations Taffylass on your BFP

Angelica - hope your follow up goes well

Pollita - good luck for your cycle.


----------



## taffylass

Hi Pollita, good luck with your appointment, exciting being able to start so soon xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Taffy lass I'm so pleased for you! You must be so excited how is your surrogate feeling? How are you Angelica? When do you have your follow up? I went in for mine today going for natural fet with transfer end of November hopefully. Having scratch done in 2 weeks if this one fails can start a fresh cycle when I get my December period lets hope I don't need it. When are you doing transfer chellelau? How is everybody else in their cycles? Keep going girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## taffylass

Hi baby/ies, that's great that you're doing a natural fet soon, it feels good to have the next transfer planned doesn't it. My surrogate did a natural fet a few months ago, it was lovely and straightforward. I'm feeling good thanks. Met with my surrogate yesterday and she's really excited. She's a goddess in my eyes! Xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Taffy las in can imagine she is, what happened when she did a natural fet did it not work out? I'm a bit concerned if I may have problems with implantation. It's so nice you have such a good surrogate. I hope you don't mind me contacting you about things of I need to in the future about it? Xxxx


----------



## taffylass

Hi baby/ies, I froze blasts on my first round of ivf. We then did a medicated fet and a natural fet, neither of which worked. I guess we'll never know why this one worked - whether the embryo was better, it was a fresh transfer, 2 day instead of 5 day or the steroids we used...it's early days and I'm trying to enjoy it but I can't help being worried too due to my history.  Yes please pm me if you want to know anything at all xx


----------



## taffylass

It was bad news for me today, we had a chemical pregnancy xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Oh Taffylass I'm so sorry xxx so unfair to take it away from you like that


----------



## pollita

So sorry to hear that Taffylass x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sorry to hear your news Taffylass.  Sending a hug.


----------



## taffylass

Thanks ladies. Hard to know when it's time to give up. We'll probably try again but I'm not feeling too positive about it working after 2 bfns and a chemical. Such a shame we didn't have any to freeze this time either xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I know it's hard when you get bad news please don't give up though keep going. It's so awful and you have been through many downs. It's got to happen for us in the end though xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Afternoon ladies

I had my follow up today - Amanda was lovely as always  We discussed the lower fertilisation rate and she wasn't too concerned - it was still around 60% so she's OK with that.  She said there's no indication that the eggs were of a reduced quality.  I asked about getting DNA fragmenation testing done, she said if we do it and it identifies a problem, all we'd change is to do IMSI instead of ICSI so we'll go ahead and do that next time anyway as it doesn't hurt (saves the money of the test!).  She said we'll switch back to gestone from prontogest to attempt to stop my early bleeding.  We're going to do an antagonist cycle with a mix of LH and FSH from the beginnning.  No intralipids next time but we'll have a hysteroscopy.  We'll look at having a 3 day transfer instead of going to blast (obviously if there's anything left to freeze then we will) DH is to have an extra gram of vitamin C each day and I'll start Aspirin in the new year. 

So it was all very positive and we have a plan of attack!  More interesting was that she said there is a report due out for a study which has been going on for the last 2 years - it's due out in January regarding recurrent implantation failure.  She said she is hoping there will be some advice regarding endometrital receptivity timing and lining and how they may make some changes in the clinical practice. We're going to aim for February to find out what is recommended in the report and she will adjust my cycle accordingly -  she said it could be for example that they don't do a hysteroscopy or they do go to blast instead of day 3 

So I've got a couple of months of not thinking about it (who am I kidding!!!) - it will be nice to have some time off and get fit and healthy again 

I'll still be here with you all though as your friend and moderator 

Hope you're all well

Angela
xx


----------



## pollita

Sorry to have so many questions, but can anyone tell me what EC is like at CRGW? They said 'heavy sedation' and that I won't be asleep, but I'm curious to find out from people who have been there what it was like?


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi pollita

Each of my 3 EC's have been different! The first one I was conscious through it all,  the second I remember them asking my name and then woke up at some point during EC and they asked me to keep still then the next I knew I was being wheeled back to recovery.  This last time I was conscious for a little while but was out of it by the time they started EC. I don't remember getting off  the trolley back into bed in the recovery room! 

I prefer being out of it but it didn't bother me being awake either. The best thing is the toast with loads of butter  

Hope this helps
xx


----------



## pollita

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I'm guessing that being out of it, or half out of it means that you're not howling in pain throughout then? I'm such a wimp


----------



## angelica_wales

I think the sedation has an amnesia effect anyway -  so even if you have pain you won't remember it! The sedation includes a drug like morphine so you won't be in pain.  It's the part of the process I look forward to because you have an amazing sleep afterwards (and don't forget the toast!!)

I always ask for the cannula in my arm instead of my hand - I think it hurts less

You'll be fine xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Pollita
I know it sounds strange but I quite enjoy sedation.  I've never remembered anything and, as Angelica says, you have a lovely sleep afterwards.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## pollita

You ladies are amazing, thank you a million times! I do love toast, the more butter the better


----------



## taffylass

Hi ladies

Angelica it sounds like you've got a great plan with Amanda, will be interesting to hear the results of the report coming out.  Hope you don't find the waiting too hard, it's always hard to be patient when you want something so much!  I agree, Amanda is always lovely and so easy to talk things through with.  If you don't mind me asking, why did you decided on 3dt instead of 5?

I've got my follow up next Monday with Amanda.  We've decided to go again so I can't wait to get a new plan in place now.  Wonder if she'll mention some of the same things to me.  Not sure if the fact we had a chemical is a good sign that the embryo implanted instead of total bfns the 1st twice...

Pollita I've had 2 ecs.  The 1st one I remember being awake for some of it but I couldn't feel any pain at all.  The 2nd one I asked for more drugs as I didn't want to remember a thing, I much preferred not waking up at all until afterwards.  But they ensure you don't feel any pain.  I was really nervous for my 1st one but I wouldn't be again as it's fine and I'm a big wimp too!  I also had the cannula in the my arm the 2nd time which was much better.

xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I specifically asked whether day 3 would be better because I had implantation with my 3dt and never with a 5dt. She said most women have a 2-3 day window where embryos can go back so 3 or 5 day doesn't matter but in some women that window can be 24 or even 12 hours. She's hoping that the study will address this and will give some guidance but they may not be able to change this as part of clinical practice. She said we'll aim for a 3 day transfer and if we have any others we'll take them to day 5 to freeze 

I'm quite happy to be taking a break - even thinking of an extra holiday in January  

Good luck next Monday xx


----------



## taffylass

Interesting, thanks.  I hate waiting but now I think waiting may be best for us too going on what you've said.  Glad you're looking forward to the break, if finances allow we'll be going on a lovely holiday too, can't think of a better way to relax and prepare for another round   I'll keep you posted after my appointment xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey Everyone!  

Haven't been on here for a while been really busy with work and a little stressed!  Hope everyone is ok and doing well, I need to try and keep up with you all x Angelica hope your ok x

I'm on day 24 of suprecur and day 8 of menopur!  Had 3 scans already as they were concerned about me over stimulating to start with as i have high amh but turned out it wasn't that bad and then they upped my dose!

Had enough of these injections now the suprecur has never really been a problem or hurt at all, and the menopur wasn't as bad as i thought but now the last few days the suprecur has been horrible really painful going in but also horrible when pushing syringe down!  

Another scan in the morning I really hope these follicles have grown a bit more!  Stomach is starting to feel a bit swollen and a few niggly pains lower down.

Has anyone been carrying on with exercise through stimms?  I have been so far but think i better slow down a little bit as follicles grow more


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi  chellelauz! I'm fine thanks  

I think your body knows how much it can do - I generally keep up with the exercise until just before EC but I take it a bit easier - not so easy for you as an instructor! If It's uncomfortable, stop! 

Looks like you're not far off EC - you're almost there - not many more injections now xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi everyone. Glad you have decided to try again taffy las! If this fet doesn't work out looks like il be joining you and Angelica for a fresh round about the same time! I'm going for a scratch Tuesday! And then just waiting then for af to arrive. Hurry up lol. Ah chellelau are you excited now on becoming close to egg collection? Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck baby/ies - fingers crossed you won't be cycling with us in the new year  

Hope everything goes well xx


----------



## taffylass

Hi baby/ies, good luck for your FET, hope the scratch goes ok and you get your cycle soon so you can get going  xx


----------



## Emerald76

Hi all.  Hope your all well    Just had my second ivf at crgw.  Only 2 eggs retrieved and was on menopur 375.    None of the two fertilised with icsi.    I'm so gutted    First cycle I had 9 eggs and 4 fertilised and that ended in chemical pregnancy.    I'm thinking its my age (3.  And low amh. (5.9) a year ago.    Has anyone used donor eggs?  If so what was the process?  And the cost.    I'm really considering going down that route now    X


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi emerald 

I'm  so sorry you've had a rough time...  This process is so hard xx

You will see from my signature that I am older than you with a lower amh but got 9 eggs last time and only 4 the time before that. I switched from menopur (4 eggs)  to gonal f and menopur when I got the 9. Next time we're changing again! 

Has Amanda suggested it's time to move on to donor eggs? Maybe a change of drugs is all that's needed? 

I'm afraid I can't help regards donor eggs - I'm not quite there yet...  There are some prices on the website but I'm not sure how it works 

Good luck and keep us posted 
xx


----------



## taffylass

Hello Emerald, welcome to the board, sorry you're having a really tough time.  My first cycle I had 10 mature eggs, and 9 fertilised.  My second cycle I had 3 mature eggs and only 1 fertilised.  Such a difference for me from short and long protocols.  So as Angelica said, a different plan might be all you need.  I think we'd use Gonal F next time for me instead of Menopur.  I know of people who've used clinics abroad using donor eggs and it's cheaper with less wait.  But I've never looked into it so crgw might be really good for donor egg ivf too....xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi emerald so sorry to hear your news. Can imagine how hard it must be for you. 
Keep going ok it's so difficult at first bit give yourself time to get over it whether it's a few weeks or months, I know myself though that when you know it's failed again it's hard to look to the future. Had my scratch on Tuesday with Yvonne she is and was so lovely! And I was ok through it I didn't take any pain killers and managed. Hurry up af and here we go on the next roller coaster. How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## SLK5555

Hi All,
I am just starting my first cycle - long protocol, I am on day 5 of DR at the moment. Can't really concentrate on anything at the moment, but I am looking forward to baseline scan on 3rd Nov & then hopefully I can start stimming.

Wishing everyone the best of luck on this journey.


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome SLK5555!

Good luck with your cycle


----------



## CJGrey

Hi ladies

We're currently starting our first IVF round. Partner to partner egg sharing.  Currently waiting for AF do we can go for our baseline scans but provisional EC 10th Nov.  Drugs turned up yesterday. Wow there's a lot there!  No idea what they are all for yet apparently we'll have a lesson at baseline?  Seeing all the needles has made it very real tho and nerves are slowly setting in.
Hope your all doing ok. It's a massive reality check being on this forum and seeing the heartbreaking journeys everybody has been on. Really hoping everybody gets their time soon  .
Out of curiosity anybody have any experiences with Swansea LWC? We transferred from there and can't believe the difference. Amanda and everybody else we've seen so far have been amazing!

Carly x


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome CJGrey! 

I haven't had any experience of other clinics but agree we're very lucky to have found CRGW... 

A huge box of drugs and needles is a bit daunting isn't it,  but you'll know all about it soon enough and will be jabbing like a pro in no time  

Good luck with your cycle 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## CJGrey

Thanks Angelica. 

Well AF arrived with a passion!  Is it ok to take ibuprofen at this stage, I'm not taking any drugs yet.  I always suffer painful AF's after noristerone   I've taking co codamol ( prescription strength) soaked in the bath for an hour, got the hot water bottle on the go but still struggling!  I've read somewhere that your not allowed ibuprofen?  
On the plus side baseline booked for Tues @ 12.30pm. Hoping DW's AF shows up before then now! 
X


----------



## angelica_wales

I hate norethisterone! I get really bad AF - really heavy and painful! 

I always try to avoid ibuprofen but it should be ok during AF 

Check with the clinic to be sure 
xx


----------



## CJGrey

Thanks will do.  I've got to ring tom to let them know Jo's AF also arrived  We're in for a lovely few days in our house lol! 
Thanks again I'll give it amiss until I check it out.
x


----------



## EmWills

Hi all

Just been on the crgw website and noticed they're having a support evening in January just wondering if anyone is going? 

Hope you're all well

Em xx


----------



## Sarapd

That sounds interesting Em.  I've tried to look at their web site but having some IT issues at the moment.  

Hope you're ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## Emerald76

Hi all.  Hope your all ok.    Just a couple of questions.    I had ivf in oct.  egg collection was 20th of oct.  failed fertilisation.  Af came on the 29th.    I've never been late before but af was due on Wednesday but no sign.  Had all the af cramps from Monday til yesterday.  But no bleed.  All bfns too.  Has anyone else had this happen.    My other question is.  I know crgw do egg sharing.  Someone close to me has offered to egg share for me.  So would it mean that person would go through the ivf until egg collection then the clinic get half and I get half.    I'm booking a follow up soon but would like to know a bit before I see Amanda.    Would it still count as free ivf even if there is a 3rd part involved.    Thanks all x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi emerald

Sorry for your failed cycle...

With regards to AF or lack of, there are some ladies on here that have had a cycle of 60+ days after a failed cycle. My ovulation has shifted out to 18 days+ after a failed cycle so nothing would surprise me...

I don't know much about the donor egg programme.  I think it's only free for the person who is donating but if you are technically donating through someone else I'm not sure how that would work

I'm sure Amanda will let you know the most cost effective way

Good luck

Angela
xx


----------



## Buttons!

Have just found this thread!   currently mid way through a FET cycle with CRGW hoping for ET on Friday!! Good luck everyone


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck buttons!!


----------



## Buttons!

Thank you angelina...lucky to have found such a good clinic so close by!


----------



## Ninipat

Hiya,
I've never written on a forum before (though I've read plenty of posts during my fertility journey!) 
I've had 2 failed iuis and a recent cycle of ivf at crgw which ended up with no fertilised eggs. I was talking to a friend who had ivf in Bristol and she was talking about how many blood tests she had to have. I have only ever had an AMH test done, no hormone tests at any point. Does that sound right to everyone else? Has everyone else been getting blood test done?
It seems to be the norm from what I've read to get oestrogen and progesterone levels tested at different points in the cycle.
Cheers guys


----------



## taffylass

Hello, hope you're all doing ok.

Emerald sorry for your failed cycle.

Buttons good luck with your fet, hope you're keeping calm!

Xx


----------



## Buttons!

Taffy, I think crazy is more apt! Just can't wait for the morning...come on frostie  

Ninipat...not sure what's normal but the only blood test I've had is amh which I did via gp before starting first cycle


----------



## taffylass

Oh good luck buttons, it does turn you crazy I know! Keep us posted.

Ninipat sorry your post didn't show up on my phone until after I sent mine. I've never had the blood tests you mentioned either. I've only had treatment at CRGW so I'm not sure if other clinics do this as routine. Sorry for your failed rounds. 

Xx


----------



## Buttons!

Little unfrozen blasty is doing as good as it can at the moment and they couldn't be happier with it...neither could we   12:30 for ET!!


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi everyone I'm back and had my fet transfer on Monday so 4dp5dt! 0 symptoms and on progesterone and clexane. This time I will not be going through the heart ache of seeing that one line multiple times and holding out until the 14th what's the plan with everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Ninipat

Thanks ladies,
I'll ask Amanda, there's probably an obvious reason.
Best of luck ladies with your cycles. I was grilling a friend who had a successful icsi and she said she had zero symptoms and was convinced it had failed but sure enough she's 24 weeks along now. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## beee

Can I jump in? Newbie here, about to start first IVF cycle... Expecting AF tomorrow and then it's onto down-regulation just after Christmas. Any tips/advice welcome!


----------



## taffylass

Good luck baby/ies, really hope this is the one for you.

Welcome beee. I'll be starting a new round around the same time as you! 

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Ninipat and bee - welcome!  

Buttons and baby/ies - good luck for your 2ww. Baby/ies - I'm glad you're waiting until OTD - it's much less stressful that way 

Taffylass - good to see you back. Are you trying anything different this time? 

Angela
xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi buttons how is your 2ww going I've had a couple of aches in my stomach and back we all know that's probably the progesterone tho! Xxx


----------



## taffylass

Thanks Angelica. I'm going to be on Bravelle for stimming, it's quite new apparently. Bit nervous but excited too. 

Has anyone else been on Bravelle?

Hope the 2ww is going ok for you ladies.

Xx


----------



## beee

Thanks for the welcome! Not sure whether I'm nervous or excited (or both, or neither) but glad that Christmas'll be out of the way first!


----------



## Sarah151181

I had my egg collection yesterday for our second cycle and had four eggs that have fertilised so waiting til thurs to find out if transfer will be thurs or sat.
My sister in law passed away unexpectedly on thurs so it's really really tough at the moment, just hoping this cycle is a success as it's just what the family needs, either way I'll probably have to test Xmas Eve Xmas day or Boxing Day x


----------



## taffylass

Hi Sarah, that's so sad, I'm really sorry. I hope you get your much needed bfp xx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry Sarah xx how awful for you xx


----------



## Buttons!

Welcome Beee  

Sarah, that's so sad, it sounds like you're going through a really rough time. I hope you manage to get some good embies! Good luck for Thursday.

Taffy I've not heard of that but I last stimmed was back in June so anything could have changed since then!

Same here Baby/ies, especially twinges in my stomach...just trying to ignore everything this time   good luck waiting for the 14th


----------



## angie5507

Hi everyone

Hope you all are well. I'm also having treatment at crgw. I had my egg collection yesterday 11 mature eggs which I was pleased about but then was hit with the news this morning that only 3 fertilised. Gutted! They think I a have my transfer on Saturday. Do any of you ladies honestly think I could be in with a chance.i really don't know what to think or how to feel but I can't seem to stop crying.


----------



## Buttons!

Angie, you still have every chance! We only had 4 eggs as on ivf lite...all mature and all fertilised. We only put one back in and it stuck (we lost it later down the track, but that's nothing to do with quality/quantity of the embryo) so just remember - it only takes one


----------



## taffylass

Hello angie, I know how you're feeling but please try to stay positive. On my last go I only had 4 eggs & only 1 fertilised. I was devastated but that 1 embryo did implant! We lost the pregnancy a week later but as buttons said you still have every chance, one of your embies could be the one. Good luck xx


----------



## angie5507

Hi all
Thanx for your responses they made me feel a lot better this is my first try at ivf so I guess I over analyse everything. Well the 3 eggs are doing well so it's just a waiting game. The clinic told me more eggs have fertilised so we now have 7 in total. This whole process is an emotional ride so many ups and downs. I really think we are all amazing strong women.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Girls I think I'm pregnant! I just done a test on official testing day. I've got two lines but it's not as strong as the control line so I'm afraid I might be losing it. Does anyone know where I can buy a digital on a Sunday evening? Xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Baby/ies - a line's a line!

If you've only just done it, you need to do it with FMU. The result won't change by getting a digital test tonight 

Congratulations and keep us posted xx


----------



## angie5507

That's great!!!! Congratulations! !!


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thank you. I feel strange I don't feel like I'm pregnant or I just haven't accepted it sunk in. After everything I didn think doing a natural fet would do it. Are you getting ready for January Angelica? Xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'll be going again in March - we've booked a trip to Vegas in February so having a nice long break this time 

Congratulations again!!


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Vegas sounds amazing ive got my scan now on 5th January. Just rang and told Yvonne fingers crossed all goes ok now xxx


----------



## taffylass

Baby/ies, huge congrats, such great news, really pleased for you!  How are you doing?

Angelica wow, Vegas sounds like a great plan before launching into more treatment 

xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Im ok taffy just nervous and keep thinking the worst just think it's too good to be true. What's the plan with you now xxx


----------



## Buttons!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!       xxx

Angelica...vagus, wow I'd love to go. We did a similar thing...went for a lovely holiday in Mexico for our anniversary before starting our FET


----------



## Sarah151181

An update from me, I'm being super positive right now, my sister in law died unexpectantly on 4th dec throwing the family into chaos.
We had a day 3transfer of an 8 and 6cell exactly a wk to the day she died, today was her funeral and according to the online timescales today should be the start of implantation.
This morning and all last night I felt sick, cud have been nerves or the meds but today I've felt a few twinges and said a few silent prayers in church.
I believe things happen for a reason and fingers crossed this will be my sister in laws Xmas gift to us as we test on Boxing Day, any baby/babies would be due around her birthday too  x


----------



## taffylass

Baby/ies I'm sure it's natural to feel like that but I'm praying for a lovely sticky bean or two for you.

I'm going again in January. Carrying on with the holiday theme, we're hoping to go somewhere hot and sunny in April after treatment, yay!

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Buttons!

Do you think I may have a bfp? Haha


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations buttons!!


----------



## Buttons!

Thank you, just worried it's going to end the same way as last time (mc). Need to try and just keep positive


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Wow congratulations buttons! When is your scan? I'm still feeling nervous as still only saying 2-3 weeks on the test. January won't  be long taffy lass wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## taffylass

Congratulations buttons, great news! Xx


----------



## CJGrey

Wow loving all the BFP's on here!  Congratulations girls.  It's funny how genuinely chuffed I feel every time I see another bfp on here for a total stranger.  I think its because we can all empathise with the heartache that comes hand in hand with IVF.

Well AFM we've gone into a long protocol after the last one was cancelled due to Jo going into a natural cycle (still don't fully understand that,  not sure if it means she didn't respond to stimms?  Any ideas?). I've been on suprecur since 24th Nov (CD21) and sods law Jo had a 51 day cycle so only now on CD5 and will start suprecur on day 21. Upshot is I'm DR for bloody ages lol but still worried it won't work? 

All being well we're looking at EC 1st week in Feb I think? Not looking forward to both of us being on suprecur as I have had some really evil days so two DR witches isn't going to be fun lol.

Hope your Lil ones carry on with lots if stickiness.  What a perfect excuse for a dry Christmas 

Xxx


----------



## CJGrey

Ooh just wondering have any of you had acupuncture and if so where please? 

Have been reading wonderful things about it but would rather use somebody who comes recommended.  We're travelling up from Swansea so would prob be easier to use somebody not far from CRGW to coincide with apts. 

Xx


----------



## taffylass

Hi cj, good luck. There are one or two acupuncurists who go into crgw to do appointments. There are cards in the waiting room or you could just ring and ask the clinic about it. One of them is called Jackie Brown, I've heard great things about her xx


----------



## taffylass

Good luck Sarah, hope you get your bfp v soon xx


----------



## Sarah151181

I've had horrendous flu all wkend, sent home from work fri with a temp of 38 and only got out if bed this morning, have had bit of spotting today (af was due) just hoping things fix themselves for otd on Boxing Day as my positivity has turned into negativity  x


----------



## Buttons!

Thank you ladies  I've had some spotting, which I know can happen...but it just feels exactly the same as the last time when we miscarried   oh well, just got to keep everything crossed and just enjoy christmas. Scan will be 6th jan, how about yours?


----------



## CJGrey

Thanks taffylass will keep an eye out when we're up there next 

Hoping your feeling better soon Sarah and keeping fingers crossed for a BFP'S.

buttons hope your doing well and everything is progressing well.

AFM had a phone call off a close friend today to tell me she's pregnant and asking me to be her birth partner as her partner is in the army and won't be home for scans and birth.  I've surprised myself as I'm actually really chuffed and excited to do it but not sure how I will feel if this cycle is unsuccessful.  I suppose I can throw myself into her journey with her! Seem to be surrounded with pregnancy at the mo with sister in law due to give birth on 7th Jan too! All these babies just make me so broody tho! FX it'll be our turn soon xx

X


----------



## taffylass

Sarah and buttons hope you're both doing ok.  Baby/ies hope you're feeling ok...

CJ that's lovely of you to be a birth partner for your friend, hopefully it'll be good practice for when you get there!

xx


----------



## angie5507

Hi ladies unfortunately I got a bfn and don't think I will be able to rerun to crgw good luck to you all and merry Christmas to you all and a better new year xxx


----------



## Sarah151181

I'm due to do my test tomorro but did one today after bleeding, it's also a bfn for me 
 x


----------



## taffylass

Angie and Sarah I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending big hugs to you both xx


----------



## angie5507

Thank you ..I called it in this morning and they want to do a follow up I'm hoping it can be done over the phone The journey doesn't feel so exciting right about now.


----------



## Sarapd

So sorry for you Ange and Sarah. It's so hard and nothing I can say will make you feel better. 

Ange - why don't you wait a few weeks for your follow up? It will give you chance to think of some questions and do research and think about what to do next? Now is not a good time to decide anything as your hormones are all over the place.

Hope everyone else is on.

Sara. xx


----------



## angie5507

Yes I will do that your right Sara I don't think I'm in the right frame of mind at the mo.


----------



## Mshirley

Hello I have just joined hope no one minds me posting, I'm booked in for treatment planning on 6th jan to do ivf and egg share it will be my first round, I've been to crgw se cereal times before and love them there x


----------



## taffylass

Hi mshirley, welcome to the thread. Good luck with your first round, hopefully it'll be first time lucky! Xx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you I'm so nervous but excited to get things started any tips or hints before I start ? X


----------



## bethannora

Hi everyone. 

At the beginning of December I had all my results back for the egg sharing donor blood tests. All were OK so we are now waiting to be matched. Exciting times!

We are with CRGW- does anyone know how long I can expect to wait before I will be matched? I know it hasn't been long, but we are so excited to start our first go at IVF.

Thanks all- Bethan


----------



## Mshirley

Hello Beth, I got my results on 3/12 and was matched on the 19th I go in on the 6th for my planning app, I did pester them because I was worried no one wanted me lol  xx


----------



## bethannora

MShirley- How interesting that we both were accepted on the same day! Your eggs are obviously in better demand than mine! Hopefully I won't be waiting too much longer- we're just so excited to start now. Good luck with your journey though


----------



## Sarah151181

We had our follow up today, my egg quality on last cycle was quite poor so they've recommended a scratch, testogel, aspirin and gonal f next time they also want to do an antagonist approach?
If this doesn't work then it will be using an egg donor or adoption for us I think x


----------



## Buttons!

Good luck to everyone just starting out   had our 7week pregnancy scan this morning, showing a healthy tiny baby with a strong little heart beat! You're all definitely in good hands with CRGW


----------



## Mshirley

Very strange indeed I'm 5.3 brown hair green eyes lol, my app got canceled  gutted but re booked with Jodi for Thursday which is good in a way because I like her  x


----------



## bethannora

Only a 2 day delay isn't too bad MShirley. Good luck  It gets stranger- I am 5'3" with brown hair and green eyes too! They have said I shouldn't be waiting too long, and after 3 months I am good to go anyway and they will freeze my eggs. I'm only 30 so waiting an extra 2 months isn't the end of the world for me. I might try your pestering technique!


----------



## Mshirley

How bizarre ! Maybe it's because I'm younger ? That's the good thing about crgw as lwc in Swansea don't do that and my friend waited over a year! Twice! Yes the two day delay isn't too bad but I had my week planned out lol oh well instead today I'm having a big January sort out haha hope you get the call ( or email in my case) soon to say you have been picked xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Evening ladies and Happy New Year to you all  - I've been AWOL recently and it's taken me a while to catch up (went to Portugal for Xmas)

Angie and Sarah - so sorry for your BFN's  

Sarah - I'm glad you've got a plan of attack for next steps.

Angie - I hope you're making progress

Buttons - congratulations on your scan - wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

Mshirley/bethannora - Welcome! How bizarre you've both got the same physical characteristics 

CJ - fingers crossed for this cycle xx

Taffylass, Sara hope you're both doing well xx

Angelica
xx


----------



## Buttons!

Thanks angelica. Hope you had a lovely break in Portugal


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hia Ladies

It’s been a long while since I posted because as some of you know we have been trying the old fashioned way. It’s been two years of ups and downs our first ICSI cycle didn’t work that was Jan 2013 so we had a vasectomy reversal which scarred over by April of 2014. So we decided to have it re-done in July 2014 and we have been trying ever since with no luck. I guess our hope of conceiving naturally , well that ship has sailed so we find ourselves in 2015 back at CRGW doors. 

We have a treatment planning appointment in early Feb and are going for the 3 cycle package and that’s our last shot we will have spent nearly 30 grand on our baby journey and if there is no bundle of joy at the end well I guess it’s time to stop putting my life on hold and start living one as a childless person (I say my journey as my partner has 3 kids which makes this journey even harder).

I have been following some of your journeys and keeping my fingers crossed for you all. I am pleased to read of some of your success stories and have sympathised with some of you when things haven’t worked out. So I guess this is a hello I’m back again email and I wish you all the luck we deserve in 2015. Big hello to Angelica and Sarapd its been a while hope you are both well xxxx

Karen xxxx


----------



## taffylass

Congrats buttons, that's great news re your scan.

Angelica welcome back, how lovely getting away for the Christmas break.

Sarah I'm glad you've got a plan for next time.

Hello little miss, good luck for your next attempt.

Me and my surrogate will be going for baseline scans next week. Feeling nervous but I can't wait to get started now.

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi little miss hopeful  
It's good (and bad!) to see you here again. We're in the middle of a 2 cycle package at the moment and will be cycling again sometime in March xx

Taffylass - good luck for next week! xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Angelica x- I didn't realise or possibly missed that you'd had a recent cycle. Are you actually mid-cycle or waiting for the next one? Are you going to the support group thingy? I am would be lovely to meet up I know sara and I hoped to catch up with each other perhaps we could go for some food after the group wraps up x x x


----------



## angelica_wales

We cycled back in september.  When I say in the middle, more in  between 

I've emailed jodie to put my name down (and Saras) for the support group but haven't had confirmation yet but food/drink fter sounds good 

xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Sorry Angelica I incorrectly thought you were in your 2nd cycle of 3 and that your September was your 1st. What protocol are you doing? any advice on drugs to try?. Yes lets all go for some grub there is a few places nearby be nice to spend some time with people who all understand these challenges.

I am hoping to try everything this cycle I have just levelled the assumption rather than adding something new every cycle I want to try it all from the of. Not sure if that's a wise idea would value some one more experienced thoughts on this? I am thinking clexane, perhaps injectable progesterone and overel as my lining wasn't the best last cycle. Your advice would be greatly appreciated xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Last cycle I had a scratch,  intralipids,  clexane,  prontogest,  progynova and prednisolone and had sp with gonal f to start and then menopur.  

This time (depending on the findings of a report which is due out this month) I'm going with hysteroscopy +scratch,  different stims (not sure what), antagonist protocol,  gestone instead of prontogest (I bled early last time),  no intralipids but other drugs the same + aspirin before and imsi instead of icsi.  We're also planning on a 3dt instead of 5

I know what you mean about throwing everything at it!


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Wow sounds like you have a really good plan Angelica. I would be interested to hear the findings of that report you mentioned hopefully CRGW will make those findings accessible for us so we can make decisions. 

I wondered about a scratch myself it’s definitely something I might consider I would also like assisted hatching. Do you mind if I ask, the hysteroscopy I think I know what it is but does it have any function in cycling or is it an investigative thingy you do prior to cycling. I had a procedure called a hysterosalpingogram and I was just wondering  I guess what I could hope to learn from having a hysteroscopy? I bled early on my cycle too so I am going to push for prontogest. You said your tried protogest and this cycle you are going back to gestone. Is gestone also an injectable? Just wondering which is the best for me to try really.  God you will have answered all my questions before I get to treatment planning you’re an expert!

I did the antagonist protocol for my first cycle it was fine benefits include stimming for two as opposed to 4 weeks however I was on a high dose of menopur which became quite costly (but then isn’t everything ivf related!). I have a low amh last time it was measured which was probably 2 years ago it was 6.0 so its probably even lower now and I managed to produce 10 eggs on my cycle but unfortunately had poor fertilisation. We don’t know if that’s due to egg quality or the fact that we had TESE to extract sperm we now know that the quality wasn’t the best. So it’s kind of like starting the whole thing again, we will hopefully be able to get OH to produce on the day (plus we have frozen 3 samples) and hopefully we will get a better picture fertilisation wise this time.  I am going to start 75mg DHEA as it apparently helps with egg quality and also natural conception I had to get it from the USA as its not available over here in micronized form. I had a 3 day transfer but that was due to having only 3 eggs to choose from. Does a 3 day transfer help? I was always under the impression blasts had a better success rate?

I appreciate the advice thank you so much I find there is just so much to consider and quite a lot of it I am clueless about!

Karen xxx


----------



## angie5507

Hello ladies nice to see you all it has been a little quiet for a while. Just to give you a update I still haven't had my follow up with crgw as they had forgotten me. When I called again they asked if I could wait another week for an appointment. I said no as I am not at work this week so would prefer the call any day this week. They are due to call this morning. I've had a horrible time recovering AF was disgusting! My ovary..right 1 has been really painful especially at night I can't seem to get a scan because I'm not pregnant my doctor said she would try and sort 1 out until then I'm just on pain killers. I've decided not to return to crgw I've made an appointment with my local clinic and intend to do the scratch. 

Good luck with everyone's journey I hope 2015 is our year xx


----------



## EmWills

Morning all 

Hope you are all ok and happy new year to everyone! 

Looks like everyone will be cycling again soon! I'm hoping to start again in april, started my vitamin and supplement regime yest, I think if I jump up and down I rattle. 

I'm going to sign up to the support meeting at the end of January, it'll be lovely to meet some you in properly. Is it a women only thing or do dh's come too? 

Em xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi all x

Angie- Sorry you didn't have the best experience at CRGW. Where will you be for your next cycle? hopefully 2015 be all of ours lucky year.

emwills- Hi em we will be cycling around the same time there or there about. Glad your going to the support group only problem is we wont have a clue who each is so maybe we should all wear a rose or something like on a blind date! lol.  Just looking at my profile pic now and thats def me on a  good day not how I am looking lately!Not sure if DH can come too guess you have to check with CRGW I don't see why not they are going through this process too.

happy new year to you all lets hope it will be our Year xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Karen - gestone is injectable daily (I used this on cycle #2 and didn't bleed early).  Prontogest is injectable every other day (and cheaper!)  so I'm going back to gestone which is the one they generally go with after cyclogest although it really hurts!! 

Amanda said she'll let me know if we should change anything  on the basis of the report so hopefully by February when you go for planning they will know by then what changes are recommended (part of the reason for waiting until March) 

I had an HSG done a few years back before starting ask of this to check for problems . Amanda said the hysteroscopy wouldn't be for treatment (apart from the scratch) So I think it's just another "treatment". 

I've requested a 3dt only because I had a brief BFP with a 3dt but nothing with 3 5dt's. It's down to endometrial receptivity (another thing they're hoping the report will address). There's a theory that the optimum time to do a transfer varies from woman to woman and the fact I had some success with 3dt it's worth a try! 

When your eggs are old like mine they always do assisted hatching - they can tell if your eggs are tough or not  

sara and I were discussing whether DH 's would go to the support group.  We're going alone (but together!) but I guess anyone can go 

Will be good to see you there Emwills 

Angie - so sorry you're having a rough time. I hope you get some answers 

Angela 
xx


----------



## angie5507

Hi all I've finally had my call. They said they would do nothing different other than the scratch so I guess that's that. I'm thinking of going to guys acu I've heard some good things about them so here's hoping!


----------



## Wales81

Hi all.

I thought I'd jump in the thread if that's ok? 

I had my initial consultation with CGRW yesterday.Amanda was lovely,and took us through our options.

We have decided to try egg sharing providing that the blood tests come back ok,and we are eligible to do so. I'm 33 and the clinic are happy for me to egg share as long as EC is before my 34th bday in September - I feel like we are on the clock a little! 

I have a blocked tube, everything is normal with my husband as far as we know.

Good luck to everyone with their treatment - it's rather scary isn't it! 

C x


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome wales81! 

I hope you get the green light to start soon xx


----------



## Buttons!

Welcome Wales81!! It is a bit scary to start off with isn't it? I still feel scared now and then, but it does get better, I promise 

Good luck with everything x


----------



## Charlotte022

Hello ladies I had 2 rounds of treatment at CRGW first with my ex husband who also had issues which resulted in a BfN however my second cycle was with my current partner who has no issues (just me with issues this time) and I am currently 29 weeks pregnant & I have a rare genetic condition & no one with this condition has ever been pregnant before, they are wonderful at the clinic & you will get a personal experience rather than feeling like jut another number. Anyway I just wanted to give you my experience of CRGW & to wish you all the best x


----------



## beee

Hi all,

I realise I went very quiet after popping in to introduce myself, I blame Christmas mostly... Anyway, I'm now coming towards the end of down-regs and have my baseline scan on Monday. Hopefully I'll be able to start stims! Not sure whether to be excited or nervous. Quick question - how long did you ladies stim for? I've been told two weeks, but everyone else on the interweb (!) seems to be around the 10-day mark. 

The other things I want to ask about in my next couple of appointments are what 'extras' I could have just to give us the best chance of success. It's my first IVF, but I'm hoping it'll also be the last! So I'm wondering about stuff like embryoglue (do they use it at CRGW?), endo scratch, intralipids... I've got no reason to think that anything's wrong (apart from not being pregnant already, duh) but I'd rather go for a "belt and braces" approach if I can! What are your experiences?

I'll be along to the support group as well! Without DH, but that's mainly because he'll still be at work. Looking forward to meeting some of you then!


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Hi all
I hope you don't all mind me butting in.  I'm just about to start a new journey with Crgw to hopefully be lucky enough to have a sibling for my little man.  We conceived in 2013 by ICSI at CRGW and I can't speak more highly of them. So this time we are going for a FET. We have an appointment Saturday to discuss the ins and outs. Has anyone had any experience of a natural FET? Is it no drugs at all or do you still have the progesterone? I hated that stuff.  Good luck to all those cycling at the moment you are in very good hands.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bee- I think they have to do the scratch in a cycle prior to your treatment so you may be too late if you are about to start stimming.  I am sure some of the others have had it so may be able to tell you more.  Not sure if CRGW use embryoglue or not.  

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment.


----------



## beee

Thanks Talkingfrog - one to remember for next time, although hopefully there won't be a next time!


----------



## taffylass

Hello, hope everyone is doing ok.

I'm now on stims, eeeek!

Beee good luck. Funnily enough I was thinking the same re the length of time on stims, I guess it just depends how quickly the follies grow. I asked about embryo glue, they don't do it at CRGW as Amanda thinks it can stop implantation,  I think that's what she said, it was a while ago. Not sure if they do intralipids on first go. Good luck with your treatment.

Good luck gingerjacqi. My surrogate did a natural fet, she still had to take progesterone.

Charlotte congrats, great to hear you're now at 29 weeks.

Apologies if I've missed anything else.

If I go to the support evening it would be lovely to meet some of you there xx


----------



## taffylass

Hello to wales81 and emwills too.

Angie good luck with future treatment.

Has anyone taken Apimist Plus? It's a jar of fresh bee products which includes honey, pollen, propolis and royal jelly. I've been on it for a month or so, I'm really hoping it'll help with egg quality this time....

Xx


----------



## taffylass

Sorry for the bombarding with posts, I've just booked for the open evening, it'll be lovely to meet up with some of you in person xx


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Hi all
So we are going forward with a FET so we are very excited.
Just wanted to say quickly to Bee at my consultation Amanda spoke about embryo glue and said that it's something they now use in transfers which is different to the last time we cycled. Hope that helps x


----------



## Buttons!

Good luck to everyone just starting out for the first time/for another try


----------



## Sarah151181

Has anyone had any experience with egg donors at crgw? I cud do one more cycle with my eggs but the quality has got so poor I'm wondering whether to save the money and go for egg donor instead.
My hubby is a sperm donor at crgw so I understand how that process works but is there a waiting list for eggs and are they from uk or abroad? X


----------



## Wales81

Hi all, 
Thank you for the warm welcome 

Hubby has had his SA and everything good there. However I have a hydro on my left tube, so it will need tobe removed before I proceed with IVF. Does anyone have experience of this procedure. I'm really worried about howlong I'll have to wait to have it done x


----------



## taffylass

Sarah, I wouldn't know about the egg donor route sorry.

Wales81 I wouldn't know about this procedure sorry.  I hope you don't have to wait too long.

I had my first follicle scan today, my right ovary isn't really responding again, so I only have 4 follies at the moment, all about the same size.  Gutted, but just have to hope I can get at least 1 good egg.  Just feeling like it's not going to happen any more.

xx


----------



## Val74

Hi everyone, sorry to jump in on your thread but am just after a bit of quick feedback.  I've recently become a client of CRGW after hearing many great things about it.  Having had treatment on the NHS I was excited at having a personal, tailored approach.  I'm worried though that my experience so far isn't giving me that confidence.  I had a severely damaged tube that had to be removed so was told by the doctor who operated that once healed I would meet with Amanda who knows everything about meds/responses etc. and would look after me.  I've been back for my follow up appointment with the nurse but still haven't even met her.  My meds have been changed a few times after questions I have asked and it just gives me the impression that they know nothing about me.  Is this normal?  Did you see Amanda to discuss your treatment options or just the nurses?  Thanks in advance.  Val x


----------



## taffylass

Hi Val, sorry to hear that.  I had my initial treatment planning meeting with Amanda and have always had my follow ups with her too.  If you ring and ask for a meeting with Amanda they should happily oblige x


----------



## Buttons!

Hi Val, I also had my first appointment with Amanda. She is very accommodating so if you ring and ask for her specifically I'm sure it would be fine! Good luck x


----------



## Wales81

Hi all,

Val -I also had my initial appointment with Amanda. They are really lovely there so I'm sure if you call up and ask then they will be more than accommodating.

Fay - Welcome to the board. I'm new too and also hoping to egg share. I've had my blood tests done but have to have my left tube removed before I can go ahead with the programme. The thing I find most frustrating is the waiting in between appointments!


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome to all of the newbies - nice to see lots of new people here 

Hope to see a few of you at the support group next week

Angela
xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi Angela.

Sorry if I sound ignorant, but what support group? x

Fay -I'm not sure yet. Amanda has written to My doctor requesting them to refer me. I've asked how long it could take and no one seems to be able to give me a straight answer which is annoying. Sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancies. Sounds as if you've been through the mill. Hopefully things will progress quickly and you wont be waiting too long for your treatment start date. x


----------



## angelica_wales

There's a support group on 29th January at 6.30 at CRGW. It's not been advertised but is mentioned on their website

A few of the ladies here are going. I recommend phoning them to put your name down if you're interested (their email is sometimes a bit flaky!)

http://crgw.co.uk/news+.php?nID=33&n_start=0

/links


----------



## Wales81

Angela,  thanks for the info. I'm not able to make next Thursday due to work, but it's definitely something I'll think about. 

Just a general question for everyone, who have you told about undergoing IVF, and egg sharing? At the moment I've only discussed it with one close friend, I haven't even told my parents. I'm not embarrassed, but I find it really hard to talk about. I'm worrying about how I'll get around telling work colleagues. It's going to be such a difficult thing to keep quiet when I'm undergoing treatment. How have you all handled it? x


----------



## angelica_wales

Shame you can't make it...

When I first started out, I kept everything quiet - unfortunately things didn't go to plan which resulted in me telling my employer and for each cycle since then.

I try to keep it relatively quiet in work amongst my colleagues but let my boss and hr manager know what's going on so I can disappear for scans and take any time off that I need. They've been great and I find it much easier than trying to lie about it. It's amazing how many people have stories of fertility treatment (3 in my office that I've heard from so far out of 120 people!) when you open up.

But in saying that, it is a very personal decision and I wish I didn't have to tell them!

The hardest person to deal with is my mother


----------



## Talkingfrog

Wales  81 -  I think it depends a lot on your personal situation. How easy it is to have time off etc.

The first time round we told immediate family (parents, siblings etc) and some closer friends.  DH and I work in the same office (1000+ people) so we also both told our managers.  We are lucky in that we have a good employer.  DH's manager at the time is the union rep so knew exactly what time he was allowed to have and my manager was happy for me to have special leave.  I just let him know when I was going to be off and he just agreed it. I told him that I was fine with him telling the other section managers (it would have been difficult for him not too).  I then chose to tell one or two others in the team that I could trust.  I am lucky to work in a section with a good group of people.  The ones that knew asked how I was, but did not make it obvious to others what was going on, and no-one asked if it had worked or not.  I told my manager early on in the pregnancy (was an inpatient with the ohss and had an early bleed too so was off then) but  waited until after the 12 week scan to tell everyone else. Both DH and I took cakes in and told them when we were asked why    

When we tried for our second we only told our parents.  I booked a week and a half off for scans and transfer etc.  I have since told two friends (both of which have had treatment themselves so understand) but have not told any other family. As the second try did not work it has felt like the right choice. Turned out one of my friends had also had a try for a sibling which failed too so chatting about it while the girls were in the soft play was a help to both of us. 

Good luck with what you choose to do.


----------



## angelica_wales

It was lovely to meet some of you at the support group last night  

I hope to see more of you next time if you can make it 

Have a good weekend

Angela 
xx


----------



## wales06

Hi ladies hope you don't mind if I join its been about 18mths since my last post. 
I am currently 1dp3dt. On our 3rd icsi
I am using the new lubion injections which replace gestone. Smaller needle and not in bottom. I'm injecting in my tummy and it's quite painful for a couple of days after thinking of changing to leg.  Is anyone else using this and experiencing the same. 
Thank you x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Wales06

I haven't heard of the lubion injections but they sound interesting! Better than gestone in your butt! 

I'm a leg injector instead of tummy for stims so I always think leg is better 

Good luck 
xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi all x

First of all let me just say what a nitwit I am for missing the support group last week but of a long story but I will abbreviate basically I had week full of appointments 3 of which were for fertility related issues plus a house viewings and covering some teaching for a colleague and little miss organised that I usually am wrote the support group in for the Friday night. I even arranged kid sitting for my step kids cos my partner was working nights so I am a bit gutted I missed it but I hear it was worthwhile. Perhaps I'll get to meet some of you the next time.

Hope you are all well hope you are feeling well wales06 how's it going slimming?

Angelica bit of news regarding the embryo glue I saw dr Tejura last week (I got that appointment correct!) and he said it will be standard by the time I begin cycling so I guess that means no charge? Which is good news for us.

Cannot believe how blonde I am honestly still scratching my head how I got it wrong and gutted to have missed you sarapd x x x


----------



## Fay2410

Hi little miss hopeful - just read about the embryo glue on the news page of the CRGW website, how exciting! When do you start your cycle? 

Fay xx


----------



## Jess81

Sarah151181, we used egg donor and im happy to chat with you about it x 

Faye, that is exciting.. I like how they give stuff that helps work for free, most clinics would whack a big price tag but then tell u it's worth having!! X


----------



## Ninipat

Hiya
I'm just leaping in here saying hello. I'm just about to start a mini-icsi cycle, got to phone tomoz to book my baseline. Bit excited, bit terrified.
How was the support group evening those who went?
Anyone else just starting out on a cycle?
Xx Ni


----------



## Wales81

Hi all,

Hope you are all feeling ok, wherever you may be in your cycle's!

I've just had good news from the clinic- My AMH came back at 37.7 which the nurse seemed very pleased with. Just this pesky tube to get rid of now before I can start! 

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Wales 81 - that is a good AMH!! Mine is 38.1 - hope fully they'll get that tube out soon so you can get started! Xx


----------



## Val74

Hello again and thanks to all who responded. I will ask for a one to one although thought that was what I had actually booked the last time. It's both heartening and disconcerting to read that you all had your follow up appointments with a consultant. Fingers crossed this isn't a bad omen  . Good luck to you all and thanks again.x


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Wow Fay2410 excellent news on the amh those are some good numbers!  is it your first round of ivf? I have treatment planning on friday this week and I am hoping to start march or april money permitting. I am nearly there with my savings but it could be delayed cos of the price of the drugs. I am having the 3 cycle package which is nearly £8000 and drugs for each are usually around £1500 per cycle so its a lot of money to save! eeek! I have also started taking DHEA which some studies have shown improves egg quality so it cant help to try so that needs 3-4 months to be of any benefits so probably be April more than likely.

Hi Ninipat good luck with your cycle. Whats a mini icsi? I normally have icsi but am unsure what a mini one is?

congrats Wales81 also excellent numbers! Hopefully you'll get your tubal issues resolved and get cracking!

love and luck to you all ladies xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Fay yes indeed 38.1 is excellent obviously I dont know your age but I am 37 with a 6.0 amh which is low anything about 8.0 I believe is considered normal so you are well above that. Sorry to hear about the eptopic pregnancies that must be awful trying so hard getting the result you want then the saddest part is losing. Hope it works out for you it probably will you have no other issues so perhaps its just a case on putting the embie in the right place.

We could well be cycling together be nice to have some support. Its my second cycle I had an icsi in jan 2013 which was unsuccessful my partner had a vasectomy from his previous very bad marriage the 3 kids are the only good thing about that marriage. We have had it reversed once and it scarred over and we had it reversed again last summer and been trying for a while since with no luck. Given my age we feel its time to get back to it before it gets even harder for us. I have never been pregnant or never tried until this relationship guess I am a slow starter. Paying for it all we get no help on the NHS and I am not a candidate for egg share so the money is a whole other level of stress for us. its so unfair we get no help it makes me mad. Maybe I will stop feeling so angry if it works everything will be finally right for us.

xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Thanks for the reply's both. I was so nervous waiting for my results; I know I have tubal issues but I have never had even a whiff of a BFP since my son was born 14 years ago so I was sure there was something else wrong.

I rang the consultant's secretary today about my tube removal, and she said that although it's down as a routine, Amanda has been in touch and there's an extradite letter (not sure if I have the right term there lol) on my file that will hopefully bring the appointment forward to priority status, so fingers crossed. I find the waiting the hardest thing to deal with!

How exciting that you both may be cycling together! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales 81 - that's great news then, you'll be in to have that tube out in no time then! Xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Fay well on my first cycle even though I was not suitable for egg sharing because your amh they use as a predictor of response( how many eggs you might produce)I still managed to produce a grand total of 12 eggs of which 10 were mature enough to use. Unfortunately we had poor fertilization rates only 3 out of 10 fertilised and two were put back on day 3 the remaining one ceased to develop which is probably what happened with he 2 they put back. They cant be sure why perhaps it was poor egg quality or issues with the sperm (they were surgically removed because he hadnt his reversal at that point. We now know the sperms that were removed were not the best quality so it could have been that too. I guess we will only find out by trying again.

the NHS wait lists suck even if we did qualify we would have to wait ages for treatment and by then it would be even harder cos of my age. Yes your probably right to go privately you will be treated a lot better and have more time to discuss things with the consultants get answers to your questions. They are fab at CRGW.

we will hopefully be cycle buddies too I know another lady on this thread who will be cycling around that time too so we can all share our ups and downs xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'll be cycling March/April time - I haven't decided yet which AF to go off.  On a mad fitness regime so may wait for March AF for scratch and start in April to give me chance to get in better shape 

It'll be a nice busy thread again  

Angela 
xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Angelica you the lady I am referring too! and you have inspired me to go for a run tonight instead of sitting in my office doing my phd stuff! tonight something for my body not my brain! Hope you are well. Do tell me more about your regime perhaps help me shame myself into getting fit before april! x


----------



## Wales81

I spoke too soon!

I've had a phone-call today to tell me that the request to bring the op forward has been refused and I'm looking at 40 weeks waiting  
I spoke to someone at CRGW and their consultant who does the op at the Royal Glam is bogged under with referrals so he wouldn't be able to do it either. They passed my details onto another consultant who said that he could get me in Spire Cardiff as early as next week and it would cost 2700. I'm going to speak to Amanda tomorrow but I think this is our only option. Oh and he said that he wouldn't be able to remove the tube, it would just be clamped. Does anyone have any experience with spire? Or can anyone recommend another private clinic? I'm feeling so confused


----------



## angelica_wales

I can't run! I've tried and failed that!! I've joined the local leisure centre which includes gym and classes. Since last Friday I've been to the gym 5 times and to 2 different classes. Rugby tomorrow (watching not playing!) so a night off. I've cut out all junk and eating good healthy stuff. I'm feeling motivated at the moment and the weight is starting to come off but I've got plenty more to lose. When I first started treatment I was 2 stone lighter! We'll see how I feel by the time I get AF but at the moment I'm thinking to give it another month -we shall see!!

Wales81 - I'm so sorry that you can't get the op done quickly on the nhs... The only other private clinic I know is the vale clinic at hensol - not far from crgw. I don't know if they will do what you want or how much they'll charge but it might be worth a phone call.  Sean who works at crgw consults privately there too I believe...  good luck and keep us posted xx

Fay - all sounding good on the AMH front! 

Val - hope you got your follow up sorted

Ninipat - how are you getting on? 

Hope you're all doing ok 

Angela
xx


----------



## EmWills

Hi everyone 

Sorry I'm only now getting on here! It was so lovely to meet Sara and Angela (and another lady but I've forgotten her name, hope your doing ok after egg collection and surviving the 2ww). To anyone who didn't make the support group last week it was fab and I would definitely recommend it to everyone. 

Angela looks like you're hitting the gym hard!! Well done you! Good to see you have a plan in place, I was hoping to be in April but looks like it'll be May for me now, suppose it's extra time to lose weight. 

Wales81- sorry I don't have any experience other than Crgw but if they've recommended them im sure they are good. 

Sorry for the lack of personals it's been a while since I've been on. 

Atm - I had my treatment planning appointment with Jodie yest, she's so lovely! After 45 minutes with her (apologies if you were after me) I felt so much more positive even tho a quick scan discovered a cyst on my right ovary, she reassured me and talked me in to a good place! So like I said I will be cycling again in May, having a lap and dye next week so need to give myself a good recovery time and it also means an extra month to stick to the diet and exercise. Since christmas I've really got my head down and been doing 5-6 hour a week in the gym (with little physical changes in my body but I feel much better) and next week I won't be able to do anything so it's going to drive me a little crazy and you'll probably hear a lot more from me! 

Hope everyone is ok and again sorry for the lack of personals! 

Speak soon 

Em xx


----------



## CJGrey

Hi ladies 

Just wanted to say hi. Not posted on here for a while but we're having EC on Monday and have jut done the trigger shot!  

I was asking Jodie about the glue on Friday as I saw it on the website and she said the results show that it helps so how can they be selective about who can have it based on affordability.  She did say prices across the board increased slightly but meant that everybody will get the glue free. I'm on a different board too and the ladies on there are saying how they have to pay for glue  and  embryoscope which we also get as standard.  After transferring  from Swansea LWC I can't get over how brilliant they all are at CRGW. We're a same sex couple so always knew we'd need some help fertility  wise  but if course we have a big friend network all in the same boat so we're sending them all up there lol!

Anyway just washed to say hi and Good luck for your cycles x


----------



## Charlotte022

CJGrey I had my first failed cycle at CRGW with my ex then with current DP we were going to go to Swansea LWC but I found the staff were awful there & I insisted on returning to CRGW I am now 33 weeks pregnant after my cycle there no glue used but we did have the embryoscope the staff especially Jodie are amazing & they always make you feel welcome & like you are a human & not just a number to them x


----------



## CJGrey

Charlotte  that's exactly how we felt.  It was all about the money and the staff particularly the consultants were awful! I asked about package cycles  and was basically told as we were doing partner to partner egg sharing there were no other options. I then mentioned that I'd  read about possibly getting gp  to do some of the tests and about buying medication elsewhere and she told me that whatever I did the price was set by the accountant and they would not deduct anything even if I sourced it elsewhere. They had our details wrong and everything's we went they would change them only for them to be wrong again the next visit.  It was a total nightmare! I can't get over the difference in 2 clinics offering the same service. The staff are amazing Jodie is awesome and spa me flapping with my 101 questions bless.  I couldn't ask for a better  service.
Congratulations on your little one Do you know what your having?  Xx


----------



## Fay2410

CJGREY - How did EC go today? x


----------



## Wales81

Hiya.

Yes, I'm having my procedure next Tuesday. It'll be day surgery so  I'm hoping the recovery time wont be too bad. I'm quite nervous, but just excited to get it sorted so I can start the egg share process!

How exciting that you've got your profile! You shouldn't be too long getting a match. Keep us updated on any news! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales81 that's fab news! You'll be done and ready to egg share in no time!! Have you had the second bloods taken yet? They take a little longer so may be worth getting them done in the meantime to speed to process up! Xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Exciting stuff Fay wont be long for you now! I had my treatment planning with the lovely Jodie we went through some of the drugs I want to try for this cycle and she is going to run them by Amanda and get back to me. I have asked for the embryo glue which will be standard shortly and I am having an endo scratch on day 21 of my next cycle to help with implantation oh and evorel patches because I have been on clomid which can thin your lining. I am trying gonal F followed by menopur this time I did just menopur the last cycle 400 dose so I am trying a slightly lower dose of 375 this time cos Amanda said there is no added benefit beyond 375 dose. I have also asked for prednisolone to dampen my immune system down a bit and clexane blood thinners. I am also going for injectable progesterone either gestone or lubion because I bled early on my last cycle. Oh an norethisterone quite a cocktail!! phew!!xxx

Angelica you have inspired me I have been on my cross trainer loads and been out for a 5 mile run so thank you for shaming me into gear xxx

Wales81 good luck for your procedure next week hope it goes well and recovery is speedy xxx

Cj grey you are right we are in good hands xxx


----------



## CJGrey

Morning ladies 
EC went well.  All the staff are  sooo lovely.  They managed to get 16 eggs of which 14 were mature and eligible for icsi. Just had the call from Helen and 7 have fertilised. She said this is slightly lower than they would have expected but still a good number so booked in for day 5 transfer on sat  I asked about day 3 transfer and if it is likely to be changed but she said no as if they don't make it to day 5 then they wouldn't have made it anyway?
Few questions as it's our first time and I'm clueless lol. What could have caused the poor fertilisation rates? What are the chances of us getting day 5 embies  going strong? Will they ring and let us know how they are doing between now and then our should I call?
I'm excited and really nervous now that we'll lose these 7 before sat.
What do you think ladies xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wow little miss hopeful you are so clued up on all this stuff - I'm very impressed  

CJGrey - I am also new to the world of IVF, so not sure sorry, but I'm sure the other lovely ladies on this thread can help!

xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi CJ

Sometimes we have great fertilisation and sometimes not - did they give you any indication of sperm quality? 

If you have 7 fertilised (which is a great number by the way! ) I think they say you can expect about 50% to make it to blast. This is probably why they didn't mention day 3 because they assume there'll be enough for you on day 5. They've always called me with an update on day 3 but my numbers have been much lower. You can always call them and ask if they'll give you an update.  Fingers crossed for you xx

Fay - all very exciting! Hope you get some news soon xx

Wales 81 - glad things are moving along for you xx

Little miss hopeful - glad you've got the exercise bug   AF arrived with a vengeance today and I've decided I'm definitely deferring for another month to give me a chance to get a bit fitter xx

Better get on with some work  
Angela 
xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi CJ

I too had poor fertilisation 3 out of 10 fertilised when I spoke to Amanda about it she said it could theoretically be either, the sperms job is to fertilise the egg so not fertilising could be down to that. Conversely the egg quality could be poor. There is no definitive way to know without very expensive testing. I would ask for the details of the analysis done on your semen sample I asked for mine and found out that the motility and morphology was poor. This could be due to the fact our semen was surgically removed using TESE as my other half hadnt had his reversal at that stage. 7 is a really good number tho I wouldnt be hugely worried about that you will probably get a decent amount to blastocyst as well thats why they say 5 day transfer as Angelica said. It all sound very positive to me. There is evidence to suggest blastocyst transfers result in higher number of births but then again I know many people who have 2 and 3 days transfer babies that are toddling around so again unfortunately no definitive answer!  I guess thats the nature of IVF whihc make it even more hard to deal with what works for one person might not work for another. Keep heart you have what I think most would agree is a pretty damn decent result there so far. Keeping my fingers crossed for some lovely strong embies for you xxx

Thank Angelica for your inspiration=perspiration hopefully I can drop a stone before egg collection that would be ideal. Deferring is fine you should do it when you feel ready and if that means one more month then so be it xxx

Fay I am only so clued up from talking to the lovely ladies on here I was a total novice my first cycle now at least I feel like I understand what the drugs are for and what they do. I guess it makes it better knowing what to expect at every stage and that only happens from cycling. I am ready for it this time have done my research and asked all my questions now its in the hands of mother nature and luck!xxx


----------



## CJGrey

Ah thanks both for the reassurance. Think I Was hit with 1st cycle nerves this morning.  I really am happy and grateful that we've got 7 fertilised I think just hearing that we'd halved this morning gave me a little wobble. 
I've no idea about the sperm quality as we used a donor from crgw  so only thing they said was that it had thawed and had 100% mobility? It did stipulate on the form icsi only so maybe they were expecting an issue? 
I'm so excited to get to Sat now for  ET but I'm absolutely shattered and have been a right miserable cow today.  Not sure if it's the drugs I'm on progynova and cyclogest could it be these?
X


----------



## angelica_wales

Cyclogest is evil - it will give you all sorts of symptoms!  Fingers crossed for you on Saturday   xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Morning ladies x

CJgrey 100% motility I think it could be which means really excellent quality sperm which when your paying for a donor I would expect. No idea why icsi would be stipulated if the sperm quality is good maybe ask about that? I have icsi because of poor sperm quality and my age means potentially my zona or egg coating is tougher for sperm to penetrate than say younger eggs. Cyclogest is horrid make me feel worse than the menopur I was fine on that hate those pessaries. I had progynova last cycle too. How your feeling about Saturday? The egg transfer I found quite a nice experience it's like the start of making a baby given it's not that romantic all those people in the room by you and your other half will be together and potentially beginning the parenthood journey which is nice it's a positive hopeful time so enjoy it and relax Hun xx


----------



## CJGrey

Ah thanks both nice to know I'm being influenced by the drugs and am not really this miserable! Trying hard to be supportive and caring to dp as she had EC on Mon and is really sore but I was a total moody witch yesterday bless her. Hoping today is a better day lol.
I'm excited for sat. I've read that is not an unpleasant procedure do will just be so pleased to have it/them on board  that's another discussion we're having at the moment one V's two put back.  It's so difficult! 
I'm thinking if ringing clinic Tom as it will be day 3 to see how our little 7 are getting on.  I'm hoping this will be ok and they won't think I'm hounding is just I know some can have arrested by now and I'd like to know what we are dealing with.
Thanks for all your help,  my cycling board is filled with newbies this time so like to speak to people who've been there xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi CjGrey

Its a difficult one remind me again are you putting the embryos back in you or DP? I think its you but I may have gotten mixed up. I have always gone for two to be honest but thats cos I am older as you guys are younger you have to think differently. There is evidence for both sides or the argument putting one or two back and I havent really looked into it too much to be honest because its never been something I have thought about. Lets hope you have some for freezing too you are starting off with good numbers so fingers crossed you will have some frosties too.Give them a ring they will put you through to the lab they are really helpful and will update you dont be afraid to ask.

How very exciting xxx


----------



## CJGrey

Thanks Little miss.  I did call earlier.  They said they've changed now and don't tend to ring with day 3 updates anymore but had been to check ours before calling back. All 7 are exactly where they should be apparently so was pleasantly surprised 
Still having the 1 v 2 debate! I want 2 (yes I'm having transfer but we've used jo's  eggs) Jo saying 1. We agreed over dinner that if the grading is 3 or below we'll go for 2 but if it's 4 it above we'll just have 1 this time.  We've paid for a cycle package so agreed if we need to use 2nd cycle we'll  def have 2. Also realised today that Jo is 35 not 34 lol.
Thanks again for your support on here. It's lovely to have somewhere to check in  x


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi CJgrey 

I know your probably at crgw by now but wanted to wish you well for transfer today 

Did you go for 1 or 2 after? hope your both ok and congratulations on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise).Let me know how you are I am thinking of you today and keeping everything crossed x x x


----------



## Val74

Hi everyone, some exciting stuff going on here! Fingers crossed for you all and I too hope transfer went well yesterday! I did get my follow up sorted thanks *angela* so have met with Amanda now and feel a lot better as a result. Jodie is fantastic but I was worried that decisions outside her control were being made by others who hadnt met me. Its hard not to go into a panic! So feeling very reassured. Just read your posts about cyclogest. What about provera and testogel, anyone have any experience of them. I burst into a rage on my partner earlier and dont know if its me ir the medication, got very angry _very_ quickly!!  xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Val74

I met with Jodie to do my treatment planning last week for my previous cycle I met with Amanda. So I did feel a bit like I should be speaking to her rather than Jodie even though she is lovely. However, Jodie and I discussed what I wanted to try which all gets relayed to Amanda anyway so essentially Amanda oversees the decisions which is reassuring. I cant speak more highly of CRGW just do your research first and suggest what you want to try they will give you their expert opinion then. They are always open to your suggestions which I think is commendable as I have a feeling you get what your given on the NHS without your input.

I wasnt a fan of cyclogest as I said previously so this time I am having gestone cos of my early bleeding. A friend of mine had testogel which she said was a better experience.

I have quite a cocktail this time!! I asked for gonalF but Amanda has put Bravelle? any thoughts ladies? I think they are the same same thing engineered FSH but I think bravelle has some LH as well? is that correct xxx


----------



## CJGrey

Hi ladies
Thanks for all your well wishes. Transfer went well on saturday ended up having 2 put back tho as they were a bit slower and were only grade 2-3.  The other 4 were grade 1 and were left to go to day 6. They all got from grade 1 to grade 5 overnight and started hatching which was fab but we're graded C ' s and needed to be B's for freezing so no frosties unfortunately but she said it was good news for the ones transferred as they would hope they would be progressing the same way 
Apologies for the craziness that follows and the long post but I'm driving myself nuts and need ppl with experience.  I'm currently 2dp5dt. I'm a very level headed person normally so the sensible part of me keeps telling myself that it is way too early to feel any different/symptoms and refused to Google all day yesterday.  However by the time I came to bed last night I caved and googled what I was feeling achy belly, achy legs, lower back pain and really tender nipples when I came to bed. Everything I looked at has said early pregnancy symptoms but I can't understand how?  I did read somewhere that it could be the drugs and am trying to convince myself that it's that especially as my 2 blasts were lower grades and not quite 3s when they where transferred, but I've been on the same drugs for 2 weeks and not felt these symptoms before?  Headaches yes and  af type cramping so ignoring those and putting them def down to the drugs.  
To top it all I woke at 4am for a pee and felt really nauseous and couldn't get back to sleep till gone 6! I've woken and still have this under lying sick feeling.  I'm driving myself nuts as I know I'm def feeling these things and it's not in my head and I'm trying everything I can to ignore them. Anybody else had this and went on to either bfn or bfp? Would love to hear some other experiences as this is my first time and have nothing to compare it to. Xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

CJ  - you'll drive yourself mad by OTD  

The progesterone you're having will cause all sorts of "symptoms". It's a little too early to have any real symptoms yet... 

I've had every "symptom"  during my 2ww...  Try to take your mind off it -  read a book,  watch a film.  It's the longest 2 weeks of your life!! 

Congratulations on being PUPO xx

Hope the rest of you are doing well 

Angela 
xx


----------



## CJGrey

Thanks Angelica I needed a voice of reason this morning to say enough it's just the drugs  

I think it's because I'm not taking anything different (I've technically had a fet) to what I was taking the week b4 et it had totally spun me out how many 'symptoms' I have felt.  At least I know now that this is normal and know not to get my hopes up.

Thanks again xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Ah CJGrey  the two week wait madness commences!!

The progesterone did that to me too symptoms that could indicate early pregnancy but it wasn't to be At first I allowed myself to think it too but after googling I found progesterone is a cruel mistress! All sounds great with your embies dont stress too much about grading I know some shabby scrappy little embies who were put back are now bouncing toddlers! there's no law to it so dont worry yourself.  Do everything you can to take your mind off the it its a horrid time but stay busy hun test day be here before you know it.

I remember reading somewhere that an embryo implants anywhere from 8-15 days normal is around 10 days so if you had a five day transfer and your two days past it your only on day 7. Once it implants it will start to produce HCG which is what is detected in pregnancy tests so theoretically the very earliest you could probably tell would be 9-10 days and even then some tests dont pick it up. So resist the urge to test to early cos it will torture you even further.  xxx


----------



## Wales81

Ah thank you Fay. I'm feeling very nervous now! 
I'm so sorry your match declined. This journey is like an emotional roller-coaster. I've been trying not to log in here and not let myself think about it too much. I've luckily been really busy in work so I haven't had too much time to dwell on things.
Chin up chick, I'm sure a match is just around the corner for you. With such a good AMH and the fact that you've carried before, I'm sure it won't be too long x


----------



## Sarah151181

What happens with matching for egg share? I'm considering using an egg donor but not sure how it works, they said there's normally around a 3-4 month wait xx


----------



## Charlotte022

CJGrey I had 2 rounds of IVF first was negative the second was positive the ONLY different symptom I had when I had my positive was exhaustion & that was 4 days before OTD. Good luck x


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Wales- Hope today goes well for you? thinking of you can get started on your journey soon hopefully.xxx

Fay- I am confused I didnt even know a donor could refuse you? I don't get it maybe ask CRGW?xxx

Hi Sarah hope you are well where are you now with your IVF? I think I have lost trach of everyone a bit xxx

Hi CjGrey how are you holding up?xxx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 

Operation went well. I ended up having my left tube clipped at the end, and the right tube left as it was as it looked ok. Just spoke to CRGW to tell them and they said I can go ahead and have the screening blood tests now, so booking these in for next week. The nurse said that when the results are back there's a 3 month cooling off period while you are waiting to get matched, I'm assuming that if you don't get matched  within this time they then let you go ahead with treatment anyway and freeze the donated eggs? I really should learn to ask more questions! Anyway, hope your all ok, Fay have they put your profile back out yet? xx


----------



## Wales81

No I don't think it was anything to do with my op. What she said was when my bloods come back and my profile is created there is then a 3 month cooling off period while they are waiting to match you. I'm hoping it won't take that long! I really wish I asked her to explain better x


----------



## Wales81

I'll ask for clarification when I go for my bloods next week and let you know what they say. I read somewhere else on here that if they don't match you in a certain amount of time then your donated eggs are frozen and you can go ahead with treatment. Perhaps the cooling off period is the 3 months in which you are waiting to be matched and it could be that there are so many ladies waiting for egg donors that they don't anticipate you waiting that long. I really don't know but I'll let you know as soon as I find out x


----------



## Val74

Hi LittleMissHopeful, and everyone, thanks for your input. I feel exactly the same about Jodie, she was fantastic, knew her stuff and was so caring and empathic. She did check everything with Amanda as it seemed my plan was already worked out but included Norithisterone and Menopur, one that whacked my cycle completely and caused a two week delay the other which I responded really poorly too. My main concern came when I realised Jodie was talking about a standard cycle and not Mini/IVF Lite, we discussed and Lite was okayed but, uneasy with why they had changed it I double checked later only to be told no Standard. It changed again twice more then after that so I insisted on seeing Amanda and discussing. She said I would kinda be in between but again Norithisterone and Menopur were mentioned so had to explain all that again. She was fab though and agreed different drugs, Provera and Bravelle (thank you so much as I'd forgotten the name & when I emailed to check and my protocol was sent back you guessed it, Norithisterone and Menopur!) I then had a phonecall from Stork to arrange meds delivery and even they were concerned as it was 'a lot' (came to over £3k!) and yet again consisted of Menopur and lots of it. When I checked with Amanda it appeared the clinic's prescription had gone in in my name by mistake. So I've now given up and will check my meds when I have a  bleed (hopefully) in the next week or so. So all in all it hasn't been the best of starts and after an horrendous experience with NHS it didn't fill me with much confidence! BUT they are all lovely and I am hopeful still

With regards to Bravel, think she said same as you that there's a bit of LH and FSH but also that it's more acidic which can be good for those slow to respond, will check that though now you've reminded me of the name! 

Wales and Fay good luck with everything! What exactly do they 'match' when they're doing egg shares? I thought it would be more straightforward and may have to be a recipient if thhs cycle doesn't work

Happy weekends to you all.  x


----------



## Val74

Ignore what I said about Bravelle! It's _less_ acidic apparently.


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well  Been a very busy week so havent posted for a little while

Fay- awful sorry I got confused you probably did tell me you are the donor but I am a scatterbrain and got it mixed up! sorry hun.  Hopefully won't be long for you to get a match and yes the clinic are quite correct there is a huge shortage of donors so you will snapped up in no time. 

Val- what a mix up with your meds!  like you said not the best of starts!So are you going for the ivf lite now or not? Do you mind me asking why you had thought about the ivf lite? its something I considered but not in much depth and maybe something to try in the future.

Wales- how are you now? I see the op went reasonably well and now its done you can push on.

xxxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Forgot to say too Fay I love your hair colour in your pic x


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 
I'm ok thanks. Hoping to return to work on Wednesday. I have a sick note until the end of the week but I've had quite enough rest now. Itching to get back into routine. I have my blood screening tests tomorrow so looking forward to getting them out of the way. 

How are you all feeling? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales81 - how did your appointment go today? Xx


----------



## Wales81

Hiya,

All went fine, the nurse said they say 6 weeks but more often than not the results come back in around 3 weeks. I clarified, and the 3 month 'cooling off' period just means that if your not matched within that time then you can go ahead with treatment. If all come back ok she said I'd then be invited in for my treatment plan. Very Exciting, but I keep on thinking what if something is wrong with my bloods now!

How about you? Any news on a match?


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies! I need some advise please....I'll be having my first round of ivf soon and I really really want it to work first time. Would you recommend endo scratch? I have read that it can double a women's chances of success I've spoke with the clinic and they've said it has proven to be beneficial for women with previous failed cycles. However if I wanted it, it would be my choice....so I'm thinking if this is our one chance to give it my all and go for it? 

Fay xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Morning Fay

I am having an endo scratch too apparently it can help with implantation but I am not sure that you would have a problem with implantation given that you have already had a child. Your body knows what to do with an embryo so maybe that will give you a good chance regardless. Do the clinic say you need it? I am having it because I bled early on my first cycle and had a thin lining so a scratch encourages a new thicker lining to be formed.  Are you only having one cycle you said if this is our only chance so I didnt know? because if so I would do everything I could on that one go that way you wont have to think what if I had tried this or that? the mental torture is horrendous!.

Any news on your match yet hun? xxx


----------



## Val74

Thanks for the clarification Fay, much the same as sperm donor then, I didn't realise that. It's good to know, thank you. Littlemisshopeful I have no idea still, last off something in between lite and standard was suggested, did ask for meds clarification but didn't receive it so will just see what they say at my baseline, am trying  not to get stressed about it!  I opted for Lite  after consultation with Create. They do a  lot of natural and lite cycle and said that my age and poor  response meant gentler meds may get a better response. Who knows eh?!xx


----------



## NaomiD

Hi everyone.  I'm new to CRGW and the forum.  I've just had my planning appointment with Jodie, and am due to start on a long protocol on 14th of March.  

I'm so lucky to already have a daughter, but we've been trying for over 2 years (again) and at the ripe old age of 38 I feel that time is against me.  I've had 2 miscarriages too, and I'm hoping that with IVF there may be a reduced risk of it happening again - wishful thinking perhaps!  

I'm really nervous about all the meds and would love any tips on how best to get through it all.


----------



## Fay2410

Yay fab news Bethan!! Xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Naomi and Bethan exciting times for you both x x x

Fay-what an a**ehole shouting at you at work they've no idea what people could be going through outside of work and ought to consider that before they shout their mouths off. I had a guy like that when I was at uni in Swansea he made my life stressful just cos he could. I used to keep my cool but one day he started and I just shouted at him how I was having ivf and it was hard enough without his grief. He never bothered me after that he probably thought hormonal women I'll keep away from her. I didn't really want to share that but I was so upset it came out. I have told my team in work about the next round cos they are good people and my boss has gone through it herself. But it must be hard trying to hold your s**t together at work with all the stress of ivf and no one knowing. Just walk away if he is horrid to you again you don't need the grief. Feel for you x x x

Val- sound like they gave tailored the protocol to you which is better than at some clinics who just have standard protocols that everyone follows. I've read pretty much the same about us older ladies less meds less aggressive protocols produce equally good results. There us another lady on this thread who tries the lite approach and I think she has had good results from lite protocol. X x x x

Have a fab wknd all x x x


----------



## CJGrey

Hi ladies

Just wanted to come on and share that otd was yesterday and we got our   

Totally and utterly gobsmacked. Can't believe our 1st clinic were still being a***holes and not letting us do anything as we still had few pounds to lose (we'd lost 5st between us by that point and had about 9 lb between us left). They truly were horrible they're all about the money.  CRGW few months later and we are pregnant! This clinic and every single member of staff we've seen to date have been amazing and I honestly would still be saying that even if we hadn't been as fortunate.
1st scan booked 20th March paying for a nice strong lil heartbeat and then I can relax a bit.

Good luck all of you for your cycles I talky do think we're in the best hands xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Congratulations CJGrey!!! Xx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations CJGrey- wonderful news x


----------



## angelica_wales

Fantastic news CJ


----------



## Wales81

Congratulations CJGrey! Brilliant news xx

Congrats on your match Bethannora xx


----------



## CJGrey

Thanks all. Still in shock that this is actually happening.  We've got our first scan booked 20th March and am already worrying that we won't see a heartbeat. Paying things progress add they should from here on in.

GOod Luck again xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi CJgrey I have direct messaged you to congratulate you but now its official let me congratulate you again!! wonderful news am super chuffed for youxxxx     

Hope everyone is well after the weekend x x x 

Hey Wales how are you feeling?

Hi Angelica hows things with you? xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm good thanks   

A bit jet lagged but good

xx


----------



## Wales81

All good here too. Patiently awaiting results of my screening tests. I have a while yet though, the waiting is the worst bit! 

xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies hope you all had lovely weekends xxx

Welcome home Angelica how was Vegas? amazing I bet!! I saw you went to some lovely places I was green with envy maybe one day when  have finished saving for my treatment I will treat me and OH to a lovely trip there. Are you feeling refreshed for the next cycle? xxx

Hey Wales hopefully you wont have to wait much longer be lovely if you were starting soon we would be cycle buddies xxx

Fay-did you decide about the scratch after? I just booked mine in this morning have to say I am dreading it a bit I have heard its not pleasant can be painful ouch!xxx

Once again Cjgrey you must be over the moon!!cant stop thinking what lovely news xxxx


----------



## Val74

Hi everyone, hope you're all well. Nice to see some good news here, Congratulations CJ, fantastic news for you. 

Have any of you use the reflexologist who is (kind of) linked to CRGW? Just wonderinh how much a session costs, any ideas? Have found a therapy place that specialises in acupuncture/reflexology for IVF but it's £60 per session. I thought that was a bit steep as they generally cost between 20 & 40 I thought.xx


----------



## bethannora

Hiya- I contacted Jackie Brown & she is £50 for first appointment, and £45 after that. She's based at CRGW. I haven't booked an appt yet, but she seems lovely via email. Bethan


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Both xxx

Like you guys I have too thought about acupuncture and reflexology. I contacted a lovely lady Victoria she's been in the press too with some excellent results (https://www.********.com/pages/Baby-Farm-Wales/106219112740781) and a chap in Cardiff company called acuty in Cardiff (http://www.acuty.co.uk/) both seemed very competent and were sure they could help in some way. The costs you mentioned sound about going rate and that's the reason why I haven't bothered to do either. Simply I cannot justify the extra cost on top of the cost of IVF. I have read articles upon articles about studies that say they help and studies that say they don't and the overall picture as far as I can tell is that there is no conclusive proof it actually helps achieve IVF success. The problem is those who try it and have ended up with successful cycles and attribute the success to reflexology or accupuncture have no real way of knowing if they would have been successful in that particular cycle if they hadn't bothered with the reflexology/acupuncture.

There is such great variability between individuals and between cycles that there is no way of testing the assumption that it helps. I guess it promotes well-being which is important to IVF cycles we ladies want to feel relaxed and not stressed but again the evidence to suggest stress can cause IVF failure is also debatable. The whole IVF process if stressful so is anyone ever completely stress free even with mounds of reflexology or acupuncture. It's a tough one! but I would level the assumption that is you can afford it then go for it because it doesn't hurt IVF success. Sorry if this sounds a little down on the whole holistic treatment side of things but I am a women of science and I deal with scientific research and statistics every day and for me unfortunately the numbers are not convincing enough plus there are too many other variables to accurately predict what exactly is responsible for IVF success. It may be worth doing from the point of view that we feel like we are doing something positive towards our cycles but for me I am thinking I would prefer to save the extra money towards another cycle.

Have a read of this article it may help you to reach some conclusion http://www.parents.com/getting-pregnant/infertility/treatments/in-vitro-fertilization-infertility-myths-facts/

Hope this helps xxx

/links


----------



## Wales81

Hi all.

Little Miss Hopeful, it would be great if we were cycle buddies, I'd love to have the support of someone else going through it. My friends just don't get it at all. It seems they have all found TTC so easy, two of my friends decided that they were ready at the same time, and caught within weeks of eacother  

I too have thought about acupuncture, but I really haven't got the money or tine to invest in it. I love my job and it can be quite full on so I'd stress myself out even getting to the appointment on time, and I'm sure that would be a little counter productive   That being said, if you can afford it and your able to dedicate the time for the appointments then it's not going to do any harm.

I've started taking pregnancy vitamins today in preparation. I was a bit of a skinflint and decided to get Tesco own brand, but the contents are very similar to the pregnacare brand xx

xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Little Miss Hopeful - Vegas was great - lovely warm weather and plenty of cocktails including a lunch with unlimited belinis 

just waiting for AF this weekend to book my scratch and start cycling around the beginning of April...  the scratch does hurt and isn't pleasant but it's over very quickly. Make sure you take some good painkillers before hand!! xx

Fay - excellent news!! It'll be good to get started!!  It was our 6th time in 7 years to Vegas - we keep saying it will be our last time... hoping we get a good excuse not to go! xx

Bethan - I'm sorry I can't help - I've only ever done short protocol so no down regging. Hopefully it will just be to get your cycle in sync with your recipient xx

Val - when are you getting started?  ( might have missed this while I was away) xx

Wales - you won't be alone - you've got all of us  I've heard a rumour that the next support group will be March 12th but as that's getting close I'm not sure? You should come along and say hi.  Little Miss Hopeful might get the day right this time 

Hope you are all well

Angela
xx


----------



## Fay2410

Angelica - Have you really? I thought I was bad lol! It is an amazing place! Where did you stay? We always go to the Mirage (hubby has a casino host there and get lots of credit on room discount, room service etc) We went for New Years Eve just gone, was very cold but still thoroughly enjoyed ourselves x


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Morning girlies x x x

Glad you had a fab time Angelica and I promise this time to get the day right I am such a nitwit honestly but it would be great to see you all I will set a reminder in my phone this time. So your possibly starting the same as me in April my AF was later than planned so my EC is booked for around the 20th of April. Have been religiously taking all my vitamins and DHEA and have started baby aspirin too. I am rattling already!xxx

Hi Bethan not sure why you have to start the pill? Presumably it's to control your cycle I took the pill on my first cycle. Maybe it's to do with making sure you and the egg recipient are synced up? Not hugely sure sorry I am also a short protocol like Angelica on account of my low amh.xxx

Hi wales I don't think it matters whether the vitamins are tesco or Pregnacare they contain the same stuff. I do get the saving money bit I spend a fortune on vitamins and DHEA which has to come from the states.  X x x

I forgot to ask CRGW how much the scratch is? Is it £150? Cos it's listed twice in their website once at £150 and once at £695?? I should've have checked? Because I don't think I can afford £695!

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## angelica_wales

LMH - I think the £695 is hysteroscopy with scratch.  It was "only" £150 last time.  AF is due this weekend so not sure what my dates will be but I don't think I'll be far behind xx

Fay - We stayed at "The Linq" this time - it was cheap but I wouldn't recommend it  (find my review on trip advisor and you'll see why! ). Previously we've started at the Monte Carlo,  The Signature and The Luxor.  If we go again,  I think we'll go back to the Monte Carlo. I'm a bit Vegas'd for now so think we'll do somewhere different next time... 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Wales81

Morning all,

Fay - Excellent news on getting a match! I knew it wouldnt be too long.

Angela, thank you for the kind words, I will definetely come to the next group as long as work allows.

I only had my bloods done a week ago so I haven't even thought of contacting them yet. I didnt realise they could come back so quickly, and I figure that there's nothing I can do until they are all back anyway.

I don't know what it is but since the pressure of having my hydrosalpinx sorted out I feel very laid back toward the whole process now. I've even started looking into volunteering abroad for a few weeks (something I've always wanted to do) next year should IVF not work out for us. I think dh is looking at me thinking who is this laidback woman and what have you done with my wife lol  

Well I'm working from home this week, and FF is not proving good for motivation levels so I best get back to it. 

Have a great day everybody xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Wales  glad your feeling laid back wish I could say the same I am a proper little worrier me always worrying over one thing or another!

Thanks Angelica I nearly had a panic attack when I spied the £695! and I had already booked in!

We all talk about our jobs what is it that everyone does for work?xxx


----------



## bethannora

I'm so confused & panicking that going on the pill will mean a delay in my treatment. I know it's silly, but I was so excited to start down reg on march 27th. I've got no idea if this will still be the case or not :-( Hopefully I will get a response from the clinic tomorrow as I was also told they would plan off my natural cycle. It is silly really, because I am so elated to be matched & starting!

X


----------



## Fay2410

It is understandable though Bethan, it's been very frustrating all the waiting. I think it's because we're so close to treatment we're worried it may get delayed! I'm sure we will both be starting soon! PMA!!! Let me know what the clinic say tomorrow xx


----------



## Val74

Hi everyone hope you're all well; I'm in agreement, Vegas sounds fab! Have never been as tend to shy away from big places and cities _but_ I love me some bright lights so maybe I will go one day!

*Bethan* I don't think you're being silly at all. It's only natural to feel panic and disappointment when things change. Everything is outside of our control (mostly anyway) so having the job of medicating gives you a sense of purpose. Change and delay is always going to be hard.

Thanks to you all for the info on acu/reflex, steep isn't it! It was the babyfarm I'd contacted, they sound good but know exactly what you mean about the variables *LMHopeful*, am at the point where I'll give anything a go!

I'm just starting thanks *Angelica*. Not sure if I'm down regging this time or not, anyone know the difference? No Burselin so far, just two weeks of Provera and Testogel and started Brevelle jabs Monday, antagonist cycle apparently, and they may add low dose Menopur (and possibly Cetrocide?) Anyone know if this means I'm down regging? I think it's stims,want to know so I listen to the right section of my IVF CD!  That's something I'd recommend to anyone who can't afford additional therapies/doesn't have time with work. I find it so relaxing and only wish I'd found it sooner.

Good luck and fingers crossed for no further delays for any of us 

Val x


----------



## angelica_wales

Val - I'd you are doing an antagonist cycle, there is no down reg. As I understand it, they stim you for a while and let you coast for a bIt before suppressing ovulation - more scans appoint the way.  Bravelle is an FSH so you are stimming   change the track on your cd now  xx


----------



## bethannora

Val- sounds good. What's the name of the cd? I will give it a go


----------



## Val74

Haha thank you girls will do. Luckily just had my magnesium bath tonight so haven't been subliminally telling my body to down reg!!   Phew! I have the Helen McPherson one, IVF Belief (or something similar), nice and relaxing!x


----------



## bethannora

Just bought it- definitely need help with relaxing so it's worth a go. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Fay2410

Val - I have ordered too, thanks for the tip  

Bethan - Have you heard any more from the clinic, I emailed Amanda asking when I will know about EC date and she said she will have it all for me Tuesday. I really am wishing my life away on this journey lol! Never mind I have a very busy weekend planned with it being my DS 11th Birthday (Can't believe how fast he is growing up).  We are going paintballing on Saturday with a fun filled sleep-over to follow!  

Hope everyone else is ok?

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Spoke to Amanda again, she said I will probably have to go on the pill on day 2 of next cycle - AF due a week Sunday 

xx


----------



## Val74

Hope you both find it useful. I was so stressed when I first had it I even got annoyed by her voice    ; now she's my best friend!  xx


----------



## Cl3o

Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined your thread pls?
Been reading this thread on and off for a while but now that I am actually undergoing treatment at CRGW I thought I'd join and chat....to keep me sane!
I am on my 2ww having had icsi/ivf. I agree with you all, staff at CRGW are so lovely. I'm so glad we told UHW where to go after they way they treated us.

Be nice to get to know you all and support each other x


----------



## bethannora

Cl3o- welcome! Congrats on getting to the 2ww- hope it goes quickly for you

Val- I can't wait to get it, I'm sure I will love it!

Fay- we're at the same stage then! My af is due tomorrow- bet it will be late though. Hoping to get my dates tomorrow. Spoke to Jodie today and she said they always put egg sharers on the pill. Hopefully we won't be on it for too long. Bet you're excited to get your dates next Tues! 

Bethan x


----------



## Cl3o

An thanks for the welcome Bethan & Fay x

Looking fwd to hearing about your egg sharing experience. I know nothing about egg sharing so I'll be interested to watch your journey and learn from you both x


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome Cl3o!  Fingers crossed for your 2ww


----------



## dickinson34

Good Afternoon I'm looking into starting treatment at CRGW this year moving from LWC ... Any advice? Please fill me in!!! Thank you x


----------



## Wales81

Welcome dickinson34 and Cl3o!

I hope you find all the support you need on this thread, I'm quite new and I've found it a breath of fresh air to talk to ladies in the same position as myself. 

Fay, Bethan, great news that you may be cycling together. Exciting times! 

LMH -When are you having your endo scratch? I must admit I didn't have a clue what it was until you started talking about it on here, and having looked it up I'm wondering if it's something I should think about myself. 

I had to ring the clinic today to update my phone number so I thought I'd ask them about my test results - they're all back apart from the Cystic fibrosis, so as soon as this is back they'll be creating my profile.  The only thing I'm worried about it my blood type, I hadn't really thought about it until the nurse reminded me today. I'm rhesus negative o which is quite rare so I'm wondering if this will affect the time I take to get a match?? 

How is everyone else? All good I hope.


----------



## Val74

Hi girls, wonder if I can tap into your considerable knowledge base? Day four (stims) scan yesterday and only had two follicles (both too small to measure). They are starting me on Cetrotide tomorrow anyway though. I'm worried as have read that it stops continued growth of the follicles to prevent ovulation, surely there's nothing to suppress with me?! They were also surprised at how thin my womb lining is; I wasn't as I'm still bleeding, even spotting this morning which is now day 8, period usually lasts a maximun of four days. I think it's the Provera I was made to take despite my period being like clockwork. Am quite worried, and deflated. Want to ring the clinic but anticipate more stress if I do as each time, without fail, that I've done that in the past they've changed their minds and left me even more confused. I'm scared.   xx


----------



## Cl3o

Thanks For the welcome Angelica & Wales

Wales - how much linger d u have to wait for the rest of your test results before you can start treatment? 

Val - Bless you. You sound mega stressed Hun. Unfortunately I am a total newbie to all of this and if anything I am learning loads just by reading people's experiences on these threads. If I were you though I would want to ring the clinic too as this will torture you otherwise. If you are only on Day 4 of stims isn't that very early for them to be worried about your endo lining? Especially if u are still bleeding. I have never taken Cetrotide so I don't know the side effects but if you've read negative comments about it I would ring and just get some piece of mind off the nurse. Chin up Hun xx


----------



## Val74

Thanks so much *Cl3o*, just having kind words from someone helps. I get so frightened sometimes. I had a call back and was told the Cetrotide won't stop growth will just stop ovulation. I'm only on day 9 of my cycle and never ovulate before day 16 at the earliest so I don't really understand it. I'm not convinced I need it but guess they're the experts for a reason. I try hard with my stress but struggle with it, feeling so powerless adds to that. Think it's the hangup from NHS treatment where nothing was personalised and I was informed of nothing. I just have to trust and do what they say I suppose, I just hope they actually know who I am as have had quite a few mistakes to date, all contributes doesn't it. Relaxation CD again tonight for me I think! Thanks again.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome dickinson34

Cl380 - how are you coping with the 2ww? Have you any symptoms? When do you think you will test?

Wales81 - good new about mostbofbthe blood test coming back! Told you they would have some back by now!! 

Val - sorry I'm not help, don't know much as haven't started my treatment yet, maybe call te clinic

Bethan - have you started the pill yet? 

Little miss hopeful - when do you have your endo scratch?

Angelica - has the jet lag gone yet? 

Afm - I'm full of a cold today, had a busy weekend with it being DS birthday today! DH and I took him paint balling yesterday with his cousins and friends all I can say is ouch!! DH is full of bruises bless him! Xx


----------



## Suzy34

Hi haven't posted on here before, my partner has egg collection at crgw this week. Just had a quick question. When she is having her egg collection, are partners allowed in the room or not? Only asking as she was advised not to wear any scented products, makeup etc. Obv if partners can be there for egg collection, then the same would apply but I'm not sure over this? Can anyone advise?! Thanks!!


----------



## bethannora

Hi all, hope you had a great weekend.

Suzy34- you are definitely allowed in when your partner has egg collection at crgw- we asked at our first appointment. As for perfumes etc I'm not sure- I suppose best to be careful & not where them either. Better safe than sorry!

Fay- no pill yet for me. My af is normally like clockwork, but typically this month it is late! What a pain. Will phone the clinic tomorrow and see what they say! Bet you're excited for tues! 

Bethan x


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - How typical! Hope your AF arrives soon for you! Also happy to hear partners are allowed in with us for EC, for some reason I thought they weren't? Yes very excited for Tuesday. Not very well today, have horrible cold  

Fay xx


----------



## HappyGirl8819

Hi Ladies,

Can I join your thread? I had an appointment with Amanda yesterday.  I'm moving my frozen blasts from ARGC to CRGW.  I started my monitoring cycle for a fet at ARGC in November but travelling back and for to London from West Wales with a toddler wasn't ideal so my DH and I have taken the decision to move to CRGW.  I'm not quite sure of the time frame but as soon as the paperwork is done between myself and the two clinics I'll be good to go 

Looking forward to getting to know you all and hoping this is a lucky thread x


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome Happy girl! I'm at the beginning of my journey with CRGW but I'm more than happy with them and they have an excellent reputation! All the ladies on this thread are very lovely and welcoming and hopefully it is a 'lucky' thread!! Xx


----------



## Cl3o

Welcome Suzy & Happygirl

I had egg collection last week at CRGW and despite me asking my partner wasn't allowed in theatre with me. He was taken to the sperm sample room next door as I was taken into theatre. He was allowed to stay in my recovery room for when I got out of theatre half hour later.

Girls I was very naughty this morn and tested early (I am only 8dp5dt). When I tested we watched the test window whilst sat in bed with our lamps on and it looked negative so I had a little cry and lied back down. I then got up and looked at the test with our main bedroom light on seconds later and there was a faint line! I managed to squeeze another wee out and we tried another different test (First response) and the line was more prominent on that one!

Is that too early to be a BFP? I think it's a positive as I have heard that you don't get false positives, however my partner keeps saying that it may still be the trigger shot. What do you think?


----------



## Fay2410

Cl30 - from what ive read the trigger should be out of your system by now and if there's any whiff of a line it's a positive!!!! Congratulations!!! Xxxx


----------



## Suzy34

Hi, thanks for the replies re partners being allowed in the egg collection room. I had thought they prob weren't so is good to find out that it seems I can be with my partner. 
Anyone that's had collection- daft question but is it the same with makeup as deodorants/perfumes ie you can't wear them for egg collection? 
C130- that sounds like a positive result- congratulations!!


----------



## bethannora

Maybe it's that men can't be in the room because the sperm sample needs to happen at a similar time? My partner is female so obviously that won't be happening for us, and Amanda said she could definitely be with me.

Cl3o- sounds promosing. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Suzy34

Thanks for that Bethannora- I thought that might be the case, my partner is also female so the same will apply to us then.  Thanks again,  will put her mind at rest as she is a bit anxious about the collection!


----------



## chellelauz

Hey ladies just to say we are also a female couple and we have done 3 egg collections between the both of us and we have never been allowed into the room!  you wait in the little room and its literally about 15-20 mins its over before you know it!!!! xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi ladies sorry haven't posted for a bit been a busy old week.

Sorry for the lack of personals I am struggling to keep up must be more conscientious this week an follow what's been happening with everyone.

Hello tour newbies and welcome x x x

Hi val I have no idea why you've been given Cetrotide I was of the same opinion as you it's for preventing premature ovulation?? I also don't know a whole lot about Provera awful sorry hun I can't be of much help. Two follicles don't panic things change rapidly I remember having lower numbers a few days in and worrying but I think they we just slow growing I ended up with 10 mature eggs. Ask some questions drop Amanda an email she always seems happy to answer questions. X x x

Cl3o probably not trigger hun and a faint line at 8dpt it could well be your BFP I sure hope so I will keep everything crossed for you. Keep us posted x x x

Fay how did your sons paint balling party go? Do hope he enjoyed. What's next for you now? X x x

Hi wales endo booked for the 23rd have to say am not looking forward to that! Start the norethisterone same day too. Haven't had that before not sure if it's something to do with my being on clomid and perhaps trying to clear my cycle with a bleed before I start?? I am taking coenzyme q10, DHEA, triple strength omega 369, aspirin and my trying to conceive vitamin hopefully norethisterone won't clash with any of those? Didn't think about the rhesus negative thing I am one too but not egg sharing so I don't think it counts. Good news the majority of tests are back won't be long now hopefully x x x


----------



## angelica_wales

Cl3o - sounds like a BFP to me!  Congratulations!  xx

Welcome happy girl - you're in good hands with CRGW xx

Suzy - I know there's definitely no perfume etc. for transfer. I don't recall no perfume for EC xx

Welcome Dickinson! I highly recommend CRGW - any questions you have, please shout!

LMH - I had norethisterone for my scratch last time too (and assume I will next time too) I think they do it to make sure the timing is right for your next bleed after the scratch - I hate norethisterone!! It makes me emotional and gives me the worst AF. I'll be calling to book my  scratch and work out dates tomorrow xx

Val - I hope you get some good growth at your next scan. I went from 4 follicles on my first scan last time to 9 eggs collected so there's plenty of time for more.  Keep up with the protein and plenty of water xx

Bethan, Fay, Wales, CJ - hope you're all ok 

Chellelauz - good to see you here!

A few of us are thinking of getting together on Wednesday (so far LMH, Beee and me) - sometime in the evening (earlyish) and probably Cardiff area (very vague I know!).  If any of you are interested let me know and we can sort out where and when is best for everyone

Angela
xx


----------



## angelica_wales

The get together will hopefully be one day next week - if you are interested but can only make certain days let me know xx


----------



## Fay2410

Little miss hopeful - With the endo scratch, how many weeks do you normally have before treatment?  
Paint balling was good fun, DS loved it.  DS and I have been awake since 2am with terrible cough and cold, DS off school with his nan and I am just an hour in to work with another 8 to go - feeling very sorry for myself  
With regards to where I am at I am finally having my treatment planning appointment and hopefully have my EC date - yay!! xx

Angelica - Would love to meet up but not sure if I will get there in time as work in Llanelli, will try though when everyone has decided when and where xx

Bethan - Did the clinic give you your drugs at your treatment planning appointment? xx

Cl30 - Have you done another test this morning? xx

Wales81 - I am not sure about the blood type and matching protocol - maybe call the clinic today and ask them? xx

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 

Hope everyone's doing ok! 

Fay just wanted to pop on to say good luck for your treatment plan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. 

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Wales81 - feeling very anxious and excited tonight! Will tell you all about it tomorrow xxx


----------



## Cl3o

Hi all

How are you?

Fay - mega excited for you for tomorrow. Let us know what date the tell you that you can start your treatment and how long the process should take 

AFM I am definitely pregnant! Woo hoo! We went out and bought a Clearblue Digital test and I did that and another First Response this morning. Massive sigh of relief, although I have a different kind of worry/stress hanging over me now.

Thank you all for your kind words. Hope you'll all be following me very soon xx

Angelica - I would love to meet you all one eve but it depends on what shift I'll be working that day. I live in Barry but work in Cardiff Bay x


----------



## angelica_wales

I work in the bay too Cl3o  

Congratulations again!

Val - good luck tomorrow x

I booked my scratch (mar 27th) and pencilled in my EC for April 20th - here we go again...

Angela
xx


----------



## beee

I am lurking!! But just terrible at keeping up... Congratulations Cl3o!  And well done Angela for getting those dates in the diary! We have our follow-up with Amanda on Saturday and I am working on the world's longest list of questions...


----------



## Val74

Wow. Congratulations *Cl30*!! Fantastic news! This is the only place I can hear baby news and be sincerely and genuinely pleased. So lovely to hear.  Good luck for tomorrow *fay* hope it all goes to plan. And hi to everyone else, one day I _will_ come on off this stupid phone and be able to scroll properly instead of using my addled brain cells to remember you all!  Good luck to you too *angelica*, wish I could be as composed and together as you. You rock! 

With regards to Cetrotide *LMHopeful* they explained it is for prem ovulation but is similar to Suprecur; suprecur needs to build up in your system longer hence using them the other way around. They also suspect I ovulated on last NHS cycle; I suspected it all along, especially when I had 'empty follcles', impossible to ovulate before trigger shot the NHS said. Left EC too late CRGW suggested today.  (NHS not CRGW)

Thanks to you all for the good wishes, today wasn't great though. Discussion focussed around transferring to IUI, continuing regardless or considering cancellation. Still only three follies, two only 8mm still. They're not hopeful it will improve as said they should all be around 14mm by now so think the one that is is just going to forge ahead. I'm still clinging to that most cruel of mistresses, Hope, and crossing fingers that something good happens. Changed meds to straight Menopur and rescan later this week, state of play with my little follies will determine whether we continue or not then. Block your ears *LMHopeful aka Sciencebrain* but had a card reading last year where she was adamant I would have a water sign baby this year so that means I have to conceive yesterday! Ridiculous what this does to an otherwise logical brain eh!  xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Oh Val I am so sorry things are not as you hoped I really feel your pain hopefully the menopur can ramp things up a bit? I had a massive dose 400 on my last cycle and it was pretty ok side effects wise. I am not a  total non believer tbh I went to see a fortune teller just before crimbo I would say I am curious about stuff like that and would dearly love it to be true, that someone could tell me everything will be ok in the end would make everything we have to deal with that much easier for us. Well you're not out yet hun it does only take one egg and who know hope is a cruel mistress but sometimes luck does smile on those who deserve it. I guess they will keep monitoring for now? Is that what they are suggesting?xxx

Angelica my EC is the 20th of April we may well be in together!! how fun we can have our tea and toast together!lol most people get excited about being the same place for hollibobs but for us its in fertility clinic!xxx

Fay good luck for tomorrow and so it begins as they say! they normally do a scratch around day 21 of your cycle you have to ring when your AF arrives and they will book you in. Are you feeling any better? xxx

Once again congratulations Cl30 excellent news your joy is shared by all of us hopefuls thanks for sharing your happy news xxx


----------



## Cl3o

Thanks again for the well wishes girls x

Fay - That's great news. So you start in less than a month? Great!! How are you feeling about it now?


----------



## Fay2410

CL30 - I am feeling excited now and it has sunk it that it really is happening! Start down regging on the 4th April, stimms 20th April (150mg), EC 4th May!! How are you feeling?? Do you know how they calculate how far your pregnancy is with IVF, is it from EC or last menstrual cycle?? xx


----------



## CJGrey

Hi ladies

Just a quicky as I've not been on in a while. Lovely to see so many new names on here. 

I will read back properly through everything and reply but just wanted to let Suzy know that we are a female couple and I wasn't allowed in with my partner during egg collection last month. However you will be allowed in for transfer  the collection we were shown to our room and told to put nightie on etc.  Then consultant came in explained everything put the thing in her arm ready for the sedation etc.  She literally walked across the hall to the treatment room.  I ate my sandwich (couldn't eat in front of her all morning as she was nil by mouth so I was starving lol) read my kindle to keep me distracted and bang on 40 minutes later they were wheeling her back in to me. My partner was really nervous about the collection too but Sean was so nice as were all the staff you really can't help but feel in good hands.  Jodie even popped her head in after it even tho she wasn't working down there to see how we'd got on  
Good luck all and congratulations Cl3o. Crgw are fantastic currently looking forward to our 7 week scan next week  
x


----------



## Fay2410

Wales 81 - how are you coping waiting for your blood results? They shouldn't be much longer, hope they come back soon. The treatment planning was lovely, makes it all seem real now! 

Hope everyone else is ok! 

Afm - I am so excited to start! Hope AF comes Sunday when she's supossed to  

Fay xx


----------



## Val74

Hiya girls, apologies in advance no personals, just looking to see if anyone is about for advice? Still poor today, one 20mm follicle the other two below 14mm. NHS would cancel the cycle but this has to be my decision today and am stumped. Could risk there being one good egg and doing ivf but a lot of money if they're empty. Or do natural or IUI after trigger shot. Any words of wisdom?xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Val - it's a tough call. Considering the money angle, assuming you don't have any sperm issues, I personally would go for iui. I got my first BFP with iui. BUT you have to be comfortable with your decision and no regrets...  Keep us posted

Angela
xx


----------



## Val74

Thanks angela, am hopeless with making a decision to buy a book let alone whether or not to cancel treatment.  A huge part of me wanted to go in and get that egg out as they said they would go for ICSI with only one viable follicle.  The Consultant (haven't met this one) though said that he wouldn't recommend EC when there was just one good-sized follie as I had empty ones before.  So I actually listened (for once!  ) and we opted for IUI in the end anyway, could have just triggered and tried naturally but after seven years of trying without so much as being even a few days late I think the pressure of trying naturally frightened the life out of us both.  I'm really deflated as had gained so much more knowledge this time around than I had before and was so positive that I would respond better to a different protocol but it wasn't to be.  It's good to hear that you would have done the same.  I kind of had everything planned around this treatment going as 'to plan' as possible; starting a new job shortly so negotiated the start date so I wouldn't have to start and then have time off for treatment; didn't want people knowing as struggled to deal with people asking me in my last job.  Now there's a possibility that I may have to go through (and hide) another cycle after all.  But that's IF IUI doesn't work, I won't hold my breath for it but you never know.....    Thanks again, is good to have a bit of objective back up.xx


----------



## angelica_wales

You never know Val - this could be the one for you!  Try not to write it off yet


----------



## Talkingfrog

Val - Hope you don't mind me commenting.  We are not really cycling anymore, but I find myself popping in every so often to see how people are doing. I think I would have gone the IUI route aswell.  

I know the situation is different to yours, but things not going as planned does not always mean failure. When we did our first cycle (NHS) we started as IUI (partly to see how i responded before having a full ivf as we only had one free go).  We ended up with too many follicles for follicle reduction so half way through stimms had the option of abandoning it or converting to ivs/icsi.  We decided to convert -  had two 5 days blasts put back and now have a daughter who is nearly 4 years old. 

Unfortunately although our attempt for a sibling had very similar results - an extra egg, same no of embies at day three and similar grade at day 5 the cycle failed, which just goes to show that it  no two cycles are ever the same.

It does really only take one. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Val74

Of course I don't mind you commenting talkingfrog, it's really good to hear other people's views, particularly when the clinic can't  definitively tell you what you should do one way or another.  Am glad to hear you both would have made similar decisions, makes me feel a bit better.  And I know what you mean with cycles being so different, I've blasted DH for years for insisting so much on 'guarantees' and was pretty much looking for similar myself earlier.  Triggered now.  My new obsession is now whether to be good and wait or give the 'au naturel' a go too while we wait for IUI as they said if we triggered and didn't have IUI to try tonight and Saturday to be on the safe side.  Probably best to wait I guess.  Wish I didn't overthink so much!  Wonder which but of my CD I'm supposed to use now Angela?!   Thanks both for your good wishes and good luck to everyone else, apologies for hijacking the thread in my panic.  Thanks again, will have everything crossed now, like you say, you never know....   xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Sorry to jump in .. Val your in the same shoes as me sort of! I started ivf my cycle was canceled after 9 days of stims due to only having one follicle, we triggered anyway and I sort of gave up on the cycle ... Tuesday at 11 dpo I found out im pregnant! So it can happen  ive not tried as long as you but 3 years of regular ovulation and nothing then bam! The one month I give up haha! X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations MShirley.  I tried not trying too,(if you know what I mean) but didn't work for me.


----------



## Mshirley

Ye I tried the whole not trying too! It's hard when Ttc though lol I genuinly thought I had no chance this cycle so my bfp was a massive shock! I would never tell someone give up and it will happen as its not true! I think the fact I ovualated cd 13 and all the ivf meds gave my body the boost it needed xz


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations MShirley!! 

Nice to hear a success story,  especially from a not so standard cycle!


----------



## Fay2410

How is everyone today? 

Bethan - have you had your dates yet hun? 

Wales81 - have your blood results come back yet? 

LMH, Val, Angelica, Cl30 - hope your all ok 

AFM - my auntie flow is 2 days late now (typical) wish she's hurry up and show her ugly face so I can start counting down the days to start down regging!!!! Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Fingers crossed your recipient will have her AF and you can get your dates! Makes it seem a bit more real with actual dates doesn't it? Do you know if you'll be doing long protocol or short? 

It will delay it if it doesn't come soon, I start suprecur on cycle day 21 so just keen to get counting down to start something!!!! I've wished 2015 away for far lol! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Yeh having dates will make it easier- it's the unknown that gets me down. Fingers crossed af comes soon for you- typical the one month you want it to come, it doesn't show! I'll be down regging so long protocol for me as well x


----------



## angelica_wales

Morning ladies  

Just a quick note to say we are going ahead with the get together tomorrow - 6.30pm at one of the restaurants in Talbot Green (not far from the clinic!) either chiquitos or frankie and bennys. 

If anyone fancies it,  please let me know ASAP and I'll book the table 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Fay2410

Angelica - I won't be able to make tomorrow sorry, im in work until 6pm   xxx


----------



## Val74

Isn't it typical of AF, so many collective years of us praying for her to bugger off and then when she needs to be on time for you girls she drags her heels!   Hope everything gets underway for you soon.   Did you girls get your CDs yet? Just wondering how you find them? Angela thanks for invite, I won't come this time though. I value all your support so much and really want tn chat to you all but am a bit up in the air at the minute with one thing and another. Hope everyone is doing good

 Val xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Val/Fay - no worries at all! Hopefully we can all get together with good news in a month or so  

Angela 
xx


----------



## bethannora

Angelica- thanks so much for organising & for the invite, but I'm working away on North wales tomorrow. Typical! Have a lovely time & hopefully I will be around for the next one

Val- love the cd. Thanks for the recommendation! It definitely helps me focus & relax.

Bethan x


----------



## Val74

Oh am so glad you like it bethan  I'm desperately missing mine, had IUI Saturday so can't use the stimming bit and can't use the ET bit yet either as even if it works the little embie isn't ready to implant anywhere yet. So wish I had a blooming time machine am going loopy waiting already! It's almost worse than the 2ww as we don't even know if anything has happened. Am having horrendous headaches after meds I think, and shoulder playing up too, usually take strong cocodamol for my shoulder but can't take it now   Hope you're all ok.xx


----------



## Cl3o

Hey all! How are you?

Firstly, congrats Mshirley!! Great news about your BFP. Lush to have a good result when the odds are stacked against u isn't it?

Val - fingers crossed the IUI works for u and hope your headaches an shoulder aches subside. Keep us posted with your progress. 

Fay/ Bethanorra - be fab if you had similar dates so you can go through it together. Bloody AF always has to get in the way doesn't she?!

CJGrey - Have you had your 7 week scan yet?

Angelica - Where are u at now? Hope u are well. Thanks for the invite but it's mine and DP first night off together tomorrow so we have planned to go for food already. I will def meet u all again some time though.

As for me, well I am 5w3d pregnant. Absolutely crazy! I have the odd twinge in my tummy late noon, very tired and my sense of smell is amazing. I was gutted to go back to work after discovering my BFP but they have been very supportive. I am just counting down til my 7 week scan on 30th. Yay!


----------



## Mshirley

Hope your all ok  lovely your doing a meet up I needed one of those a while back! I would love to come but being unable to drive atm due to anti sickness Meds it's too far for me to catch a lift! 

Cl3o your like 6 days in front of me im 4 weeks 4 days today! I'm tempted to book a 5 week scan ! I'm literally so nervous! 

Beth im sure your ec date will be pushed back because Af is late but you will get there, strange how they are putting you on long and I was on short :/ x


----------



## Val74

Cl30 I'm sure I already congratulated you but, just in case, Congratulations!!   

And Mshirley, not quite sure how I missed your post but Congratulations too!!     And thanks equally for giving me a boost by sharing your amazing story.  I'm trying to get a balance between optimism and pessimism (which is very hard); am trying to give up on the cycle like you did so then if it does it will be such a huge bonus.  But I fear that deep, deep down I've still got everything banked on it working and will be devastated.  This time though I know that I'll survive, somehow  so that can only be a good thing huh.

Fingers crossed for no further delays for anyone and, yes, angelica meeting up next month some time with good news for us all is a beautiful thought.   

Gnite everyone xx


----------



## Fay2410

MShirley - Huge congratulations (sorry it's late) I too am going to be doing long protocol, would it be something to do with our AMH?  What was yours and what amount of menopur was you on if you don't mind me asking? xx

Bethan - Has your recipient had AF yet?  Still no sign of mine, it's starting to get me down now as I know it's going to delay things the longer it takes to arrive. We have a holiday book 11 weeks today and I am scared it is going to clash with dates if AF continues to be a b**ch!!!  

Hope everyone else is ok and you enjoy your evening tonight xx


----------



## bethannora

Hi Fay

No news from CRGW so I am guessing my recipient's AF hasn't arrived yet. Just really want some dates- this limbo stage is awful. I have never been on the pill in my life (for obvious reasons) so really hoping the microgynon doesn't make my skin bad / make me put on weight etc. 

CRGW have said as soon as my recipient's AF arrives, I will get my dates & suprecur injections. Just think I have done mine an odd way around- going in for treatment planning before I was matched. 

I am still positive & I am still really excited to be on this journey. I guess it's just human instinct to focus on the micro & things that are out of our control (such as dates).

Cl30 & MShirley - so happy for you both 

Val- how are you feeling now? When are you allowed to test?

Bethan x


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I feel your frustration hun I really do! Maybe call them and ask if they have any news for you?  So what happens when you take the pill, do they tell you to stop at a certain point then you have AF then you start DR 21 days after that AF?? xx


----------



## bethannora

I don't really know to be honest. They have said I will still start on this period- that when I stop the pill, I will start the suprecur injections straightaway. But I don't know to be honest- I'm so confused! I keep hearing different things. I think there are so many different ways to do each protocol so until I have my dates, I'm trying not to guess anything. I would phone them, but I think I am annoying them! B x


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I'm not too sure either sorry hun, all I know is that with my long protocol I start Suprecur on day 21 of cycle, which should of been 4th April but as I am late it will more likely be the second week of April, making EC a week later at WC 11th May now instead of 4th May...Grrrr          

I've read that lots of Vitamic C and green tea can help to jump start your period, so I'm going to get some lunch time and take as much as I possibly can this afternoon!! 

I'm sure the clinic won't mind you calling, no one can be a bigger pest than me - their probably used to it  

xx


----------



## Mshirley

Ye maybe my amh is 60.8 so pretty high I was started on 150menopur for 7 days then started suprcur, and was put on 225 menopur but obviously I needed a higher dose as only had one follicles from that! Knew I would be a tough one to get the right dose! I ran crgw to book a scan for 6 weeks and they won't allow before 7 and my hubby is supposed to be away for 2 weeks so would have to wait till 9! Might ask him
Not to go so we can have a scan instead lol! But only thing is il be 7 weeks the Easter holiday weekend :/ x


----------



## Mshirley

Oh I also tried the vitamin c I spent a lot of money on a high dose so I had 500mgx 6 a day and it didn't work lol x


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well?

Fay- Still no sign of AF ? you are doing long protocol then? I am short protocol presumably cos of my crappy amh. I had 400 menopur on my last cycle. I think long protocl begins with the suprecur and then moves on to the stimms (menopur/bravelle/gonal f) but for short protocol you do both at the same time (downreg & stimms). I guess it depends on which protocol you are having xxx

Val74- Youre going for the IUI then? just wanted to wish you well and keep everything crossed for you xxx

Mshirley- Lovely news I do hope the sickness subsides soon xxx

Bethanora- I am with you this whole process makes you focus and obsess on the most littlest of details! I obsess over numbers constantly its torture and I am one of those always in my head worrying type people before I began IVF so this take me to a whole new level. Perhaps send a shipment of green tea to your recipient! move things along lol xxx

ATM- scratch on Monday for me peops have cleared two drawers in my chest of drawers for meds and have almost filled them already! my meds bill is £2700!! eeek

Looking forward to our meet up later those that are able to make it xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - Your AMH is very high, do you have PCOS? Mine is 38.1 and I have been told I will be on 150 menopur to start (Hope this will be enough as having IUI would not be an option for me with no tubes  

I'm not holding my breathe on the Vitamin C myth - (she says after consuming 1000mg in the past hour  )

LMH - OMG £2,700 for the medication? WOW!!  

Does anyone know why they use different protocols on us ladies and is there a particular protocol that has proven to be more effective?

Fay xx


----------



## Mshirley

Yes I do have PCOS and im 24 so should be a little higher on the age side, can't hurt to try the vitamin c but it's no longer than 5 days then af should come mine never did haha! 

The theory over my amh being so high was that I may over simulate on the 150! But when I done clomid they wanted to put me on 25mg for fear of over simulation and I ended up needing 150mg of clomid to get just one follicle lol! So I knew it would happen but I guess they have to be careful x


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - With PCOS, how do you know you have it? Does it show up in a scan? Do you have any symptoms? Just worried in case I have it as my AMH seems to be higher than most ladies my age.  I've had a scan at CRGW and Amanda said my ovaries and womb look very good, but wondering would it not show up in a scan?? xx


----------



## Mshirley

Yes mainly because my ovaries look like pearl necklaces, but you can have it without cysts, the most common signs are body hair and facial hair where you shouldn't, weight gain mainly around the middle, thinning hair , dark skin patches and Infertility, for me i have the Middle weight gain and dark skin patches and the cysts and of course the infertility  ive just booked my first scan for 2nd april  x


----------



## Mshirley

Oh and my bloods my fsh is double my lh or the other way around they should be pretty equal x


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies

Have a look at this article about different protocols might help you to understand why you are having the one you are having:

https://www.fertilityauthority.com/articles/which-ivf-protocol-right-you

xxx

/links


----------



## Fay2410

LMH - thanks for that xx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning Ladies, how is everyone today on this lovely spring morning?

I am now 4 days late and I am not a happy bunny!!   

I have emailed Amanda though and she has said that is no sign of AF by Monday they can make me have a bleed - Yay!! Not sure how they do it though?? xx


----------



## bethannora

Hi Fay- I had the same when my period was late. They told me they would give me norethisterone. No idea with how it works as my af came before the date they set, so can't help you out there I'm afraid. Fingers crossed your af will come before Monday anyway x


----------



## Mshirley

I went on northisterone for 10 days then af came 3 days later x


----------



## Val74

Girls I mean this in the best possible way but it is _sooo_ good to read how this impacts, the obsessing, the overthinking, the reading, the confusion etc etc. I wouldn't wish it on any of you for the world but it is good to know I'm not on my own

Bloody _hell_ LMHopeful, that is one BIG bill! How come?! The meds are definitely all yours yeah? Only asking after Stork getting the clinic's invoice in my name, I nearly had heart failure!  Bet you can't wait to get started! I had little choice but IUI really, test on 29th but am _trying_ not to get my hopes up as my boobs are huge and sore, just like they would be on a usual month wherfAF shows without fail. Have had awful headaches every day since IUI, think that may be after effects of the Cetrotide, not nice.

Mshirley   for you to keep a bit of sanity while you have to wait, I'm going  wondering if anything has happened inside of me so can't begin to imagine what it must feel like for you.

Bethan and Fay, hope AF hurries her ugly head along for you, not often women in our position wish for her eh?! Did you take any meds at all, just wondering if that may have affected your cycle? My periods are usually like clockwork but NHS still insisted on giving me Norithisterone, said I would bleed the day after stopping them, two weeks later I was still waiting. 

Angelica. CJGrey nd Cl3o hope you're all ok.

Sun is shining here and me and DH have rare day off together so may go car shopping shortly as my little old one appears to be giving up the ghost. Does a new car count as nesting?!! 

Love and positive wishes to you all.

Val x


----------



## Fay2410

Val - I am really jealous!! I am stuck inside an office with no windows.  Car shopping sounds amazing, enjoy the rest of your day off! Oh and no medication, AF is always a day or two late but I normally get spotting  3-5 days before full flow so know she will be here soon but this time when I need her to shoe up there's no sign of any spotting either!  I don't think I can keep poking my pressure points in my ankles and hands no more their starting to hurt from the amount of times I've done it    xx

Bethan - Hope you hear something soon.  Maybe email Amanda?  I've emailed her twice this morning and she's got back to me promptly so I'm guessing this morning is a good time to catch her? xx

Mshirley - 10 DAYS!! So I may be better off just waiting for mt AF to come naturally? xx


----------



## Mshirley

I guess it depends if you think af will come or not? It's a risk lol! I'm currently sat in the drs as an emergancy been waiting an hour nhs direct at concerned I have an eptopic or cyst or something  keep having sharp stabbing pains that take my breath away, as im in as an emergancy they can see me when ever tbh wish I just went to a and e! X


----------



## angelica_wales

Just a quick one as I'm in work... 

MShirley - I hope everything is ok! Get yourself referred to the EPAU or CRGW so they can scan you.  Keep us posted xx


----------



## Fay2410

MShirley - Have you had any beta HCG's done yet?  That's how they detected all 3 of my ectopics as the numbers didn't double, they increase but very slowly (because the embryo is stuck) - I agree with Angelica go you your hospital and go to the Early Pregnancy Unit.  How many weeks are you?  Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Hey girls sorry for the late reply, my gp called the epu they wouldn't see me as no bleeding, so he called the crgw and they scanned me couldn't see no sac or anything but I do have a cyst on the side that it was painful so they think that's causing the pain, i thought I was 5 weeks tomorrow but they put me at 4 weeks 4 days going by last period not when I ovulated, ive had two betas one at 12 dpo was 26 and 14 dpo was 82 x


----------



## Fay2410

MShirley - Glad your ok and you have been checked out.  Try and rest now, I know it's easier said than done.  When will you be scanned next?

Fay xx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you ye im resting, my next scan is 2nd april x


----------



## angelica_wales

Phew! Relax as much as you can between now and then xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi ladies, 
Just popped on to say I'm still here lurking and trying to keep up to date with you all. I've been busy so not had time to post, but I have been quietly wishing you all well! 

No update from me, I'm still waiting on cystic fibrosis blood test to come back. Very annoying when the rest of the tests came back a week ago. That patience and calm feeling I had is wearing thin now! X


----------



## Fay2410

Wales 81 - good to hear from you! The waiting is so hard, feels like I've been waiting since January for one thing or another. Have you called the clinic to see if their back? I bet if you call them tomorrow their back? It's been just over 3 weeks now hasnt it? Xx


----------



## Wales81

Yes, I spoke to Emma yesterday as she was getting my profile sorted so it can be ready to go out,  and the result still hadn't comeback then. She said it could potentially be a few weeks yet! I think when I get dates I'll be fine. We've been holding off booking our summer holiday as everything is so up in the air so that's bugging me too now. 

Feeling a bit down in the dumps tonight, and it's really not like me at all. If feels awful just constantly being in limbo land!

I hope AF turns up for you soon. It's bloody typical that this month it decides to stay away! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Congratulations!! so Happy for you! You have waited so long to get your dates and now you finally have them - Yay!!! - They are similar dates to mine, but I'm sure mine are going to be delayed a week at least      

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Fay. If you're delayed by a week, we will be almost on the same day then won't we? Still no period then? Typical isn't it? Mine was 6 days late so hopefully yours will be too, and it will come tomorrow


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Yes will be exactly the same if she shows up by Sunday..I have no faith though as I normally have AF symptoms a good week before the real thing but I have nothing hence why I stressing over it.

Are you still in the pill now? When did you have your last AF then hun? xx


----------



## Fay2410

Aw thanks Bethan - I feel like I am going crazy with no one to talk to! DH thinks I'm   stressing over times but I really wanted to stick to the dates I had not a few weeks later as it'll clash with my hols then I'll end up waiting until July!!  

Thanks for the info, I am thinking maybe I can ask to have the pill when this old cow turns up then maybe I won't have to delay my down regging date I'm not too sure how it works to be honest xx


----------



## Val74

Yay for bethan and   for you Fay, would be lovely for you to go through it together for support and get your dreams at the end. Watched a programme on triplets last night, did anyone see it? Missed the beginning so don't know all the couples circumstances but one of them had IVF triplets after 7 years ttc. Still hope girls, love to you all.   xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Val - yes Would be lovely for me and Bethan to cycle together! Fingers crossed we will! Yes I saw it hun, it was very sad but aoveky programme, gives us all hope. How are you feeling hun? Xx


----------



## Val74

Yes it was heartbreaking for the one couple, am glad they didn't show too much of that don't think I could've coped with it, DH had the remote poised ready. I'm kind of up and down thanks for asking, one minute I'm fine the next I'm obsessing and reading myself to the point of insanity!   Consciously I'm convinced it hasn't worked but deep, deep down I'm still banking on it being a success so will be devastated again if it doesn't. Wish were all living 30 years in the future, science and technology would be able to give us all guarantees by then I expect. Anyway, few of us have had wobbles today,   for better days for us all tomorrow.    xx


----------



## Fay2410

LMH - just wanted to wish you luck tomorrow for your endo scratch! Xx


----------



## Val74

Yes good luck today LMHopeful, haven't had one myself, they don't sound very pleasant do they!  

Quick question about your experiences of cyclogest; culprits behind sore boobs? Mine are horrendous this past few days.

Hope everyone's ok?xx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck LMH for your scratch!

Fay- how did it go at the clinic? Did they suggest norethisterone? And did you talk re short protocol instead? 

Val- I can't help you with that one, haven't been on it. Hope they're less sore soon!

B x


----------



## angelica_wales

Val - cyclogest is evil! I get all sorts of "symptoms" with the progesterone support! Hang in there xx


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry Val I'm not sure either xx

Bethan - I've been to the clinic and I've picked up nortgisterone (15mg) a day so hopefully this will get things moving. I didn't ask about short pritocol in the end, I've read that long is better for egg sharers so I'm just going to have to accept that my dates may be a week or two behind and if need be face the 2ww (if I ever get there) on my hols. How are you feeling are you excited to start? Xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Thanks Fay not looking forward tbh. I am starting norethisterone today too they've given it to you too. When is your holiday. I think I would actually prefer to be busy on my 2ww a holiday may not be a bad thing hun may take your mind off the torture x x x

Thank you to you too bethanora. All getting going for you too I will probably be starting my meds round the same time as you although I am short protocol x x x

How are you feeling mshirley? 2nd April won't be long now hun x x x

Keep your chin up wales81 once it does all get going you will be so busy with appointments and monitoring you'll be praying for a lull a day to yourself. Have you spoken to the clinic this week? X x x

I think someone asked me how my meds were so expensive well long story but I am hoping to get more than one cycle out of them hopefully I won't need them but just incase. Plus I have so many extras this time like clexane and gestone it's bumping the cost up big time x x x

Let you ladies know how the scratch goes later love to you all x x x


----------



## Fay2410

LMH - yes they have them to me this morning. I take 3 x 5mg tablets a days r 5 days then I should get a bleed 2-4 days later! Xx


----------



## bethannora

LHM- great that we will be starting together although like you say, as you're on short protocol you will get to ec a lot quicker than me. Hoping the scratch has gone well for you today.

Fay- great re the norethisterone. Fingers crossed your af comes straightaway so you can get to et before your holidays. I agree- it will be lovely to spend your 2ww on holiday.

Wales81- really hope your results come back soon & Emma can get your profile out 

B


----------



## Fay2410

I am now having very slight AF cramps - so hope to god I haven't started these pills now which I've read will delay natural bleed!! Argghhhh!!!!     - I GIVE UP!! X


----------



## Mshirley

Fay strange you only have to take it for 5 days and I took it for ten! 
The cyclogest is one of the worst things ever lol! No idea if that's what's causing my symptoms though, I went back to the Drs today about my pains as they kept waking me last night he sent me for hcg bloods and booked me for a scan on Friday morning! I get my bloods back Wednesday and should be around 2400 I have a lovely bruise for that one! X


----------



## Fay2410

MShirley - I was expecting to take them for 10 days so was quite happy when they said I only need to take them for 5 days.  How many did you take a day?  Sorry to hear you are still having pains, will   your HCG is nice and high for you! I wouldn't worry if they aren't far away from that figure though as everyone is different, with my ectopics they hardly increased, would be something like 180 then 195, 205 etc.....it's horrible waiting on results isn't it   xx


----------



## Mshirley

Yes that's some good news, I had 3 a day, I did miss the last day though because I left them on the train haha! But it worked ok anyway lol! I'm hoping for at least 2000, my last was 82 but my tests seem darker and darker so hoping that's a good sign  ye waiting sucks! Want to fast forward time ! X


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - that's sounding promising then if the lines are nice and dark! I'll keep everything crossed for you. Hope the pain settles for you xx

LMH - hope your ok after your endo scratch xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies

pleased to report endo scratch was not as painful as expected. They had to dilate my cervix because it was not co-operating but then I dont suppose being poked with a big stick makes anything co-operate! but once that fiddling around was done the rest was fine not half as bad as I expected more like a tugging sensation over with in 20 secs. I am bit sore today and have started the norethisterone and doxycycline but phew am glad that bits over. I have to say however that this is not always the case I know ladies who have had them and they have been excruciating so I am guessing I got off lightly!

Hi Fay so you have begun the norethisterone too any sign of natural AF?xxx

I agree Mshirley it does sound promising keep us posted we are all excited and rooting for you xxx

Bethannora- not long for us now eeek! how is the norethisterone treating you? I made the mistake of reading the side effects sounds lovely!xxx

Had a love meet up with Angelica and Beee last week we will definitely have to make it a regular thing ladies!

love to you all xxx


----------



## Fay2410

LMH - Well done you for being so brave, bet you are relieved that part is done!! How long are you taking Norethisterone for? Why have they put you on them if you don't mind me asking? xx

Yes I am on day 2 of Norethisterone (3 days to go!!!!) No sign of AF, but have read that these tablets are also used to stop AF so I am not expecting a bleed until Sunday / Monday although it can take up to 5 days after taking them so realistically could be Wednesday next week (really hope it's before then) xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - How exciting!!!  Your so close to starting!!! Whoo hoo! Handy that DW is a vet 

I have my suprecur and needles ready to go!! I have worked out that I will probably be down regging on WC 20th April, so EC will be approx. 4 weeks after that - unless something else messes me up!! 

No side effects from the Norethisterone just slept very heavily last night and struggled to get out of bed this morning

xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - fab news that you hopefully won't be delayed too much. We will only be a week or so apart. Exciting! I am sure that nothing else will delay you. Isn't it odd that we all get so excited about injecting ourselves?!! 

Yeh it is handy that she's a vet- it certainly saves huge vet bills with our cat & tortoises! 

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - That is handy!! Do you keep your tortoises in an incubator?  I have always wanted one but worry how to take care of them.
Yes it looks like we are only a week apart, although I am no expert on the dates, I have used the week distances they gave me when my dates were first planned. I know, I can't wait to start injections, needles don't bother me  xx


----------



## Mshirley

Got my bloods back my level is 1550 so they have gone up my concern is that they should double every 48 hours making my level around 2400 but the gp said its a good number for how far gone I am and that scan Friday should show something another wait lol! X


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - From my past experiences I would say that is a great number!! And they don't need to double every 48 hours, some can be 48-72 hours so try and relax!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you  it def got a lot higher than my last chemical so that's a good thing anyway I never in a million years thought I would be this worried lol! X


----------



## Val74

Hi everyone, hope you're all well? Bad day for me as AF is en route, husband keeps saying 'it may be this, it may be that' but when you know your own body, you know.  Am devastated.   It's happened the exact same time as it did with ivf, three days away from testing and of course the vile cyclogest will mean that AF will just take longer to emerge fully. So cruel.   xx

Mshirley hope everything keeps  going well for you and LMHopeful glad to hear the endo scratch was bearable for you; didn't sound very nice, perhaps you have a high pain threshold?!   to everyone. Val xx


----------



## Fay2410

Val - I am so sorry, feel gutted for you, sending you big hugs   

Fay xx


----------



## Val74

Thank you Fay xx  

Think I may get my AMH retested as I thought my level was ok for my age, it may have dropped significantly since though, DH is pushing for donor egg but I'm still clinging to hope with mine. Perhaps a retest will help me re-evaluate. Glad I'm off work. Thanks again.xx


----------



## bethannora

I'm so sorry Val xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Aww Val I really do feel for you - I think getting your AMH tested again will be a good start before you make decisions to move forward.  I'm sure Amanda will be able to advise you on the her expert opinion when you have your follow up.  Hope DH is taking good care of you xxx


----------



## Mshirley

I'm so sorry cal I hope your body is just being naughty and it's not af! My amh dropped by 9 in the space of 13 months! I'm not sure how accurate it is though? Massive hugs xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Val - so sorry...  Have you taken a test anyway? Stranger things have happened... 

I'm surprised if you've had bleeding before OTD in the past that you're not on gestone instead of cyclogest... 

I hope it changes for you but if not,  we're all here for you 

Angela xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Oh Val I am so sorry I know how it feels I have never made it to test day either. Ask Amanada for gestone this time if you are bleeding early I have been given it cos I bled on the cyclogest last cycle 7 days after transfer. Worth getting your amh done again but at 10 you are right this is good for your age as you say mine was measured at 6 two years ago so its probably a lot less now. Amh is still controversial mind they use it as a predictor of how you will respond to stimulation but the outcome isn't always what they had predicted for example I have a low amh but yet produced 12 eggs. If your not ready for donor eggs then you should hang on its a huge decision to make speak to Amanda see what she recommends. has AF actually arrived yet? I would do as Angelica says and do the test even if it does arrive you need to be sure before you stop the cyclogest.  I am sending you my love and a massive hug xxx

Hey fay I am taking the norethisterone for 7 days I think I would have to check but of the top of my head that sounds about right. I too had a funny nights sleep really heavy and didnt want to get up plus I had a funny turn in tk maxx came over over dizzy like I was going to faint and just landed on the floor without fainting. Freaked me out a bit but I seem to be ok today. Week commencing the 20th April is my egg collection week.

Forgot to say as I was on my way out the door to go for my scratch on Monday I had a huge bunch of flowers delivered thought the lady had the wrong address because my other half is not romantic like that. But they were from my friend an ex crgw cyclers thris time lucky with a beautiful baby girl, we grew up togther lived in the same street and both ended up going through this process. The card read thinking of you over the next few weeks. God I was bawling in fact an teary now thinking of it such a sweet thing to do. An unexpected gift that made my day just had to share it with you ladies xxx


----------



## Val74

Thank you everyone, it makes a big difference having support from those who truly understand, it really does. Think I will def get AMH retested, and FSH possibly.  In theory I shouldn't respond too badly but my best every cycle was only a handful of follicles and four eggs, of which only two were mature.

I didn't test as am not meant to until Sunday so figured that I would only have to do it again anyway.  AF still hasn't come fully but have had all my usual symptoms, grinding sensation, gurgling belly and pains.  I know that the last time I actually got to ET I knew when AF was en route but the cyclogest just kept it at bay and prolonged everything; have same feeling this time.  You think I should test anyway though?  Perhaps will get DH to nip and buy a cheap test (deliberately don't keep them in the house or would have gone even more   this past week and a half!)

Aww LMHopeful, that brought a tear to my eye, in a good way.  Just when you feel like giving up on things people do the most wonderful, kind and thoughtful things.  Having our feelings validated by those who have been there or are there with us is so powerful.  May shame your DH into a bit of romance for you!?  Wouldn't with mine mind! Hope you start to feel better on the Norithisterone soon,   everything goes nicely to plan for you now.

Thanks again to you all, it's a cliche but it really does mean a lot. 

Val xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Val - I bled on my last BFP cycle. Started light but was really heavy by 9dp3dt.  I phoned the clinic and asked if I could stop the cyclogest and Jodie said to me  "you know your body" but advised I do a test anyway... I had a very faint positive which got stronger (sadly it wasn't meant to be).  I was convinced that AF had arrived and I had full blown cramps etc. Apparently I don't know my own body!

I don't want to give you false hope but it is worth testing, especially on OTD (it may be too early now).  You should give the clinic a call for advice - they may increase the cyclogest...



Angela
xx


----------



## Val74

Thanks Angela will give them a ring in the morning. Just run myself a nice bubble bath so going to g.ave a soak, a chill and a walnut whip!  We do know our bodies, just sometimes they're sneaky ontus.  I've never been pregnant (not even with ex of 10 years who went on to have a child soon after we split) but we did have a period once where I was two weeks late which is unheard of for me. Only thing I can trust about my body is that AF turns up, like clockwork, every month. Finally allowed ourselves to get excited, tested and AF turned up the same day without any of her usual warnings! Sneaky.  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Enjoy the walnut whip! Haven't had one of those in years!!!

Keep us posted xx


----------



## Fay2410

Val - take care of yourself and enjoy your bubble bath! Xx

LMH - what a lovely gesture from your friend. Sorry to hear the norethisterone is making you feel ill, I've read that they can be evil! Other than deep sleeping and feeling a little tired on them I'm not too bad, but am expecting a really bad AF Sunday / Monday. Oh not long for your EC     This will be your time

Fay xx


----------



## Mshirley

I would test I was totally convinced Af would come! Had cramps and little shocks down there that I usualy get lol xx


----------



## Fay2410

Val - How are you feeling today? Thinking of you  ]

XX


----------



## Val74

Thanks Fay, and everyone. Rang clinic and they said to carry on with cyclogest unless AF comes heavily and to test on Sunday still just in case. Didn't have much bleeding through the night but know if it weren't tor cyclogest AF would be fully here now. Outwardly I'm bit flat but kind of quietly accepting, secretly I'm devastated but no quite as bad as I was with IVF, think the difference then of knowing there was an embryo there made it worse.

Bubble bath was lovely but walnut whip was such a disappointment - much smaller and practially smooth now on the outside. Don't make them like they used to.xxx


----------



## Fay2410

MShirley - good luck for your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you  it's at 8.15 now I'm a nervous wreck ! Il let you all know x


----------



## Val74

everything crossed for you Mshirley, good luck.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - Hope the scan went ok xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Not the best  there was a change from last week as there was nothing then, today there was a sac and yolk but she dated me 4-5 weeks and I'm 6, she also said to me not to rule out that things may be ok but don't get too excited so now I'm still in limbo and torn between emotions  x


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - Don't be disheartened, the fact that there is a sac there is good news.  You may just have a slow starter! Your HCG is good and you normally have to have a HCG of 5000 + to see a heart beat.  I know exactly how your feeling, I have been there so many times and it's not nice at all.  Did you get you bloods taken again for more beta HCG? Also when is your next scan? xx


----------



## Mshirley

No they didn't bother with a beta, they booked me back in two weeks but ive already booked a scan for crgw next Thursday so I may go along to that, ive gotta drive to crgw to pick up more progesterone, they said they sent a prescription but
Nothing has come so ive a two hour trip to get some , and right now I want to just stay cuddled on the sofa x


----------



## Val74

Mshirley, hope everything will be ok and if I knew where you were I would go get your meds for you as know that feeling  of curling up and going nowhere, had a day like it myself yesterday.xx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you im in Swansea ive got them now  I feel like chocolate film and cuddles are in order once hubby gets home! I honestly thought today would be the day il know the outcome instead im still in limbo! Thank you for all the support xx


----------



## angelica_wales

MShirley - I'm sorry it wasn't better news for you but it's still hopeful... Were you at the clinic around lunch time to collect your gestone? I saw someone asking for it and they said they've got a long drive xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Evening girls xxx

MShirley dont give up hope yet they saw a sac and it is early for a heartbeat isnt it around 9 weeks? Your beta is still good too its an awful time for you try and do the things you love take your mind of it I know its easier said than done. I work with a lecturer whose research area is developing coping strategies for the two week wait. It maybe something you can apply to the limbo you are in , what she says is set aside a time each day to think about the worries and ivf related thoughts say 15 minutes perhaps before bed or any other quiet time. When a thought pops into your head and its not that time tell yourself you dont need to tell with it now file it away to deal with at the time you set aside for thinking about your worries. It serves the purpose of letting you feel like you will work through the thoughts without letting the whole day be consumed by them. By the time you get to your 15 minutes a lot of the thoughts you will have forgotten during the course of dealing with your normal day but those lingering ones can be dealt with and then put aside. Apparently it feels like you have a level of control over the worries rather than them controlling you.I don't know if it works it seems like good common sense but she is well published and has designed successful coping mechanisms maybe be worth a punt?xxxx

Val74 how are you today? hope your having a better day. Are you still having AF signs / any bleeding? still keeping everything crossed for both of you ladies xxx

Angelica- you brave little soul with your scratch how was it? I am still having a few crampy types pains not sure if its the scratch or norethisterone. I am feeling easily frustrated by things one minute and then perfectly happy the next. Hope its the tablets rather than my state of mind!xxx

Hey Fay are you having any of these funny things with the norethisterone?xxx

Anyone have any plans for the weekend? I hear the rain is coming! I have a zillion papers to mark, a mountain of ironing, I should go for a run, my stepkids are here for the wknd and I am supposed to be doing a car boot sale on Sunday phew I bet I wont get half of that done. I dont think I am going to like car booting but I agreed to go with my sister never been before but she tells me people want to pay peanuts! Well I am no monkey coupled with the norethisterone there could be trouble ahead keep an eye on youtube I can see the tagline now...........psychotic women decks car booter for quibbling over 50p! xxxx


----------



## Mshirley

That sounds good, il have to give it a try ye I was there lunch time I had a black maxi skirt on I looked terrible haha! It was so busy! Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Val74

Hope you got your cuddles and chocolate Mshirley.   And hope you're ok too Angela, hadn't realised you were having the scratch too, it sounds horrible to me! 

Full on AF here LMHopeful so glass of wine for me earlier; have just woken up, think it was my Godchildren's mini eggs calling me from the kitchen!  Booked AMH test in. What day do you think counts as day1 fnr me? Today? Got thyroid bloods booked with GP too and wondering if I can get them to do FSH too. Then some serious talks about what next, terrified it's never going to happen for me and what that may mean for mine and DH's future. So hard to stay positive sometimes. Love to you all.xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Val   I'm hoping you can get some useful answers from Amanda... maybe mild IVF is the way to go.  Enjoy the mini eggs and look after each other xx

LMH/Fay - scratch was horrible as usual. Jodie was lovely as usual   I think I took the right amount of pain killers because immediately after it didn't hurt much but a couple of hours later it was quite crampy! Hot water bottle for me last night... I hate norethisterone!! It makes me irrational and emotional and gives me the worst AF!!  It's all a bit real now after having the scratch... EC pencilled for April 20th, same as LMH

Mshirley - it was super busy yesterday - I've never seen the clinic so full!  

Have a good Saturday everyone - even with this dreadful weather! I'm off to get my roots done 

Angela
xx


----------



## Cl3o

Hi ladies
Haven't been on here in over a week. Just tortured my OH with all my worries instead.

Caught up with everything now and seems that lots has been going on. I will try to remember everything now....!

Mshirley - when is your next scan? I agree with the others re your beta results. Hopefully u will see more development in your next scan

Val - sorry about your AF ruining everything for you. Well done for treating yourself to a wine. It's natural to feel disheartened and worrying about the future but I'm sure Amanda will put your mind at rest and find a suitable next step for you

LMH/Angelica - you ladies are so brave having the scratch. I have heard it's so sore. Well done!!! My pain threshold is rubbish and I was in bits for days after EC! LMH I laughed about u doing a boot sale and abusing the customers who made silly offers for your goods!!! I have been there. It does happen so prepare yourself. I was selling some of my nan's BNWT jumpers and cardigans which were £39.99 each for £3.00 each and some Asian lady tried paying me with 20p in 2p pieces. I almost knocked her out!!! Good luck x ps exciting that u both have EC same day!

Fay - how are you getting on? What's next on the agenda for u after norithisterone? Hope u are doing ok.

AFM - no news! No symptoms, apart from tiredness. Waiting very impatiently for my first scan on Mon. I so hope it's good news but am bracing myself in case. Taking cyclogest is not pleasant. I'm taking cyclogest and progynova twice a day and I can't wait to finish on them. Yuk!


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Cl30 lovely to hear from you all very exciting for you at the moment I am sure everything will be fine for your scan you'll get to see your little miracle! how many weeks exactly are you now? ah boot sale craziness god I would have throttled someone if they did that to me the bloody cheek of it. I know EC together will be a laugh we'll be up to the eye bawls with drugs chomping on the tea and toast I wont want to leave it'll be like a little tea party!xxx

I am so sorry Val the evil AF has arrived then. I would definitely talk to Amanda about using gestone the next time as well as the cyclogest its not the cheapest but my friend was successful on her 3rd go and the only difference was she used the gestone. She swears it was the reason it worked for her as her embie was not the best in fact scrappy they called it but she's a bouncy 16 month old now. Mild ivf does seem to work for us older girls its something I am going to consider in the future I have done a bit of reading on it now and it it looks favourable. I would also ask about your lining maybe ask about a scratch and some evorel to help with the lining get it  nice and plump for implantation. Make a list of things to ask about and take it with you it helps cos I would get in there get upset and forget everything. Again I am so sorry perhaps we can all have a meet up if its not a huge pain logistically try and cheer you up? I know how you feel about the future theres a lot riding on it I feel the same I am in a relationship with 3 stepkids if I cant have a child its going to be torture for the rest of my life I try not to think about it for now concentrate  on dealing with things one step at a time xxx

Angela- glad its not just me having issues with the norethisterone then I feel calm today but it wont take much to set me off so I am hiding in my office doing my marking. Hows the cramps today? I may make us some cupcakes for after our EC the toast tastes lush so cupcakes will be bliss! I hear theres going to be another support meeting? I am def coming to that. I still have house envy too after you showing me your pad already plotting that my other half builds us a new home thats bigger in case we have twins or heaven forbid triplets!xxx

Mshirley- I was thinking you have to travel dont you to get to crgw well I dont live to far from there if you ever need to stop over or a place to hang around til appointments you are more than welcome here xxx

Fay-So baseline next step for you then? presumably that will be next week sometime? oh the joys of the dildo cam!! have you seen it yet? I was mortified when I first saw it I thought where is that going to go? it was fine tho just me overdramatizing as usual I am hoping it will be your time too hun I think you will be fine cos you have carried before so your body knows what to with an embryo xxx

Love to you all back tot he marking for me hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Fay2410

LMH - Norethisterone was starting to get to me, felt tired and grumpy yesterday so glad I've finished taking them. No my baseline won't be until end of April / May...I did ask Amanda if I could do a shorter protocol and start sooner but she said no. Next step for me is Suprecur on day 21 of cycle, getting me down a little as it seems like all the other egg sharers are taking over me and it feels like I'm never going to get there xx 

Angelica - bet your excited to start next month!! Hope this is your time xx

Cl30 - good luck for the scan Monday! Have you had any beta hgc blood done? Xx

Mshirley - how are you feeling today? Xx

Val - hope your ok, enjoy the mini eggs! Xx

AFM - feeling down in the dumps, I don't feel like I'm getting anywhere and I don't start down regging until end of April seems so far away...feeling very sorry for myself, think I will pig out and cuddle up on the sofa today. Just hope AF doesn't delay things again xx


----------



## bethannora

Val- I am so sorry. Treat yourself this weekend.

LMH / Angelica- well done both on your scratches, they don't sound pleasant. Lovèly you have ec on the same day. Cupcakes sound like a great idea!

MShirley- are you feeling better today? 

Fay- hope af comes this weekend for you. My fingers are crossed!

Cl30- good luck for your scan 

Afm- still on bcp & patiently waiting to start injecting in less than 2 weeks. Have treated myself to a spa day tomorrow as feeling stressed about it all. Think dp and me need time for us away from constant talk of ivf.

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you all, my next scan with the nhs is the 9th but I booked the crgw when j found out for a scan on the 2nd which is Thursday I may go along to that, il need to get more progesterone as I only got the one box yesterday which is a weeks worth so I need more  oh bless thanks for the offer to Pop over  I always end up going to tesco and wasting money haha! 

Hope everyone is ok, ps sorry I don't reply go each person on my phone I struggle to see the names and then put them on the reply lol  

Still feeling very nervous! I posted it on my ******** page for all my family to see because I just feel like its not something to hide but celebrate even if it is short lived xx


----------



## Val74

Hi everyone.  Angela you were right, it is a miserable Saturday!  Hope your hairdresser pampered you! 

Know what you mean MShirley with the phone scrolling, I'm not on the phone for once but still rushing to post as have an impatient mother waiting for me to turn up at hers so she can make sure I'm ok.  Me and DH had a bit of a humdinger earlier.  I'm obviously very emotional and angry, and am fiery at the best of times, so not the best mix.  DH thought today, day after AF, would be a good day to bang on at me about donor eggs again so I've ended up shouting at him big time.  I apologised almost immediately but it will take him most of the day to sulk now.  Drives me insane.  I'm looking into donor eggs myself and doing as much research around it as I can but he just doesn't get what a blow having to do that is when you've banked on your own working and clearly has no idea of how bad his timing around discussing it is.  So it will either be a grovel day for me or put up with him sulking for who knows how long. Just wish he would 'get' it sometimes.

 to everyone, sorry no personals. Val xx


----------



## Val74

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok? Tried to get follow up appointment after BFN, THREE weeks!  I can't wait that long, will go insane, that'll mean I won't be cycling to May, be nearly 41 then!  Hope to God I can get something sooner.xx


----------



## Mshirley

Oh wow cal that's craZy! I called today to try and get an earlier scan but nothing she said to call everyday and there may be a cancelation x


----------



## Val74

It's not good is it?!  Told me the same. I was hoping to go straight into my next cycle as I didn't have to go through EC, this rate I'd be lucky to catch next AF let alone this one. I'm so bloody fed up and time is _not_ on my side.  xx


----------



## Mshirley

When mine was canceled They said I had to wait a cycle first  x


----------



## Fay2410

Val - sorry to hear you have to wait 3 weeks for an appointment  

Mshirley - when is your next scan? Is it Thursday?

Cl30 - how did the scan go?

Hello to everyone else!! 

AFM - AF finally turned up this morning!!   EC booked for 18th May!! 

Fay xx


----------



## Mshirley

That's exciting fay  yes Thursday at 11.30 it can't come quicker! Dreading it though! Feel so nervous for it, praying that there is a baby there now x


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - I will keep everything crossed for you!!!   Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Val- sorry you have to wait 3 weeks. Maybe ask if you can be put on a cancellation list? Not sure if they have one, but might be worth asking. Really hope you're ok.

Mshirley- everything will be crossed for you this Thursday. Big hugs.

Fay- awesome news! So excited to cycle with you 

Hope everyone else is ok too?

I'm on the 9 day countdown to starting my suprecur injections on April 9th. So excited! I'm told time flies by once you get going. I have my ivf relaxation cd sat ready to go!

Bethan xxx


----------



## Cl3o

Hiya!

Ah Val I feel so sorry for u. The last thing u need right now is another bloody long wait. Hope u are ok

Mshirley - Gutted u couldn't get an earlier scan but Thurs will be here before u know it. Can't wait to hear how yours went x

Fay - Yay for AF!! The countdown to EC begins! So pleased for u. Something to focus on x

AFM - Scan went well. I tiny foetus with a strong heartbeat! I felt silly at first as I was disheartened that there were not 2 different sacks with 2 foetus. Think it's because I had prepared myself so much for the possibility of twins. Anyway, I am by no way ungrateful, far from it. Suppose I felt a bit sad for the embryo that didn't make it. Silly I know. Anyway, I am very blessed and booked in for a 2nd scan 13th April.

Can't wait for the rest of you to join me. In the meantime I will be spurring u all on as u all prepare for your ECs x


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 
I haven't posted on this thread in a while, I had a bit of a wobble about whether I should be posting match dates etc after reading on another forum that there are rules about sharers and recipients posting dates on clinic specific boards, just incase identity is compromised. I didn't want to say anything I shouldn't, so I figured it best to say nothing at all! I have been reassured it's ok though so I thought I'd pop on to share that I have my treatment planning tomorrow! I'm so excited! 

Can anyone tell me what to expect? Will I have the injection lesson tomorrow or is that done at a later date? I actually can't believe we're at this point already xx


----------



## bethannora

Congrats on your match wales81- great news! Yep you will have your injection training tomorrow, will be given all your dates, and also your drugs/needles etc. it's very exciting! You might also need a few repeat bloods & urine test if yours were done over 3 months ago. Not as many as last time though- they only took 2 vials from me. Do you know if you will be going on the pill before injecting? Xx


----------



## Mshirley

Cl30, how far were you for the scan ? I'm literally petrified! Il be 6+6 

Val I changed my scan so there was a cancelation maybe just ring daily? Not sure if it needs to be with Amanda though? 

I wondered did anyone not get given all the drugs on day 1? I was only given one box at a time! Maybe they knew I would be a tough cookie! I never had a
Big pile of Meds just one pack lol x


----------



## Wales81

Bethan, I know absolutely nothing at this point! I was matched and accepted within 2 days of my bloods coming back, then asked to come straight in for treatment planning so I have no idea wether I'll be going on the pill or not. I have my appointment this morning so I'll update when I'm out of there xx


----------



## bethannora

Wow- that has to be a record matching time! Good luck for your appt today  we could be cycling together!

Mshirley- I only had 2 bottles if suprecur. When I go in for my baseline scan, I pick up my menopur etc. 

Xxxx


----------



## Cl3o

Mshirley - I was exactly 7wks for my scan on Mon. I will be exactly 9 wks for my second scan. Good luck for your scan. I see u changed your scan from Thurs, is it today? If so good luck. Get your phone out to film the heartbeat on the screen!

Re the meds. I was given all of mine in one big freezer box which was delivered to my house from Stork. The only additional meds I needed was more Menapur so we bought extra at CRGW on one of my follicle scan appts. Since ET I have had to also buy extra Cyclogest and Progynova from CRGW but it sounds like I will be stopping all meds at my 9 wk scan


----------



## Mshirley

Oh Awsome  I had one bottle of menopur then I was given one more and 5 boxes of cetrotide, I only used one box of cetrotide so I need to take them back, no I didn't change the day  just the time its 11.30 tomorrow instead of 1 xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - How did your treatment planning go?  Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!  xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi everyone,

Treatment planning went well but I run up against a problem. As everything's gone so quick I've yet to have my Rubella done (My bloods came back with low immunity). My nurse at the GP's has been on the sick for a week too which hasn't helped. I'm due to start suprecur on the 13th April and have egg collection on the 18th May but I had a phonecall from CRGW this afternoon to say that it may delay treatment for a month. I've got to get it done ASAP then call them to see what they can do. I'm absolutely gutted and feel awful for the poor recipient who would have also probably been excited to start straight away.

It's a minor problem in the grand scheme of things but I can't shift this guilty feeling that I should have had it done sooner  

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - I have pm you! Hope you do keep your dates as we'll have EC on the same day!!! When our clinic did out screening bloods, wasn't Rubella test done at that point? Can't CRGW get them done for you to speed things up? Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I've never seen fhe board so busy! 

Looks like lots of us have cycle buddies


----------



## Wales81

Yes it was carried out then, but my bloods only came back 2 weeks ago. I stupidly thought I had a bit of time, but then got matched within a few days. I rang my clinic straight away but they haven't been able to fit me in because staff are off sick. I've asked CRGW if they can do it but they don't carry the vaccination, so I'm at the mercy of my far from efficient GP's  

From what I've read I have to wait a month after the vaccination before I become pregnant. EC is not scheduled for 7 weeks soo I may be ok if I  can get vaccinated this week?? Wishful thinking lol


----------



## bethannora

Wales- really hope you get to keep your dates as mine are similar too- my ec is scheduled for May 11th. Fingers crossed your GP surgery pull their finger out & get you in for the vaccination ASAP 

Mshirley- good luck for your scan tomorrow morning. I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Val74

Am sorry to hear about your rubella wales and hope it can be sorted in time for you. Mshirley, yes, they said it has to be with amanda, have got one a week earlier but two weeks is still too far off fnr me!  Angelica, been looking at another thread of yours, low AMH/high FSH and read there that your antral follicle count is more important, don't even know what mine is, would CRGW be able to tell me? Have had AMH retested, be interesting to see what it comes back as. What _is_ low with CRGW? Such conflicting info about levets.

I queried tandem cycle with my sis as potential donor. Was told the reason they don't do it is cos our linings are not as healthy when we've stimmed. Confusedme a bit as surelythat's the exact same case when we do a standard treatment! Don't knnw whether I'm missing something?!

Good luck for scan mshirley and  to everyone. Val xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi val 

I've never had any tests for AFC. I assume CRGW week do then if you want it. Best to ask Amanda at your follow up.  I think that AMH signifies egg reserve and AFC will tell you how many follicles you are likely to get.  Some clinics put a lot of emphasis on it,  some don't  - I guess they have their reasons! 

AMH levels are quite standard I think and don't vary by clinic. 

I had a quick Google and found this :

Optimal fertility: 28.6-48.5 (pmol/l)

Satisfactory fertility: 15.7-28.6 (pmol/l)

Low fertility: 2.2-15.7 (pmol/l)

Very low fertility: 0.0-2.2 (pmol/l)

There are charts which show normal ranges by age too. There is some suggestion that AMH isn't the most reliable measure

Get a load of questions ready for your review with Amanda - glad you could bring  it forward a week 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - Good luck today!!!     all is ok 

Bethan - Not long for you now    - Im on sleep count down to start, 18 sleeps for me    

Wales - Hope you can get it sorted this week!!! xx


----------



## Mshirley

I had my scan and we saw a beautiful baby and a heartbeat totally amazing! X


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all wellxxx

Sorry havent posted for a while I am swamped with marking and its monthend at work so busy there too!

Thats bad new Wales81 you must be gutted. I had to get my rubella up to date too ready for cycling and yes its it a month they recommend before trying. SO what are you lloking at now? postponing a month?xx


Amazing new Mshirley again am so made up for you must have been very emotional xxx

You must be excited to get going bethanora eeek pin cushion ahoy!xxx


Val74 thats lovely news that your sister could be a potential donor my sister offered too but I am going to give  it a whirl this time see how it goes. I had a scratch for my lining and evorel patches might be worth asking about them?xxx

Fay- nice you have a cycle buddy too so mid may for you then, you must be excited xxx

I stopped my norethisterone today so hopefully AF will arrive in due course then I can book my baseline in. TBH me and other half are not getting on so good lately dunno what it is , its tough having stepkids especially when I do lots for them but when I try and offer my opinion I am accused of having a go.  His daughter is horrid and has given me lots of crap over the years and his ex wife not much better. Its all so stressful and I dont know if I can continue in this relationship let alone bring a baby into it. Sorry guys but am really questioning whether I should be paying out all this money and putting myself through this especially with things the way they are.

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

MShirely - I just filled up when I saw your post, I am over the moon for you!!!! Congratulations!!! I had a good feeling about you   xx

LMH - So sorry to hear you and OH are not seeing eye to eye, bringing up step kids is tough as my DH has brought my DS up for the past 6 years and up until 2 years ago we almost parted due to it being so hard.  Somehow we made it through and DS & DH are inseparable now and although they are not genetically related they are so alike and love each other dearly.  My DS is from a previous relationship and his new wife doesn't bother with DS at all, nor does his father for that matter so your DH and the Ex-Wife should be grateful that you have taken an interest and you are trying your best! Don't make any harsh decisions, especially while you are going through such an emotional journey.  Maybe make some alone time for you and DH over the Easter holidays   xx

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

LMH - I forgot to say.... I took the last of my Norethisterone on Friday evening, then AF arrived on Tuesday. Not sure if you've had them before but I had incredible cramping all day Tuesday and it go so bad it woke me up at 4am Wednesday morning so be prepared xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Norethisterone is evil! I get the worst AF after it.  I've  taken the last of mine today so can't wait for that joy! 

MShirley   what lovely news xx

LMH  - remember norethisterone is evil....  I'll send you a message (easier than typing in a little box on my phone!) xx


----------



## bethannora

MShirley- Best news ever 

Cl30- hope you're doing OK? You and MShirley must have very similar due dates?

Wales- Hope you managed to get your vaccination booked in? It's such a horrible feeling when things like this are taken out of your hands- there's nothing worse than relying on others for something so important. Hope you get it sorted & you can keep your dates.

Fay- hope you're still loving your countdown apps....not too many sleeps to go now!

Val- hope you have a long list of questions to take to your appointment with Amanda & you're doing OK. 

Angelica / LMH- hope your afs come soon and they aren't as painful as you both anticipate. 

LMH- I have often heard that couples struggle during treatment. I know you have far more experience than I do, so don't want to sound condescending. I also know from other family members how difficult raising step children can be, and the stress of having multiple adults trying to parent one child. I am sure you are doing a much better job than you give yourself credit for though. His daughter will eventually grow into a woman though, and then she will no doubt appreciate all you did. Thinking of you xxx

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Happy Easter to all xxx

Myself and OH have had a good chat about things and for the time being things are ok. Thank you Fay for your lovely words it's hard sometimes and I struggle it's not the kids fault a lot of it is to do with their mother and how hard she makes our lives honestly the women is evil between drinking driving and nearly killing herself, the sleeping around, the fact she makes no effort to do anything very much for them honest the list is endless. What I find is hard is cos I would love to be a mum and I would try so hard to be a good mum seeing her throw away all the wonderful things that come with being a parent makes me angry. But I have to try not to let it get me down so much it's not doing me any good.

On another note AF has arrived so I am going to try and ring the clinic today. I'll catch up with my personals later but thank you all for your support I don't know what I would do without you guys you keep me sane x x x


----------



## Fay2410

Happy Easter beautiful ladies!! 

LMH - glad to hear you and DP are ok, some people don't know how lucky they are to be blessed with children. 

Will catch up with everyone else later, so tired this morning. DH and I took DS to porthcawl yesterday which was supossed to be a day trip but we ended up staying there in the only hotel that had a family room available and resulted in us swapping rooms at 2am because the of the volume of the music downstairs in the bar!!   Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - did you manage to sort your rubella vaccination out? Xx


----------



## Val74

Mshirley what wonderful news, brought a happy tear to my eye too!  xx

Angelica thank you so much for your message have just seen it and will msg you back asap. Hope AF arrives on time and isn't too harsh for you.xx

Bethan any question tips for Amanda? Have already bombarded angelica about it, am clueless at times. Hope everything's going as planned for you now.xx

Fay   to you. Porthcawl?! Hard work at the best of times but half term/bank holiday?! Credit to you!  xxõ

Wales hope your vaccination is sorted and you and Bethan are on track to get started soon. Know that any delay fees monumental.xx

LMHopeful I have felt so, so similar to you on so many occasions, am glad things are a bit better for you. I'm a step parent too; it can be so hard. Another thing that can make you feel powerless. Parenting is hard, step parenting is harder, step parenting and coping with fertity stuff takes it off the scale.   to you, be kind to yourself and feel free to msg me if you ever need to chat/vent about it all.xx

Apologies to anyone I missed, am on my stupid phone again so can't see properly.

Am waiting (im)patiently for results of AMH, FSH and TSH. Have finally finished my strangest AF ever. Bled really heavily on day 3, then normal, then stopped....only to have spotting two days later then a further two days of light AF, two more spotting days and now, finally, have finished. Worries me how these drugs impact but the alternative us giving up and can't do that.

Thanks for your suport. Love to all and enjoy last day of bank hol. Val xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi All x

Well back to the grind for me hope you all enjoyed your Easter weekends? Whats everyone been doing?


Hey Val- I hear you I am having a weird AF at the mo hope it’s the combo of the norethisterone and the scratch cos I said to my OH that if I lose anymore I will be anaemic! I am surprised how many of us are step parents I find this whole process difficult enough without having a constant reminder of what I am missing out on. Not the kids fault and I never show it but it does hurt everyday. Thank you for your lovely offer and don’t forget the offer stands if you need to come hide at mine whilst waiting for appointments or staying over waiting for EC or ET I mean it I would love to help honestly. I feel the same about the drugs went for my baseline yesterday and was thinking what if they find something abnormal cos of my previous cycles, clomid and all the procedures I have had done to my poor womb. I would ask Amanda about taking DHEA for egg quality see what she thinks its controversial but it may be worth a try if she agrees. Defintely ask about scratch and evorel for your lining. And not sure if you have tried but clexane and injectable progesterone as well as cyclogest xxx

Fay- how are you my dear, Porthcawl was nuts I nipped down for Beales fish and chips and an ice cream yesterday at 7 ish and it was still packed! You are brave! I hear they had the police over in Barry cos it was so busy on Friday with the new fair opening. Fair play bank holidays are madness!13 sleeps for you too eeek you must be excited xxx


Mshirley- So wonderful to see your little miracle I guess it doesn’t seem real til you see it on screen. Fab just bloody fab hun xxx

Wales- How are you? Pester your GP for the rubella jab I remember my GP saying that he would first of all test me for immunity as whether you have had the jab or not you could have a level of immunity regardless. If you do then there is no need to have it that’s what happened with me I had immunity despite having the jab so I didn’t have to wait a pesky month to continue trying to get pregnant. Hopefully you will be lucky too like that xxx

Hey Bethannora- Thank you for your kind words its nice to see how things are form a step child point of view. I don’t do any parenting with them tbh I do the fun stuff but OH and I talk about things that need to be addressed and he decides whether or not its something he wants to talk about with them. I think its only fair as I have no right to parent them they are not my children. It works fine for us most of the time and its easier for the children to only have a mam and a dad who try and guide them through life it gets confusing for them otherwise. I do however plan them trips, buy their clothes, organise all their parties, clean and tidy their rooms, wash and iron their clothes and feed them, taxi them about etc which I enjoy doing but I think the actual guidance should come from their parents. I enjoy being able to do things for them its very rewarding to be a part of their lives xxx

So I did my baseline everything was fine I hadn’t grown an extra uterus or ten tubes! Actually that’s no bad thing might increase my chances! Started my suprecur yesterday and my bravelle (375 units) tonight. I have a next next Monday to see how things are progressing. Not expecting so many eggs this time as I am 2 years older but hoping for better fertilisation this time xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning lovely ladies!!

LMH - Portchawl was lovely, not usually a fan but was a lot of fun, however spent a small fortune and glad to be back to work and normality.  Oh how exciting you have started your injections, so with your protocol, your DR and stimming at the same time? When will you have your next scan to check progress??   all your dreams come true this cycle!! (PS - Love Beales chippy!!!) xx
  

Val - The clinic have AMH results back every Monday and Wednesday if this helps?? Hope they come back soon for you, maybe give them a call today  xx

Bethan - Bet you are excited to start DR this week!!! I wish I was starting now, 13 sleeps for me!! Hee haa!!! xx

MShirley - How are you feeling? Are you a little more relaxed now you have seen your little jelly beans HB? When is the next scan? xx

Angelica - Have you started your suprecur? Aren't you and LMH cycling on similar dates? xx

Wales 81 - Hope your ok and have managed to sort your rubella vaccination xx


----------



## bethannora

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a lovely Easter?

LMH- glad things are sorted. Exciting that you have started your injections. Hope everything goes smoothly.

Fay- glad you had a lovely time in Porthcawl. Hope these next 13 days fly by for you! Just keep refreshing your countdown app on your phone!!

MShirley & Cl30- hope you're both well? Has morning sickness kicked in yet?

Val- good luck with your list of questions to Amanda. She is such a kind & patient person, I love that she never makes you feel silly or that you're wasting her time. I hope you get all your answers & can start again soon.

Wales81- any luck with your GP & the jab? 

Sorry if I have missed out anyone.

AFM- excited to start my suprecur this Thursday. Only 2 more sleeps! I can't wait to stop the bcp as I am really bloated on them. Although I am sure it will be replaced with another (un)pleasant side effect from the suprecur. Any tips form you ladies on what I should / shouldn't be doing during down reg? 

B x


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Bethannora- pleased to report that I find suprecur the least awful bit of the drug regime I dont have many problems with it. To be honest the norethisterone has been the most unpleasent thing I have experienced am so glad to have finished that.  I try to eat lots of protein and drink lots of water during my cycle, get the right amount of sleep and lay off going out running in case of ovarian torsion. Hopefully you wont have any side effects. I think purrecur hurts the least too cos of the small thin insulin needles the stims have bigger thicker needles which is off putting. xxx

Fay- we should all meet up and have a Beales by the sea I reckon! my protocol is short cos of my crappy AMH so two weeks of meds down-regging and stimming at the same time. I dont know if it makes the whole thing worse trying to confuse your body in that way but I think I prefer injecting for a shorter time even if I do turn into a mental person. I have my next scan on Monday hopefully will see some growth cos I am once a whacking big dose again. I have my meds in the 75unit ampoules so its fiddly drawing up from one and outing it into the next then drawing up again and so forth with 5 ampoules in order to get the dose. Thank you for your lovely wishes I wish the same for you and all the lovely girls on this board xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you girls it means a lot, still not relaxed though  I have another scan Thursday morning so fingers crossed, ive been feeling terrible , feel so rough but will be worth it hopefully  im so nervous for my next scan, I don't think il have another then till 12 weeks, going by my lmp il be 8 on Sunday but as baby was a bit behind il be 7 today so 8 next Tuesday so im not sure when that will be , I hope everyone else is ok  and good to see a few of you starting stims etc xx


----------



## Mshirley

Oh lmh that reminded me when I had to draw up and mix Meds and I couldnt get the cap off the mixing needle so was pulling hard and ended up stabbing it through my nail! Never felt pain like it! Glad that's over haha x


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 

Just a quick reply as I'm on my phone. I managed to sort my rubella last Thursday after nearly crying to the receptionist at my docs. Spoke to the clinic today and they're happy to let me start stimms as planned on the 13th! I'm worried as I've read you have it have the jab in 2 stages a month apart but the clinic haven't mentioned this. 

Hope you're all ok, I'll log on and catch up to do personals later xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow it's busy here!

Wales - glad you've got your rubella sorted - not long til you get started now 

Mshirley - hope you're feeling rough for the right reasons - let us know how you get on xx

Val - after failed cycles I've had all sorts of strange AF. The drugs really do play havoc! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon xx

Bethannora - glad you're getting started  

Fay - an impromptu night in Porthcawl sounds great! We had a weekend in Devon in or caravan and I would have happily stayed there instead of going back to work today 

LMH - cycle buddy (with a head start!) glad you're having fun with the chemistry experiment - fingers crossed for good response on Monday xx

AFM - norethisterone induced  AF arrived with a vengeance yesterday (yuck!) so I'm in for my baseline scan tomorrow.  Assuming I'll start stims tomorrow but as I'm doing an antagonist cycle I won't suppress for a while. I assume I'll be back in on Monday...

Hope I haven't missed anyone  

Angela
xx


----------



## Mshirley

That's exciting angelica I done my stims from cd 2 onwards, talking about porthcawl we went for a few hours Monday it was so busy! Sophia was happy though she won a Snow White doll from a machine lol! Love devon cliffs too xx


----------



## Val74

Gosh, it is busy here isn't it! Thanks for all your tips, missed call from clinic today, AMH is back so will ring for it tomorrow. Had FSH and TSH (Thyroid) back today, TSH really high, had only been 5.6 to start with but is up to 7.4 now after being 0.06 a few weeks back after medication was upped. FSH was in the 30s but was day 4/5 of my cycle-anyone know if that makes a difference? Bloody hope so! 

LMH that sure sounds like parenting to me!  Know what you mean about the reminder of what we want, especially hard during cycles/losses I find, have had a rare break this week and it's been nice to be honest as is very rare that we get time for us at weekends/holidays. We've stuffed ourselves silly!  

Hope you've all enjoyed the weekend. Beales, mmm hungry again now!  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - So glad you managed to sort your vaccination out and keep your dates!! Your EC is booked for the exact same day as mine!! Yay!!!  You said you are stimming on the 13th, do you mean DR?  .  What date is you baseline booked for? xx

Val - Have you had your AMH results back? xx

Angelica - I had awful AF cramps and pains after Norethisterone, glad that is over with.  Also love Devon, plan to visit there some time soon xx

Bethan - 3 more sleeps for you!!!! eek!!! xx

Mshirley - That's LMH, you and me that went to Portcawl - we could have had a FF meeting lol!! DS won a baby Oleg cuddly toy xx

LMH - How are you?  Hoe are the injections going? xx


----------



## Mshirley

Porthcawl is only like a ten min drive from us  we didn't stay long though I hate when it's so busy I worry il loose sophia or something! I now have a bladder infection on top of everything  been suffering with bad fatigue and now a bladder infection that wakes me so when I do eventually drop off to sleep I wake again to pee! Ahhh 
I have my scan tomorrow so that's something to look forward to x


----------



## bethannora

Mshirley- poor you! Exciting re your scan though. Let us know how it goes.

Wales- so glad you got it sorted & you get to keep your dates. Exciting times ahead!

Val- how are your amh results? Really hope they're at a good level.

Angelica- good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow. Hope they start you in your stims.

LMH- hope injections are going well for you & you don't have any nasty side effects. I am so glad to hear you say suprecur isn't too bad. I will have litres of water at the ready in case of headaches.

Fay- not long to go!

AFM- they got a few of my dates wrong, so I now start down regging on Saturday. So only a 2 day delay. Luckily all my other dates stay the same, so baseline scan on the 28th & hopefully start stimming then.

Can you take paracetamol when down regging? Worried re the headaches.

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine

B xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Quick update as I'm in work... 

Had baseline scan and everything looks good - even saw a bunch of follies ready to get going! Start stimms tomorrow then add antagonist on Monday. Waiting for them to confirm bravelle /menopur mixture 

xx


----------



## Val74

Mshirley, hope you're feeling better soon, that doesn't sound nice.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Angelica, congrats on a good baseline, fingers crossed for a good cycle for you.

Bethan, glad there's not too much of a delay for you.  You, Fay and Wales are almost good to go then.

LMHopeful are you injecting now?  Hope it goes smoothly for you.

I got my AMH results back.  Not good at all, 0.5, plummeted in a year and half.  Think that's game over for me now.  Am devastated.   xx


----------



## Fay2410

Val - I am so sorry, did the clinic say anything else?  Xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi All xxx

Glad today went well Angela (cycle buddy) they didnt say anything about follicles to me hope mine are there too? Yvonne just said no cysts and lining looked think which is normal. I'll have to ask the next scan.

Val- amh is low but your not out of the game yet. AMH is still a controversial measure sometimes it can be predictive of likely response to stimulation but other times it can be wrong. I have a low amh it was 6.0 but that was 2 years ago its probably far lower now but I produced within normal range of eggs back even when they weren't expecting many at all. You need to talk to Amanda about where to go from here you still have options perhaps trying IVF lite which is lower levels of stims aiming for less eggs but concentrating on quality instead. You could try DHEA to improve egg quality and also Co enzyme q10 has been shown to improve FSH. I think you said your FSH was in the 30's? measured on day 4-5 I think it should be measured on day 3 if I am correct. Its a measure of hard your body will need to step on the gas so to speak to make ovulation happen so higher figures just mean your body has to work harder. Your FSH will increase as you get towards menopause but I am not sure what is considered a normal figure plus I havent had mine measured in a few years so I couldnt even guess what mine is. MAke an appointment to discuss your results and talk through your options hun xxx

Hi Fay still playing the waiting game hun. How are you feeling? impatient I am guessing. Injections are fine fiddly with all the drawing up and mixing but I am on a big dose you probably wont be plus you may get the dial type pens depending on what stims your having xxx

Bethan- not long now my dear!! you nervous/excited? I take paracetamol I had a headache most of yesterday but I have been glugging the water today and its seems to be fine now xxx

Thats great news Wales phew better than a lengthy delay! what a relief xxx


----------



## Val74

Hi LMHopeful. Yes FSH should be day three but couldn't get bloods done then. I naively thought my AMH would be lower, perhaps halved, as have recently had ovary removed. I'm in shock that it's  as low as this though I think. Have already requested IVF Lite but Amanda said no as she felt I wouldn't respond. They didn't say anything else Fay, just that they're really sorry and advised a follow up with a consultant to discuss other options but have one booked for Monday already. There have been a few mentions of donor egg prior to today's bombshell so I think there will be a strong push in that direction now. All in all I've had an absolute day of it today! Sorry for me post. Hope you're all ok.xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Val74-We all get those days and especially when we get given news we hadn’t expected. Maybe Amanda has a point about the IVF lite if you need a large dose of the stims to get a small response then lowering them may end up producing no response, I can see the logic now. So talk of donor eggs, how do you feel about that? There are lots of ways to go about it, go abroad cos its easier and cheaper, do an egg share scheme, get the IVI donor eggs from CRGW lots of options but when it actually comes to it it’s a huge decision to make and its very personal some are ok about it some not.I have thought about my egg quality and how I will feel if these 3 cycles are not successful, my sister offered me her eggs but she isn’t a lot younger than me (16months) but she has had 2 natural pregnancies who are now my beautiful nieces. Personally I would feel better about having my sisters eggs than a stranger because I would feel like at least any resulting child would have an element of me even it was smaller. But then I can see the other argument of why having a strangers eggs would be preferable for some people. It’s a really tough one that I think requires a lot of soul searching. I think I would feel sad about not being able to have one of my own  but I don’t know if that sadness would be as bad as not having a child at all. I guess you will know more after your consultation. I am sending a huge hug to you xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - how did the scan go today? Sorry I didn't wish you good luck, had the day from hell! Hope everything was ok xxx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all,

Finally had a chance to get on the laptop and read all your posts! 

Val, I'm so sorry to hear about you AMH levels. I can't offer any words of advice as I'm not half as clued up as the rest of the ladies on here, but we're all here if you need somewhere to vent your frustration. 

Angelica, glad your baseline scan went well. Every successful step is a huge relief I bet.


LMH, glad your baseline went well too. How are you finding the injections? 

Fay, Bethan - Exciting times ahead! How bizarre that we all can't wait to start injecting ourselves! 

AFM - I meant DR in last message not stimms (Too much bank holiday sun  ) Looking forward to starting on Monday now. I have baseline booked for May 3rd, and egg collection week commencing May 18th. We've also decided to do an ICSI split. Yvonne recommended it as DH doesn't have proven fertility. We didn't have to as sperm quality looked good, but thought we'd give it the best possible chance. All feeling very real now, and finding myself filling up for no reason every now and again  

xx


----------



## Mshirley

Oh thank you fay I how your feeling ok now hugs ️xx
My scan was ok baby is measuring where it should be now  no more scans now for 5 weeks! X


----------



## angelica_wales

Fantastic news MShirley  xx


----------



## Wales81

Great news MShirley. Congratulations x


----------



## Val74

Ahh that's great news Mshirley!! Good luck to you all with your injections and upcoming baselines. I'm a bit less despondent today and just waiting for follow up with Amanda now. In answer to your question LMHopeful, I'm torn with donor egg. Was totally open til people started pushing it on me. My sis is 8 years younger than me but doesn't have children and has now been referred to NHS herself so not  sure how that works. Genetically I'd rather her eggs, psychologically I wonder if we'd both struggle.xn


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - I am over the moon for you!! Congratulations!!! Now enjoy it and relax   xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hello ladies! Hope you've all had a lovely weekend! 

LMH & Angelica - how are you both doing? Isn't EC for you both next week?

Wales - bet you can't wait to start Suprecur tomorrow! 

Bethan - how was the first injection last night? Did it hurt? 

Val - good luck for your appointment tomorrow 

Mshirley - hope you are ok and feeling more relaxed after your good news 

Afm - on serious countdown to start!!! 1 week tomorrow!!! Hope this week flies by! Just wanted to know if there is anything I should be doing whilst DR? Obviously I will be eating healthy but just wondered could I do anything else to help or is it only while stimming we add in the extra bits to our diets? Oh and does everyone bleed while DR? Can you start stimms if no bleed? 

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Hi everyone

Fay- my first jab was fine. Phew! I could barely feel it which was good. Only a week to go until you start injecting. bet you can't wait!

LMH & Angelica- good luck for your upcoming ECs. Are you still due to have them on the same day? Hope you have lots of follicles growing, and you don't have any nasty side effects form the drugs.

Wales- good luck for your first suprecur jab tonight. It will all start to feel real now! I'm told once we start injecting then things tend to go quickly- here's hoping! 

Val- hope your appointment goes well today & you get all the answers you need. 

MShirley- hope you're feeling better now & the sickness has subsided?

AFM- will have my third suprecur injection tonight. No real side effects yet- it feels funny in my stomach after injecting for 10 minutes or so. Have also had some headaches, but nothing major. Really going to try to drink more water today. Still so excited to finally be on this journey!

B xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi ladies xxx

Sorry it's been an awful day.

I went this morning to see how my follicles are developing and they think they have found a polyp in my endometrial lining. They said there was nothing on my baseline scan in fact they said everything looked lovely. But now a week in it appears to be there I say appears because they are not hundred percent but they say it certainly looks like one. I have to be scanned again on Wednesday so if it still shows up we have to decide what to do next. Not sure if any of you have had polyps but apparently they can act a bit like the contraceptive coil and prevent implantation. So there seems no point in putting anything back with it there it would have to be removed (even more expense) and everything will have to be frozen (embies wise). 

Sounds fine in Theory and I am aware that there is evidence to suggest that frozen transfers can sometimes be better than fresh (cos lining has recovered from the stimms and only the best embies survive thawing out ). However frozen is not really a good option for us. We have a possible 5-6 follicles(12-15mm)  that will be the right size by Friday one really large one(17mm) which will be too big and three tiny ones (6 8 and 9mm) which won't be big enough. So potentially best case scenario if all follicles have an egg in them we would have 5-6 eggs, but not every follicle will have an egg  we may lose a few there, not all eggs will be mature so we may lose some that way plus we had appallingly bad fertilisation on my last cycle so well you see where I am going we will be left with very few fertilised eggs and then they have to be good enough for freezing which again from my last cycle is not likely.

So fresh transfer is always going to be the best option for us and well thanks to the polyp it won't be an option. So fed up just did my jabs and doesn't feel like any point feels like I am wasting more money if the cycle is going to be abandoned . I expected less follicles I was ready for that but totally not ready for this.

Sorry about the doom and gloom it's been a bad day.

So bethanora your doing really well suprecur is ok easy to inject and not too painful. I am excited it's all happening for you x x x

Fay one week to go for you. Personally I would say just be good to yourself whilst your down rigging and stimming do things you enjoy take tine to pamper yourself. Can't answer about the bleeding cos I am short protocol so I am not sure hun sorry. I did my jabs on Saturday in oak wood park car park not the easiest so my advice would be allow yourself time to get your jabs done don't be rushing yourself x x x
  
How are you feeling wales? X x x

Val what's the news? Did you get some answers? X x x

Big thanks to my cycle buddy Angela for your lovely messages x x x

mshirley how are you feeling? Sickness still there? X x x


----------



## Mshirley

Sorry to hear that lmh must be such a hard choice if it we're me I would cancel and start again but I know it's not easy to cancel a cycle  I hope your next scan shows all is ok! My sickness is ok thank you just recovering from a bladder infection now, I booked another scan for two weeks time as I can't seem to relax/not be worried xx


----------



## Val74

So exciting that you've finally start a bethan and that the rest of you are on countdown. Seems like only yesterday we were all saying it would be here before you know it and now it really nearly is!  Fingers crossed that all your cycles go smoothly.   Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better Mshirley 

LMHopeful I don't know what to say, am so gutted for you.     It's so cruel when something unexpected happens. Fingers crossed your scan will be a better experience for you next week. Excuse my ignorance but are polyps similar to fibroids? Meaning can they disperse naturally? Hope it's better news for you soon I really do. 

We had our appointment with Amanda today but not a lot to update. Said they could've just caught my AMH on a good day previously and it could  have declined sharply since or I may have been unfortunate enough to have most of my eggs in the ovary that was removed, no way of knowing really. So am in same predicament as I was, to DE or not to DE. If I were to try OE egg again Amanda said we'll try Gonal F as I've tried Menopur and Bravelle, awaiting info on current available donors before we decide. My head says donor, my heart says own.
Anyway, to sleep with me! Hope you're all ok, extra special cwtches for LMH   xx


----------



## angelica_wales

*LMH * - I hope you get better news tomorrow... There's always hurdles for us to jump, this is an unexpected one though... try not to write it off and assume the worst yet. Let's get to EC first and worry later  We'll get through this and even if you have only one strong embie at the end of it, that's all it takes! Try to stay positive - you know where I am if you need me xx

*Val *- I know what you mean about the DE/OE dilemma. There are a lot of people on here getting success with DE which makes it a more obvious choice but it's a big step to give up on your own eggs. It's something we've been discussing but need to concentrate on this cycle first 

I used Gonal F initially last time and had a low response (only 3 follicles) until we added in some menopur then had a bumper crop of 9 eggs. The maximum previously with pure Menopur was 7. I'm on bravelle/menopur this time (225 bravelle/150 menopur) I guess I'll find out tomorrow whether this combination is any good for me!

*Bethan* - It's good you've got started properly 

*MShirley * - I don't blame you for going for another scan  Glad the bladder infection has gone...

*Fay *- I've never done LP so don't know what's recommended during down reg but healthy eating has to be the way to go. If you drink maybe a good time to start cutting it out - Good luck xx

*Wales *- How are you getting on?

So many people in a similar state at the moment!

I started stims last Thursday, added the antagonist last night. They're so potchy to mix! Got a scan in the morning to see how we're getting on. A few twinges from my left ovary but that's the one that doesn't really respond. Trying to keep up with the exercise but calming it down and trying to be sensible!

Hope everyone is holding up OK

Angela
xx


----------



## helen_26

Hi Everyone, Hope you don't mind me popping in to say hello. My husband and I had our son in 2012 after our 3rd cycle (1st at CRGW). We have decided to try for another child and have a consultation at CRGW on 27th to discuss a FET. We are really lucky to have 4 frosties.
I'll read back a few pages to get the gist of where you are all at, but wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome Helen - Nice to hear some success stories!  Good luck with your upcoming FET xx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome Helen - Lovely story!! So you could be cycling again soon!! How exciting!! x


----------



## bethannora

Helen- welcome! Exciting times ahead for you.

LMH- so sorry you have hit a hurdle. I really have everything crossed for you that by your next scan, all is OK. This journey is hard enough with expected hurdles, and it only gets harder with unexpected ones. Wish there was something I could do. Don't  give up hope- we're all rooting for you.

Val- good news that you have another treatment option if you opted to use your own eggs again. I know it's no real consolation, but as a same sex couple myself & my partner always knew in creating a family of our own, that one of us would not have a genetic link to our child. For us it is very different, I really do appreciate that. But, we both absolutely know we will be the only 2 parents to our child. Nuture will always override nature. 

Wales- how was your first jab? 

Fay- less than a week for you! eeekkkk!

Angelica- good luck for your scan tomorrow! Hope you have lots of lovely & big follicles.

Nothing to report from me- still on the suprecur & baseline scan 2 weeks today

xxx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi everyone, hope there's room for one more! I am currently on my 7th day of stimms at CRGW, with a scan tomorrow. My OH and I have been trying to conceive with no luck, so decided this is the way for us to have our 1st child. I will have a look at some past posts to catch up with you all. Good luck to everyone with their cycles  Sam x


----------



## bethannora

Hi wingle- welcome! Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope they find lots of follicles for you  how are you finding your injections? X


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome Sam!

there's a few of us having scans tomorrow - sounds like we're all around the same point!

Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## Wingle79

Thanks for the welcome . OH sorts all my injections, I just pinch an inch (or 2!) and take a big breath which works for me. Suprecur used to itch for a bit but since added menopur this stopped. Couple of bruises showing now but it's more the bloating that's uncomfortable, loose clothes are a must! How are you finding DR? X


----------



## bethannora

My DP sorts all my injections too! Agree re the suprecur itch- I get a small rash for 10 mins or so after too. Bet you're very excited for your scan tomorrow. Is EC scheduled for a weeks time? Not long left for you! Thanks for the tips re loose clothing! What dose of menopur are you on? X


----------



## Wingle79

All being well on my scans this week EC early next week. I am on 150 menopur but will be reviewed tomorrow depending on how many follicles I have xx


----------



## bethannora

Well good luck & let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Wales81

Evening all.

Welcome Helen, and Wingle. 

LMH - I'm sorry that you had bad news at your scan. Try not to think the worst, I know that's easier said than done on this roller-coaster. I hope the next scan brings better news for you.

Bethannora - How are the suprecur injections treating you? Do you feel like you've had any side effects? 

Fay - I bet you're on countdown now! I don't plan on doing anything special at this stage. I have completely cut out alcohol but I don't drink that much anyway. I already eat quite well, although I am partial to the odd takeaway. The only thing I'd say I'm struggling with is caffeine. I love coffee and it's hard when colleagues offer a cuppa, I've cracked once or twice! 

Angelica - Hope you are doing ok with your treatment.

Val - It's great that you have options. The battle between your head and heart is sometimes the greatest of all. I tend to go with my head, but we're all different and it's obviously not something you're going to go into lightly. Try and take all the time you need to come to a decision that you're completely comfortable with. 

MShirley - I think I'd be exactly the same as you with regards to worrying. You've come a long way to get here so try not to be so hard on yourself. It's ok to be scared. 

AFM - No news really. Just had my second Suprecur jab. Had a mini meltdown last night trying to do it myself so DH has taken over as chief jabber!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

I have popped in on the thread since our last cycle as we were unsure whether to go again.  We decided late last year that we would not try again, but have decided this year to have one more try for a sibling. 

We had another follow up two weeks ago so we could ask some questions we did not think to ask last time. We are due to go on hols soon, so will phone the clinic for an appointment for when we get back.  

good luck all.


----------



## Val74

Welcome and good luck wingle, helen and talking frog.

Good luck to you Angelica and LMHopeful, and anyone else who is scanning tomorrow.   everything goes to plan for you.

Wales you made me laugh! Good job I could get on with the jabs as my husband would be on the floor if he even had to hold a needle let alone do anything with it! 

Mshirley hope you're hanging in there and not worrying too much.

Thank you bethan for your perspective. I hadn't thought of it like that, it's a really good slant. I just wish I  didn't feel so strongly about it because I know logically I should not even be thinking of using my own eggs now. But still I cling to the idea. One thing that made me laugh was DHasking if donor eggs could be matched to his characteristics, think he's forgotten his DNA will kind of be covered!    Bit more thought, reading and soul searching needed for me I think.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.xx


----------



## jayneej

Val74 I was in your position this time 2 years ago when we decided to push our luck once more to try for a sibling for our daughter. My AMH was 1.0 which Amanda advised was the point where donor eggs are usually the best option but ultimately our choice. We decided to go ahead with one attempt at OE and were to use gonal f and cetrotide. (which scared me as our successful cycle had been with menopur and suprecur). I didn't respond greatly and at our final stim scan we were looking at only 2 follicles. Our choice was abandon or take a chance on EC. We decided to carry on and at EC there was only one follicle (don't know what happened to the other) but there was at least an egg. After a tense and tearful 24 hour wait we got the call to say fertilisation was successful and ET the following day. Our little embie was textbook perfect (never had that on any of the 5 previous cycles) and is currently lying beside me 10 months old and teething very badly! We really lived up to the "it only takes one" saying. 

CRGW really are amazing in my opinion as they gave us success twice where 2 other clinics failed (and focused on me being overweight as our reason for failure) Amanda looked for other reasons and found them and helped us to have 2 beautiful little girls. 

I wish every one of you success in your IVf journeys and your definitely at the right place to help make it happen xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies having scans today good luck!!

Bethan & Wales - 5 more sleeps until I join you on the Suprecur!!! ...Yiphee!!!! 

xx


----------



## angelica_wales

What a lovely story jayne   thanks for sharing and giving us hope xx

Talkingfrog - good to see you. Have a lovely holiday and come back raring to  go xx

Scan showed 6 follicles all around the same size - no huge ones or small ones - back on Friday for another scan


----------



## Val74

Jaynee that's so lovely, brought a tear to my eye.   Just read it to DH as his supportive stint was short lived and he's very much focusing on practicality and money and is pushing for donor egg again

Angela so glad you had a good scan

LMHopeful hope your news was better today.   

Hope everyone's ok.xx


----------



## bethannora

Jaynee- I agree with Val & Angelica- lovely, lovely story 

Angelica- fab news re your 6 follicles! Good luck for your next scan Friday!

LMH- how are things with you? I have everything crossed.

Talkingfrog- welcome! Have a lovely holiday. Bet you are excited to start again. Hope you got all your questions answered.

Val- hope you're feeling better & you're closer to making a decision? Only you know what's right. We are all here to support you.

Wales- glad your OH is jabbing you too! I love it that my OH is involved & jabbing me. Have you had any side effects? Are you doing anything during dr like special diet etc? Would love to hear any tips! When's your baseline scan? Mine is the 28th.

Fay- woop to 5 sleeps. Will be here before you know it!

Wingle- how did your scan go today? Hope it showed lots of follicles!

Helen- bet you're excited for the 27th! Less than 2 weeks to go before your consultation!

MShirley- hope the infection is better? Not long until your next scan either!

Wow, CRGW are certainly busy with us ladies at the moment! Let's hope it's it's a successful few months for us all.

B xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Girls x x x

Jaynee- thank you for sharing your amazing story wow what a miracle I was bawling reading about your journey x x x

Talking frog- where are you off on hold? How exciting your ready to go again! Keep us posted x x x

Angela - 6 all roughly the same size that's great mine were all over the place size wise so I think that's a good result means you will grow them all to a similar size for EC and not have to leave any go. I will pray for tremendous growth for Monday for you get on the pineapple too! Debbie the nurse recommended it to me x x x

Thank you for your message Val I have DM you back x x x

Fay- 5 sleeps isn't it mad we get excited about starting something as unpleasant as sticking needles in ourselves I find it bizarre but I was the same. Suprecur is fine you will have minimal problems with that. What stimms are you having? Do you know yet? X x x

Bethanora & Wales- how is the drown regging going girls? Can't believe you've got your OH's on the jabbing duties! FairPlay I am such a wuss I don't think I could trust anyone else to do it in case they jabbed me too hard I am a fainter and would be sparked out! X x x

Hi Helen get your questions ready for your consultation. However I find the lovely ladies on here are a wealth of info if I forget to ado crgw something x x x

Wingle- how are your follicles looking? X x x

I have never seen the clinic so busy as today people queuing up to get booked in it was bonkers! My first cycle I had the same nurse throughout and Amanda met with me for all my questions I haven't seen her once this cycle she's one busy lady! So my scan today didn't really answer the polyp question, Debbie scanned me this time so with Jodie and Amanda also seeing the scans pics none if them are convinced either way. So we are going ahead with EC on Friday and they will have a look while they are down there. If it isn't a polyp then we will proceed as planned with fresh transfer if it is then everything will get frozen. I am not sure how I feel about it but trying to keep positive I have learnt to expect the unexpected when it comes to ivf. So I'll do my trigger 8.45pm tonight and I guess we will see from there. I have I think 9 follicles 6 of which will be the right ish sizes for EC, it's hard to keep track when they keep giving you all the different sizes at each scans but today they are thinking there are 3x 18mm,1x 19mm I think a 20mm and a 16mm. I have had a 450 dose today to try and catch the smaller ones up.  Phew I will be glad to get this week out of the way its been a roller coaster. X x x


----------



## Wales81

Berhannora I haven't added anything to my diet but have completely cut out alcohol and reducing caffeine. I'm having around 1 cuppa a day which I know I shouldn't but I'm really struggling with it. I've also upped my water intake to 2.5 litres a day. Only had 2 jabs but no side effects as of yet. What about you? 

LMh I really hope that it's not a polyp. Will be crossing my fingers and thinking of you. 
I'm usually a bit of a control freak too but I have a bit of a phobia of needles. I tried desensitising myself by holding it to my skin etc but I just couldn't seem to push it in. Now I'm just pinching an inch and closing my eyes!  

I decided to tell my boss today which I didn't plan to but it just came out! He was great, and told me he didn't want me taking AL or using flexitime for anything as iI need that time for rest and recuperation. He spoke to HR and they're giving me paid medical leave for any time off I need. Result!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi everyone 

LMH - I'll keep my fingers crossed that all goes well for your EC and the you can have the fresh transfer xx

Angela - good news about your follicles  keep nursing them ready for Monday!xx

Wales - glad to see it went well with your boss, and hoping the injections get easier xx

Bethan - hope all is going well with you. When it comes to diet I saw the Acupuncturist at CRGW today who advised Omega 3 supplements so may be worth a try xx

Not the best news on the scan today, follicles are to small and lining thin so doubled the menopur for 2 days. Next scan Friday to decide whether to continue to EC or postpone to restart the drugs. Will be disappointed to start the drugs again but who knows what will happen in 2 days.

Hope everyone else is okay today xx


----------



## Mshirley

Busy board the last few days im totally lost in all the comments lol! Hope everyone is ok! While stimming I had awful headaches so I was drinking around 3 l a day I found coconut water helps  my next scan was 28th but re booked for 21st! So not long to wait! Hubby isn't 100% if he can go on the 28th so keeping it booked for now and if he can come then we have another scan then yay! Bladder infection has gone( had Dr check) but my bladder is still irritated or something like that, and he also said to cut out squash and just drink water! I do struggle with plain water though! Any suggestions ? Glad to see no canceled cycles today  x


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, thank you so much for the lovely welcome. I used FF an awful lot before I had my ds and found it a huge support, I let it slip though so it's lovely to be back.
Bethannora- I am getting excited to be trying again even though it's such an emotional roller coaster.
I remember the Suprecur itch- you're very brave letting your do do your injections. I wouldn't let my dh near me with a needle.lol


Little miss hopeful - good luck for your trigger tonight. Fingers crossed it's not a polyp. Yeah I'm getting some questions ready, but I know from experience that Amanda usually answers them before I've even asked them.


----------



## Fay2410

Hi everyone I'm also getting lost on this thread as its on fire at the moment!!  

LMH - good luck for Friday! Will keep everything crossd for you!! I have been told they are going to start me on 150 menopur and see how I respond

Angelica - is your EC also Friday? Keeping everything crossed for you too! 

Wales & Bethan - glad DR is going smoothly for you both! I'll be with you both soon!! 

Val - hope your ok, when is your next appointment?

Mshirley - hope the scan goes well on the 21st, I'm sure it will!! 

Wingle - sorry you didn't get the results you wanted in today's scan, hope things change for you! What amount of menopur are you on and what is your AMH? 

Talkingfrog - when do you go in your hols? Are you going anywhere nice? I go away 7 weeks today, my OTD will be a day or two before I go!! 

Helen - great news on trying again, really hope you get a successful cycle again!

Sorry if ive missed anyone one!

Afm - purchased some whey protein today and ordered heat pads on eBay ready for when I start stimms in May! This week is dragging for me as I just can't wait for Monday to come to get started! 

Fay xx


----------



## Val74

Monday will be here before you know it now Fay! 

Helen I'm with you with the needles, would never trust my DH with them! Though sometimes I wish I could and would make him just to see him squirm! 

Mshirley nothing to recommend other than good old water I'm afraid, I never used to like it either and thought I was doing great my drinking litres of squash - until I went to see an Holistic Therapist who pointed out that it's a diuretic so just makes you pee like tea, coffee and alcohol without hydrating you. So if you have an infection of any sort down there I'd say water is the best to flush it out of your system and keep you properly hydrated. You'll get used to it, just keep it nice and cold 

Wingle, sorry your scan wasn't great, plenty of time yet so hopefully they will get a move on and behave for you 

Wales am so glad you had such a good response from your boss! Makes the world of difference knowing you don't have to take your leave and takes so much pressure off you. You probably already know but when you're on the 2ww that technically counts as pregnancy in the eyes of employment law now so you can sign off sick if you wanted and it cannot be used against you with regards absence management.

LMHopeful, you sound like you're responding well so let's just all keep our collective fingers crossed for you now for EC 

Talkingfrog have a fab hol, I'm well jealous! 

Bethan you're spoiled having your DP inject for you!  Is lovely that she can be involved 

And Angelica, I think you should just try and arrange your next meet up _at_ CRGW, seems we're all there most of the time lately!  Fingers crossed for a good EC for you.

We are still waiting for info on current available egg donors to help us make our decision. I know what my heart is saying though I still want to have _my_ last try. Just wanted to ask you all if any of you have had immunes or any extra testing at CRGW? I asked Amanda about it as on some threads women seem to have test after test of different things and, apart from the standard screening at the beginning, FSH, AMH and my Thyroid (which I have done anyway) I've not had anything and she hasn't recommended any either. The overthinker in me is wondering if this is because she thinks it's just not worth it with me either way. Just wondered if you've had extra testing at their recommendation?

 to you all and thanks again for your lovely story Jaynee.

Val xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone; w


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies, not feeling too good today - I have a really bad headache, I'm grouchy and I'm extremely tired, so tired I can feel myself dozing off at my desk in work   The only thing I can think of is that I have completely stopped having caffeine! Could these be withdrawals I wonder? Has anyone else suffered from stopping caffeine? 

Fay x


----------



## Val74

I'm not a coffee drinker Fay so am no  expert  but caffeine, liike sugar and nicotine, is a surprisingly strong drug so I would guess it could definitely be a withdrawal side effect. Hope you feel better soon.   xx Or could be meds, I  had awful headaches last cycle (had changed my drug too mind). xx


----------



## bethannora

Hi ladies- hope you're all well?

LMH- how did your trigger shot go? I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

Angela- good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Fay- well done on giving up caffeine now! Better to get the nasty side effects out of the way now before you start injecting on Monday. 4 sleeps!

Wales- I don't drink alcohol anyway so luckily didn't have to give that up. Phew! Am treating myself to a decaff tea in the evening, and it's doing the trick. I have found myself feeling more thirsty anyway, so getting water in me is surprisingly easy too. Feel a bit foggy from the injections & was getting headaches, but they have gone now. Are you getting an itch where you jab yourself? I had that the first few days.

Wingle- thanks for the omega 3 tip. I did look into it before, but thought they were only effective if taken in the 3 month lead up too? Or maybe I'm confused! Will do more research tonight.

Helen- I am lucky re OH injecting me. I think she secretly likes it!

Val- so sorry I can't help re your extra testing question. This is our first go so haven't got to that yet. Hope someone else has the answer for you. Hope you're feeling ok too

Afm- my af came yesterday only 5 days into dr. So far it's not as bad as the other dr af horror stories I have heard! Still got 12 days to wait until my baseline scan, then hopefully start stimming.

B xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  Sorry no personals - it will take me a few days to get my head around where everyone is at. 

We go away at the end of the month to Jersey.  I went to Guernsey with my parents when I was younger a few times but we never made it to jersey as there was not much self catering and even less with two bedrooms so they were too expensive. (Having to go in the first two weeks of august each time didn't help).

We are looking forward to it, and it will be lovely if we have weather like we are now.  Only downside is that the crossing we wanted to come back was pulled from the schedule meaning we had a ferry at 8am (meaning arriving at 7am which not possible with a 3 yr old that likes to do things in her own time),  an evening one that arrived at 1.30 in the morning or an overnight 9hr crossing.  As DH gets travel sick I said for him to choose and he chose the night-time crossing.  Hopefully we will all get to sleep for some of it.  

Our daughter was the result of our first icsi at ivf wales.  This will be our second (and final)try at crgw for a sibling.

Take care all


----------



## Wingle79

Hi, hope you're all well today,

Talkingfrog - hope you have lovely weather in Jersey and that the crossing back has plenty of zzzzzzzz's for you 

Bethan - glad to hear DR's taking it easy on you. Not long to stimms, how exciting!!!!

Val - I've only had the basic tests so can't help further with this. I hope you find some answers soon 

Fay - I agree with Val that caffeine withdrawal can cause headaches, hope they are easing today. BTW my AMH is 32, as this is above average for my age started on 150 menopur for 7 days, and now on 300.

Wales - hope DR's going well for you. How are the jabs?

Angelica - hope the scan went well today and your follicles are all getting ready for you for next week! 

LMH - wishing you the best for today and that you had the news you wished for  

Mshirley - good luck for your scan next week 

Helen - not to long for consultation but still time to think of more questions for Amanda!

Phew, hope that's everyone, sorry if I missed you.

AFM - lining much better today but the follicles are too small. Amanda thinks we may still respond over the weekend but no guarantee. Talked about postponing treatment for a month with OH but decided to carry on with meds and scan on Monday. I know if we postponed we would regret that decision more as we would always wonder what may have happened if we carried on.

Best wishes to you all

Sam xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Hope everyone is well! Just seen they have an open evening again in May who's going ? I would love to meet a few of you but then I don't know if being pregnant I should go x


----------



## angelica_wales

* Mshirley * you should definitely go! Success stories give us all hope and it would be lovely to meet you! I'll be going (work permitting). On the water front, the colder the better and filtered or bottled, not straight from the tap xx

* Sam * get lots of protein in you and plenty of water over the weekend. Fingers crossed for growth on Monday xx

* Talkingfrog * I've never been to the Channel Islands - sounds lovely though!

* Bethan * sounds like you're body is being kind to you 

* Val * I haven't had any immunes testing at CRGW, I have had intralipids previously as Amanda said they can't hurt... You need to go with what you'll be happy with - if money (and sanity) is no object you could keep trying. You know from the low AMH thread that there are success stories, but donor eggs has more of a chance. Maybe go to the support group in a couple of weeks before making a final decision xx

* Fay * Poor thing! I've been mostly caffeine free for 2.5 years. I used to get withdrawal headaches every weekend! At my peak I was on around 7 bottles of diet coke a day plus tea/coffee in work. Not healthy! Since cutting down (proper tea in the house, about 3 cups a day - no coke at all - can't stand it anymore and only decaf tea/coffee any other time) my energy levels are much more stable and I don't get the horrible withdrawal headaches! If it is caffeine, it should get better in a few days xx

* Helen * this site is great for support and knowledge and there are a lot of lovely ladies here 

* Wales * How great that your employer is on side! Mine have been great and my boss has said I should be able to take as much time as I need but our lovely all female HR department don't agree as it's "elective" treatment (I didn't elect to have probelms conceiving but there we are!) My DH helps with the mixing of the jabs and gives me gestone jabs in my butt (after EC). He's not good with needles though and ran out of the room once saying he'd just imagined falling on the needle and it going in his eye 

* LMH * Fingers crossed for good news today  xx

Phew - I think that's everyone! Sorry if I've missed anyone...

AFM - scan wasn't too clear yesterday - full of gas apparently  still looking like the same number of follicles but left side wasn't really visible. Anyway EC is booked for Tuesday morning. Off to the clinic for progesterone test this morning, trigger tomorrow then day off jabs on Monday 

Have a lovely weekend all

Angela
xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Girls x

Well bad news for us none of our 4 mature eggs fertilised so it's game over for us I am afraid. Am absolutely devastated it's taken me 2 years to feel positive enough to deal with ivf after our bad cycle iv 2013 and I said to myself that this time couldn't possibly be as bad. How wrong could I be. It's like not even making it to the start line I think I was prepared to not get pregnant I could've dealt with that but to not have anything to put back is worse. Its more than  likely an egg issue as our swimmers were better this time around. But poor fertilisation last time and no fertilisation this time doesn't bode well for the future. Sorry for the lack of personals I am just feeling awful.  I will catch up with you all soon when I feel up to it just need a few days. Love to you all x x x


----------



## angelica_wales

LMH - I've already said to you personally but I am so so sorry.  It's unfair after getting this far to not get to ET.  Take as much time as you need my lovely xx


----------



## Wingle79

LMH - so sorry, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Fay2410

LMH - I am so sorry


----------



## bethannora

LMH- I really am so sorry too xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

LMH - so sorry to hear your news.  
Angelica - hope trigger went ok and good luck for tuesday


----------



## Wingle79

Angelica - just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow xxx

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for tomorrow Angela xxx

Fay- hope your first jab went ok? You've finally started 

Sam- how was your scan today? Hope it was good news.

Hope everyone else is ok?

B x


----------



## Wingle79

Hi Bethan, mixed news at the scan. We have decided to postpone as only a few mature follicles. On the positive side I responded really well to higher dosage over the last 5 days so we can use this for next time and hopefully get closer to the predicted follicles for me. Will start DR again in about July so will keep myself busy with decorating until then!  How is DR going for you? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Sam- sorry to hear you have postponed. Must have been a tough decision. Well done though- it's often so hard to make a 'head over heart' decision. It's definitely good that you now know what dose you should be on, so fingers crossed for a few months time. Roll on July- bet it will fly by! Did they start you on 150 menopur? Think that's what I'm starting on & my AMH is lower than you. Yikes! 

DR is still treating me kindly, luckily! Just a few small headaches & getting hot & tired most days. I can handle those though - was expecting much worse!

Happy decorating! 

B x


----------



## Wingle79

Hi Bethan, glad to hear DR's going better than expected! I was on 150 menopur but, as I am older than you, this likely effected me. Your meds will be reviewed at all your scans so I would only say to be prepared that you may need to buy more, something we had to do but had not really though much about . Good luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, Sam xx.


----------



## Mshirley

Hi hope everyone is ok, 

Am so sorry lmh hope your feeling ok massive hugs
Beth when do you start Your stims ? 
Wingle sorry about having to start again I had the same 150mg menopur then put up to 225 which only grew one follicle and im only 24 with a super high amh! 

I have a scan today at 12.10 im 9+2 now I feel sick with nerves! But excited to see baby hope we see it moving x


----------



## bethannora

Mshirley- good luck for today! Let us know how it goes! Bet you can't wait to see your baby in the screen again  I start stims a week today if my baseline scan goes to plan x

Angela- good luck for ec today x


----------



## Mshirley

Ohh fingers crossed Beth

I just called to see if they had anything earlier , they don't  lol

Good luck Angela xx


----------



## Mshirley

And yes can't wait but super nervous I feel sick with nerves but super excited lol x


----------



## Fay2410

Wingle - So soryy you have had to postpone  

Angelica - Good luck for today!!

MShirley - Hope your scan goes well today and you get to see your little one wriggling around!!

Bethan - You will be fine next week! You would have been DR for well over 2 weeks then!! Will keep everything crossed for you!! 

LMH - Thinking of you  

Wales - How is DR going? 

AFM - First injection went well last night, didn't hurt at all.  Not feeling any different really (don't suppose I would after one jab), can't wait for jab number 2 tonight!! Have finally shaken off my caffeine withdrawals and I am throwing the water into me so I don't have any headaches from suprecur.  

Fay xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Quick update from me as I'm still a bit sleepy! 6 eggs collected and sperm looks good ready for imsi.  Update later  xx


----------



## Mshirley

Angelica we prob crossed path today im upstairs now lol x


----------



## Fay2410

Yay - FF is back up and ruinning again!!! I've been lost   xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Missed you all! 

Quick update - 4 fertilised normally. Had call today to say we have 2 x 8 cell,  1 x 7 cell and one 4 cell which looked like it s about to divide again. All top quality with no fragmentation so we're going to blast! Hopefully we'll have something to transfer on Sunday 

Hope you've all coped without FF for the past couple of days! 

Hope you're doing well MShirley - How was the scan? 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Fay2410

Angelica - fantastic news! You must be excited! 

Bethan - DR going well, no side effects other than im not sleeping very well in the night, fall asleep easily the. Keep waking through the night! Sorry to hear your bloated, must be the drugs hun! Bet you can't wait until Tuesday!! Yay!! 

Nothing else really to reoprt from me 

Fay xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan forgot to say no aogn of AF but I'm not expecting her to show until next weekend as im normally 30/31 or if we go off last month felt like 101!!! Xx


----------



## bethannora

Oooohhh not long for you until baseline either! So do you think you might have af when you have your scan? I'm completely lost with what day of my cycle I'm on because I went on the pill on cd4 of my last cycle. Not sure if my recent af (which was light & only a few days long) was the tail end of that one, or a new one? I'm so confused!!

So glad you haven't had too many side effects. Hope your sleep gets better though. Do you think you're waking up because you're hot?

B x


----------



## Fay2410

My  AF only lasts 3/4 days so hopefully will be done by the time I have scan, I just read my treatment planning notes and it says AF should show 7-10 days after starting Suprecur so I don't know? All very confusing and I think I may have a delay because of the Norethisterone  
Yes I think I am waking up because I'm hot and also thirsty..I have a slight headache now after saying I haven't had any side effects, although I haven't drank much water today! Xx


----------



## Wingle79

Welcome back ladies 

Angelica - so pleased that the EC went well, good luck for Sunday xx
Fay - Hope your headaches start easing soon, just keep getting that water in you  xx
Bethan - good luck for Tuesday! As for super bloating, I had the same once I started DR and still bloated now so it is perfectly normal and nothing to worry about xx
Mshirley - how was the scan this week? xx

Hope everyone else is well, Sam xx


----------



## Mshirley

Not long angelica bet your excited  have you anything nice planned for after tomorrow ?
My scan was fab thanks girls saw a lovely little baby ( not a bean no more) got one Tuesday again as forgot to cancel it lol x


----------



## Wales81

Hi al! 
Angela that's great news news, congratulations! 
Fay, glad Dr is treating you well so far, Bethan - good luck for Tuesday, I'm very bloated too so don't worry about that too much. 
AFM - DR was going fine until AF came on Tuesday. After that that I had the worst period pain I've ever had in my life. I had to come home from work both Tuesday and Wednesday and was.in agony.  I've also had the most horrible flat, numb feeling. Have not wanted to talk to anyone,  cried constantly and actually thought about stopping treatment. It's not like me at all, I'm usually so laid back, but this bit has definitely been harder than I imagined. It seems to have subsided now that Af is a bit lighter so hopefully that was the worst of it. Dont go in for baseline scan until a week Tuesday so have a while yet! 

Love to all xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I had a hatching blast and another good quality blast transferred today.  Looks like I may get a frostie too! The 4th one looks like it has stopped but very happy with 3 blasts!!  OTD 9/5

Angela 
xx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations Angela- amazing news! Hope the next 2 weeks go fast for you- good luck xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Angela - congratulations on being pupo!! 

Bethan - has your bloating eased at all hun? Bet your excited for Tuesday? I spoke to soon Friday, I've been having some side effects from the Suprecur this weekend. Felt really low and down in the dumps. Yesterday was worse, felt very anxious and I'm still waking up at 4am. Hope te next week goes fast!! 

Fay xx


----------



## Val74

Angela that's fantastic news!  Think I just pmd you but hadn't read this then so   everything goes well.  It certainly sounds fantastic so far.

Missed this place for those few days, was a long few days particularly as I was researching different options of where to go next.  I'm all at sea with potential decisions at the moment and not sure if I'll be cycling again with CRGW, not for a while anyway, as if I did opt for DE they have no donors to match me, Bethan can you not genetically change your eye/hair colour?!    Sounds like you're harvesting a bumper crop!  I'll opt out for a bit now as am not technically 'cycling' any more but will keep an eye on the thread to see how you're all doing and may well pop in with a question or two!  Massive    to you all and good luck with the rest of your journeys. Thanks for all your support.  Val xxx


----------



## Wales81

Fay, I have tried to reply to your private message but it's saying your inbox is full hun xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales 81 - Thanks hun , I have just cleared my inbox!!


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - good luck for your scan today hun! Xxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Bethan - How exciting you're getting started! EC before you know it  

I'm doing fine thanks - got the call yesterday to say that blast number 3 didn't make it so no frostie... all hopes on the 2 I've got!  

How many of you have put your name down for the support group next week? 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi all

Angela - so excited that you have 2 blasts on board!! Sending loads of luck to you xx (I haven't put my name down as yet for the support group)
Bethan - fab news that your scan went well, wishing you loads of follicles xx
Fay and Wales - hope DR is treating you better today and best of luck for your scans next week xx
Val - big  to you, and wishing you all the best xx
MShirley - congrats on your scan, must be so exciting to watch your 'little bean' grow! xx

AFM - I had a call yesterday to go to clinic after AF for a scan to see if I can start long protocol straight away rather than waiting for 2 AF. Keeping my fingers crossed that I can as eager to get started. 

Best wishes to everyone, sam


----------



## bethannora

Angela- sorry about the 3rd, but fingers crossed the 2 in you are all you need  I'm feeling so confident for you, I really am. Glad you're doing ok. Not sure about the group yet- it's general election day so might be busy (bit of a nerd)! I'll keep it in mind as I would love to go. 

Sam- fab news that you might be able to start on your next af. Do you know when it's due? How exciting! I have everything crossed that you will be able to start then.

B x


----------



## Wingle79

Hey Bethan, not sure when AF will start as atypical cycle, I just know that it won't be soon enough . At scan they will check my ovaries are quiet before I start again and will be including Gonal F this time for stimms. Have you had the go ahead yet to start stimms? Once you start them everything seems to fly by, especially with the frequent scans. It is very exciting though to see how your follicles grow over such a short time. I'm afraid however the bloating doesn't get any better so it is best to keep out your baggy clothes!! Xx


----------



## Wingle79

Long protocol last time and been advised same next time. Fine with this as myself and OH know what to expect (he'll have the tissues ready for my emotional moments!). I'm also excited for you to start stimms, it's lovely to come on here and finding out how everyone is doing  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan I have already PM you but here are some dancing bananas just for you        

xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Bethan - great news!

I always do the stimms in my leg instead of stomach but that's just a preference thing! Drink plenty of water and get lots of protein 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Wales81

Yay Bethan! great news!  
I'd be interested in some tips too. I so hope to be starting next week xxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks all  am going to up my protein (am veggie so lots of quorn / nuts / milk & eggs). Will also drink loads of water. Finally, have heard pineapple juice is good & heat packs on your tummy? So have bought cura heat pads for during the day in work, then hot water bottles for at home. Is too much heat bad though? So many conflicting arguments out there.

Angela- how is it being pupo? Are you working?

Wales & Fay- so exciting for your baseline next week! Are you both due in to the clinic at similar times? I might be there for my stim scan too!

Sam- how are you? Hopefully not long until af.

B x


----------



## bethannora

Sorry, me again!! 

I have a quick question- my mixed menopur will last me for 4 days. Do I keep it outside of the fridge once I have mixed it? I am sure that is what yvonne said to me- that it stays in the fridge when it is still in the powder form, but once it has been mixed, you keep it at room temperature? However, will it still be OK by the time it comes to my dose in 3/4 days?

B x


----------



## angelica_wales

Once it's mixed it's fine out of the fridge bethan - and yes I'm working during the 2ww - better to keep my mind occupied as much as possible


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - let us know how first stimms jab goes!! Yes me and Wales have baseline and egg collection on the same days!

Wales 81 - what time is your baseline next week? 

Angela - hope your enjoying being in your pupo bubble!! 

AFM - No AF yet but have lower backache tonight and boobies are really sore so praying this is a sign she is approaching! 

Fay xx


----------



## Wingle79

Bethan - good luck for your jabs today! I am also veggie so started to take complan milkshakes as they are high in protein. Also loads of boiled eggs and Brazil nuts and keep warm xx

Fay - I think AF may be on the way for you as I had the same symptoms for a few days before AF when DR and AF only came 2 days prior to scan xx

Wales - Not long till stimms now! Any questions you have I'll help as best as I can  xx

Angela - hope all's going well for you in pupo xx

Sam xx


----------



## Fay2410

Sam - thanks hun! Hope your right!!! It's getting me down now worrying again! I've got until Sunday really so a few days left yet! Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies!! 

AF has arrived!! Yay!!!! xxx


----------



## bethannora

woohoo! Bring on your baseline scan on Tuesday

B x


----------



## bethannora

Had a call from CRGW, and I have my first stim scan at 10:30 Monday. Fingers crossed for lots of follicles!

Hope everyone else is doing OK?

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend all,

Bethan x


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - not long now! Bet your so excited!!!! Hope there's lots of follies showing for you!!

I'm soaked to the bone!!! I've been chasing my bloody horse around the field for 2 hours! He's a naught boy!! 


Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Aaawww fay what horse do you have? My partner used to have a cob x thoroughbred. He was lovely  lived until he was 27! Do you ride your horse? X


----------



## Fay2410

Aw did she! Rocky is a section D cob! I bought him as a baby, he's only 2 so can't be broken fully until next year! He's a stallion now hence why I can't catch him! He needs to be gelded before the summer comes. I've managed to chase him into a smaller field so ill leave him settle and go back up for round 2 tomorrow! I used to have a section C Cob Dafydd. Horses are my life! I've ridden since I was 5! I ride the horses up the farm but not been for ages and unlikely I'll be doing much in the next year or so! BFP permitting that is! Can you ride Bethan? 

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Aw thanks! Hes already passported and microchipped! Will spread the word to my horsey pals though! I'm a big animal lover, I've actually just been cuddling two baby lambs in their pen, their mother died  xxx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hello ladies  been thinking about making the switch to CRGW from LWC - nothing wrong with LWC but feel like it's perhaps time for a change and we like the sound of Embryoscope and embryo glue. We were shown round last week by Lyndon Miles and we really liked him. What are the doctors like there and what have your general experiences been like? Thanks xxx


----------



## bethannora

Hi little miss me- welcome! I honestly can't rate them highly enough. I don't have experience of any other clinics, and this is my first cycle. But everyone I have encountered has been knowledgeable & kind. Good luck  Bethan x


----------



## Mshirley

I've been to lwc and I hated it just felt completely impersonal but love crgw they are all lovely  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck today Bethan!!! Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Excellent Bethan!! Yay!!! When is your next scan? 

Wales - Good luck for tomorrow! My baseline is also tomorrow 

Angela & Sam - How are you? 

Fay xx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi ladies. So it looks like a busy couple of weeks for everyone!!

Fab news about your scan Bethan  you certainly are growing a bumper crop! xx
Fay and Wales - best of luck for tomorrow both of you  xx
Angela - hope all is well with you xx
Little Miss Me - This is my 1st IVF and so far only seen the nurses but they are lovely. CRGW very efficient and waste no time in starting treatment and calling you with updates xx
AFM - no further updates, just waiting for AF.

Hope you all had a lovely bank holiday, Sam xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks for reassuring words - you all sound really positive about your experiences there  Good luck to those of you cycling at the moment and going in for baseline scans xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Bethan - follies are sounding good! Great number! Fingers crossed for some good growth on Friday xx

Sam - hope AF arrives on time for you - not long til to you get started again xx

Fay - good luck with your baseline scan tomorrow!  

Little Miss Me - welcome! I echo the other ladies - I can't rate CRGW highly enough.  I've always had a very personal experience there. There's a support group meeting on Thursday at 6.30pm, it might give you another view on the clinic. xx

AFM - the 2ww blues have hit me big time!  The first week is always ok but the 2nd week kills me! I used to be a POAS addict but last time I went to OTD without testing and it's much better but it's still killing me not knowing!  Testing early won't chage the final result and will just make me stress more but I still had to get DH to convince me not to buy some tests in tesco today  not feeling very positive but I never do...  We've been away in the caravan for the weekend to Burnham on Sea which was nice - I've been shattered all weekend and having afternoon naps which I put down to all of the drugs and interrupted sleep from the steroids - roll on Saturday!!

Hope I get to meet some of you on Thursday   MShirley - did you decide if you're going?  

Angela
xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks for that Angela - I found support groups a massive help during the first year I spent doing IVF and would probably find one really useful roundabout now. Unfortunately, despite being very blessed in having a DD I do struggle with childcare to go off and do things as my husband works away. Hope the rest of your 2ww passes as quickly as it can with a good result at the end of it   Xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks everyone!

Angela- I bet it is so hard. Well done on not caving & waiting until otd. Is it this Saturday?

Wales & Fay- all the luck in the world for your baselines scans tomorrow 

Little miss- I'm sure they wouldn't mind if you took dd? Unless it's too late for her of course.

Sam- when is af due again? Fingers crossed it isn't late and you can start ASAP. Do you know what protocol you will be on? So sorry if you've already said- I've got a memory like a sieve!

My next scan is friday xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Glad your scan went well Bethan, that's a big gap between scans maybe mine were close together because I didn't respond well lol! I have my 12 week scan on Friday but that's in Neath port talbot hospital 

I wish I could Angela but I'm in work by the time I get there would prob be finished  gutted xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks Bethan - yeah you guessed it - a bit late for my little one! Sounds like you're making great progress at this stage 

Sorry for more questions but are appointments pretty punctual there? Do you wait just once per visit and have scan/ nurse etc at same time or do you have a scan then wait again? And do they do bloods too or just scans for monitoring? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Little miss- I have always just had one appt where scan / blood & consult takes place with one person. I have also only had progress scans- no bloods so far. 

I've been really lucky & always managed to get 8 or 8:30am scans before work, and they're always pretty punctual. Sometimes have to wait 10/15 mins but that's to be expected. Hope that's useful  you any closer to making a decision on what clinic?

Mshirley- they did want to scan me this weds too but I'm in Stafford with work. Amanda doesn't think I'm at risk of ohss luckily, so said Friday is fine instead. Good luck for Friday- exciting! Can't believe you're 12 weeks already!

B x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks for the info Bethan - yeah we've decided to try out CRGW but I'm dithering really because I really don't want to do any more treatment but at the same time I'm even less ready to give up on the idea of another child. Grrrrrrr!!!! How much simpler life would be if we could all just 'get' pregnant like other people do! Xx


----------



## Mshirley

I never bad bloods while on stims either only scans, ive been seen up to 55 minutes late before think it depends what time of day you go !

Yes I know it's flown but dragged the same time haha still in disbelief if im
Honest! X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all.  I have missed visiting the site as it was down for a few days and then we went on holidays.  We did get free wifi in the cottage but not always easy to look on my phone and I was shattered at the end of each day. We didn't get off to a great start as it rained on our first day when it was supposed to be dry, had problems finding parking spaces that we could stay in long enough to do what we wanted and I was full up with a cold and sore throat.  Things picked up though as I started to feel better, the rain happened mainly at night and we got our heads round which car parks were easier to find spaces in.  

Angelica - sorry to hear you don't have a frostie but sounds like you have two good embies on board.  Fingers crossed  the tiredness is a good sign.  What is your test date?

Bethan - that is a good number of follies - good luck for friday.

Little Miss - I have always found crgw very friendly.  We went to open evenings for lwc and crgw and got the feeling that lwc were more clinical and focused on how they could offer lots of things such as the sperm bank, donor eggs etc.  CRGW in comparison felt more patent focused and personal.  We have had a short wait a few times, but nothing too long and like any doctors/hospital things could always take longer than planned.  We were impressed when we had our first appointment as they did not charge(I did have all my notes from my cycle at ivf wales and we knew we wanted icsi) so they only charged for my amh test.  I don't think that would have happened elsewhere. 

I would have loved to come to the support group on Thursday but have a hectic week and already have plans for then.  We have still not recovered from our journey home.  We had to leave the property by 10am (as standard), but did not have a ferry until 9.20pm.  Arrived in Portsmouth at 6.30 am and got home about 11.30am. I did not sleep much on the ferry (DH and DD did though) so  was falling to sleep by the afternoon but dd was full of beans and wanted to make things.  We have now unpacked most things and put on two loads of washing so are getting back to normal. 
It will be busy in work tomorrow (only a few of my cases will have been looked at by anyone while I was off so I will have a full week to catch up on).  It is our first icsi miracles 4th birthday on Sunday, but still have some pressies to get, have no wrapping paper and have not made a card yet.  I am out tomorrow evening and Thursday evening, visiting family Friday afternoon and have a children's party booked at the soft play on Saturday.  Not quite sure how everything will be done by the weekend but it will happen some how as we have family party at ours on the Sunday.  

Our planning appointment is Tuesday next week so I am trying to get my head around when things might happen.  We are planning on having the scratch this time.  I was on long protocol and will be again.  Does the scratch get done at the end of your cycle before you down reg, or if you start down regging on day 21 does it get done just after the down regging starts but before your bleed?  Hope that makes sense. 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies!! 

Scan went well, lining is nice and thin @ 3.8mm and she said my ovaries look really active.  There were 8-12 follicles on each side!!!! She said this was good though and that they would have to watch me carefully just in case of OHSS - so I'm guessing I am a little high risk :/  - I'm a little confused though as I thought when DR your ovaries are supposed to shut off and there shouldn't be any follicles 

Wales - Let us know how your baseline goes!!! 

Fay xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 
My cycle has been cancelled as they found a cyst at baseline scan this morning.  I'm devastated x


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - I am so sorry hun!! You didn't deserve this , after all you've been through to get this far! I am so so sorry!  

Did they say what happens next?

Fay xxx


----------



## bethannora

Wales I am so so sorry. Big hugs x


----------



## Wales81

I have to start the pill on cd1, then go in for another scan on day 21 to see if the cyst has gone. If so I'll be starting again. If not, then they said that we'll look at my options. To be honest I don't know if I have it in me to start again. I'm so upset, but equally so for the recipient, who hasn't got a clue whats going on. I feel like I have let her down big time. I'm usually a fighter, but at the moment the flee instinct has completely taken over.

Fay, I'm so pleased your scan went well hun. Congratulations xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - I'm gutted for you hun I really am  xx


----------



## Wingle79

Wales - so sorry about your scan  xx

Fay - glad that you had some positive news today xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Wales - sorry to hear your scan didn't go well.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks again for info Shirley and Talking Frog and sorry to hear that news Wales - sadly this journey has hurdles all along the way - feel a bit the same at the minute, not knowing if I've got it in me - it sucks 

Talkingfrog - I had a scratch on one of my cycles during cycle before treatment but I'm alway on short protocol so not sure if different when down-regging- sorry to not be much help! X


----------



## Fay2410

How are you all ladies? Hasn't this thread gone really quiet??

Angela - Have POAS yet?   you get a BFP!!

Bethan - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow

Wales - Hope you are being kind to yourself, have you found out when AF will arrive?  

Talking Frog - Bet your on countdown for your appointment Tuesday!! 

Mshirley - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow!! - Keep us posted 

Little Miss me - Have you made an appointment @ CRGW yet?

Sam - Any sign of AF?

AFM - Had my first stimms injection last nigh -150 menopur.  Can't wait to have needle number 2 tonight and get these follies growing!! I've put myself on a strict high protein diet with, no caffeine, no chocolate, no crisps - just healthy and nutritious.  First follie scan is Monday 

Fay xx


----------



## Mshirley

Good luck monday day  I went high protien after my cycle was canceled lol wonder if it helped for bfp ? 

Thank you will update tomorrow nervous as usual! X


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 

Thanks for your messages.  I'm doing Surprisingly well! The initial shock has gone, and after a chat with Amanda I'm feeling very positive.  Actually have more of a good feeling about this next cycle than the last as I figure they know a little about how my body responds now. My period will come any time between 2 and 6 weeks,  and June's a busy month as it's Dh birthday. We Have a Paulo Nutini concert and a weekend away to look forward to so It should go by in no time. I'm just going to use this time to relax a little, and get my body in tip top shape. What a difference some reflection makes eh?!

good luck to those with scans tomorrow. 

Fay, if I don't get on here over the weekend, good luck for Monday hun xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  I started a reply  the other day and my battery went so never got to post it.

Wales - Glad you are feeling better about things.  

Little Miss - thanks.  I didn't have it on either of the other two cycles but the first was 4 years 9 months ago and I don't think it existed then!  I was just trying to work out when things might happen before our planning appointment.

Fay - well done on your first stimms injection.  I had 150 menopur last time too.  My first cycle was sp with 75 menopur, upped to 150 half way though.  Second cycle was LP with 150 menopur.  The results at the scans, number of eggs collected and number of embies at day 3 and day 5 were near enough the same - the only difference was the result at the end.  I think the plan is to repeat what we did last time, but add in the scratch and we made do imsi this time too. 

The time to the appointment is flying by at the moment. We were on holiday and didn't get back until Sunday but were shattered as we left the accommodation Saturday morning and had a night ferry crossing.  This week I have been getting things organised (or  trying to) as it is our daughter's 4th birthday this weekend. We have a party at one of the soft play centres on Saturday for her nursery friends and then family over on Sunday which is her actual birthday.  Not quite sure yet when I will find time to clean and tidy the house first, but it will happen some how! 

Bethan - good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Angelica - I hope things are going well for you. 

M shirley -  hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow. 

Did any of you go to the support group tonight?  If so I hope it all went well.


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I know we have spoken via PM but just wanted to say again how sorry I am  

Fay x


----------



## Fay2410

Talkingfrog - Thanks for the info! I may have asked you before but can I ask what your AMH is please? I can't seem to find many ladies on here with a low dose of menopur and it's freaking me out.  Other than feeling tired, I don't feel any different - I am only on day 3 though! xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bethan - sorry to hear you have had to cancel.  Sending hugs 

Fay - I think my amh was about 37 or 38 so was quite high.  I was at the border between good responder and danger if over stimulation.  I had also kept my notes from ivf wales so although 4 yrs earlier they could see how I had responded.  I think that us why they decided LP not short.  If it helps first time round I felt bloated (I was waddling the day before ec), but had no other side effects.  Second time had no side effects other than a bit tired, and my response was near enough the same as before.


----------



## Fay2410

Talkingfrog - Thanks again!! My AMH is the same as yours then so hopefully I will be ok on 150 menopur.  I am really tired and I have just noticed my belly is looking podgier than usual! How many eggs did you get on you LP? Sorry for all the questions 

Fay xx


----------



## Wales81

Bethan I'm so so sorry. It's awful news to take.  If it helps it does get easier after the initial shock of it. I found that speaking to Amanda and setting a new plan did help. 

Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks everyone 

Wales- did you chat to Amanda on the phone, or did you have an appointment? Just trying to work out how many questions I can ask on the phone call today.

I already feel better- but I think that's because I have driven into work & tried to take my mind off it. I am sure when me & DP are home together tonight, we will have another cry. Tomorrow is a brand new day though 

B xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay - I think I had about 13 follies, 12 eggs, 11 fertilised,  8 at day 3.  By day 5 there were 2 obvious stronger ones so they were both put in. None of the others were suitable for freezing.


----------



## Wingle79

Bethan - so sorry that you had to cancel. I cried most of the day when I was told it was likely that I would stop. Jodie called me with a new drugs plan and to come back after AF to discuss more and do a scan. I am  sure they will help with any questions you have on the phone, as I had a few scans when I knew it would likely be cancelled there wasn't to much more to ask! Just when can I start! It does get easier, just another waiting game with af coming from today to whenever she likes but we are all used to that by now. Hopefully you will be able to start again soon   xx


----------



## Wales81

Bethan, I have only seen Amanda in person at my initial consultation.  I find that if you leave a message she's more than happy to ring you back. I also find that if I email it's easier to gather my thoughts and list things without forgetting anything or getting off tracK. 

I hope your feeling a little better, and that you get all the answers you need xx


----------



## angelica_wales

BFN for me  

Hope the rest of you are ok.  I'll catch up with you all when I'm back on my feet 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Fay2410

Angela - I'm so sorry   Xxx


----------



## bethannora

I am so so sorry Angela xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

So sorry to hear your news. Take care.


----------



## Mshirley

So sorry Angela massive hugs xx


----------



## Wingle79

Angela, I am so sorry  Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hello...I need some help please! - I have my last dose of 150 units in my first bottle of menopur to do tonight, only or just tried and there's only 100 units there?!?!? I've had to mix up a new bottle as I couldnt risk under injecting... Has anyone else had this? Theres 600 units per bottle so should be 4 x 150 units!?? I must be wasting some when I'm getting the air bubbles out?? 

Fay xx


----------



## Wingle79

Fay - OH can't remember this happening, just make sure to mention it at your next scan so you have enough meds. There are individual vials you can buy and I was told I could get a refund of them if I did not use them as they don't need to be refrigerated xx


----------



## angelica_wales

They do vary Fay.  Sometimes less,  sometimes more although usually i've had more

If you get less out of your next one , it might be that you are a bit too cautious with the air bubbles  mention it when you go for your progress scan

Thanks for all of your good wishes ladies xx

Angela
xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Sam - thanks for the reply. I am egg sharing so the clinic provide me with all my meds. I'll discuss with them Monday ath follie scan 

Fay xx


----------



## magz1

Hi all, just popping on to say so sorry Angelica and send you a massive hug. Take time for you and dh. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Mshirley

I found for the last dose I had to pull the needle right down so only the tip was in to get the last drops x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay - I had the same on my last cycle too, so had to start a new one.  Had to buy two extra from the clinic in the end anyway to go for the extra day.


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks ladies. I tried all ways to get more out but the bottle was empty. I have a scan tomorrow so I'll speak to Debbie about it 

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Angela - sorry I missed your post! Thanks for the info. Will definitely mention it tomorrow. 
Hope your ok  

Fay xx


----------



## Wingle79

Fay - just wanted to wish you good luck for your scan tomorrow, I am keeping my fingers crossed for lots of follies for you  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Sam. Appointment isn't until 5.20 so going to be a long day tomorrow :/ xxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for tomorrow Fay  xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Bethan xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay - good luck for your scan


----------



## Mshirley

Good luck today fay, might not be around this week as im off to blackpool for a week yay  hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Wales81

Good luck for today Fay xx
Mshirley have a lovely week away! Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you for the good luck wishes ladies!! I am terrified   Appointment isn't until 5.20pm so going to be a long day in the office today...

Will update you all as soon as I know!! Have even been praying in the evenings and I'm not at all religious 

Fay xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hia Girls xxx

Apologies for not being around for a while I just havent felt up to it tbh. Feeling a lot better given myself a good talking too. 

Sorry Fay Ive been crap I saw your PM when I saw one from Val but I forgot to get back to you I am sorry. I am a bit pants when I am down tend to retreat into myself shut the world away. How are you doing my lovely? your on your stimms now? How is it going? I see you had a scan today, hows the follicle growth?xxx

Wales- So sorry to hear about your cycle being cancelled cos of the cyst I know what it feels like to have things hanging in the balance but it is a blip and you will be back cyst free and ready to go again. find the strength to pick yourself up, be good to yourself, do nice things and before you know it hope will return I promise. Are they going to remove it or treat it?xxx

Bethannora- I am sad to hear your cycle got cancelled too the bigger follicles were probably dominant ones from your natural cycle, it happened to me jodie said sometimes the follicles that were going to do they own thing naturally start on growing as they would in your normal cycle and they just get bigger quicker cos of the stimms apparently. I had a 19mm on day 7 of stimms the rest were smaller. So you can go again with he egg sharing? have they said?What dose did they have you on? same thing I would say to you allow yourself to feel sad, cry, and wait until you are strong. You will start over and they learnt hings about you every cycle which helps for the next. Next time they will get the stimms at the right level for you and you'll be away xxx

Angela- I know we've seen each other and spoke lots but still lots of love for you hope your feeling a bit better this evening. I didn't get an email from you to pass on those contact details and I forgot to ask what your did in Brizzle on the weekend we were too busy talking IVF stuff xxx

Val- How are you feeling my lovely? thanks for your lovely PM's I re-read them lots xxx

Well girls looks like April/May cycles have kicked the crap out of a lot of us. My sister does not have a suitable amh to be my donor so I am back to looking at Spain and Prague I was keen to get going but I am feeling so drained emotionally and physically that I think I am just going to have to wait it out for a bit. Found the support group last week interesting helped me get a lot of things straight in my head about donor eggs so the logic and emotions I think I will be fine with. I just need time to breathe for a bit xxx

Sorry if I have missed people I am trying to catch up as quick as I can. Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Fay2410

LMH - so lovely to hear from you. No problem at all, I know you've been through a tough time. 

Scan went ok - had 6 follies on my left and 8 on my right ranging from 9mm - 11mm so they've upped my dose to 300 menopur, next scan is Wednesday! One down! 2 to go!! 

Hope everyone else is ok

Fay xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Brilliant numbers fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks mshirley - I have another scan today!  Hope they've grown! Xx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi everyone

Pollita - welcome back! Looking forward to getting to know you to  xx

Bethan - glad that you gave heard back from Amanda. Has your belly started to go back to normal yet? I am finally back in jeans! Good news about your recipient  Xx

Fay - hope your scan went well today and the follies are where you need them to be xx

Mshirley - hope the weather is staying nice for you on your hols xx

Wales - any idea when you can start again? Fingers crossed it will be soon xx

Angela - I hope you're okay   Xx

LMH - lovely to hear from you and that you found the support group helpful when making your decision about the next step you want to take xx

Talking frog - how long till you start now? Xx

Sorry if I missed anyone and hope you are well.

AFM - still waiting for AF but having symptons so hopeful will be here over the weekend. I am off work for 2 weeks  so having some relaxing time! Sam Xx


----------



## bethannora

Sam- fingers crossed it comes this weekend! Yes, my bloating has finally gone. Woohoo! I definitely put on a few pounds from my protein overload though, so will hopefully lose that sharpish. Have also started my withdrawal bleed (lovely!) so looks like I will hopefully be starting again in July if I stick to a 28 day cycle (it's been confirmed I will be on long protocol again).

Going to book a holiday this weekend for June time- something to look forward to!

B x


----------



## Fay2410

sorry for the me post - feeling deflated after my scan.  There's 10 follies 7-13mm, growing since Monday but there's some smaller ones that the clinic say are a problem at the moment! I've had a good cry and I'm bracing myself for bad news at Fridays scan

Fay xx


----------



## Wingle79

Fay - sorry you have not had the news you wanted today. Did they let you know why the small ones are an issue? Are your meds staying the same? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Well they scanned me and said, lining is beautiful, follicles are growing which is good and she said yeah all good then when the follicles were calculated on the computer she said the little ones are the problem and that we need to keep going on the same dose (300) then scan Friday, Monday and if I make it EC Wednesday xxx


----------



## bethannora

I know we've already messaged each other Fay, but just sending you another big hug. I'm sure your follicles will grow big enough by Friday. You've got good numbers. My fingers are crossed for you lovely x


----------



## Wingle79

Fay - Fingers crossed that the little ones catch up for you by Friday as everything else is really positive  Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling a little bit better after a good cry and a hot bath. im really grateful for everyone's support I really am  ^Cuddle

Fay xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Fay - it's not over by any means. I guess they're concerned that the little ones won't catch up rather than them being a problem?  You still have 10 decent follies... Get plenty of water and protein in you between now and Friday   xx

Politta - welcome back! I bet you can't wait to get started after such a wait!

Bethan - great news that you can start again soon. I'm confident that things will go well this time - very jealous of the holiday!  xx

Sam - hope everything goes to plan - very jealous of your 2 weeks off too! xx

Mshirley - there's a bit of a trend going on with holidays on here!! Have a lush time in Blackpool xx

Wales - any sign of AF yet so you can go for a scan?

LMH - thank you for the phone call yesterday - it's nice to laugh even if it's at how neurotic we are 

Magz - thank you my lovely xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone (not intentional! )

So now I'm a bit calmer... I had a faint BFP last Monday (8dp5dt) and didn't tell many people.  I used to be an early tester but have resisted the urge mostly on my last couple of cycles.  I test 8dp5dt because it's the last day logically that I could get a negative and still get a positive by OTD. Any later and I know a negative is most likely a real negative...  There's logic there somewhere! I never intended to test again until OTD because peeing on a stick every day won't changs the result and if you see a negative every day you just get more sad! So by OTD I wasn't sure either way - LMH was convinced it would be BFP... I started bleeding a bit on Saturday and in agony by Sunday...

Sadly the BFP wasn't to be - a chemical pregnancy (horrible term for an early miscarriage! ) so I became one of the 1% with 3 early losses in a row...

I'm having a serious think about what to do next.  My head is saying  donor eggs, especially from the financial side of things. My heart keeps thinking what if...  I've got my follow up at the end of May so I've got a few weeks to get my head sorted  and for us to work out what we're going to do next

Anyway,  normal service is resumed  Crying doesn't fix anything and it doesn't make you feel any better (although the kiddie that sits next to me in work today asked if I was feeling better and I burst into tears - I'm his boss too so not a great start to going back to work!)

Thank you all for your good wishes - it really means a lot to me

Angela
Xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Wow this is a fast moving thread - can't possibly read all since I last was on but hope support evening went well for those who attended.  

Angelica - so sorry to see what's happened 

Bethannora - how frustrating - so crappy to not get the response you'd hoped for. Hope a change in dose or drug will make the difference for you.

Arm - we've decided to go with CRGW so are going for proper consultation on Monday with view to starting treatment June/July time - or whenever af decides to show her face! Xx


----------



## bethannora

Little miss me- great you're going with crgw! Good luck for your appt Monday 

Angela- so sorry you're in that 1% club. I'm sure in time you will find out the best route for your next try. I'm sure it's one if the hardest decisions to make- but you will get there in the end. Hope your appt in a couple of weeks goes well too. Have been thinking about you so much x

Fay- good luck for your scan tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Fay2410

Morning Ladies

I've had my scan this morning - much better news today thank god - 12 follies they are: 10.2, 10.2, 10.8, 10.8, 11.5, 12.7, 13.2, 13.5, 13.7, 14.5, 14.8, 14.9
Debbie is confident I will make it to EC which will probably be Wednesday 20th, I have another scan Monday to confirm!! 
She said if I ever egg share again, they would start me on 300 menopur straight away rather that starting on a lower dose - hope fully I will never have to go through this again!! I've had the month from hell!! Last day in work for me until the 27th - I so need a break!

How is everyone else today?? 

Fay xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Great news Fay - all roughly the same size which is excellent! 

Relax now and have a lovely 2 weeks off! 

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Angela!! I am much more relaxed now after this mornings scan! Also looking forward to a break from work.  How are you doing? Will you be visiting Vegas again this year? DH would live out there if he could. 

Bethan - Did you book a holiday after? 

Little Miss Me - Goodluck at your appointment Monday, I'm also there Monday for my last scan before EC!! 

Sam - Did AF rear her ugly head?

Talking frog - How are you?

LMH - Hope your ok and being kind to your self

Wales81 - Any sign of AF?

Mshirley - How are you and the little one?  Are you showing yet? 

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Amazing news Fay- so so so happy for you 

B x


----------



## Wingle79

Fay - awesome news about your follies!! Lots of relaxing now so you're ready for Wednesday  xx

Angela - lovely to hear from you  xx

Bethan - a holiday is definitely a good idea. Any ideas on where your going? xx

Little Miss Me - good luck for Monday and hoping you can start soon xx

AFM - still in limbo AF land but she'll arrive when she's ready!

Hope everyone else is well, Sam xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Fay.  Have a relaxing weekend.  Good luck for Monday. 
We are  fine thanks.  Planning appointment on Tuesday


----------



## Mshirley

Great scan fay sounds like your on the right track now!
Just got back from holiday and im starting to show signs of spd! Praying I don't have it! Yep got a little bump now  xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks ladies 

Fay - great news - fingers crossed for plain sailing now this week  may bump into you - will be there at 10:15 with DH and DD who is nearly 3 (real name is Heather btw) xx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you  blackpool was fab , not sure I would go again but love family time and not working haha! Praying the weather stays dry today as she has h r bouncy castle in the garden x


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - thanks! Hope you enjoyed your holiday!

Bethan - thank you hun! Majorca! Whoo hoo! A well deserved holiday as well. I go 2 weeks Wednesday. On serious countdown now!! 

Talking frog - good luck Tuesday!! 

Little miss me - I was in at 10.40 but the clinic called and asked me to go min earlier at 8.30 so u likely ill be there then, but good luck!! Let us know how it goes.

Sam - hope AF arrives soon

Angles & LMH - hope your both ok  

AFM - have overdone it this weekend, I've badly sprained my arm, bloody horse spooked and trapped my arm in the stable door forcing it to go the opposite way it normally bends. Really thought I broke it at the time! He's had his bit of pain today - just been castrated and I've been up there holding him to be sedated and I'm worried ive done damage to my ovaries as their really sore and feeling strained around my tummy. DH is not happy that I'm doing so much strenuous work up there and has even been mucking the stable out for me. 

Feeling nervous about final stimm scan tomorrow, just need to get over this hurdle to get to EC!   My 12 follicles are ready!!! 

Fay xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Bethan - thanks - will let you know how it goes. Hope your dates all line up nicely for you - love how you've managed to sneak a holiday in there - very much needed and deserved I'm sure xx

Fay - a shame we'll miss each other but hope it goes really well tomorrow morning - it's all happening now  xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay- good luck for your final scan! Bet your follicles are lovely & big, and youll be triggering tonight! Bless you re your horse! So glad you managed to get him done though- hopefully he will be a good boy now  hope your arm is better today too? Ouch!

Heather- good luck for your appt! The coffee in reception is v good!

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Just a quickie from me ....I have 15 good sized follicles and some smaller ones!! Egg collection is Wednesday, waiting to hear from clinic to confirm time to trigger tonight

Fay ️xxx


----------



## bethannora

woohoo- amazing news Fay! Good growing skills  So happy for you xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Brilliant news fay  im struggling with my back today took me 20 mins to get out of bed for a wee! Was in tears this am! X


----------



## Fay2410

Mshirley - so sorry to hear your in pain, have you been to your GP?  

Bethan - thank you hun!! I'm so relieved (for now), long way to go yet though! 

Heather - how did appointment go today?

AFM - just had my final menopur jab (debs said to do it early today as the trigger stops it working). Hopefully that will be the last menopur jab ever!!! I've just had the call, EC is at 10.30am Wednesday, I have to trigger at 11pm tonight!!


----------



## bethannora

Melissa- hope your back gets better soon. Poor you :-(

Fay- you are amazing. Well done!!

Heather- how did it go? Did you get dates?

B x


----------



## Mshirley

Oo soo exciting fay!

Not seen gp as I have the consultant at hospital tomorrow so im going to ask them
Then  hope they can't help xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Great news Fay! Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow!


----------



## Wingle79

Hi all

Fay - fantastic news!! Good luck with your trigger tonight. I'll be   for you over the next few weeks xx

Heather - hope your planning went well today and you get to start soon xx

Mshirley - sorry your backs playing you up, hope this will ease for you soon xx

Bethan - Majorca in a month, exciting  hope your bleed is starting to get lighter for you xx

Talking Frog - good luck with your planning appointment tomorrow xx

Angela - hope you are well and settling back into work okay xx

AFM, no updates on AF yet. Still 1 more week off work   but shattered from all the DIY!! How come actual decorating always takes longer than you think it will?!? 

Hope everyone else is okay, Sam xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi everyone. 

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately. Been trying to take my mind off all things fertility related.  
fay - Have just caught up with your posts. Excellent news! I bet you're so excited excited! Good luck with your trigger shot. 
Bethan, do you have a new plan from the clinic yeT? I hope withdrawal doesn't last too long for you and you can.get started soon again again. 
I hope everyone else is OK. So sorry for lack of personal.  I find it quite difficult to remember which stage everyone is at! 
AFM still waiting for Af to arrive so I can start on pill and get downregging again. I've been told recipient is happy to wait for me though so that's a weight off my mind. 

Carly xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Fay - that is great news.  Good luck for Wednesday
Mshirley - hope your back is better soon
Littlemissme - did you have an appointment today? Hope all went well.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## bethannora

Thanks pollita! Oh no, looks like I might be delayed then. Unless I beg my boss! Ah well, I might be wrong with my dates anyway- it's only my guess work. Such a shame if it does work out like that as it is the only week where I have a problem. Typical!

Wow I bet it's so hard for you to find dates too. Really hope they can sort something out for you at your treatment planning appt so that you don't have to delay until august. I guess that will always be one of the downfalls of being self employed? If only we had our dates for scans etc well in advance- we need a crystal ball into the future!!

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

I think I may have messed everything up. I went to sleep at 9 and set my alarm for my trigger at 11 and yes i slept through it!!!! I woke at 1am and toolnit straight away then! I'm devastate, been awake since worrying sick!


----------



## Wingle79

Fay - have you called the clinic yet as hopefully they can move EC for you  . Hope it is all okay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Sam - panic over hun, I called them..they didn't seem too happy with me   They've pushed me back to 11.15 - phew!!! 

Fay xx


----------



## Wingle79

That's fantastic! Now just make need to make sure your up in time for EC!!   xx


----------



## Fay2410

Oh I will be Sam! Lol! Xxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Good luck Fay.


----------



## GGbear

Hello,

My name im ggbear,

Ive just had a failed ICSI at BCRM last month Angelica you might remember me?

I had a 5dt of 2 blastocysts and 3 days before OTD I got my BFP my partner and I were in sheer shock we tested again and again as you do then at week 5 the line disappeared result a chemical pregnancy no one said that could happen??

Gutted to be honest but staying strong and trying to put together a new plan. As I am 40 and Bristol borough only offer 1 cycle on NHS  im wondering If I moved back to Wales would I qualify for and additional assisted cycle up till the age of 42.

Im also conciuos that the CRGW prices are so much more competitive than private price list for BCRM!

Would appreciate any advice thank you

GG


----------



## Wingle79

Hi ggbear

I'm sorry that your 1st round of ICSI didn't work out for you  .

I'm not 100% sure but I think NHS Wales fund 1 cycle after 40 but check on the NHS funding website for their criteria. If you are eligible make sure to get on the waiting lists ASAP as it takes about 1 year before you can cycle. The waiting time is why I opted to go to CRGW. 

Sam xx


----------



## Fay2410

Ggbear - as Sam said check on NHS Wales website for the criteria. The waiting list is longer than a year. I've been on there since June last year and haven't had contact from them yet! I called them a couple of months ago, they said they see me on the list but current waiting time is around 18 month for first consultation then a further 6-9 months for treatment plan!!!! 

Good luck on your journey 

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Ggbear- welcome! I don't qualify for NHS funding (same sex couple) so can't help I'm afraid. All the luck in the world for your second cycle though- so sorry your first didn't work. Crgw are fantastic 

Fay- so exciting for tomorrow! Hope you got some sleep today? Bet you're shattered. I will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Hope everyone else is ok?

B xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi ggbear! I remember you    

I'm not sure on the funding for over 40's but I think it's only one and if you've already had one I don't think you'll qualify  - it's worth checking though...  I was on the waiting list almost 3 years just for iui (more accurately they lost me off their waiting list so I was only on the list for 18 months - by which time I had already moved on to crgw and ivf... )  

If you are considering CRGW,  I believe they do initial consultations in Bristol. I can't recommend them highly enough.  Good luck and keep us posted xx

Fay - oh dear! I hope things go a bit more smoothly tomorrow  

Hope  everyone else is ok 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies

I believe if you are over 40 you are only allowed one cycle of IVF on the Welsh NHS - if you have had one privately, this counts so sadly you wouldn't get another one.  Same sex couples are entitled to IVF on the NHS in Wales.

Hope this helps.

Sara. xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Sara- same sex couples have to prove their infertility first before they can have free treatment by way of a certain number of unsuccessful IUI / insemination / IVF etc so that's what we're doing. Obviously it's different if you have a medical reason for needing treatment, but it's just a lack of sperm for us!

B xxx


----------



## Wingle79

Fay -   tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## bethannora

Yes- good luck for tomorrow Fay! You will be amazing. I'll have everything crossed- enjoy the famous toast!!! Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay - good luck for transfer.

We had our planning appointment today.  AF due to arrive early next week so due to start dr on 14 June, scratch booked in for 15 june, ec week of 13 july.


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you for all your good luck messages ladies!! I'm very excited today, can't believe today is EC!!!  

Talking frog - great news you have your dates - not long away either xx

Will update you all when I'm home later 

Fay xxx


----------



## Mshirley

Good luck today fay xx


----------



## GGbear

Thank you ladies,

I have a consultation early June with CRGW Bristol office and really impressed that the consultation is free because ive had failed ICSI elsewhere.  Very keen to get a second opinion and see if we can afford another blast of icsi or if we qualify for another cheaper treatment fingers crossed.

Good luck with all your treatments ladies sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## Wingle79

Fay - Well done!! Glad that the drugs are strong! Fingers crossed that you get lots of embies tomorrow xx


----------



## bethannora

Best news ever Fay xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Well done Fay! Fingers crossed for good  news tomorrow xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay - congratulations  -fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Wow so much happens so quickly on here! 

Faye - so pleased you had such a successful EC - that's great news - everything crossed for tomorrow xx

Thanks for all the well wishes for my appointment - all went well and we're gonna go for July as June is a bit busy and awkward for doing tx. Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Well done Fay! You can relax a bit now! Hopefully your  recipient had good news too  

Angela 
xx


----------



## ladybird83

Hello all.

I wondered if I can join in here? I'm currently DR for my first IVF cycle at CRGW (started DR on 12th May). My wife and I have had four unsuccessful IUI cycles. My EC is booked for week starting June 8, but currently no sign of AF so that might be delayed. I have my baseline scan on 27th. I also had a scratch on 13th - anyone else had that? And I went for acupuncture yesterday - really calmed me down. Anyone else have experience of acupuncture?


----------



## ladybird83

Fay - thanks for the warm welcome! I will probably just go for the scan regardless as I would want to have a look if AF does not appear! Good to know I'm not the only one, I seem to want to control the uncontrollable.

I had 2 IUI cycles with CRGW, both stimulated. The other two I went to Denmark for as that's how we conceived DD in 2011, both Clomid. Finding the travelling difficult to manage this time with DD in school and a different job. I've struggled with the fact I'm now in need of IVF as there is no apparent reason I should not be able to conceive - I'm finding it hard to deal with the unexplained nature of it all. Trying to get some help to stay positive though as I think it's important. What's your story?


----------



## ladybird83

Sorry, just realised it's on your signature! DOH!


----------



## Wingle79

Hi all

Fay - so happy that you have a lot of embies and it's going to plan for you  xx
Ladybird - welcome! When I had DR before (cancelled due to stimms) I had AF only 2 days before scan so still time for you. I had acupuncture when on stimms, it was relaxing and my lining did improve on next scan. Talking frog - looks like we will be cycle buddies!! My EC is due w/c 13th July, fingers crossed for both of us xx
Bethan - did you find out if you can DR for longer? My treatment plan has me DR for 21 days to give time for a bleed, so if needed hopefully this can be done for you xx

AF came yesterday (at last!!) so I start DR on 9th June, baseline scan 29th June and all being well stimm on Gonal F 300, lower the dosage as I go, with EC planned w/c 13 July! The countdown begins 

Hope everyone else is well, Sam xxx


----------



## Wales81

Fay, well done hun! So so pleased for you. You can breathe now!
ladybird,  welcome! I have no experience of acupuncture, but as the ladies said,  with DR the clinic doesn't seem too fussed about not bleeding on time. For me, AF arrived on time and didn't stop for a fortnight but even so there was still a little fluid and a cyst at baseline scan so my cycle was then cancelled.  
If you have any other questions the girls on this thread are so knowledgeable I'm sure they'll be able to help xxx


----------



## bethannora

Sam- so glad af is here & you have your dates! Mega exciting! Fab they're putting you on gonal-f too! Hope they do that with me! I'm just gonna phone them on day 1 of my af & hope my dates work out ok. If it arrives on time I should be ok  you're officially on the countdown now. I'm sure with gonal f 300 you will have loads of follicles this time! 

B xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Glad you had good news Fay - fingers crossed for Monday. 

Wingle - your dates look similar to mine so our paths may cross,

Welcome ladybird - I was concerned last time that my af wouldn't arrive in time as seemed to be later than normal - arrived the day before my baseline scan and told at the scan everything was fine. 

Just waiting now for af to start (due early next week) so I have definite dates to start not just planned dates.


----------



## ladybird83

So AF turned up today - yay! Clearly worried too much too quickly about that one. Doing a dance right now!

Fay - well done on your embies - that's a great result, isn't it? I'm really feeling the effects of DR, having hot flushes regularly and feeling emotional constantly (I cried about a dead squirrel on the road the other day, not like me at all). I'm trying not to think negatively about these side effects and focus at the end aim, but it's hard at times. 

Bethan - we were lucky to have a DD with IUI in 2011, never thought it would be any different this time TBH. For us it was mostly about the sperm - we conceived DD in Denmark and like to be able to choose whichever sperm we want regardless of quota and import rules. But the travelling is too difficult this time around with DD in school, different jobs and I'm not as predictable as my other half, lol. I found IUI a real lottery though - so many ups and downs in quick succession. Struggled to come to terms with needing IVF (felt like the start of the end and all that), but getting some help to think positively so think I'm good to go.

I'm on Suprecur ATM, then on Menopur. Have some of you had both Menopur and Gonal F? What's the difference - did you find one better than the other?


----------



## Wingle79

Hi Ladybird, 

Glad your AF had turned up  I found DR emotional, one morning started crying, OH asked what was wrong, said I don't know! Then stared laughing . Lucky he was prepared by the nurses that this may happen!! The good news is that once you start stimms you should start to feel better. My first IVF/ICSI on menopur was cancelled. I had 150 dose that was increased after 1 week and then the follies grew fine but only 4/5 so seeing how I go on Gonal F this time. I don't think one drug is better than another, just how we respond is different and until you stimm you don't know what's best for you.

Hope your symptoms ease soon and good luck with you scan, Sam xx


----------



## bethannora

Ladybird- so glad your af is here. Woohoo! I did menopur on my first go of ivf too. Think it works for most ladies our age. Like Sam I had a poor response to stims so will be trying gonal f as an alternative. I don't think one is better than the other- it's just finding the one that's right for you. So sorry your iui journey was so hard. Hopefully this one will be better! Will your dw be injecting you? I really loved that my dp did that for me! We have chosen to get the sperm from crgw- there was a match that was ideal for us (same characteristics as my dp, just male!!)

Wales- when will you be scanned to see if the cyst is gone? Sorry if you've said- my work is manic & I'm finding it so hard to remember things (I'll probably wake up tomorrow & have forgotten how to tie my shoelaces!!!)


Sam- not long til you start dr! So excited for you. Are you nervous for this round? Have you got the same nurse? 

Talking frog- roll on your af! It makes everything more real having dates! 

Fay- have you had anymore updates on your fabulous embies?

B xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay - great news - they might be - when is your transfer?  Last year in the time between us speaking to the embryologist to confirm grading and how many, and having transfer one had started hatching!

Ladybird - glad af arrived. 

I hope everyone is having a good bank holiday weekend.  We have made the most of the weather and painted the shed.  Managed between us to do two coats and do some weeding and pruning in the border.  Now it shows that the fence needs painting too so may have to go and get more paint while it is still on offer.  Now making a list of things I want to get done before we start stimming -  only problem is that the list is too long for the number of weekends.


----------



## Mshirley

Good luck tomorrow fay  xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay- how you feeling about tomorrow? So exciting! And amazing news re your super embies  hood you're not uncomfortable after ec? I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow!

Pollita- bet you can't wait until Tuesday. Eeekkkk! Do you know when your next af is due? Have you tried to guess dates? Good luck 

Mshirley- have you got dates for your 20 week scan yet? You're finding out the sex, aren't you? Think I remember you saying your DH really wants to know! Must only be 6/7 weeks away now? Woop! Any cravings? Are you showing yet?

Talking frog- wow, sounds like you've had a productive weekend. Well done! We went to a Eurovision party last night- that's about as productive as we've been! 

Ladybird- good luck for your baseline this week! Not long to go for you now.... It all goes so fast once you start stimming  

Sam- Hope you're ok & you've had a lovely b/h.

Wales- hope you're ok too & enjoying the long weekend!

Little miss me- enjoy your month off before you start in July. We might be cycle buddies 

Angela- when is you follow up appt? Really hope you're doing ok x

B xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay - good luck for your transfer tomorrow afternoon. 

Pollita - good luck for your treatment planning on Tuesday. 

Lady bird - good luck for your baseline scan.

Hope everyone else is ok too. 

AFM - I seem to be on a mission now to get things done before we start.  AF arrived this evening a day earlier than expected so will phone on tuesday to confirm dates.  I will wait until I have spoken to the surgery about my thyroid test results first just in case (can't believe I forgot to phone until it was too late).

Now we have done the shed I want to get more paint to do the fence.  It shouldn't actually take to long - I think the paint is water based and it has no smell to it.  Have the church bazzaar next saturday though so will be a bit late to start when we get back so will have to wait until the following weekend (weather permitting).  Hopefully I can tidy up a few things in the front garden too so we are on top of it.  There is also lots to do inside so will try to get some of that done next weekend. Hoping my body works in my favour with timings as I have put my name down to cover a table at a messy church and depending on how things go could end up having ec on that day. Don't really want them all to know so will have to think of something to say.  I can still get everything ready for whoever does it instead so not too bad.  Also my dd has a party and family picnic on her last day in nursery so fingers crossed we can go with her.  Based on how long I stimmed for last time ec and transfer will be the day after both of them, but if we end up a day early it will clash with both.


----------



## Mshirley

All good here thank you im 14 weeks now booked a gender scan for 3rd June so excited! I think If I remember right my 20 week scan is 3rd july, they booked that at my 12 week scan! Having to have bloods done once a fortnight, they are being extra cautious to make sure I don't get pre eclampsia again and have been put on baby aspirin to help  x


----------



## Wingle79

Hi,

Fay - Good luck for today with your 2 little embies! Are you having the 2ww off work? Xx

Talking frog - hope your thyroid results are good so you can start ASAP. I think I also have your bug of trying to do everything before stimms! Xx

Pollita - It is exciting to get those dates  countdown starts for you tomorrow! Xx

Mshirley - Glad all is going well, and hope your back is feeling better now xx

Bethan - hope you had a good b/h and Eurovision night went well  Jodie has booked me in with her for my baseline. Now I have dates I am less anxious. 2 weeks to DR seems really close just hope I respond better this time xx

Ladybird - good luck for Wednesday! like Bethan says, stimms goes so quick with all the scans xx

Wales - hope you are well and AF turns up soon and you can start treatment planning xx

Angela, LMM and LMH - hope you had a lovely bank holiday   xxx

Sam xx


----------



## Wales81

ahh congratulations Fay. Let's hope the 2WW goes quickly for you! 
Bethan, where are you with your treatment now? Do you have dates yet. 
Polita,  good luck with treatment planning Tomorrow,  I felt so much better when I had some solid dates. 
Mshirley,  glad things are good with you. Time seems to be going by so quickly! 
Hope everyone else is OK too.
AFM- No sign of Af yet. I'm getting so impatient!  I have microgynon ready to start on day 1 and I'll be going in for a scan on day 21 of that cycle and starting straight away if this cyst has gone. I'ts looking like I'm going to be going into August time with my treatment which I really didn't want. I work in Community Development and August is a very busy month as we take children away on residential, so It's sports, swimming and generally being very active.  If my last cycle is anything to go be I'll be shattered!  
Xx


----------



## Wingle79

Fay - fantastic news  so pleased for you, xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay - great news - you can really see how the one is hatching. 

Mshirly - glad everything is ok.  We found out the sex too, but at our 20 week scan.  They would not tell us it was a girl, only that they could not see anything.  After being told the same thing three times (baby was wriggling to much so had to go back for them to finish the 20 week scan) we were pretty safe to start buying pink.

Wales - hope af arrives soon.

Pollita - hope all goes well tomorrow.

Wingle - the two weeks will go fast - I am only a week behind you. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

AFM - I tried today to have a good sort out of toys (a job and a half).  Managed to do some this morning and late afternoon, still have some to go but through the worst.  Wasn't helped by dd deciding she wanted to play with things I had just put away.  Have a pile of toys she has grown out of ready to go in the loft just incase we are lucky this time.


----------



## ladybird83

Fay - great news for you, well done! Crossing everything I've got. I have never seen pictures of embies before - that is so great. I wouldn't worry about getting up 5 mins after ET or going to the toilet. Where they put them they can't slide out. It's the same with IUI - putting your legs up or lying down won't make a difference as the sperm is in a place where they don't need gravity to help. Jodie did one of my IUIs and she worked at IVF Wales when we started fertility treatment for DW in 2010 so she's been involved throughout our journey. I have a lot of time for her and think she knows what she's talking about. Try not to worry, those embies might be implanting as we speak  

Bethan - great that you found a donor who is a great match to your DP. We bought ours from ESB and I think it's fair to say the donor we will be using this time is our favourite so far. Maybe it's meant to be for both of us? We have a set of criteria for selecting sperm - firstly, at least 3 grandparents must have lived until over 80 (that weeds out a lot), secondly health history of donor and family must be great and thirdly, we look at their characteristics to see whether we actually like them. I think everybody chooses differently depending on what's important to them and that's exactly how it should be. If I asked my DW to inject me we're likely to have a fainting episode every night - she's not good with needles or blood (she's equally bad whether she is having it done or someone else - she doesn't discriminate). Imagine the fun we had when she was having treatment! She has had hypnotherapy which has made her a lot better though, but think I will keep the drugs in my own capable hands. I injected her with the trigger shot when we conceived DD - I wanted to feel part of the whole process and I'm glad I did it.

Wales - I find impatience is the most difficult thing to handle with this whole process. And AF really winds me up when she doesn't play fair. If it works for you in August it will be the perfect time - I think that's the only way to think about it without going stir crazy.

Pollita - good luck.

TalkingFrog - at least your AF is playing fair - good for you! It's all getting exciting now, isn't it? I'm on a misson to get things done in the house ATM too, but can't work out if it's because I like things to be in order or to occupy my overactive mind. I've painted the fence and loads of plant post which I am planning to finish planting tonight, time permitting. And I cleaned the house from top to bottom on the weekend - tidy house tidy mind  

I'm feeling surprisingly good about the baseline scan tomorrow, hoping for good news. I know very little about what happens when I start stimming - any of you knowledgeable people want to tell me a bit about what to expect? I'm worried about getting OHSS as I have PCO - have any of experienced this?


----------



## bethannora

Pollita- how did it go today?

Ladybird- absolutely, I expect everyone has their own criteria! Glad you found your best yet for this round! Your poor DW being scared of needles. Good luck for baseline tomorrow though- very exciting! As for stimms- you will hopefully start tomorrow, then probably have a scan next mon, weds, fri & then possibly another Monday if you're not ready for ec then. They adjust your dose at the scans if needed (will up or down your dose). What's your amh? They keep a good eye on you with all the scans so don't worry about ohss. Good luck!

Fay- I've heard when they implant your embies it's like putting dust in jam (impossible to 'unstick')! You will be fine, Jodie knows what she's doing  just relax & enjoy being pupo!

B xxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita- amazing news. Well done! So exciting you can start so soon! Oooh, we're they ok when you asked to dr longer because of work? Depending on my dates I might have to ask the same. Fingers crossed they don't mind doing it for me too. What nurse do you have? I get you are super excited 

B x


----------



## Wingle79

Hi all

Fay - don't worry, they're both in there! However, by the time I get to ET I may start thinking that they could fall out and will be leaving CRGW by a walking handstand  xx

Bethan - It must be a lot of work planning fundraising campaign. Hopefully you'll have a lovely sunny day and raise a load of money for the RSPCA xx

Pollita - glad today went well, seems like me, you and talkingfrog will be cycle buddies  fingers crossed for us all xx

Talkingfrog - Has DD let you tidy up some more of her toys? Or have you moved onto another job she is less interested in xx

Ladybird - good luck for tomorrow. The nurses keep a good eye to stop OHSS just remember lots of water and protein. When I was on stimms my belly became very bloated so leggings and loose clothes were a must! Xx

Wales - hope you are out of limbo soon and can start planning xx

Hope everyone else is having a good day, Sam xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay -  as others have said, once they are in they can't fall out.

Ladybird  - good luck for baseline scan tomorrow. Different people respond differently to stimms.  You might get some bloating so I wore leggings and tunic tops when I could (easier to do as the weather is a bit better).  I had ohss on my first cycle (but after transfer).  They will keep a close eye on the number of follies you are producing and adjust your dose if needed.  I felt that my ovaries were very heavy towards the end of the first cycle, but not on the second and the number of follies only differed by one between cycles.  Make sure you drink at least 2 litres and eat plenty of protein and you should be fine.

Pollita - glad treatment planning went well.

Wingle -  I did some of it after she had gone to bed.  Have not had chance go do any today as come in from work and go straight out to slimming world on a Tuesday.  by the time I then had tea, spoke to my mother in law, then my mum on the phone.  Have just been told by dh that she looked in all the drawers in her room before going to sleep.  Had put the things I was going to get rid of in the top drawers thinking she could not reach inside them (you cannot move in our spare room as things have been dumped on the floor -  my project for tomorrow while waiting for my drugs delivery and the gas fitter to arrive).  Will now have to rethink how I sneak them out -  if they all disappear in one go she will notice!

Wales - hope af arrives soon.

AFM- Phoned the surgery this afternoon to get blood results and was a bit surprised to find that they were upping my thyroxin from 100 to 125 and to repeat bloods in 6 weeks. Then phoned back and asked for the figures and my thyroid stimulating hormone is 5.2. Spoke to Yvonne and it should be below 2 for them to start the cycle, so we have scrapped the dates that were arranged last week and I need to give them a ring after the next blood test.  Hopefully they will be ok to then start - but we may just miss being able to have the scratch and dr on that cycle.  If they are still not adjusted enough I will be very near to my 42nd birthday by the time we start which is not really what we wanted.  At least it gives us more time to complete everything on the to do list, as long as we don't loose momentum as a result.


----------



## bethannora

Sam- fingers crossed indeed for the sun...although stuck in a tent might not be great if it's boiling! Haha. Fab news that you & pollita are cycle buddies! It's lovely to share dates & clinics with someone  

Talking frog- sorry it looks like treatment might be delayed a bit. You might be a cycle buddy with wales & me instead. Sorry, I don't know much at all re thyroid treatment, but I really hope you're ok & it's sorted ASAP. I know how disappointing delays are. Roll on the completion of your to do list- you're so good with sorting out your odd jobs! 

Wales- any sign of af yet? Hope so! 

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Ladybird - good luck for your scan today!! Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Ladybird how was your scan today? Are you ready to start stimms? Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks Bethan.  The to do list goes in fits and starts so need to make the most of it while it lasts.


----------



## bethannora

Ladybird- hope the baseline went well & you can start stimming  what dose of stims are you on? Things will honestly fly by now with all the scans. Good luck x


----------



## ladybird83

Hey ladies

My scan yesterday went well, all looked fine so I injected first dose of stimms yesterday. So exciting! Didn't have time to write to you all, sorry, I was too busy treating myself to some new clothes   I'm on 150 Menopur - apparently it's quite low My AMH is 22 (I think) so they seem to think I will respond OK. I have had various success with Gonal F during IUI - producing 1 follie, no follies, 2 follies and 8 follies, in that order. Seems a bit up and down to me, but I guess I will just have to trust them. Currently struggling my way through my second bottle of water - feel like I haven't done much work as I'm in the toilet all the time   We're going away to Devon tomorrow for a long weekend so the time before my next scan on Monday will fly by, I expect. Debbie said I would probably need a scan on Wed and Fri, which is going to cause me some issues in work as I'm due to go to Wrexham on Weds. I'll see what happens Monday and then try to find solutions if I have to I guess. 

Pollita - my DW used to faint every time she had blood taken because of her needle/blood fear. She went to see a hypnotherapist and it has really helped her with the fear. She hasn't fainted since and now uses some techniques to help her stay calm if she needs to. Might be something to consider if it's really bad for you.


----------



## ladybird83

Bethan - thanks for the info, always useful to know what to expect even if it's different for you.

TalkingFrog - thanks for the info and tips. I don't actually own leggings or a tunic so might put that on my shopping list. Again, really sorry to hear your news, but crossing my fingers for you when you're ready.

Pollita - if you want contact details for the one DW visited please DM me - she's fairly close to the clinic.


----------



## bethannora

Ladybird- well done on the scan! Amazing that you have started stims. You are the same as me- start stimming on a weds, with scans mon / weds & fri the week after. I agree with talkingfrog re leggings & tunics- I lived in them when I was injecting. Although I had bloating almost straight away form the microgynon, and then the stims made me even bigger again! Finally the bloating has now gone (just in time for holidays in a few weeks). Phew!

Fay- so sorry I don't know anything about et as I didn't get there. STOP GOOGLING! Your embies will be implanting perfectly 

Pollita- hopefully your fear of injections will outweigh how exciting it will be to start the journey of making a baby (or babies). I have heard on other boards that the emla cream works wonders!

B xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fay  -  they didn't use ultrasound on me either, which I was expecting as ivf wales did on our first cycle.  They had done a mock transfer though so they knew where to put them. They told us at the open evening in Feb 2014 that they do a mock transfer at collection so I don't think it is new. I googled it once too and I think like most things different clinics have different practices. I don't think one is better than the other.  I'm sure your embies are snuggling in nicely. 

ladybird - glad your scan went well.  My protocol is for 150 menopur too. I am not complaining - the medication bill is reduced.  I ended up with about 14 follies and 13 eggs last time.

Bethan - glad your bloating has gone down.

Hope everyone else is ok. 

We are looking forward to going to hay on wye for the book festival tomorrow.  We are booked on to very intellectual talks  as they are childrens events- spot the dog  and Topsy and Tim.


----------



## mrsj12

Hi All,

Sorry to crash your thread but after many heartbreaking cycles hubby and I are looking at changing clinics and CRGW is one at the top of the list as they do IMSI, 5dt, embryoscope and embryoglue none of which our previous clinic do. I just wondered if any of you have male factor and how you are finding the clinic? We will probably look to the Bristol clinic as this is about an hour closer to us. Any advice you can give would be great. 

Thanks in advance and best of luck to all of you cycling.


----------



## ladybird83

Hello all

Hope you had a good weekend. I've been for my scan this morning and so far so good. I'm currently making 14 follies, 7 on each side. Jodie was happy with my meds and dose so carrying on as I have been until my next scan on Weds. I know it's early days, but happy with what my body has done so far - big pat on the back. *Talkingfrog*, sounds like I'm copying you in terms of the follies, hope I can follow suit for the eggs too!

Mrsj12 - can't help you on the male factor front, but for what it's worth I have always found CRGW to be great. The staff are friendly, it's easy to get hold of the doctor if you need to and they have always given me the appointments I need, even at short notice.


----------



## bethannora

Mrsj12- I can't help on the male factor front either (sorry) but I can't rate crgw highly enough. They are so friendly, personal, kind & professional. I definitely trust them. Good luck x

Ladybird- well done on your 14 follicles. That's fab! Good growing  good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Talking frog- hope you enjoyed the book festival & learnt a lot in your high brow intellectual talks! 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Mshirley

Hey ladies hope you are all well our gender scan is tomorrow! So exciting , I wondered for those who egg shared how long did you wait to be matched ? My friend been waiting 9 weeks now x


----------



## pollita

It took me 10 weeks, mshirley. I know some have been matched a lot quicker but I was told it could take up to 3 months so 9 weeks isn't too bad.


----------



## Wingle79

Hi ladies

Hope your all well, 

MShirley - all exciting with your scan tomorrow!! Will you be letting everyone know if it's a girl or boy? Xx

Ladybird - fantastic news with the follies, and good luck for your scan tomorrow xx

Talkingfrog - sorry to hear your treatment is being delayed. How was the book festival? Was it a nice break from the decorating! Xx

Bethan - getting in the holiday mood yet! It'll be great to get away from the wind and rain xx

Fay - Only a couple of days to Zante😎☀ Hope everything is okay xx

Pollita, Wales and Angela - hope your all okay xxx

mrsj12 - sorry I can't help as we have unknown fertility issues and going to Wales CRGW but I am happy with our treatment. Wishing you the best of luck xx

Sorry if I missed anyone. AFM - 1 week to DR!! I had a interview this week to (ironically) cover a maternity leaver and got the role! Also still madly decorating but almost finished 3 rooms. It's been nice with everything going on to have my mind taken of treatment for the last few weeks.

Have a good week ladies, Sam xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

MrsJ12 - we have found CRGW very friendly and approachable.  We had sperm stored at ivf wales as back up and they were happy for us to use one of their shippers and transfer it to them.  We wondered about imsi (our last try so want to make sure we have done everything possible).  If fresh sperm is used then there would probably be no need.  If frozen used then we can decide on the day to use imsi if we want. We have also found that they don't push you towards a decision that would cost more money - when we had a review recently we were clearly told the options and chances (about 15% due to my age) so that we could make an informed choice ourselves. 

Ladybird - great news on your follies. Hope you get a good crop of eggs.

Mshirley - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Bethan, Wingle - we enjoyed the book festival thanks.  Parking was a bit more organised and the whole thing felt less manic than last year.  DD loved spot the dog, and Topsy and Tim.  They were both done by the same story teller and she was really good at getting all the children to interact all through the story.  

It is our 10th wedding anniversary today so we went to the harvester for a meal (it is convenient, there is something for all of us (DH is veggie) and I like the salad bar).  DD was on top form and kept the waitress amused - she ended up giving her 4 stickers before we left!


----------



## Mshirley

Yes il report back  it's at 7pm long wait! She's starting to think crgw is a bad clinic because she is waiting so long to be matched x


----------



## Mshirley

Update! It's a little girl  with very long legs x


----------



## pollita

Yay, congratulations Mshirley!


----------



## bethannora

Amazing news Mshirley! Bet your dd is happy- a little sister to play with! Xxx


----------



## Wingle79

Congratulations Mshirley, lovely news  xx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you  yes I have a very happy big sister! Can't wait to start sewing a matching outfit lol x


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations MShirley


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations Mshirley


----------



## ladybird83

Mshirley - Congratulations, fantastic news. So nice to see that it works for some people.

Wingle - well done on your new job, excellent.

AFM - I had a scan this morning, growing 12 follies  at the moment. I was expecting EC on Monday, but they majority of follies are not over 18mm so Amanda advised carrying on with drugs until Monday for a new scan, with EC pencilled in for Weds. Now I'm feeling worried that they either won't grow enough or that they (particularly the two that are over 18mm) will grow too much by Monday and it will all go wrong. Feel like I should be happy with how things are going, but can't get the feeling of gloom and dread out of my head. Amanda also said to carry on with drugs and tried to reassure me. Am I worrying unnecessarily?


----------



## Wingle79

Ladybird - I know it can be hard not to worry but you do have a fantastic follie count and Amanda's decision is based on so much experience of what works so do try to remain positive about Monday. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Ladybird - I'm sure you will be fine on Monday.  I had a similar situation and stimmed for an extra two days to get the slightliy smaller ones big enough.  They discounted the much smaller ones and was told that two may be lost. One the day the two bigger ones must have still been there and one of the much smaller ones must have grown big enough too because had one more follie than at my last scan.  Good luck for monday.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me gategrashing your thread as I'm not currently a CRGW patient but I'm thinking of having some investigations done there (Saline Scan and/or Hysteroscopy and a biopsy for the NK cells test).

Has anyone got experience of any of these things? I had a 3D scan earlier this year so not sure whether I need a Saline Scan but just trying to tick all the boxes at the moment! I've had a laparoscopy but not a hysto, hence why I'm thinking I should perhaps do this too and could have the scratch and NK Cells test at the same time?

I've sent an email to the clinic today but just wondered whether anyone had any good/bad experiences and particularly interested to hear if you've had a hysto at CRGW (I realise that it's in a local hospital).

Thanks in advance. Westies xx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi everyone

Westies, sorry but I do not have any experience of the tests you are having. We have only had the first investigations of SA and AMH but I can let you know that we had our results really quickly. Also, when I emailed a question they got back to me the same day. My experience has been positive with CRGW and I'm sure they'll help you decided the best tests for you. Good luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed that 2015 is your year xx

Ladybird, good luck for your scan tomorrow   that it all goes well xx

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine, 

Sam xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Sam, that's very sweet of you  I saw Amanda for a second opinion after our first (and only NHS) cycle failed and was very impressed. We would have had our second fresh cycle at CRGW if it wasn't for winning a free cycle at the Lister in London. Despite the cycle not working, we have five 'frosties' and the first FET is included so we may as well use it. If that doesn't work out then we've already decided to transfer our frosties to CRGW and do future FETs there. We're based in North Somerset so it's much more convenient not to mention cheaper too! Anyway, hope that explains why we're thinking of having some further tests done at CRGW now. I'll give them a call tomorrow afternoon if I don't receive a reply to my email by then. Good luck for you too honey x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello I love westies - I haven't had any of the investigations you are thinking of at CRGW, but have always found them approachable if you have any questions.  I doubt if they will take long to reply to your e-mail. Good luck.

Ladybird - good luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## ladybird83

Westies - I haven't had any of the treatments you mention, sorry, but have always found CRGW very friendly and professional for what it's worth. You're a lucky duck winning that free treatment - use it I say!

AFM - as usual, you were all right, I shouldn't have worried. Scan this morning showed 18 good sized follies so really hoping for a good crop during EC on Weds. EEEEKKK! Excited and a bit scared. I have had a follicle reduction previously so sort of know what to expect. How did you all feel after your EC? I am taking Weds and Thurs off work, but have thought about asking for Fri too in case I don't feel great. Don't want to use up all my leave before the summer though!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Ladybird - glad your scan results were good.  l had no side effects following ec, was lucky enough not to have any side effects to drugs either.  My first ec was a sat so went back as normal on Sunday.  My second was a Wednesday,  but expecting it to be on the Monday with a 5 day transfer I had booked the week off anyway.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for your kind messages ladybird and talkingfrog (loving our animal inspired names!  )

ladybird - great news on your scan and good luck for your EC on Wednesday. I have had two egg collections - they got seven on the first and 20 on the second (increased stimms on the second) and my recovery from the two procedures were quite different. The first time, I took the following day off work and then went back and was fine, no side effects at all. The second time, I had the procedure on the Monday and took the following day off, then worked from home the rest of the week. I was very sore, uncomfortable and bloated. I only felt comfy in jogging bottoms and couldn't really drive - it took about a week for me to start feeling normal again. If you have an intense/active job, it may be worth booking the day off but if you're office based then you should be OK. Perhaps you can wait and see how you feel on Wednesday? Keep drinking lots of water to flush the meds through your system and you'll be fine. Good luck honey x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Meant to say went back to work as normal on the Monday.


----------



## ladybird83

Thanks, Westies and TalkingFrog. I have pencilled in leave for the Friday too, in case I don't feel well or they ask me to come in for ET. It will be easier for me to cancel the leave then request it on Weds. If I can go to 5-day transfer I'm guessing this will be on Sunday? Do CRGW do transfers on a Sunday? I really hope they don't make me have a 3-day just because they don't want to do it on a Sunday.


----------



## bethannora

Hi ladybird

Great news for you - well done! If ec is Wednesday, then a 5 day transfer will be Monday (day 1 is the day after ec, not the day of). Hope that makes sense 

Good luck for weds x


----------



## ladybird83

Bethan, thanks for enlightening me. I never know in this game when to count from!


----------



## bethannora

I know, I'm the same. It's all so confusing! Mind you, it doesn't take much to confuse me!

B x


----------



## Bells2b

Hello Everyone 

We are looking at CRGW as a potential clinic to receive IVF with a transfer to our surrogate. Our plan was to visit a clinic in North Cyprus, but we are now seeing if we can keep everything in the UK. 

The reviews online aren't great for CRGW and we were wondering if anyone had some recent feedback or information that might be helpful to us?

Thank you!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bells - welcome to the thread.  I have found crgw very friendly and approachable.  We went to open evenings fir lwc Cardiff and crgw.  We felt lwc were very focused on telling you how great they were and what they could do, but focused less pn the patient. Crgw came over more patient focused.  There have been a a couple of instances where we have had appointments they could have charged for and didn't like a second follow up after failed cycle. I have also found them good at getting back to me too. Open days for both will be online.


----------



## Bells2b

Ah that's great, thank you! It's so hard when you've never heard of a clinic before! We live in London and of course don't mind travelling but just wanted to make sure.

Their success rates seem pretty good too. Any many of you had successful pregnancies from there? X


----------



## ladybird83

Bells - I'm currently having IVF at CRGW and find them a pleasure to deal with. I too went to an open evening for LWC, but found them much the same as Bethan. They kept reminding us they were the biggest clinic in the UK every two minutes! I also had an issue with the way they select donor sperm, but that's not relevant to you. I have had appointments which they could have charged me for and I find the nurses nice. I also have a lot of time for Amanda, she seems to know what she's doing.


----------



## ladybird83

Sorry, meant to say the same as TalkingFrog. Getting confused today - I'm blaming it on EC tomorrow as that's constantly on my mind.


----------



## bethannora

Bells - I couldn't agree more with what the other ladies have already said. I honestly can't rate CRGW highly enough, they really do make you feel so at ease. They never rush you, always answer all your questions, get back quickly to emails etc. I have never felt like just a number there, they really make you feel like they care. Like the others have mentioned, I also had appointment at both LWC & CRGW, and for us it was a no brainer to go with CRGW. 

Good luck with whatever clinic you decide to use 

B x


----------



## Bells2b

Ladies, thank you soo much!!

Honestly this has made all the difference. Good luck on EC tomorrow..so very exciting!!! Fingers crossed for us all! Xx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi Ladies

Ladybird - Good luck for tomorrow!! Seems like you are on the way to get a bumper crop at EC  xx

Bells2b - Welcome  Glad that everyone has helped you. I also have been happy with CRGW and chose the clinic based on feedback from friends and colleagues who have had successful pregnancies here xx

Hope everyone else is well xx

AFM - DR started again today with baseline scan on the 29 June to decide whether we can start stimms. I forgot how itchy the jab is  OH doing the jabbing honours again as he is now a pro at that!! Hoping that the next 3 weeks fly by! 

Sam xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Ladybird - good luck for ec tomorrow.

Had a smile at you saying Bethan instead of Talkingfrog as my dd is called Bethan.  

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hope all is going ok for everyone here - I'm absolutely rubbish at keeping up! Looks like we'll be mid July now. Out of interest is everyone at this clinic being put on noresthisterone to control the flow of patients? Have taken it for five days a couple of times in the past but now I've been told I have to take it for ten  xx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi little miss me, sorry I cannot help as I was on suprecur last time and on the same protocol this time. I have seen other ladies on here who took the same meds as you so hopefully they can help xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sorry Little miss me but I can't help either.  I was on supracur last time and am due to be next time.


----------



## ladybird83

I'm sorry I didn't let you know how my EC went yesterday, but I was really not feeling well. Had to take the time out to rest. Feeling much better today, but still tender and a bit uncomfortable. I had 19 eggs collected, 17 of which were mature. I had a call this morning to say 9 fertilised, 5 from the ICSI group and 4 from the IVF group. I'm really happy with this and feel lucky not to have OHSS as I had a large number of follies and have PCO. Crossing everything I've got for a good number come Monday. I'm having ET on Monday. I have considered having two transferred, but think we have decided to just go with one. We don't really want three children and the risks are significant. Thank you for all your well wishes - I really felt so supported. 

Littlemissme - like the others I was on Suprecur so can't help you, I'm afraid.


----------



## Wingle79

Hi ladybird, fantastic news!! Hope you recover soon and sending you loads of good luck for ET xxx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations ladybird - amazing news!

Little miss me - also can't help as I am the same as the other ladies; suprecur only.

Sam - fab that you have started dr! The suprecur itch - I remember it well! Good luck!

B x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news ladybird - have a relaxing weekend to prepare for monday.


----------



## Kleaker2012

Hi,
I'm new to this......
Please can I join your thread?
I've just started treatment at University of Wales Cardiff   and would like to talk to other couples going through the same treatment for a little support, and help support others


----------



## Wingle79

Welcome Kleaker  My signature below lets you know my story so far. Currently I am in week 1 of DR with stimms due after 29 June as long as my scans are clear. The plan is EC from 13 July for IVF/ICSI. How far are you into treatment? How are you finding UWC? The ladies on here are having treatment at CRGW so it would be interesting to know how UWC are?

Ladybird, good luck for tomorrow .

Hope everyone else is well,

Sam xxx


----------



## Kleaker2012

Hi,
Thank you for your reply   I started treatment on Tuesday, I'm taking menopur injections and have to go back tomorrow for a scan to check the stimulation progress. Sorry I'm very new to this what's DR and EC? 
CRGW is ok it's been a long process to get where we are as been fobbed off a few times with a different excuses as to not being able to start treatment as was supposed to of started last October. This is my first attempt. Is this your first and where are you having your treatment?

Kerry x


----------



## Wingle79

Hi Kerry, sorry for the confusion with abbreviations! I've sent you a personal message(PM) which you'll find in your messages box with what they mean. I was the same but now it's my second language   xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kerry - good luck with your cycle. There is lots of information on the site as to what to expect. We had our first at UHW 5 years ago when it was known as ivf wales and had our daughter as a result. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow - they will be able to see from the scan how you are responding. Your next scan will be sooner so they can monitor how well things are developing and judge when to do the egg collection.

The following link should take you to a page with a list of abbreviations - you will be surprised how quickly you pick them up. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Ladybird - good luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

AFM - hoping that this week goes better than last week. Had a lousy week last week so things can only get better.


----------



## Kleaker2012

Thank you for your reply wingle79 and talkingfrog  
Talkingfrog did you conceive first time through treatment?
I've done a screen shot of the abbreviations thank you thank you for the link


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kerry - yes we did .  We had a go at iui first, partly to see how I responded and how things would go.  (dh had mixed test results and my day 21 test showed I had not ovulated, but as I have a slightly longer cycle may have been a bit early).  I did short protocol (didn't down regulate first so started on day 2 of my cycle) but over responded for iui ( they wanted between 3 and 5 follicles but on my first scan there were 7).  We had the choice to abandon or convert to ivf/icsi which is what we did.  On the day they chose to do icsi.  I had two 5 day blasts put back in.  I think originally they both took as thought I had miscarried at 5 and a half weeks, but at my scan a week later there was still a healthy heartbeat. I was 36 at the time of treatment and 37 when she was born.  

My AMH tests at crgw have show I have a good ovarian reserve but am borderline for over responding.  As i had ohss after transfer on the first go, the cycles at crgw have been long protocol (starts on day 21 with down regulation).  

Ladyird - hope everything went ok today. 

Hope everyone else is ok.  

AFM - so far so good - today went better than last week.  My mums birthday too so had birthday cake


----------



## ladybird83

I have not posted in a while as I felt so rubbish after EC! Everything hurt, I looked 6 months pregnant and I couldn't even sneeze. I went for a scan on Friday which showed some fluid, but not enough to cancel. Things got better on Saturday and I was feeling hopeful for ET yesterday, but alas it was not to be. The consultant scanned me and found a whooping 9cm of fluid in my pelvis and abdomen. He recommended a freeze-all, which we did, but I am still bitterly disappointed. We collected 19 eggs, 17 of which were mature, 9 fertilised and 7 made it to blasto on day 5. But only 3 were good enough quality to freeze - one 4/5AA and two 4BB. It seems so little from so many eggs! And now I am waiting again, for fluid to disappear and for things to return to normal. Any of you know how long that is likely to take? I know I should be pleased we have three frosties of good quality, but finding it hard to focus on anything other than my disappointment today. Hopefully it will get better with time.


----------



## Little Miss Me

So sorry to hear what's happened to you Ladybird - immensely frustrating to be put off and to lose so many embies. I know it's not much consolation now but with that much fluid, if they had done ET and you'd gotten preg it could have been pretty unpleasant for the first trimester - although most of us on here often feel like we'd take anything to get that little bundle of joy. I'm always surprised and disappointed by how few embryos get frozen from my cycles so i can really sympathise with you - I find it best to remember that those are your absolutely best ones with the best chance of success so I've got everything crossed for you for when they give you the go ahead with those little frosties. For now, try and be as kind to yourself as you can - it's tough but there are still three little doses of hope in that freezer xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Ladybird - sorry to hear how you have been feeling and that they have frozen your embies.  It is disappointing to have to wait instead of transfer straight away but is probably for the best.  You have some good grade frosties there and some say those that have gone through the freezing process are stronger.  

I had ohss after transfer on my first cycle.  Started to feel a bit bloated about a week after transfer, which did not get better over the weekend.  As it was a bank holiday I phoned on the Tuesday and when they scanned there was fluid there (not sure how much).  I ended up being admitted during the daytime (it was ivf wales so in the heath anyway) so they could monitor my fluids in and out - I had to drink 3 litres of fluids whilst also being on a drip.  I was also told to eat plenty of protein - cheese, chicken etc.  Had to go back the second day for them to monitor fluids, and take more bloods but was not on a drip.  As the blood test results showed things had improved (and my waist measurement had gone down) i did not need to go back again.  I found it went down again quite quickly once I had been treated.  They also gave me something to prevent dvt.  As they were taking bloods they did a pregnancy test which was positive - results doubled the next day too - ended up doing a clearblue on my otd just to see the line 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ladybird83

Littlemissme and Talkingfrog, thank you so much for your supportive words. I still feel disappointed, but have decided I need to move on and be happy that I have some good stuff in the freezer (Magnum in mine, 3 frosties at CRGW)   I did read up on FETs as I was worried about them not thawing, but apparently the rate is about 98% at CRGW so hopefully mine will be in the vast majority. I also read what you suggested, Talkingfrog, that the womb might be in a better position to receive the embryo when there are not so many stimming drugs etc rushing around in the body. So I'm trying to focus on this while I wait for my belly to look less pregnant (what a cruel joke!). 

A question for all of you who have been in the same/similar situation as me before you could go for a FET? I think the consultant suggested two cycles so that's what I'm basing my current thoughts on, but would be interesting to know people's experiences.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Ladybird - glad you are feeling a bit better about things today.  We were not fortunate to get any frosties from either of our cycles so not sure how long you need to wait.  Have you had a look under the Frozen Embryo Transfers thread - I am sure someone there can answer you.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Love the Magnum comment Ladybird - sometimes a sense of humour is the best thing to get us through - you gotta either laugh or cry at times! Am just wondering what flavour Magnum you've got...... Or if it's just a giant bottle of booze!  If it's any good to you when I've gone from fresh to frozen I think I had two cycles but can't remember if I was told to or if the timing just worked out better for us. Depending on state of mind sometimes you need a break but other times you just want to crack on..... But def be kind to your body as well as to your mind xx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi 

Ladybird - I was sorry to hear that your ET has been postponed. It must be so frustrating for a delay to happen at that point. You do still have your frosties, although the magnum may be gone by now , so hopefully your belly will get back to normal soon and you won't need to wait too long to get those frosties on board! Xx

Talkingfrog - how is your week going? Hope it is still going better than last week xx

Little miss me - have you started your treatment yet? If not will you be starting soon? Xx

Hope everyone else is well,

Sam xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Sam - I'll be starting mid July so looks like a couple of weeks behind you. Hope you're finding DR OK xx


----------



## Wingle79

Little miss me - probably dooming myself by saying this, but DR is not to bad, it's easier than last time but could just be that I know what to expect. I have started to feel tired the last couple of days but I can cope with that! Only a couple of weeks for you  Do you take noresthisthetone (sorry for the spelling!) then Another DR drug or is it straight to stimms? Xx


----------



## ladybird83

Hello girlies!

*Wingle*, the Magnum is indeed gone - all 4 of them. And, *Littlemissme*, it was caramel flavour. Delicious too! I have follow up with Amanda on the 1st so guess I will find the answers to my many questions then. My belly is going down slowly, would say it's getting back to normal today. Might even be able to start exercising again next week. I'm trying to keep my head busy by getting stuck into other things, like planning a summer holiday etc. How else are you meant to deal with the waiting?

Talkingfrog, I have looked for a FET thread, but haven't found one. Perhaps I'm being blind - will have another scout around now.

Hope you are all doing well and that your treatment is moving forward.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Wingle - this week went much better thank you.

Ladybird - the frozen embryo transfer thread is main forum page, third heading (In red) for treatment support,  then fet


----------



## Louise4

Hi ladies, I've just had my second icsi cycle at Crgw, love the clinic everyone there is amazing. My first cycle was positive but sadly I lost it at just 5 weeks. I have 3 frosties from that cycle but since I had the 2 cycle package we went for a whole fresh cycle this time, anyway, I had my egg collection last Wednesday and collected 32 eggs so we're doing a freeze all. I'm disappointed not to be having a transfer but I know it's for the best, find out tomorrow how many blasts we have for freezing.

Sorry for the waffle, that's my Crgw story so far, hope you're  all well and don't mind me joining you xxxx


----------



## Wingle79

Welcome Louise  I am sorry about your loss and wish you all the best with your frosties. Gosh, 32 eggs must be a record! How are you feeling after a collection of so many?  Xx

Ladybird - definitely get stuck into new things whilst waiting to transfer your frosties. A day after I was cancelled I applied for a new job, which I started 2 weeks ago and have decorated 3 rooms which made the time fly by! Can't believe I may start stimms in a week  xx

Little Miss Me and Talking Frog - hope you both had a lovely weekend xx

Hope everyone else is okay xx

Sam xx


----------



## Louise4

I'm actually feeling pretty good all things considered, my oh has been literally force feeding me protein which I'm sure has helped. I had 19 last time and actually felt worse then but I expect that had a lot to do with not preparing with the protein.
Good luck with the stims!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello Louise- 32 is a good number - I'm not surprised they said to freeze all. Keep eating plenty of protein and drink between 2 and 3 litres per day to help prevent ohss.  

Wingle - you have been busy. We have had a lovely weekend.  Went to my mums for a birthday tea yesterday as it was her birthday the other day and my brothers today. We went over to westonburt arboretum today a dd rode on her balance bike. She loved it as itis the first time she has gone any distance as usually she goes to the end of the street and back.


----------



## Kleaker2012

Hi,
I've started my first cycle at Cardiff, had my egg collection today (18 eggs collected) should find out tomorrow how many have fertilised. Is this good for first egg collection? 
Can I ask about protein shakes, can anyone recommend a good shake please? 
Many thanks
Kleaker x


----------



## Wingle79

Hi

Congratulations on EC Kleaker! The nurses told me they ideally look to collect 8-15 so 18 seems a really good number, I would be really pleased to get that many! The info I was given from CRGW was to drink complan. I have not tried any other protein drinks. Good luck xx

Hope everyone else has had a good Monday,

Sam xx


----------



## Kleaker2012

Hi wingle79 
Can you get complan from local supermarkets? And did you need to drink this throughout treatment or just before EC and ET?
Have you had EC yet? X


----------



## Wingle79

Hi Kleaker, you can get it from the pharmacy section in supermarkets, about £3 for 4 sachet drinks. I was advised protein before EC but it seems Louise is finding it beneficial after EC to. No EC for me yet, I'm looking to start Stimms next week with EC mid July, xx


----------



## Kleaker2012

Thank you wingle79. I didn't take protein shakes before EC and I didn't know about this, I had a leaflet after EC which explains what to do after and it mentioned protein shakes.
Good luck with stimms. X


----------



## Kleaker2012

Just had a phone call from the hospital 13eggs fertilised out of 18 collected   I'm happy with that. Will find out Thursday how many survived, fingers crossed for some good news.
Also i started cyclogest yesterday, has anyone else on this as well?
Thanks x


----------



## Louise4

Hi kleaker congrats on ec and 13 fertilised is great! I bought protein shakes for body building in the end and protein bars all from Holland and Barrett as the protein content is higher. Amanda told me to have at least 120g a day and 3 litres of water, I'm not going to lie it's so hard to get it all in when you feel so sick but it definitely helps, I got straight on the protein before ec this time and carried it on after and I've recovered much quicker than I did on my last cycle even though I had twice as many eggs this time.
Had the call today and the final number of blastocysts frozen is 12 eek, just need to wait now till I can have a transfer xxx


----------



## Kleaker2012

Hi Louise4
How many egg were collected on your EC? 
Congratulations on your final result I find out Thursday how many survived (very nervous but excited too) x


----------



## Louise4

I massively over responded and got 32 eggs so they icsi'd them then took them to day 5 and froze everything x


----------



## Kleaker2012

Well done   that is a lot of eggs. When do you find out when they transfer the eggs? 
Good luck x


----------



## Louise4

Thanks kleaker, spoke to Amanda today as I was really dreading having to down reg again as both times I've found it so hard, she's told me that I can have a natural cycle fet for my transfer and there's no difference in success rates 😀 I'm so relieved and can do it next cycle.

How are your little embies 

Wingle when do you start stims? Xxxx


----------



## Wingle79

Hi

Kleaker - do you have a date for ET yet? Can't be to far away! Good luck for lots of embies tomorrow xx
Louise - fab news that you can have a natural cycle especially since you have found it hard on DR. It will be a nice break from needles! Well done with your dozen frosties, it is a fantastic number! Xx

I have my appointment Monday for a scan and then all being well stimms!!! Exciting times  If all goes to plan in 3 weeks it will be time for EC and with all the appointments till then the time will fly by!!

Hope everyone else is well xxx

Samxx


----------



## Kleaker2012

Hi, 
Wingle79 I had my EC Monday had 18 eggs collected but 13 fertilised 😀 will know tomorrow how many survived, and hopefully embryo transfer Friday or Saturday.
Louise- what do you mean natural cycle? Sorry I'm being rather blonde lol


----------



## Louise4

Eek  wingle nearly there! Good luck Monday 😀

Kleaker - a natural cycle for frozen embryo transfer, it just means that I won't take any medications at all, il call them on day 1 of af then they'll scan me on day 10 and put the embryos back when my body is naturally ready, there is less control apparently but I'm so much happier with it. (Don't worry I didn't know any of this either till I spoke to Amanda) 

Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kleaker -  fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

Wingle - not long now


----------



## HappyGirl8819

Hi Ladies can I join this thread?

I've just had 5 blasts moved from argc to crgw as it's closer to home. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Louise - I'm doing a natural fet too. AF is due any day. x


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies I hope you're all well.

HappyGirl - I may have to pick your brains about frozen embryo transport between clinics as we may be doing that at some point in the future. I'm just about to do a FET at the Lister but I'm having the scratch done at CRGW on 13 July. Transfer should take place first week in August. I hope with every bone in my body that it works for us (third time lucky!) but if not, we'll be transferring our remaining frosties (we have five) to CRGW. Good luck with your FET. Are you just waiting for AF to do the FET on this cycle? x


----------



## Kleaker2012

Found out today that all 13 fertilised eggs survived the lab process   all strong and growing as well as expected and go back Saturday for embryo transfer 😀 
Hope everyone else is all going good.
Wish you all good luck


----------



## Wingle79

Welcome Happy Girl and best of luck with your FET! Hopefully AF won't leave you waiting to long to start xx

Kleaker - congrats on your fertilisation results! Only 2 more sleeps to transfer  xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## HappyGirl8819

Evening Ladies

Ilovewesties - the process of moving embryos is pretty straightforward. Anything you need to know, ask away. Good luck with your fet.  Are you doing a medicated or natural fet?

Kleaker - Excellent that all 13 fertilized. Hopefully you'll get a good number of frosties too.

Wingle - Good luck for your scan on Monday.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks HappyGirl, will do  I'm doing a natural FET. I've had two failed fresh cycles and no frosties from first so this will be my first FET. I have a good feeling about it and hope less drugs will suit me better. Fingers crossed for all of us! x


----------



## Kleaker2012

Hi hapygirl8819 how are you?
When are you having your ET?


----------



## HappyGirl8819

Afternoon Ladies,

Ilovewesties - I'm glad you're feeling positive about your fet. I'm convinced that being positive does help with the process.  This will be a lucky thread 

Kleaker - I'm good thanks.  AF arrived today so I've got a scan on July 6th to check my lining.  I'll then start opk until I get my surge and the transfer will be a few days later.  Is your transfer tomorrow? Are you excited? x


----------



## Louise4

One step closer   af arrived yesterday and scan booked for the 8th July! Hope you're all getting on ok xxx


----------



## Kleaker2012

Hi,
Since I have had my ET last Saturday I've been getting stomach cramps/pains and feeling tired all the time has anyone experienced this and is normally or do you think I should ring the hospital? X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Kleaker -  have you posted or had a look on the 2ww thread.  It might be a good sign as some feel a cramping pain when implantation takes place.  Tiredness could be a pregnancy sign, but could be down to the progesterone.  Good luck.  When is your OTD.

Louise - good luck for your scan.

I love westies -  Hopefully you won't need to know about moving your embies. We moved stored sprem from ivf wales (the heath) to CRGW and did it ourselves. We had to sign consent forms, arranged when it would take with CRGW.  The two clinics spoke to each other too. CRGW lent us a dry shipper (no charge) which we took to the heath. My husband needed to sign paperwork at the heath before they would release the sample, but then we gave the dry shipper to the embryologist and he bought it back sealed and with the paperwork inside.  We then took it back to crgw.  Not sure if that would be an option for you.  We found it useful to have the two of us as the dry shipper was quite heavy.  

AFM - i am booked to have my bloods taken on Tuesday morning so should know by Thursday afternoon if the change in my thryroid tablets has put things back as they should be.  If so I can speak to the clinic and put a new set of dates in place.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi everyone 

Talkingfrog - wow, good on you for moving stored sperm yourselves. I definitely wouldn't want to be moving frozen embryos myself, not least as it would involve a journey from Somerset to London and then on to Wales if we do end up transferring to CRGW for future FETs. I'd far rather pay not to have the extra stress! Ha ha I hope everything goes well with your blood test next week honey x


----------



## HappyGirl8819

Hi Louise.

How did was your scan? x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  I hope everyone is ok. 

Louise - hope your scan was ok. 

Had my blood test results this afternoon and my thyroid stimulating hormone has gone down from 5.2  to .78.  It should be between 0 and 2 to be normal so the change of dose has worked fine.  Will phone the clinic tomorrow to try and get a new set of dates. It has been a hectic week though as DD  came out in chicken pox spots late monday.  She has been ok with it up to now, but has a lot more new spots today so she is feeling a bit sorry for herself.  Poor little thing doesn't really know what she wants.  She has settled now asleep on the sofa, hoping that things start to settle tomorrow and the spots are all dry so she can go back to nursery in time for the end of year picnic party.


----------



## dreamkate

This is completely the wrong place to post this but can someone help me and tell me how I begin a new thread and get some help and advice xxx really need it right now xx with


----------



## Kleaker2012

I tested a day earlier I couldn't wait as I have a day at home on my own and knew if I didn't do it I would be worrying all day. Unfortunately it was a negative


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kleaker - sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Dreamkate -  from the forum page - find the area which is most appropriate, and towards the top and  bottom of the page is a new topic button.  If you are not sure where to post on the main forum page is a heading Welcome.  The third thread is titled new to fertility friends.  If you post there and the moderators think the post would be more likely to get answered else where, they will move it for you and let you know.  Reply to let us know what you need and if we can not answer we might be able to give more direction.


----------



## Kleaker2012

Do you think I who should test again tomorrow? I did use a pregnancy test from doctors and not a clear blue one like I was advised.
Also if it is correct when should I expect my period to come? As I was due anytime from last Saturday-Thursday (my cycle is normally 28-32 days) but I understand that the progesterone medication can effect it


----------



## Little Miss Me

Kleaker - sorry to hear you've had a bfn but I would def try again on the official day just in case. AF is supposedly due two weeks from EC but I've found it can be all over the place with the meds. 

AFM - baseline scan today - fingers crossed!


----------



## Little Miss Me

Sorry Kleaker - I didn't realise your post was a few days ago. Hope things changed xx


----------



## Kleaker2012

Hi, to anyone that's had a negative result 😭 what's the next step and how long will it take to have a another embryo transfer?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Sorry to hear that Kleaker - it really and truly sucks getting a bfn after investing so much time, effort, money and emotion - sending hugs  In my experience you usually get invited in pretty quickly for a follow up appointment and they discuss next steps with you then. It may be that you can try one of your frosts with the next cycle all being well.....? Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kleaker -  as Little Miss Me has said, you will get a follow up appointment and you can run through everything then.  If you have any questions, it is worth writing them down, otherwise if you are like me you will get home and remember something else. CRGW are very good if you have any other questions after an appointment though.  

Little miss me - hope your baseline scan went ok. 

It has been quiet on here lately so I hope that is a sign everyone is ok.  

If things had gone to plan we would have been in between ec and et this week.  My repeat blood test after the change of dose of my thyroxin gave the result I wanted as my thyroid stimulating hormone has gone down from 5.2 to 0.78 (it should be between 0 and 2).  I have an appointment for next week to reschedule everything.  Hope to have the scratch and down regulate on my next cycle so will start in mid August).


----------



## Kleaker2012

How long do you have to wait for a follow up appointment?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello ladies I hope you're all doing OK  

Just a quick note to say that I went to CRGW yesterday for the first time to have an endometrial scratch - what a fab place! The staff were all lovely and very friendly. Having experienced two other clinics, I felt that there was a more friendly and informal feeling at CRGW than I'm used to, while still being professional and clinical (in a good way!). I'm currently about to start a FET at the Lister clinic and we're going to have one of our five frosties transferred. Fingers crossed it works but if it doesn't, we'll be transporting our four remaining frosties to CRGW for further FETs. And even if it does work this time, we'll go to CRGW to try for a sibling in a couple of years 

Good luck to everyone and baby dust all round


----------



## Talkingfrog

I love westies - glad you liked crgw.  We chose them because it felt more personal.  How did you feel after the scratch.  My appt next week us to replan treatment dates,  but plan to have the scratch this time too.


----------



## Kleaker2012

I love westies and talkingfrog what's the scratch?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Kleaker - there's actually a really good article to explain what it is on the CRGW website. It's certainly better than me trying to explain it!  Here's the link x http://crgw.co.uk/news+.php?nID=24&n_start=25

Talkingfrog - I feel fine, thanks. It's my second scratch, although I had the first one at the Lister. The sensation is like a stronger smear test. I would recommend taking two paracetamol 30 mins to an hour before. I had a tiny bit of bleeding after my first one but nothing this time so all good  Wishing you the best of luck with your appointment next week and the scratch, when the time comes x

/links


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks I love westies- Yvonne saud to take paracetamol or nurofen an hour before 

Kleaker - it us supposed to help with implantation


----------



## Kleaker2012

Do they only do the scratch via private hospital?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Kleaker I'm not sure I understand your question honey? Sorry, it doesn't take much to confuse me   They do the scratch at CRGW, that's where I had it done yesterday. Most IVF clinics offer it now x


----------



## Kleaker2012

I've been having treatment at University of Wales Hospital Cardiff. Is CRGW a private hospital or nhs?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Kleaker this thread is for ladies who are undergoing treatment at CRGW which is a private fertility clinic near Llantrisant. You can have the endometrial scratch there without cycling (as I have done) so that may be an option as long as your main clinic are aware and are happy for you to do so. Perhaps mention it at your follow-up and see what your consultant says? I hope this helps. Good luck! x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hi Kleaker - I've had a scratch in the past too and I think the thought of it was worse than the scratch itself - a bit uncomfortable and crampy but over quickly (I didn't know about the paracetamol). CRGW is mainly private but I understood from somewhere that they treat some NHS patients form England (Welsh NHS will not pay for IVF at private clinics or something like that I believe but don't quote me on it!). If your clinic cannot do a scratch for you on the NHS then it may be an option to get it done somewhere like CRGW if you feel it would help you but it would have to be paid for privately. I'm not doing it as I've never had any uterine issues - mine are ovarian and tubal - I think that's the one bit of me that works ok (fingers crossed!).

ILW - Just looking at your history we had a free cycle at the Lister too - they're good at doing that and I think they've done it for quite a few years in a row!

AFM - Baseline scan all good so on second day of stimms now. Had a chuckle to myself as I did my first jab yesterday - thinking back to my first treatment when I used to barricade myself into the bedroom and warn my husband on pain of death do he make a single sound while I'm in there and now on fresh cycle number five I had something in the oven, something on the hob and something in the microwave and I did it in the kitchen when nothing needed my attention for two minutes in the middle of it all - how things have changed!


----------



## Little Miss Me

Sorry ILW to double up on what you said - I managed to post a whole age after typing! x


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Little Miss Me - lovely to meet another lucky Lister winner! Yes, I think they started doing it in 2010 to celebrate their 20th anniversary and gave away 20 cycles. They've increased it by an extra cycle each year and we were one of 25 lucky couples to win this year  I'm sorry that your cycle at the Lister didn't have a positive result but I'm glad you've been successful given the amount of time you've been trying. Good luck for getting a sibling x

Kleaker - the cost of the scratch at CRGW is £150 x


----------



## Kleaker2012

Could I be able to just have a scratch done at CRGW and carry on treatment at University of Wales Hospital after?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Kleaker yes, that's what I meant and that's what I'm doing honey. You just need to discuss it with your clinic and get their approval to make sure that they're happy for you to have it done. Some people are recommended not to have it for medical reasons so you do need to get your consultant's agreement and make sure it's part of your next treatment plan x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kleaker, if you want to know more about crgw they have an open evening on 22 July.  It looks like they still have places as they posted about it on their ******** page this afternoon. There is info on their website about the open evenings too.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks ILW - the Lister are very good indeed and my room on EC day was like total luxury after the chaos of the communal waiting area at Homerton! They also do reflexology after EC as an option which I would recommend if they still do it! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Little Miss Me - yes, I had the full hour of reflexology after EC and I enjoyed every second. I had a freeze all cycle (long story!) and have five frosties so just about to have my first FET. We've decided to transfer one. We'll then look to transport our remaining four to CRGW for further FETs if either unsuccessful or for a sibling (hopefully the latter!) x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Yes fingers crossed for the latter  xx


----------



## Lmck15

Hi everyone, I'm new here and wondering if anyone can help. I've just gone through my first IVF treatment at CRGW which unfortunately ended in a chemical pregnancy last week. I've been in touch with the clinic and they have arranged for me to have a follow up appointment in 3 weeks. No frozen embryos so will have to do a whole new cycle. Can anyone tell me what happens at the follow up appointment? And how long you have to wait between cycles? Feeling completely drained by the whole thing! Any help will be really appreciated x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Lmck15 - so sorry for your recent result. This process is hard  

At your follow uo Amanda discusses what happened with your cycle and what you might try differently next time. Considering you had implantation then possibly not a lot would be changed

She asks for 2 natural bleeds in between cycles (so not counting the one from your failed cycle). She should be able to work out dates with you at your follow up

Good luck

Angela
xx


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks Angela. Do you happen to know why the wait between cycles is so long? And is that the same wait time between frozen embryo transfers? The whole thing seems harder knowing that each failed cycle will result in at least 3 months of waiting only to be disappointed again   have you had success at CRGW? 

Laura


----------



## angelica_wales

I think it's too give your body chance to recover from stimms etc.  If you have a natural FET , I think you can go again the following month as there are no meds involved. I have waited longer between cycles just for a break but I've had a few! 

Unfortunately I haven't had success at CRGW but more to do with my age and egg quality than anything they did.  I've had great response and implantation 3 times, it just wasn't meant to be!

Angela
xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Sorry to hear about your experience lmck - I've totally been there just wanting to get on with it and having to wait was such a killer I can totally sympathise. But on the other side your body has been through a lot so it's probably for the best to give it a rest and mohave a glass of wine or two now and be kind to yourself. It's not easy but the time will come round xx

AFM - We are having this cycle now after a break of six months and we feel that if this doesn't work we may give it a couple of years -we've gone the opposite way - reaching the point of feeling that carrying on doing this treatment again and again is going to do more damage to us than not having another child. We're incredibly lucky to have our dd but it's still hard sometimes to see that dream of a big family slip away.
Scan today - EC looks like prob Friday or Saturday. Have been told to up protein to 100g per day and I was finding 60g a challenge!! I think the high protein is now making me tolerate metformin less well as I've been pretty uncomfortable today in the whole abdominal region - if this continues I think I'll have to ring up and see what's the best thing to do...... How is everyone else doing at the moment? xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Gone very quiet on here and cycle buddies is far too busy to have a hope in hell of keeping up! xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Little miss me - hope ec and i assume transfer went ok.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks talkingfrog- EC tomorrow so got everything crossed! How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Little Miss Me - good luck for tomorrow.  

I am fine thanks.  We had a planning meeting on Wednesday to get new dates. It feels as if it has been a long time coming due to the delay in having my bloods re-done for my thyroid.  I start down regging on Sunday 9th August and am booked for the scratch on Monday 10th.  Baseline is booked for Wednesday 26 so ec week of 7 September.  Don't know why but this week my diet has gone out of the window and been eating a load of rubbish.  I start with good intentions  on a Tuesday (after slimming world and it is usually fine other than the weekend, but this week has gone completely off the rails. Hopefully am over the blip and will be more focused from tomorrow.  Just ordered the zita west cd so will start playing it when it arrives.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks TF - can be agonising sometimes when you have to wait but at least it's coming into view for you now. As for the diet I have to admit I'm a serious 2ww comfort eater so I can understand falling off the diet wagon at stressful times - it's an outlet! 

AFM - Bit sore and groggy today after EC - every one is a different experience! Got five eggs so we'll wait and see what happens tomorrow. I was hoping for more especially that I had a lot of follicles and I was told I was an ohss risk. Last time I had five eggs I had no embryos to transfer after zero normal fertilisation so I'm a bit anxious about tomorrow's news....... Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Little miss Me -  hope you are feeling a bit better today after egg collection.  I can see on your details that 4 out of 5  of the eggs fertilised which is great news.  Fingers crossed they are all comfy in the embryoscope and develop nicely. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks TF - four have def fertilised normally but the jury is still out on the fifth - I imagine it wouldn't be a main contender though anyway after this performance! Hope now the embryoscope makes the difference to this cycle - this is what we moved to CRGW for  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Great news little miss me!


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks lovely  xx


----------



## sparkskaren

may I join you girls please I have just had one failed attempt at CRGW had 4 collected and three put back in on a 2 day transfer and will be starting again in just over a weeks time. my first attempt at ivf was at ivf Wales where I had 5 eggs collected and two put back resulting in my son who is a year old next tuesday👍


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello sparkskaren - I am similar to you. Our first cycle at ivf wales gave us our daughter (now 4).  Our first cycle at crgw last year failed, but we are having a final go - I am doing long protocol and start down regulation on sunday.  The crgw forum seems quiet at the moment.  You would be welcome to join the august/september cycle buddies thread.


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome SparksKaren   It is very quiet here at the moment but a friendly bunch.  Good luck  xx

TalkingFrog - Good luck with this cycle!  xx

Little Miss Me - How are you getting on? xx


----------



## sparkskaren

thanks talkingfrog we should both be doing egg collection same week I think? 7september? I am short protocol due to age and low amh.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hi Sparkskaren - nice to meet you 

Hi Talkingfrog - nice to see you 

Angelica - thanks for asking, hope you're well - had an emotionally pretty traumatic week last week with 5 eggs being collected (which was a lot fewer than I expected and the last time I had that number there was nothing to transfer) then after four fertilising by day two only one was still going so we had a bit of an emergency day3 ET. Usually excited at ET but was emotionally drained at this one so actually 2ww feels like an improvement and I'm so far coping better with this 2ww than I usually do.......


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks Angelica.  How are you doing? 

Sparkskaren - yes I am scheduled for ec week of 7th too so may see you there. 

Little miss me - Good luck for test day.  I was with a friend today and her dd was a 3 day transfer.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks TF xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies well another BFN for me (3rd transfer - two fresh, one frozen - in 10 months) so looks like I'm going to be joining you lovely lot after all! Our first cycle was at BCRM (we live in Somerset) and when that cycle failed, we went for an appointment at Create and CRGW and had decided on CRGW when we found out we'd been one of the lucky 25 couples selected at random to win a free cycle at the Lister this year. My fresh cycle was a bit complicated as my progesterone was high at trigger so we decided to do a 'freeze all' and transfer the best of the rest (I'd had the scratch and been on steroids so all of that would have been a waste of money and energy if I hadn't had a transfer, and as the embryo was going to be destroyed anyway we thought it was worth a go). Anyway, that was a BFN. Then, we had our best frostie transferred and on Friday found out it was another BFN (we paid to have a blood test done at CRGW). Spent Friday evening very sad, had a lovely day out with DH and our dog on Saturday and then yesterday discussed our next steps. Now feeling more positive and very grateful that our free Lister cycle has given us four frosties (well it was five) as we didn't get any to freeze on our first cycle. I have an appointment with Amanda on Thursday at the Bristol satellite clinic to discuss next steps. I'm thinking of getting the immunes testing done (was being treated emphirically at the Lister in case I have issues but we don't know) so would like to rule out/in any issues 100% and treat accordingly next time.

Also, I'm thinking of having a hysteroscopy. Has anyone on here had one done at CRGW? I think it would be performed by Dr Watermayer at a hospital nearby but not sure if it's the Royal Glamorgan or a private hospital that he practices at. Any ideas? Any reviews? Good or bad would be gratefully appreciated.

Once all the results are in, I'm hoping to do a single transfer natural FET so guessing that should be October time.

Sorry for the long AFM intro post! I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you ladies x

LittleMissMe - I'm so sorry to read of your BFN. Big hugs. It's just crap. What's your next step? x

Angelica - how are you doing honey? x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi westies

Sorry you had another BFN but glad you've got a plan of attack  

I had a hysteroscopy at CRGW with Sean about a month ago. The prices for the different options are in the price list on their website. You can incorporate a scratch at the same time and as it's under sedation,  it should be more bearable. I think I paid £350 and it was all over in minutes. Sean used to do tgem at the Royal Glam but it's all done at CRGW now and it's much cheaper!

I'm good - Thanks for asking  having a wee break from it all at the moment! 

Take care

Angela
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Angela. I'd seen the prices but hadn't realised that it's done at CRGW now. When you say sedation, is that a local anaesthetic of sorts? I'm a bit of a wimp and think I'd rather be knocked out!  I'll talk with Amanda about it on Thursday. Glad to hear you're OK and totally understand wanting to have a break for a while x


----------



## angelica_wales

It's what they give for EC - sometimes knocks me out, sometimes doesn't...

Good luck Thursday 

Angela
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Angela. I've only ever had a general for EC as both BCRM and the Lister use General Anasthetic for EC (luckily for me!). I'll report back after Thursday! x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sorry to hear your news Westies and Little Miss Me.  

Westies -  I found the sedation for ec meant I was in a state of being sleepily awake (I think), but may have dropped off for a while too!  Certainly didn't feel anything.  

Little Miss Me - Are you going to have a follow up appointment?

Angelica - Glad yo hear you are ok.

Sparkskaren - how are you doing?

AFM -  been downregging just over a week and waiting for AF to arrive any day now.  I have had the scratch done and am having acupuncture too. I found someone in Cardiff who is Zita West trained so she is experienced at using acupuncture to treat fertility. Whether it helps the cycle is another matter, but felt very relaxed after the first session if nothing else.  Next session is Thursday.


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies.  Question to the ladies that have had an endo scratch at CRGW - are our partners allowed in with us when we have the procedure?

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Fay - yes, they are allowed in if you wish. My DH is mega squeamish so decided to sit with a cuppa and a magazine in the waiting room  ha ha x

Talkingfrog - thanks, that makes me feel better that you didn't feel anything. My fear of local anaesthetic comes from an operation I had a few years ago to remove a mole on my back - I felt everything and absolutely hated the experience from start to end! I would far rather be knocked out and wake up feeling like I've just been for a lovely sleep. We'll see what Amanda says tomorrow. I hope your AF arrives soon. Great that you've found a good acupuncturist and are finding the sessions relaxing x

Hello to everyone else  How is everyone doing? Anyone else cycling at the moment? Any plans emerging?

AFM - I went to my GP this morning and booked in some level one immunes blood tests. I'll take the list with me tomorrow to show Amanda and then we can work out which other ones I need to get done and pay for. I'm really looking forward to the appointment tomorrow and getting a plan in place. I'm hoping to do my FET in October as that should be enough time to get all the blood tests done, results back and the hysteroscopy with scratch done on the cycle before. We'll see what tomorrow brings... x


----------



## pollita

Westies, I had my ec Monday and the sedation was great. I was awake but didn't feel a thing at all except the doctor holding my hand. I remember being awake but I don't remember much of what happened at all - I was concentrating too hard on keeping my eyes open as I was worried that if I closed them they'd think I was asleep haha (not sure why that would be a bad thing!)

They gave me three doses of the sedation and each one made me more out of it, if they gave me any more I don't remember. The last thing I remember feeling down below is the doctor washing me before they started. They make sure you're well sedated before they start. 

I was a wreck going in, crying and hysterical. I Would go as far as saying I enjoyed it and would look forward to it if i had to do it again!


----------



## IloveWesties

Me again! Do any of you lovely CRGW ladies know Amanda's views on thyroid levels? As in, what the level should be under? There seems to be quite a lot of research now to suggest it should be under 2 for optimum fertility and mine was just over at 2.25 in March (down from 2.37 in March 2014 and 3.13 in September 2012). My consultant at the Lister didn't seem concerned about it but I'm wondering whether I should be taking Levothyroxine to get this level down a bit more. If anyone has had a similar conversation with Amanda, or is/was in a similar situation, I'd love to hear from you. Thanks  x

Thanks pollita  How many eggs did they collect? How are your little embies doing? So exciting! Good luck x


----------



## pollita

I got 9 eggs, all mature and 6 fertilised! Hoping to transfer Saturday which I'm so excited about. Now the fear of ec is gone (I've been worried about it for the entire process!) I feel I'm finally able to get excited and hopeful about ivf. Still feels like it's happening to someone else though!

Wishing you all the best! x


----------



## IloveWesties

I totally know that feeling pollita - it's like you're going through the motions and things don't feel 'real' somehow. It's a cliche but it is like being on a rollercoaster at times! That's fantastic news about the number of eggs and fertilisation rate. Good luck for your ET Saturday. Exciting! I look forward to your updates x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - we delayed this time as my thyroxin needed to be adjusted, but my tsh came back at 5.2.  Dose was increased from 100 to 125 and in six weeks fsh dropped to 0.78.  I thought it had to be between o and 2.  Hope that helps.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Talkingfrog - consultation with the lovely Amanda went well yesterday. I asked her about Thyroid levels and she said they like it to be under 2.5 at CRGW so mine is OK. I'm having my thyroid tested again next week so I'll let her know if it's gone higher but hopefully it hasn't! x

So, looks like I'll be having a hysteroscopy next month (September) and then doing a natural FET with some added meds in October. Amanda was dismissive of doing the immunes tests and has talked me out of spending the money for now. We'll see what the next cycle brings! I'm just concious that after three failed cycles, I'm not sure how many more times I can put myself through disappointment so was trying to rule everything out/in and tick all the boxes. We'll see what happens! x

Happy Friday everyone. I hope you all have lovely days


----------



## IloveWesties

Me again! Just thought of a question - have any of you lovely CRGW ladies had intralipids? I'm adding them to this next cycle so keen to know what to expect. Success stories in particular are gratefully received! x


----------



## sparkskaren

Have my base line scan again on Wednesday so here goes again fingers crossed


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi sparkskaren good luck for your baseline scan on Wednesday. When you say here goes again, how many cycles have you done? Is this a fresh cycle (long/short protocol?) or a FET cycle? What meds are you taking? Sorry for all the Qs but it's nice to see someone else cycling at CRGW as it's been a bit quiet on here recently. I hope this is the one for you. Good luck x


----------



## sparkskaren

this will be my third attempt (second at CRGW) William my son was my first attempt at cardiff university hospital in Nov 2013. had three embries d2 transfer in June which BPN. I will be on 375 menopur and 75mg Aspirin and 75mg DHEA this time. have been taking DHEA since 2nd July i am on short protocol as i have very low AMH (1.6). hopefully will be having EC week commencing 7th september. If this doesn't work we have one more go October November time and then will have to get my head around that William will be an only child.


----------



## IloveWesties

sparkskaren - fantastic that your first cycle worked, I love hearing positive stories  FX for this cycle for you  You're ahead of me as I'll be having a hysteroscopy in mid September and then doing my FET in October, all being well x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sparkskaren - looks like we will be cycling together as my baseline is tomorrow afternoon and I am scheduled  for ec week if the7th.  We also had a first successful cycle at what was then ivf wales in 2010, but our cycle at crgw last year failed.  Dd is starting school next week.  I may see you at the clinic at sone point. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## sparkskaren

what time is your scan talkingfrog? mine is 4.10 will be there with my son as his nursery closes before we get back.


----------



## Wingle79

Hi Ladies,

Been a while since I posted but some of you may remember I have been having treatment at CRGW. I am pleased to share my success story as I am 8 weeks and 3 days pregnant!!!!! It hasn't been a smooth a ride as my HCG levels after implantation got really high meaning I was in hospital for 10 days with severe OHSS but the main thing is that my little bean is sticking in there!!! I have had weekly scans due to OHSS so have seen the heartbeat quite a few times and eager to get into my 2nd trimester.

Talkingfrog - so pleased that you can start cycling again and I hope everything works out for you xx
Angelica - lovely to hear from you, hope you enjoy your break and that you have your success soon xx
Pollita - Well done with EC, hope ET went smoothly and that you are now in your PUPO bubble xx
Westies and Sparkskaren - best of luck with your treatment xx

Fingers crossed we will be getting some more BFP's on this thread soon,

Sam xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Sam!!!  Nice to hear a positive story  

Angela 
xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sparks Karen - sorry for the late reply.  Were you sat opposite the reception desk.  My appointment was at 4.10 with Yvonne so I think I saw you.  How did your scan go.  I started menopur yesterday. Dont normally have side effects byt had a headache about 4pm yesterday,  came home and went to bed. Didn't get up until 6am. Hope I am a bit better today. It is my last Friday not in work but have things to do before tomorrow.  Looking forward to an acupuncture appointment this afternoon. 

Wingle - that is great news.  I had ohss after transfer on our first cycle but not as bad as yours. I was at ivf wales at the time do had to go in as a day patient for the days so they could put me on a drip and monitor me.


----------



## IloveWesties

Wingle79 - huge congratulations, that's lovely news. Sorry to hear about the OHSS though, I hope you have an uneventful and happy pregnancy from now on x


----------



## sparkskaren

that was me talkingfrog which one were you? I have a bad headache today as well not know if it is lack of sleep or the drugs. as you I don't normally have side affects while simming normally just hot flushes during 2ww. but on 375 menopur  this time.

congrats Wingle79.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sparkskaren - I was wearing black trousers and was sat down the other end of the room with my back to the reception desk.i think the others all had someone but I was on nmy own.


----------



## sparkskaren

shortish brown hair? smile at us as you went in?


----------



## Talkingfrog

That was me


----------



## sparkskaren

my internet has been down all weekend.

how are you doing talkingfrog. did i read that you have a scan today. good luck if you do. How i know what you look like i will keep an eye out for you. I have another scan tomorrow at 4.30 dont know who with. had quite a bit of pain yesterday but only getting the odd twinge today so hopefully something there.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sparkskaren - I am about 5 ft 3 with brown hair and glasses.  My appointment didn't go quite as planned. I saw Yvonne and she said there was not much going on, which was a bit of a surprise as I usually respond well.  The lead fpllie is 10mm eith dome smaller ones.  But when we checked against my last cycle it may not be too bad.  There was one less day of stimms this time and last time the lead one was 11mm with other smaller ones so comparable.  I think she was just expecting more and seemed surprised when she checked and i had 13 eggs last time. We have upped the dose drom 150 to 225 andgmy next scan is 10.30 Friday.  Good luck for your scan.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello lovely CRGW ladies 

Talkingfrog - good luck for your scan tomorrow. I hope the increase in dose means you have lots of lovely eggs growing  Are you using heat packs/hot water bottle on your tum? x

sparkskaren - how did you get on at your scan yesterday? I hope the pain is a good sign x

pollita - did you have ET on Saturday 22nd? If you did, you'll be coming towards the end of the dreaded 2WW  Let us know how you're getting on. Exciting! x

Fay2410 - did you have your scratch yet? x

Hello to anyone else reading. Anyone else out there cycling at CRGW at the moment? This board seems a little quiet x

AFM - I've received confirmation this morning from the lab at CRGW that they've received our precious four frozen embryos and that they're all safe and sound in storage. Phew! It's such a bizarre feeling that they were on their first road trip and I felt weirdly protective over them  Just waiting for AF to turn up now (I'm CD19 today so should be by the end of next week) so that I can book in my hysteroscopy. We'll then be signing all the paperwork on the same day for our FET cycle which will be next month (October) and we're excited, and nervous, to get going again x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - glad to hear your embies have arrived safely.

I had a call yesterday evening from Yvonne and after discussing it with Amanda they decided to cancel tomorrows scan and hsce one Monday instead.  We were at the harvester when she called so I said I would call back today to book.  I was a bit surprised and concerned when the only appointment available on monday was at 3.30 which I couldn't make. . I wasn't expecting to be able to have completely free choice but could have been there any time after 9.45 and had to leave by 2.15 so was not being unreasonable. Also based on what had said previously I thought I needed to have a morning appointment anyway.  It concerns me as to how many are being fitted in at the same time. 

Jodi called me back this afternoon and offered to slot me in before clinic so have an appointment at 8.00.  It means leaving before dd gets up so i will have to wake her early to say goodbye and leave dh to sort out both of them and walk her to school so I can then get back and take him to work. She only has her first proper day tomorrow so is still getting used to it all. Sometimes it would be easier to have two cars but as we work in the same place seems an unnecessary expense at the moment.  Hopefully it will be a bit easier to book my next appointment.  I still have to drive to the clinic tomorrow as I picked up enough extra menopur to last until Saturday thinking I could get any extra when I was there but will now need some before my appointment.

Hope your scan went well Sparkskaren.


----------



## pollita

IloveWesties said:


> pollita - did you have ET on Saturday 22nd? If you did, you'll be coming towards the end of the dreaded 2WW  Let us know how you're getting on. Exciting! x


Thanks ILoveWesties! Yes I did have ET on 22/8 and I'm happy to say that I'm pregnant! I got my BFP over a week ago but today was my OTD. Very pleased that it worked, but also very pleased with the treatment I've had at CRGW. They are wonderful!

I don't pop in here too often sadly, but I wish you all lots of luck!

Westies, I am glad to hear that your embryos made the journey and are safely snuggled up in CRGW 

TalkingFrog, I'm sorry that things haven't gone to plan but best of luck for your scan on Monday - I was in the same position earlier in the month where I just didn't respond, but it all turned around after all so I hope the same goes to you too. I found that the appointments are hit and miss, sometimes I can get any time I want on a particular day, other times I'm literally squeezed in and have no choice.

Wingle, congratulations on your pregnancy! I hope everything continues to go well for you 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

That's fab news Pollita, huge congratulations! I saw on your signature that you had two transferred so could be twins, especially as you tested so early and got a BFP. How exciting! When is your scan booked in for? Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x       

Talkingfrog - sorry to hear about the trouble with your appointment but I'm glad they sorted it for you. Good luck for Monday. Also, did you collect your extra meds today? I hope you don't live too far away from the clinic with the extra journey x

AFM - I've had some spotting tonight (CD20) and I ovulated very late this month, just two days ago, so something very odd going on with my cycle this month. I'm usually bang on regular and always have been (even straight after treatment cycles). I'll see what happens over the weekend and call the clinic on Monday to see what they say. I'm wondering whether a mediated FET may be better to avoid any problems. We'll see what they say... x


----------



## pollita

I do wonder about the possibility of twins, Westies  I think I can just about handle two but the thought of any more than that REALLY scares me!

I have my first scan booked for Sept 21st when I'll be exactly 7 weeks, so it'll be nice to see what's going on in there  

Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon x


----------



## IloveWesties

I hope the 21st comes round quickly to give you reassurance Pollita and thank you, yes, us too, it's been a long old road x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations Politta on your Bfp     I was thinking of you  the other day and wondered how you were doing.  Hopefully the time until the 21 will fly by. It is lovely to see the little heart beat on the scan.  Hopefully I will follow your lead.

Westies - jodi did say that Yvonne may end up having some appointments free up but she was blocked out so she ccould be in theatre, but that by today they would know the theatre list.  I did go to get more menopur.  The clinic is about 35-40 mins from gome, but only about 25 mins from work and I had dropped dh off first.  The journey is not too bad. I had booked this morning off expecting to have a scan, so decided not to rush down yesterday and left it as being off. I don't work a Monday so am ok then (and the appointment is early anyway).

Our bodies seem to know when we want things to happen in a certain way and do the opposite.  I  hope you manage to sort out when your transfer will be.


----------



## sparkskaren

hi all 
congratulations pollita 
well had my first scan on wednesday with Yvonne and was told I only had four follicles I was very disappointed and was told what could expect for my age. then was told would most probably be EC Monday and would need to be rescanned on Friday but there was only one appointment left which I said would be hard to make. anyway giggled things around at work and made it to the scan with Debbie she said there were 6 possibly 7 follicles and I would not be ready of Monday so have another scan Monday.
out of everyone I like Debbie the most, she was with ivf Wales when I went there too.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sparkskaren - sorry to hear you were disappointed with your  scan results and that you had problems  getting an appointment too.  What time is your  appointment  on Monday?  There was no mention of age at my scan,  and I am nearly 42.  Hopefully we will both have better news tomorrow.


----------



## sparkskaren

talkingfrog how did your scan go? I still have 6 possible 7 follicles which I am happy with as only 4 mature one last time. EC is on wednesday which I am dreading. it was so painful last time. with ivf Wales I slept through the whole thing but crgw did not want to give me as much drugs due to my pacemaker)


----------



## Talkingfrog

Glad your scan went well sparkskaten. Good luck for Wednesday.  My scan went better this time.  About 5 follies on the left and 7 on the right. The biggest was 17mm with the othersgoing down  to 13.  I have a scan at 8.30 on Wednesday with ec likely to be on Friday.


----------



## IloveWesties

Talkingfrog - great that your scan went well today. Good luck for your next scan on Wednesday and EC on Friday. Exciting! x

sparkskaren - good luck for your EC on Wednesday. Sounds like Wednesday is going to be a busy day for this thread! Very exciting. I look forward to your updates x

pollita - hope you're doing OK. Only two weeks until your scan! x

Hi to everyone else checking in - hope you're all OK x

AFM - I called the clinic first thing to book in my hysteroscopy and was told by the receptionist that I'd have to speak with one of the consultants. I was told Amanda would call me back today at the end of her clinic but didn't get a call  Will call again tomorrow morning. I was really hoping to book it in for Friday so my DH can come with me (v tricky for him to take time off work) but not sure if this is possible. Anyway, will update when I have one! x


----------



## IloveWesties

Just called again and Amanda isn't in today  Now waiting for a nurse to call me back but not sure if they'll be able to help or not. Feeling a bit frustrated right now


----------



## IloveWesties

STILL waiting for a call back and have called in every morning but still no update! Not a great start. 

How's everyone else doing?

Sparkskaren - how did your EC go today? Hope it all went to plan and you're resting up x

Talkingfrog - how did your scan go? x

Pollita - hope you're doing OK? x

Anyone else still checking in?


----------



## pollita

Doing well thanks ILW!

How annoying about not getting a call back. Not a great start indeed but hopefully it's just a blip and things will get sorted out soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well! x


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Pollita - I guess I'm just starting to get a bit concerned as I was told the hysteroscopy had to be done in the first half of the cycle and I'm day five today. I usually ovulate around day 13 as I have 26/27 day cycles so if it has to be done before then that's a week tomorrow so not long to get it booked in and time off work sorted for me and DH!  It also hasn't helped that each day I'm promised that someone will call that day, and they don't, so I've then had to call to chase in the morning both yesterday and today, and now tomorrow. Hey ho... 

I'm glad you're doing well though honey. Hope the countdown to scan isn't driving you too nuts! Westies x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - I am surprised  they haven't  got back to  you yet as i've usually  found them good at call backs.  I know  Amanda was in today as she called me about  3pm.

sparkskaren - what time was your  egg collection. Hope  it all went well and you get good news in the morning. 

Polita - won't be long until your  scan.

AFM- scan went well this morning.  Yvonne said ec on Friday or Saturday.  Amanda  called  mid afternoon  and told me to trigger at 8.30 tonight  as we gave to be there for 7.30 on Friday  morning.  We have arranged for dd to stay  at my parents  tomorrow  night and they will take her to  school on Friday.  She is excited  about  it and has already told us what she wants for tea at Grans.  I had booked Friday off  anyway and in anticipation of a  day 5 transfer  have gave booked off Wednesday  snd Thursday next week.I have said i might need Fri  and some the week  after but not sure yet.


----------



## IloveWesties

Talkingfrog - great news on the scan. Good luck for EC. Exciting! x

I woke up this morning to a missed call and voicemail from Amanda. I went to bed early as I had a headache and she rang at 9.30! Is that normal for CRGW? It seems very odd to me to call that late and she didn't even reference the time in the voicemail. Anyway, her message said that my hysteroscopy has to be done in the second half of my cycle, much like a scratch. I'm totally confused about that now as I thought it needed to be done when the lining was thin and before ovulation?  I guess I just have to go with what she's saying. So, now waiting for her to call again on Friday with some possible dates. Will update again when I have one! x


----------



## sparkskaren

ILoveWesties speaking to one of the doctors yesterday the clinic as been stupidly busy these last few weeks. i got rung up by one of the nurses last night at 8pm to find out how i was doing. 

Talkingfrog how did your scan go yesterday and good luck for tomorrow.

as for us we had 5 eggs collected all fertilized but one of them was fertilized by two sperm so has been removed. 4 now cooking nicely in the EmbryoScope waiting to hear if it will be a 3 or 5 day transfer.


----------



## IloveWesties

sparkskaren - that's fab news, yey! What amazing fertilisation rate, you just be chuffed. Hope your embies are getting nice and cosy in the Embryoscope. Keep us posted. Hope you're feeling OK x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - at least you had a call in the end.  I heard others say that Amanda sometimes gets back late in the evening to them, but I think they were talking about emails not phone calls. 

Sparkskaren - hope your four embies are growing nicely. 

They do seem to be busy.  The website says they open at 8.30 but buy 8.30 on Monday jodi was starting her third scan.

Afm - dd is at my parents so we can leave early in the morning.  Feeling a bit bloated today but that might be all tge water I hace drunk during the afternoon.  Getting nervous and excited.


----------



## IloveWesties

Talkingfrog - I don't really see if like that. I think calling at 9.30pm without prior arrangement is really odd and given that I was asleep, I only got a voicemail so still haven't managed to speak with anyone and it's now Thursday evening when I called Monday (and Tuesday and Wednesday!). Not a great first experience of the clinic if I'm being totally honest. If I don't get the call tomorrow, as promised, then I may throw a bit of a wobbly on the phone Monday morning! I understand that they're busy but I don't think they should take so many patients on at once if it sacrifices quality of service. At the end of the day, we're paying customers and this is a private clinic not NHS! Good luck for tomorrow. I hope your DD enjoys her sleepover  x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - I totally agree with all of your last post . If i am in work and cannot get back to someone with the information needed when I have said I will, I give a courtesy call to let them know what is happening. An e-mail late in the day is very different to a phone call.  I wasn't happy when first thing Thursday I was told the only appointment available on Monday was 3.30.  As i pick up dd school at 3.15 and we are 40mins away it wasn't that convenient.  Also I had been told by Yvonne previously that after my first scan the others needed to be in the morning. I  could get there by 9.45 and had to leave by 2.15 but could do anytime in between which I thought was plenty of scope. Jodi called back and offered me 8.00 or 8.30  so I left dh to walk dd to school then took him to work when I got back. We work in the same place so only have one car but luckily we have flexi time so he xcould be a bit later in.  It just felt like they were trying to fit on too many wwhich is a shame as the staff are lovely and usually very good.


----------



## becci1810

Hi,sorry to intrude on this post, I haven't been on FF for a few years, . I'm looking for a group about altruistic egg donors at crgw if anybody could help? Tia x


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello and welcome Tia. Sorry, I can't help but hope someone else may be able to point you in the right direction x

Talkingfrog - how did it go yesterday honey? x

sparkskaren - what's the latest on your embies and transfer day? x

Hello everyone else  

AFM - Amanda called late yesterday afternoon so we finally managed to speak about everything and it feels such a relief to have a plan in place. My hysteroscopy is booked in for Thursday (17th) and we've decided that I'll monitor my cycle this month for ovulation and length and then make a decision about whether to do a medicated or natural FET x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - glad you got something sorted.  Ec went fine thanks.  They got 11 eggs, of which 10 were mature.  Call this morning to say 7 have fertilised.  It is a lower fertilsation rate than last time, but the embryologist had said before that there was usually about 60% fertilisation rate so we had slightly more.  Considering my sage we are pleased.  Tranfer scheduled for Wednesday. 

Becci - sorry I don't know anything about egg donors.

Sparkskarren - hope things are ok with you.


----------



## IloveWesties

That's great news Talkingfrog - seven fertilised is fab  I hope you have a relaxing weekend planned and that ET goes well on Wednesday. Keep us posted x


----------



## sparkskaren

how are you doing talkingfrog have you heard how they are doing?

not long now ilovewesties 

I have three 5dt on board now apparently all top one AA blastocyst and to just becoming blastocysts so hopefully one will take. now have to fight the urge to test. tested 9 dpt last time with William and got a positive but was bleeding 9dpt on my second go.


----------



## IloveWesties

sparkskaren - congratulations on being PUPO! Did the clinic give you an OTD? I always think 9dp5dt (in effect EC/ovulation + 14 days) is the earliest that it would be to test so that sounds like a good plan given your previous BFP was detected then. Exciting!

I hope you don't mind me asking but how come you decided to have three transferred? We have four frosties and I've only ever done single transfers before (three top quality blastocysts - one each time) so far but our previous consultant at the Lister suggested we may like to think about having two back this time but the idea of multiples literally freaks me out. I realise it's personal decision but it would be helpful to know your thought process and what the consultants said to you. Many thanks x

Hope everyone else is doing OK x


----------



## sparkskaren

I was told by the clinic last time if I did not get a positive test 12 days after ec then it would be very unlikely to get one.  have to say after having William I had a horrible pregnancy with spd from week 18. he was 9.12lb when born by c-sec at 37 weeks I also had placenta previa I would not want multiple pregnancy either but I am 40 now and only have enough money for one more go so have to take the risk. got more chance of not being pregnant than multiple😂 I have two put back with William and luckily one took.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for that sparkskaren. We'll see what they say on Thursday. I'll keep you posted! x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations Sparkskaren on bring pupo.  I haven't heard anything since, but as I was toold transfer details on day one didn't expect to.  I assume no news is good news.  First time I tested on otd just to see the line but due to ohss clinic had already taken bloodsand confirmed positive.  Second bled before otd.


----------



## sparkskaren

good luck tomorrow talkingfrog. think I went through about 30tests with William as was convinced that I would loss it tested daily until first scan😂. liked seeing the weeks go up on the clearblue digital😜


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks Sparkskaren - the clinic had done bloods on the Tuesday and Wednesday and they had doubled, but I just wanted to see the line on the test.   Thought I had miscarried st 6 weeks, but at 7 week scan it was a rrelief to see a healthy heartbeat. Two embies were put back do I think at first they both implanted but one wasn't meant to be.  We are booked in for 12.30 tomorrow.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Transfer yesterday went smoothly.  Had a surprise to find out that we had three good embies.  One had started to show signs of hatching but not sure if it was genuine so went with assisted hatching for both. For the first time we even have a frostie.  Niw just the tww to get through.


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations on being PUPO Talkingfrog. How many did you transfer? Sorry, I got a bit confused by your post (doesn't take much! Ha ha) x

Sparkskaren - hope you're doing OK x

Hi Pollita and anyone else still reading along. Any news?

AFM - I'm in for my hysteroscopy this afternoon. Feeling quite apprehensive but I'm glad DH is taking the afternoon off work to be with me. I'll let you know how it goes x


----------



## sparkskaren

good luck this afternoon ilovewesties thinking of you.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - hope everything went well this afternoon. 

Just read my post again- don't think I was fully awake.  We transferred two if the three and they froze the other decent one. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Talkingfrog and sparkskaren thanks for your posts  Just got home from the clinic - they were running a bit behind so we had to wait a couple of hours for the procedure. It all went well though and I have a "beautiful" uterus according to the surgeon  I didn't really enjoy the sedation experience but didn't feel any pain at all so that's the main thing. So, one more thing ticked off the list and ruled out x


----------



## sparkskaren

don't you worry when some one says beautiful uterus 😆😆 they have to be very strange. I have seem many uterus and beautiful is not a word I would use.😜


----------



## IloveWesties

I know me and DH thought it was funny  How on earth have you seen lots of them? Sorry, had to ask! x


----------



## Talkingfrog

You have both made me giggle.


----------



## sparkskaren

we have a farm and sheep love to spit them out after and sometimes before lambing.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sparkskaren -i was as wondering what your answer would be.


----------



## sparkskaren

I also do ai on horses and have a qualification in that to although the horses uteruses were cold and dead during training.


----------



## IloveWesties

Ah ha! That makes sense now  x


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies just a quick question - does anyone know whether you can have transfer at the weekend at CRGW? Looking at when AF is likely to arrive and when transfer should happen, a weekend is likely. Thanks x

Talkingfrog - how are you feeling? When is OTD? The Lister told me 9dp5dt for my fresh and 10dp5dt for my FET as sometimes implantation can take a little longer on a frozen cycle x

sparkskaren - how are you doing? Have you decided when you're going to test? x

Anyone else out there? x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi westies 

Yes they do weekend transfers.  I've had transfers in both Saturday and Sunday 

Not long now  

Angela 
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Phew! Thanks Angelica. How are you honey? x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - we nearly had ec on Saturday too.    

Otd is Tuesday 29 which is 13 dp5dt.  I msy test on the Sunday though so I don't have to worry about going to work if things don't work out.  Last time af came two days before otd.


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm good thanks westies  

Counting down the weeks to go for my DE transfer! 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh amazing news Angelica  When is it likely to be? x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Good luck Angelica


----------



## angelica_wales

We're hoping to fly out around the 21st October.  It will depend on my lining scan and how my donor responds.  Due to stop the pill on 1st October,  bleed around 5th then the fun starts! 

Everything crossed for you talking frog! I hope the 2ww flies by for you  

Angela 
xx


----------



## Griffo15

Hi everyone.
First time in posting in the CRGW forum after considering transferring from the London Women's Clinic. Brief history: multiple failed IUI's IVF's and we've just had a failed ICSI. Since that we have been recommended to have donor eggs.It's a lot more expensive but I feel it's our only hope. We've actually had good enough eggs at each stage but I think being 37 doesn't help. Of course the first thing I have done is gone online to do my research. CRGW seems a lot cheaper than lots of the other clinics I have looked into and this forum is great.. Everyone seems to support each other. Thinking of booking in a consultation. I've read a lot online about long waiting lists for donor eggs. Does anyone know if this is the case? 

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello griffo, welcome to the thread. 

Sorry,  I can't help with the info on donor eggs.  Crgw have open evenings once a month (the next is 7 October).  If you haven't already been to one they are well worth a visit.  After a look around and a talk you can chat with the staff and ask questions. We liked them because ot felt a bit more personal. 

Good luck


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome Griffo

CRGW is a good choice for a clinic. I'm not sure about their waiting list for donor eggs.  They have a number of frozen eggs and have a lot of ladies who egg share.

I chose to go abroad (prague) for treatment because they have a far greater number of donors (it's anonymous in mainland Europe and they can pay more so get university students or mothers on maternity leave), they have loads of experience with donor treatment, great success rates and it's MUCH cheaper - even with the cost of flights etc.  That being said, it's a very personal choice regarding where to go and whether you want your child to be able to find the donor in the future. I never dreamt I'd end up in Prague...

I agree with Talkingfrog - go along to their open evening and ask to have a chat about their donor options 

Good luck

Angela
xx


----------



## GSB88

Hi All, 
Just restarting my 3rd IVF/ICSI Cycle at CRGW. Strange question, i have been given all new meds this time around and wondered if anyone else has used the 1/4 sachet of testogel? If so what sort of side effects did you notice? Thanks in advance x


----------



## sparkskaren

hi gsb888 I was on testogel on my first cycle at crgw I had not side effects but DHEA works better with me so was on that for the second cycle.

ilovewesties how are you doing? when you went to your hysteroscopy did you pay before you had it done? just wondered if you went for the treatment or diagnostic option? am now looking at maybe doing this before my last round of ivf?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello and welcome GSB88  Sorry, I can't help with your question though as I've never come across Testogel. I'd love to know what it is and why it's been reccomended for you though if you'd like to share? x

Sparkskaren - hey! I'm fine, thanks for asking  Well, have a cold and sore throat that I'm trying hard to shift but other than that I'm OK. Yes, I paid the £350 for a diagnostic hysteroscopy when I arrived at the clinic before having the procedure. Because we didn't think there would be anything found, Amanda said to go for diagnostic and of something was found that could be 'dealt with' there and then, like a fibroid for example, then it would be and I'd just have to pay the difference afterwards. Hope that helps x

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all OK. I'm just waiting for AF to arrive so I can get cracking on my FET. It's due around 2 October so not long now. Exciting! x


----------



## sparkskaren

thanks ilovewesties testogel and DHEA are both used in people that have low amh it is meant to rejuvenate the ovaries and improve egg quality in people that are not expected to produce a lot of eggs or who have had bad quality eggs in the past.


----------



## IloveWesties

Ah I see sparkskaren, thanks for taking the time to explain x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello GSB88 - sorry I can't offer any advice either as I have never heard of it. 
Westies - hope you feel better soon. 
Afm - getting impatient to know the outcome now but otd not until Tuesday.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies just a quick Q - do you get a printed/written protocol at any point with CRGW? I'm getting a bit concerned that although I've had discussions with Amanda that I feel I'm having to remind her about the protocol we agreed and that certain drugs need to be bought in advance and I'm currently unsure about what's happening exactly when? For example, I'm meant to be taking intralipids for the first time this cycle and have read the first one has to be taken 7-10 days before ET yet Amanda didn't mention this when we last spoke and just told me to call when AF arrives to book in a scan. I asked if I need any meds before this and she said no? I appreciate each clinic is different but coming from the Lister, where things are über organised, it's just taking some getting used to. Hope everyone's OK x


----------



## Talkingfrog

We had full icsi cycle but had a treatment planning appointment with a nurse first where we went through all the paperwork ( consent, whether ivf/ icsi, planned dates medication etc).  After the appointment the prescription was sent to the drug company. 
I then phoned to let them know the first day of af and we confirmed my baseline date could stay as planned. 

If you are doing a fet and don't need to dr then maybe they want to check everything is ok on the scan before scheduling everything.  I know the drug company phoned about a day or two after my appointment and could deliver within about two days so they would still be able to deliver on time.  The clinic also sell medication directly during a cycle so  they may do that at your scan.  
To pit your mind at rest why don't you give them a ring and ask when you will get something in writing or ask if Amanda can email you a copy of what has been agreed.


----------



## sparkskaren

their website says they do the first intralipids three days before et when I was reading it yesterday. so you should be ok. would make sense as it is meant to knock immunity so the closer you have it to the eggs going in the better else your immunity would be starting to build back up if done too soon. I would ring and question them. would not bother till Monday though they are very short staffed today as someone went off sick.


----------



## bethannora

Hi ladies

Haven't posted on here in a while, but looking for some information & hoping someone might have it!sh

I will be starting short protocol for my next cycle after trying long protocol twice. I know with long protocol crgw tend to have you in on the same days for scans - baseline on a tuesday, then scans on the following mon / weds & fri with e/c pencilled in for a monday (sometimes weds). Anyway - just wondering if there was a similar trend with short protocol at crgw? I know it's harder as you start on day 1.....but do any of you ladies know how long you stim on short protocol? I was 10 days stimming on long. And how many scans you have? And so they tend to pencil you in for ec on a Monday or on a certain length of time after day 1? Sorry for all the questions - my brain is in overdrive!

I always come away from my appointments with questions I should have asked!! Oops.

Thanks all

Bethan x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Bethan

My length of stims has varied for each of my cycles. Shortest was about 8 days, longest about 14, but I have low AMH. They will scan you between day 1 and 3  and you'll start stims then. You'll go back for another scan in 5-7 days and then every other day. They pencil you in for EC on a monday but depending on day 1 and when you're ready it moves. I've never been in on the Monday...

Good luck with your upcoming cycle!  SP flies by!

Angela
xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi Bethanora,

I was LP but had baseline on a Wednesday and ec on a Friday do not sure if you happened to have those days twice by chance.  When I did SP (at ivf wales) day 1 was late Friday so I had a scan on the Monday,  then the following Monday, Wednesday., , Friday with ec on Monday.  My first LP with CRGW I also had ec 14days after baseline,  the current cycle didn't respond to stimms as well as expected so it took 16 days.

Not sure if that helps.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Bethan lovely to see a post from you and to read that you're starting again soon. Will you be doing a SP on your next cycle? When is AF due? Exciting! I'll keep everything crossed for you that this is your time  x 

Talkingfrog and sparkskaren - thanks for your posts in answer to my question  How are you both? xx

How is everyone else doing? x

AFM - AF has arrived his morning. A tad early but then I ovulated early this month, so I guess that was to be expected really. I've called the clinic and have booked in my first FET scan for Monday morning (CD7). I may also have my first intralipids that day but it depends on what the scan shows. I'll keep you posted. Excited (and apprehensive) to get started again!  x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - good luck for your scan on Monday.

Otd was today and it was a BFN.  Thought things were going to work on this one as we had two good blasts, scratch, transfer went smoothly and I took it easy, but felt a change in my body towards the end of last week that made me feel different.  Used a first response Sunday and Monday to prepare myself on a day when I didn't have to then go to work, before using clinic test today.

Glad to have got today over with.  Phoned clinic before going to work.  Got in to two emails about a collection for someone in our team who had a little girl last week and a second email to let us know about the new arrival of someone in one of the other teams.  I am looking forward to seeing the little girl when her mum brings her in, but also dreading it as her mum told everyone she was pregnant on what would have been my due date if the last cycle had worked.


----------



## IloveWesties

I'm so sorry talkingfrog  This really is a hard journey that we all unfortunately find ourselves on. Take care of yourself and please do let us know when you're ready to make a plan as I'd be interested in what you decide to do next x


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry Talkingfrog  
xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks both.  

We will book an appointment with Amanda for the end if the month/ early Nov.  They offered 19th and 21 st as Amandas next availability but couldn't book 19th as we realised  first thing today that the car needs to have an mot by 20th, and so had to see when the garage could fit it in.  The 21st was difficult for dh too so will ring back in a day or two when we know where we are.

We had one frostie this time (didn't even have one of those 5 years ago when we had our successful cycle).  We were not expecting it so had not considered what we would do about it.  Have mixed thoughts so will get used to what has happened and  work out some questions for our review.


----------



## sparkskaren

I am out to😢 after getting a positive test on Friday morning started bleeding shortly after retested today and have lost it.


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh sparkskaren I'm so sorry to read your news  It really can be such a cruel journey. I had a natural CP (the only time in my life I've ever had a BFP) and was absolutely heartbroken. I can only imagine this feeling after all the effort that goes in to a treatment cycle. Give yourself time to grieve what could have been and take care of yourself. Please keep us posted on what you decide to do when you're ready x


----------



## Talkingfrog

I am sorry to hear your news Sparkskaren


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Hi Ladies, I just thought I would add a chuckle in here.  It relates to the phrase "the best laid plans of mice and men". We decided to bite the bullet, so to speak, and use a place here rather than abroad because hubby was having difficulty getting last minute time off (probably why he has soooo much time on the books!). I also thought it would be smoother but have had some communication issues.  Anyway, expecting to start cycle day one any day now... I just paid for all the meds. AND... We got notice today that because he is paid by the U.S. government he may be on indefinite unpaid leave starting tomorrow!  Guess we might have had lots of time to go abroad - and saved money.  You just have to shake the head and laugh.  It's illegal to do the other things that come to mind...


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello wrinklyeggs (great name! He he) and good luck for your cycle x

How's everyone else doing?

Quick Q for anyone who has done a FET cycle at CRGW - what thickness do they like your lining to be at to get the go ahead? Each clinic seems to be different and I think it would be good to have a number in my head before my scan on Monday. Thanks in advance to anyone who knows and posts  x


----------



## Wales81

Hi IloveWesties.

I'm having my FET at CGRW next Thursday. The nurse today told me there are not any hard and fast rules, although they do like to see that it's thickening and ideally like to see a triple stripe in the lining. Sorry if this doesn't answer your question exactly, I was also wondering the same thing before I went in today x


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for your reply Wales81 and all the best of luck for your FET. Keep us updated on how it goes as I'm (hopefully!) not going to be far behind you x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello wrinkley eggs - good luck with your cycle. 

Westies and Wales - good luck for your transfers.  

Are you having medicated cycles?  If so what sort medication is involved.?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Talkingfrog I'm doing a natural FET cycle (I ovulate naturally and have regular periods so don't need to do a mediated cycle) but with some meds added to try and aid implantation including steroids, baby aspirin, Clexane and Lubion (injectable progesterone). I'm also having intralipids for the first time. I've been TTC for over four years and in that time had one natural CP and three treatment cycle BFNs (two fresh, one FET) so the issue is pointing to either implantation problem/immune issue or a higher than average number of abnormal embryos. We have four frosties remaining so will do four eSET FETs at CRGW (if needed!) and then the plan would be to do a third fresh cycle but with embryo chromosome testing if it got to that point as we would have transferred seven good quality blastocysts. Hopefully the next cycle will work so it doesn't come to all that 

Why do you ask honey, are you just looking in to options before your follow up? Hope you're OK x


----------



## sparkskaren

do you have rough dates yet Ilovewesties. i would be careful about wasting money on embryo chromosome testing. i went to a very intresting talk about it and they kind of said although it would pick up some abnormalities such a downs and a few others because they test the cells at the edge of the blastocyst there is a very good change they could pick one that has abnormalities that the embryo was kicking out anyway and that the rest may be perfectly normal in the blastocyts 

when are you going again Talkingfrog?

we have out follow up appointment tomorrow hopefully will get our last go November/December but want to put the cameras up first to check everything is OK.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies,  sparkskaren - I had to update a few dates into my diary before I could book so will phone tomorrow for a follow up.

Just getting my head around how much medication was involved/ the difference between the two. I thought I had read that some down regulated first,  but our only successful cycle was short protocol. Doubt if there any significance in that but sort if makes me wonder if down regulation was part of a medicated cycle, if I would prefer a natural Fet. Don't know yet if we will do one at all.

Good luck for tomorrow Sparkskaren


----------



## becci1810

Hi, I would like to join this group of possible, I had a lot of support from here over the years whilst going through treatment. My journey now is a little different though as I'm starting the process of donating my eggs this month. Just wondering if anybody has been through this ? Thank you x


----------



## Lmck15

Hi Becci,
I'm relatively new on here as well. 
I did egg sharing in June at CRGW, unfortunately it ended in a chemical pregnancy for me but the lady who had the other half of my eggs had a BFP which I was really pleased about. 
Had to go through the process of writing a letter to the recipients baby invade she got pregnant which was a little surreal but the whole thing was worthwhile as at least one of us got a Proper BFP.
We had to get at least 8 eggs to be able to share and I had 17 so the recipient got 9 and we had 8. 5 fertilised and 2 made it to day 5 and I had a double transfer. 
If you have any more questions I'll be happy to answer. What stage are you at now? Are you waiting to be matched with someone?


----------



## Wales81

Hi talkingfrog, 

I'm having a medicated cycle. I started with suprecur for 3 weeks to downreg, before starting on HRT to thicken the lining. That's for around 2 weeks. On Thursday I did an ovitrelle trigger shot and started cyclogest twice a day. There's more medication involved than I originally thought, although it has been so much less stressful than s fresh cycle. 

Becci I also did an egg share cycle at CGRW earlier this year. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions. 
Hope this helps.

Good luck to you all. 

Xxx


----------



## Lmck15

Hi everyone,
Has anyone done a short protocol at CRGW before? Trying to do research online but it seems that every clinic is a little different. 
Had a CP on last cycle which was long protocol. Just stopped a 5 day course of northisterone and now waiting for AF to arrive then will have to go in for a scan. Can anyone give me info on a timeline?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks Wales.

Lmck 15  - I haven't done sp at crgw but did at a ddifferent clinic.  I had scan on day 4 (would nnormally be day 1-3 but af arrived late Friday and the only treatment  nhs clinic  did on weekend was ec and et ).  I stimmed for a week  then had scans Monday,  Wednesday and Friday,  triggered sat and had ec on Monday.  Not sure if that helps.  Depends how you respond to stimulating.  I usually redpond well, but last cycle had to up my dose and stimulate for a few days longer.  I am a month of my 42 birthday so may have altered response.

We have a follow up booked for Monday 24 to discuss last cycle abd  help decide if we are going to use our frostie.


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks talkingfrog that really helps! 
AF just arrived... I think I have to go in for a scan tomorrow to check womb lining. Will my womb lining be thin enough if I'm only on day 2? 
I really should ask more questions at the appointments but it's always a lot to take in!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lmck - a scan on day 2 would be normal.

If you forget to ask either write it down to remind you at your next appointment or give them a ring. The receptionist will take a message and one of the nurses to call back when they are free.

Becci- good luck with your cycle.

Sparkskaren-hope your follow up went well.

Wales -good luck for transfer - if I have got my head around it you will transfer a the end of the week.

Westies - hope you are ok.


----------



## sparkskaren

welcome LMCK and Becci

I did short protocol with all of my cycles due to very low AMH. got 5 eggs in my first cycle 5, fertilised three made it to blastocyst 2 put back in PG william born 11/8/14 second cycle only 5 eggs, 4 mature and fertilised three back in day 2 transfer BFN, third cycle 5 eggs, 5 fertilised 3 made it to Blastocyst three put back in BFP CP now waiting to have hysteroscopy at the end of october to check all is ok before our last go in November.


----------



## becci1810

Thank you for your replies. I should really update my profile. Since last posting (a few years back) I have a 27month lg via IVF and a shock natural conception lg who is now 6 months. I'm being an alteristic egg donor at CRGW, the recipients are receiving all my eggs. I wanted to give something back after my  journey came  to an end. I'm doing lo with first injection on day 21 of my cycle which is next week. X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Becci - congratulations on your little girls.  That is lovely of you.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies just a quick post to say that my baseline scan went well this morning. Back on Wednesday (CD9) for another scan to check lining is thickening up nicely etc and if all's good then I'll do my first intralipids infusion afterwards. I'll catch-up and do personals soon. Hope you're all OK x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Good news Westies.


----------



## Lmck15

Hi ladies,

How is everyone getting on? 

Going through short protocol at the moment, did egg sharing before which sadly ended in a chemical pregnancy but back on the horse now! I'm having my partners egg in a partner to partner egg share but paying for it all privately this time so we can have more eggs. 

I'm stressing at the moment, my OH is on menopur at the moment and I'm still waiting for AF! We both went on northisterone and OH started AF on the 4th but I'm still waiting. I've been told if I don't get AF by Saturday we will have to freeze the embryos and do a FET when I'm ready. Really really hoping AF comes but northisterone just doesn't seem to work for me. 

What I'm wondering is has anyone had any experience of this? I am unaware of success rates of FETs and am worried we will lose some! 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Lmck sorry I can't help but hope someone will be along soon who can x

How's everyone else doing? 

Just a quick AFM post as I'm short on time - scan wasn't great yesterday and dominant follicle and lining hadn't grown much since Monday so I have to go in again tomorrow  I really hope things have moved on. 

Does anyone know what happens at CRGW over a weekend in terms of FET? Would they scan me on Saturday or Sunday? Or just wait until Monday? This is my first cycle at the clinic and things are being done very differently to my last clinic so it's a bit confusing x


----------



## pollita

ILW, have they said when you will have FET? They do transfers all days, weekends included but I'm not sure about scans as I have had all of my scans during the week. If you need to be scanned I'm sure they will do it though, there are staff there 7 days a week for treatments (EC and ET) so there would always be a nurse on hand to do a scan I'd imagine.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for taking the time to reply to my post pollita  I don't know when the transfer will be yet, no. I'm doing a natural cycle so it all depends on when I surge and if my dominant follicle and lining get to the right size/thickness. You've reassured me that they do transfers at the weekend so I'll just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. How are you doing honey? x


----------



## pollita

Ah, well I'm sure it'll all be fine! The only time I've ever known them to block off treatment dates is over Christmas and New Year - when they did my treatment planning last year they worked out that I would have needed scans or treatment those weeks when they are either closed or not doing routine cycles (just emergencies) so they don't even let you start the cycle then. Don't worry about it  

I'm doing ok thanks. Met the lovely Amanda this week for my follow up and hoping to start up again in the New Year! Apparently I just can't leave the clinic alone


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies - hope things go well at your scan.  We nearly had ec on a Saturday this time.  When we had our first consultation Amanda scanned me so I am sure they would scan at the weekend if it was needed.

Lmck - hope af arrives soon.  There is always a chance some won't thaw properly but I thiink results with frosties are quite good. 

Pollita - we  have a appointment with amanda on 26 October.  They offered the week before but the one day was awkward for me and the other for dh.  Not sure if we qill do a ret yet bu if we do based on when  my af is due it would have to be November (which may be to soon as I feel a bit drained after the last cycle and they may be full) or jan because otherwise transfer would fall exactly on Christmas.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies so scan #3 today - lining and lead follie have grown but still no surge so no intralipids and transfer not yet booked in  I've got to call if I get a surge on a OPK over the weekend. If not, I need to call on Monday to book in yet another scan for Tuesday. Will keep you posted x


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks talkingfrog. 

Still no AF so looking at a frozen transfer now. 

Has anyone done a frozen transfer at CRGW? Hoping to find out how long the process is. 

Waiting is just the worst. Waiting for AF so I can then wait for ET which then of course leads to the two week wait... I wish I could be patient! 

Good luck westies.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Lmck I'm doing a FET cycle but haven't yet had my surge  The length really depends on whether you're out on a natural or medicated cycle. The natural follows your usual cycle length, so that's easy to work out in terms of timing/length. The medicated can involve a DR element before so is longer x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lmck - sorry things are not going as planned. 

Westies - hope af arrives soon.


----------



## IloveWesties

Talkingfrog - I bl**dy hope AF doesn't arrive as I'm waiting for my LH surge honey! Ha ha was hoping to transfer next week but I'm CD12 today and no surge yet


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sorry westies -I was getting myself confused and there were only two posts to reply too.   The af wish was meant for lmck.  Hope surge arrives soon for you.


----------



## IloveWesties

Don't worry Talkingfrog, easily done on these forums  How are you doing? x

How is everyone else? 

Just a quick AFM as I'm on my phone and also need to get my ar*e in gear this morning... Positive OPK this morning so have my LH surge. Yippee! Just spoken with Amanda and transfer will be next Saturday (17th) with intralipids immediately before. The lab will call on Friday to give me a time to go in. Exciting! x


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Hi Ladies, 
      I have a quick question.  In combing back through many many pages I see references to suggestions for the cycle (protein, hot water bottle etc). When do you get these? First scan? 
      Is it a paper that you are given or verbal?    
      Some places give a sheet of paper with their suggestions (like baby aspirin, no extreme exercise once stims start, do not gain or lose weight etc).  Since CRGW are shiny new and cutting edge I have been expecting something good.


----------



## pollita

Protein advice I was given both verbally and on paper although I don't remember when! It may have been treatment planning or baseline scan. 

Things like hot water bottle the clinic haven't recommended to be per se, it's just something I've heard lots of other women talk about during IVF. I don't even know if there's any proven facts about it, just that it does no harm and could possibly help (I think it did me, but could have been coincidental)


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Hi Polita,
    Thank you! I am already stimming so am feeling like a red-headed stepchild here.  
    Being a vegetarian it is hard to get masses of protein without carbohydrates (I do low glycemic/high protein normally) and from what I read here I need to get more than my my 50g per day. 
    I know to stay out of saunas/steamrooms due to core temp but never thought about the hot water bottle which would direct the warmth - brilliant. Thanks again. I will go do that now.


----------



## pollita

It's tough getting that protein in! During stims I was told to increase from 50g to 100g a day which was near impossible - and I'm a carnivore who easily does Atkins haha

In the end I went to boots and stocked up on Atkins/low carb bars. They are 17g each so really helped. I didn't get 100g but close to it - baked beans on toast for breakfast was a staple for me as there's lots of protein in beans!


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quickie - Quorn is an excellent source of protein for vegetarians (I was one for eight years) x


----------



## Talkingfrog

I was told to up protein by Yvonne and it also suggests protein drinks in the leaflet I was given.  I also have a history of ohss. I    had lots of chicken,  eggs, cheese etc and used nuts to increase my protein - I had brazils, cashews, peanut and raisins, cranberries and sunflower seeds. I also had a few protein drinks for days when the total protein was low.

Websites - glad surge has finally arrived.  You will transfer on my birthday so hoping it brings you good luck.  I am also due to ovulate around then so would be a very surprise pressie if I had a natural positive at the end if the month,  but I won't place a bet on that.


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Dear Ladies, thank you very much for your replies. 
      It is amazing how little the protein adds up to when faced with 100 grams!  Eating a couple BAGS of Quorn a day is beyond me... even when I make it with my red pasta sauce or spicy mexican.  Although I am perfecting a yummy low glycemic/added fiber/protein cheesecake recipe... so... half a chesecake per day? Yup, I could do that!  
    Talking Frog - you got a leaflet?  When was that in your process?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Websites ? Not sure how I got websites Instead of westiess

Wrinkley eggs -  it was in the info sheet attached the pages where they write down your schedul of injections


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Thankk you very much Talking Frog.  I didn't get any paperwork, nada, that is why I am trying to ascertain who got what and when.  Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## Lmck15

Hi all,

Hope everyone is getting on well! 

After a bit of info, so my partner is stimming at the moment. Started off with 150iu of menopur and on the first scan there were 15 eggs so menopur was reduced to 75iu. Went for a can today and there is now approx 18 eggs and she is at high risk of OHSS and has fluid behind the ovary so menopur is reduced even further to 37.5.

There was talk earlier in the week of doing egg collection on Friday but today it was confirmed for Monday. I want at the appointment so didn't get to ask what I wanted to know.

If she has so many eggs now - why would be carry on stimming for another 3 days? 

Has anyone had experience of this in the past? My partner has been feeling very sick so of course I'm just a little worried about it all. 

Will 37.5 keep the eggs from growing and potentially have new eggs appear? 

Any advice is always appreciated.

Thanks ladies


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Lmck15 I have PCO and anyone with PCOS or PCO needs to be careful when stimming as we're higher risk of developing OHSS. Given your DP's dose, has she got PCO/S? 

On my last cycle I had 20 eggs collected and had to be put on Cabergoline tablets to keep OHSS at bay. Your DP needs to drink LOTS of water (I was drinking 4-5 litres a day to put it in to perspective but I'm very tall) and I recommend Lucozade too. She also needs to be eating lots of protein and I was told salty things (like ready salted crisps or Tuc biscuits) were good by my last clinic. As I said, all this worked for me! 

In terms of the stimming drugs, you won't get any more follicles at this stage that would potentially have eggs in them so it's not a case of quantity now but more of a case of size. It's a very careful balancing act and what the clinic have said about dose sounds right to me. The reason they're continuing stims will be because the 18 follicles are too small to get a good crop of good sized mature eggs if they were to collect now.

Did they do a blood test on your DP? If they did, that may have been what influenced the decision to do EC on Monday instead if your DP's oestrogen levels are high.

I know how hard this process is, especially on a first cycle when things are so new and daunting but try and put your total trust and faith in the clinic and the consultants. Remember that they want good success rates too so are trying to do everything they can to make this work for you!

Also, given the sort of numbers you're looking at, you may well be lucky enough to get some frosties which could be potential FET cycles if needed in the future so it's looking really good 

Good luck with everything and please let me know if you have any questions.

Westies xx


----------



## Lmck15

Hi Westies,

Thanks for the info! 

No DP doesn't have PCOS just crazy ovaries! She is having about 70 gram a of protein a day... Trying to get that up but she is constantly full! 

Ahh that makes sense! The follicles at the moment are about 16mm and I think they need to get to 18 is that right? 

No blood test. Back in on Friday and I will take time off work this time as I am always the one with all of the questions! 

You've made me feel a lot better, thank you for taking the time to share your experience!


----------



## IloveWesties

If she's been stimming at 150 a day and had to reduce then I would certainly look at whether she has PCO or PCOS. Has she ever had AFC measured? I've never done a fresh cycle at CRGW so don't know if it's something they measure before a cycle but my gut instinct is that they were trying to be cautious with her if they were using 150 to start with. To put this in to context, I have a AFC of 40 and in my first cycle they used stimming dose (Menopur) of 150iu alternating daily with 75iu and I only got 7 eggs! So I would have thought she was PCOS or PCO (you don't have to have the syndrome). 

In terms of protein, my last clinic told me to eat at least 100g of protein a day. I felt very bloated and full all the time but you just have to get it down! It does make you feel better.

Good luck for Friday x


----------



## sparkskaren

lmck15 the follicles have to be between 18-20mm before the maturing drug is given. just to warn you follicles don't always mean eggs not every follicle will have an egg in it
ilovewesties they would have decided her dosage on her amh levels as these would most probably have been fairly high.


----------



## IloveWesties

sparkskaren - that's what I was trying to allude to but was confused as Lmck15 said she didn't have PCO/PCOS and seems surprised that she's responded very well to low dose stims x


----------



## sparkskaren

pretty sure you don't need to have pcos to be an over responder. I wish I was I was on 375 menopur last time. if you have a lot of eggs left you would respond quite well.


----------



## IloveWesties

Everyone has their own struggles and there's not one scenario in infertility that's better than another. If you have PCO / PCOS / a high AFC then you have other challenges such as the possibility of OHSS and dealing with poor egg quality. I've never heard of anyone to over respond other than those with PCO (high AFC) / PCOS so would be interested to know who else would over respond on a dose of 150iu x


----------



## sparkskaren

apparently ohss is more common in people under 30 and also people with pcos. don't know how old lmck15 partner is but may have nothing to do with pcos.


----------



## IloveWesties

Lmck15 has already said her partner doesn't have PCOS so that's why I was intrigued sparkskaren. You don't have to have the full syndrome (PCOS) to over respond - I have PCO / lots of follicles on ultrasound as I have a AFC of 40. That's why I was interested as I was also put on 150iu but alternated with 75iu daily and only got 7 eggs on my first cycle and I was 34 then. It's just interesting to me, that's all x


----------



## sparkskaren

I was not having a go. was just a bit concerned that you may have been worrying them. you and I have been in this game for a long time. but don't think lmck and her partner have had the fertility problems u and I have had which led them to ivf😛👍🏻

lmck bet you wish you had done egg share with someone and got free treatment as you should have good numbers. sorry if I have this wrong but are you having a sperm donor and if so how did you pick them? I am considering egg donor if this cycle doesnt work and would have to pick a donor.


----------



## IloveWesties

I'm sorry if you felt that I was worrying Lmck and her DP. That would be the very last thing that I'd want to do as I was just trying to be helpful and reassuring by giving some advice from personal experience.

Lmck15 - I apologise if you've been concerned by my posts. I'm upset at the thought that I may have worried you. I hope your appointment goes well on Friday x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lmck - As the others have said, they will keep your dp on menopur to give the follies she has time to grow to the right size to produce mature eggs. 

I had a short protocol on my first nhs  cycle as we were doing iui to see how i responded.    I was on a dose of 75 menopur for the first week, but had too many follies for iui so we converted to ivf and they increased the dose to 150.  I ended up with 13 follies and 12 eggs, so low in comparison to most that get ohss but ended up with ohss after transfer (which crgw told me is more difficult to predict).

When crgw tested my amh showed i was a high risk of over responding so i did long protocol with a dose of 150 and got near enough the same  number of follies/eggs as my cycle 4 years earlier.  Had a poorer response on my latest cycle so had to increase stimms a bit, but I turn 42 at the weekend so only natural to expect my response to be a bit lower. 

As has been said, it is important for your dp to drink a minimum of two litres of water a day, but three litres or more would be preferable.  The clinic also suggested getting a protein drink if needed to get enough protein (Yvonne said to me at least 70 g but with some they suggest 100g a day).  I found some in with the chilled milk drinks in tesco and non chilled with the meal replacements (adkins etc) in sainsburys.  I looked for ones that did not list that they included vitamin A.  I also had a good (measured)portion of nuts (brazils cashews, peanuts, raisins, cranberrys and sunflower seeds) each day, with plenty of eggs, chicken, cheese and pulses.  

Hope all goes well on Friday.  Write down any questions you have when you think of them and take the list with you as a reminder when you are there. 

Hope everyone else is ok

Sparkskaren - do you have an appointment on thursday. If so hope all goes well.


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks for all the advice everyone.
Westies don't worry! My DP did egg sharing in the past and was on 150 and got 17 eggs. I think as sparkskaren said she has quite a high AMH and she is 25 so that may be why it's low. We did look into using my eggs but Yvonna said they looked quite polycystic and I have irregular cycles so we decided to use DPs eggs instead. I really do appreciate your advice and you've not worried me  

Sparkskaren, when we did the egg share we got 17 eggs in total. Ended up with 8, 5 fertilised and 2 made it to day 5 which ended in a CP unfortunately. We though we would pay for it ourselves this time so we will hopefully end up with some frosties as I was a little disappointed that we didn't last time. The recipient got her BFP though which we were really pleased about. Yes we are using a sperm donor, Jodie showed us a list of donors and we picked one based on hair colour and eye colour so the baby would hopefully have my eye and hair colour   when we shared the eggs we had to do a little profile on DP so anyone needing donor eggs can know her height, weight, skin tone, build type, occupation, whether she has proven fertility etc. Debbie deals with all the egg donors so I imagine she is the one who would talk you through the options.

I've been to the shop and got loads of chicken, cheese, milk and Greek yogurt so DP is just going to have to be constantly full until EC on Monday!


----------



## Lmck15

Had appointment today, DP has 24 follicles now so collection booked in for Monday.

Me on the other hand, womb lining is 4mm and needs to be 8mm by Monday for me to have a fresh embryo transfer. I'm on 4x oestrogen tablets a day so keeping my fingers crossed but I can't see it doubling over the weekend!


----------



## sparkskaren

good luck with collection today lmck15 DP


----------



## sparkskaren

talking frog just seen your thread on Acupunture did you go ahead with it for your last cycle?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lmck - hope ec went well. 

Sparkskaren - I did have acupuncture at the start of the cycle. My friend gave me the number of maxine smilie, who us zita weat trained.  I had my last treatment a week before ec.  I was due to have more but  couldn't book whenI lleft as I didn't know when I would need to go to the clinic/ have ec etc.  I think she would have tried to fit me in, but I knew that she was pretty full the day before ec as she was at a conference yhe following week.  As we are in newport,  the vlinic is Llantrisant and maxine is at Abergavenny or Cardiff depending on which day it is, it felt to rushed to try and fit another one in.  

Not sure if it helped orr not.  I didn't respond to stimms as much as normal,  but did end up with better graded embyos so hard to tell.  I did find it hrlped relax me.


----------



## sparkskaren

how is it going lmck15 your partner must be PUPO now good luck for the 2ww.
talkingfrog I am having a Hysteroscopy on Thursday afternoon had to wait for AF as it needs to be done when your lining is at its thinnest ideally between days 3-7 according to Amanda. Are you going again in November?

pollita, wrinkley eggs, ilovewesties hope you are all well

Angela-Wales how did you cycle go you were going to Prague weren't you?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi sparkskaren - I had a diagnostic hysteroscopy at CRGW last month and it was done on CD13 so I'm very interested in what Amanda told you as that's also what I'd read and when I asked her about this she said it just needed to be done before ovulation and this was basically the only date she could give me. I questioned it several times and she reassured me that it was fine  Good luck with yours though. I found the process totally fine x

How is everyone else doing? x

AFM - I'm currently 9dp5dt in the dreaded 2WW. MY OTD is Friday (13dp5dt) but I was feeling quite positive about various 'symptoms' I've been experiencing so I foolishly tested yesterday (8dp5dt) and got a BFN  I haven't even told my DH that I tested so just trying to keep calm and will test again on Friday now. If this hasn't worked, I've already decided to do the outstanding immunes tests via Dr Gorgy in London and that should then give me a tailored approach to either ruling in or out the immunes treatment that I've been doing empirically for our next (and final!) FET cycle. We have two precious day 6 blastocyst frosties left (they are numbers 6 and 7 to be transferred) so I want to do everything in my power to make the next cycle work to try and avoid having to do a third fresh cycle x


----------



## sparkskaren

ilovewesties I did not get my BFP on my last cycle till 11dpt5dt so there is still time hope if works for you. I will be on day 8 of my cycle.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks sparkskaren  out of interest, had you tested before 11dp5dt? I have read that frozen embryos can take longer to implant and therefore register on a HPT so FX that is the case for me  x


----------



## sparkskaren

yes tested every other day from day 5dpt5dt got no's until day 9dpt5dt when I got a negative test in the morning but when I got home from work there was a very faint positive thought it may have been a evap line but when tested the day after I got a positive. serial tester😂😈


----------



## Lmck15

Hi everyone.

I had the embryo transfer so I am pupo with DP's eggs! 

We had 20 eggs collected and of those 15 fertilised and 7 made it to day 5. Had 2 transferred and unfortunately only 1 was good enough to freeze. But of the 2 put back we had an AA and an AB so fingers crossed. DP is still really struggling with the OHSS but small improvements every day. 

I am 2dp5dt now and time has never gone slower!! 

Good luck westies. I'm a nightmare with early testing but it meant that I knew we had a CP last time and not just a BFN which Amanda said was a positive sign. Going to try and hold out this time! 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  I hace been intending to post for about a week and every time I get to the thread i get interrupted  and don't get to post.

Sparkskaren - I was wondering when you would have it.  Hope all goes well.

Westies- 8dp5dt is still quite early.  I ended up having bloods taken at on my first cycle as I had ohss.  The nurse said it was a bit early but would do hcg anyway as she was already taking blood.  That was 10dp5dt.

Lmck - congratulations on being pupo. Good luck for the tww.

Afm  - I had a phone call from Yvonne at 6.30 Friday evening to ask how I was.  I was at a scrapbooking retreat at the time snd it was the last person I was  expecting a call from.  We have a follow up with Amanda this afternoon so we can decide what to do. We are definitely not having a full cycle but unsure what to do about our frostie.  We have never had one on either of our other cycles so didn't plan for one.


----------



## IloveWesties

sparkskaren - oh that's interesting. Well, I'm trying to remain calm and we will see on Friday I guess! x

Lmck - congratulations on being PUPO. Sorry to hear about your DP. It's great that you had the embryos transferred though so she can concentrate on feeling better. When is your OTD from the clinic? Good luck! x

Talkingfrog - that was nice of Yvonne to see how you were. Good luck with your follow-up with Amanda this afternoon x


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks Westies, OTD is 6th November. 11 days and counting! I just find the work days go so slowly in the 2ww and I can't seem to find a way around it! Any tips?? 
This is only the second time we have done IVF I don't know how anyone goes through this more than twice! The waiting is terrible


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Our follow up with Amanda went well.  The embryo we have is good and the chances of success are no less than last time.  The main difference between medicated and non medicated fet is being able to schedule things better.  She did also say as I have progynova and utrogeston left over I could do a natural fet but use up what I have (to give the body a boost in the natural levels).

We have never had  a frostie before so expected our last cycle to be the end one way or the other.  Part of me felt I needed to draw an end to it, but also felt I couldn't tell them to discard the embie.  I think following  our discussion ee have decided to go ahead.  I originally thought that if we did I wanted to go as soon as we could do in November,  but if doing a natural cycle I would end up being due to transfer around the time of a compulsory training course in work.  I don't want them to know (although they would be supportive) but would have to tell them if I needed the day off. 

Dh is also doing part time study and has three assignments in November.  Although he doesn't need to be involved as much I think he would be worrying about me snd not be able to focus,  which will then worry me.  Also concerned about how i would be over Christmas if  negative. We therefore think january would be better.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sparkskaren - hope everything went ok today.


----------



## sparkskaren

everything is normal even got a DVD of the procedure. so will be going again at next period. had reflexology yesterday morning with a fertility expert and acupuncture next week so hopefully will be successful


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quick post to say it's another BFN for me today  Have a follow-up with Amanda on Thursday so will report back when I have news x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Not sure what happened with my last post. 

Sparkskaren - glad everything went well. 
So sorry westies


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry westies xx


----------



## sparkskaren

sorry ilovewesties 

Angelica how are you how did Prague go?


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm good thanks 

I got back from prague on Sunday.  Had transfer on 22/10 of 2x3 day embies and have 3 frosties. OTD isn't until 8/11, so still a week to go!

Glad to hear you're getting going again 

Angela
xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fingers crossed for you Angelica.


----------



## IloveWesties

8 is my lucky number so I hope that brings you luck on your OTD Angela  x


----------



## IloveWesties

How are you doing Angela? x

How's everyone else? x

AFM - had a phone call today to say Amanda is ill so my failed cycle follow-up appointment booked for tomorrow has been cancelled  Just one of those things and I appreciate nothing can be done but frustrating as I was hoping to see her before I go to see Dr Gorgy next week. Oh well. I'll just have to tell her after I've been! x


----------



## angelica_wales

Amanda is always there so she just be really ill! When do you have your appointment with Dr Gorgy? Hopefully he can give you some ideas xx

I'm down at CRGW on Friday for beta HCG bloods... I've been testing since 8dp3dt (last Friday) and got a BFP...  It's getting darker and I got a 2-3 weeks since conception on a digital test yesterday - still super cautious as we've been here 3 times before,  but I'm hopeful

Hope you're all well

Angela
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

OMG Angela that's amazing news! I won't say congratulations just yet as I know you're being cautious but I hope I will be able to congratulate you properly soon. So exciting! What did you do differently this cycle? Was it purely DE or did you do anything else on top? My appointment with Dr Gorgy is Tuesday. I just want to rule in or out the immunes issues once and for all. It's expensive but I've had three cycles with emphirical immunes treatment which obviously isn't working so I want to hone in on whether I actually need to take steroids, Clexane and intralipids or not! x


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks 

We went back to basics - no scratch or intralipids this time. Only 5mg of prednisolone. I had thrombophilia screening so no need for clexane. I think the big difference is DE xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Angelica. Fingers  crossed  it all works for you. 

Westies - sorry to hear your appointment  had to be cancelled.  Good luck  for  your  appointment next week.

Hope  everyone else is ok.


----------



## Lmck15

Hi everyone.
Up at the crack of dawn as its OTD. 
I got a BFP today on the test the clinic gave me... It's not as strong as the control line but it's there and it's pink and clear to see. You would think I would be overjoyed but I took a FRER on Tuesday and got a darker line. I've been told different tests shouldn't be compared to one another but as I had a CP last cycle - the tests got fainter and I can just imagine this is going the same way.

I took the test at 05.30am but I had gone to the toilet at 03.30 so I don't know if that makes a difference. I'm not sure how to feel! Has anyone been in a similar situation or anyone who can offer advice? 

Thanks and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Lmck! I've been using the same brand as the clinic and whilst the line is dark,  it's not as dark as the control line. My FRER was bright 5 days ago and I got a 2-3 on my digital test a few days back and still the cheap tests aren't as dark. Get yourself another FRER or a digital if you want a clear answer but I would say congratulations! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks Angela, that's a great help.

What worries me was on the FRER my positive line was as dark as the control line but on the clinic one the control line was darker... After looking online I haven't found any pictures of the same brand where the positive line is as dark as the control so I'm keeping my hopes up but trying not to get too excited.

Big congratulations to you too! Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## angelica_wales

My FRER was as dark on Sunday but even yesterday the cheap tests aren't that dark. Get yourself a beta hcg to put your mind at ease 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Lmck15

How do I go about getting myself one of those? 
X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great  new  Lmck -  Don't worry about the line being different on different makes of test as they are some are more sensitive  that others. You could  try asking  your  gp as they may do one , but you could  book one at crgw ( i think that is what angelica said she is having done today ) . Check the price list it should be on there.


----------



## angelica_wales

It's £30 got the blood test at CRGW  and you should get results back the same day xx


----------



## sparkskaren

congratulations angilica and lmck15 and partner. lmck15 remember that the test given to you by the clinic are cheap. I got 5 of those last time for £2.50


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks everyone!

Angela how did your beta test go? Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

It came back as 1464 which is quite high for 18dpo. I'm back there Monday for a repeat xx


----------



## magz1

Hi Angelica, don't know if u remember me but cycled a few times at crgw, just wanted to say huge congrats and that number sounds very high, u mite have twinnies there. Best of luck for monday and a happy healthy nine months pregnancy, 
Lmck15, congrats to u too 
Magz xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Of course  I remember your Magz  

Thanks for the congratulations - still early days but steps in the right direction so far...

Hope you're well xx


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks Magz.

Angela that's great news on the beta  

I've been having quite a lot of cramping over the past few days. Sometimes the cramps can be quite strong and like for about 5 or 6 seconds and then they completely go... Sometimes I can feel the cramp in my lower back as well. All I can see on Google is that this can be the signs of a miscarriage so I'm feeling a little deflated now. Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great  news Angelica


----------



## sparkskaren

lmck I had cramps for most of my pregnancy but remember them being quite strong in the first 8 weeks. as long as there is no blood with the cramps you are fine just you body preparing for the next 8 months.


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks sparkskaren.

If you miscarry while on progesterone would you still bleed or would it be a MMC? 

When I had my CP Amanda said to stop taking them and I would bleed 3 days later which I did. This is what worries me... It could be going wrong and I wouldn't know until my scan on the 25th of this month which is 6.5 weeks. 

Typing my thoughts out loud makes me realise I need to chill   Lol x


----------



## angelica_wales

Lmck - have you considered getting beta hcg's done?  I'm getting them to give me some reassurance following my previous mc/cp's instead of waiting for a scan.  At least you'll know if things are going in the right direction.  With my 1st cp I started bleeding whilst still on cyclogest.  With my 2nd, I was testing negative by OTD and started bleeding that afternoon.  I know it's hard to feel positive when things haven't gone to plan in the past   xx


----------



## sparkskaren

if you mc yes once the levels have gone down you would bleed. give it a few more days and then do a clear blue digital I is really good to see it in writing 😜.


----------



## Lmck15

I would get a beta Angela but I live in Bristol and it's about an hour and a half so it's the case of having a whole day off work and they are already getting funny about the time off I have needed! How soon can you book in the beta? It does sound like a good idea! 

Sparkskaren that may be a good idea... I just get so anxious when I test!


----------



## angelica_wales

What about BCRM or create in Bristol?  Failing that your GP may be willing to do the test for you considering your history xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Just to chip in - BCRM don't do HCG/BETA blood tests. You can get it done privately via The Spire (top of Blackboy Hill) but it's not same day. It can also be arranged via the old Chesterfield hospital (Nuffield) clinic in Clifton village and you can pay for same day turnaround. Having said all of that, it's LOADS cheaper at CRGW which is why I had it done there when I wanted it (and I live in Somerset). Nuffield was going to charge around £150 I seem to remember! My GP doesn't arrange blood tests for pregnancy at all on any circumstances but others may have different rules x

Angela - SO chuffed for your blood test number. I hope it keeps rising for you and this is your time xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lmck - worth asking your gp - if you don't ask, you don't get.  
Angelica - if you had two transferred it could be twins. 

I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## sparkskaren

later this week beginning of next we do our final round using our own eggs. think I have manage to persuade oh to try one go at donor eggs once we have moved house


----------



## Lmck15

Started bleeding in work today so that's me out. Looks like another CP.

Thanks for all of your help and support ladies xx


----------



## sparkskaren

im sorry Lmck, hopefully it is just a little bleed as LO settles in some people can have period and still be PG. a friend of mine did not know she was pG until she was three months gone as she had periods for the first two. dont stop the drugs until you are told to hun,


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry Lmck,  but as sparkskaren said,  don't stop the meds until you're told to xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sorry Lmck - hopefully everything  is ok.

Angelica  - hope your test went well today


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks everyone.

Amanda has told me to up my cyclogest to 3 a day and I've got an appointment to go up next week but it's getting heavier which is obviously not a good sign.

It's never simple is it!


----------



## Wales81

Hi ladies,  hope you are all well. I haven't posted in here for a while, but thought I'd share my bfp news as I loved to read these when I was researching clinics. We had a FET after I developed OHSS on my first fresh cycle so had to freeze all. I've just been to the clinic for my seven week viability scan and we saw two lovely heartbeats fluttering away! I really can't recommend this clinic and all its staff enough. The personal service is second to none. 

Just also want to say a big congratulations to Angela, we spoke a few times when I first posted on this thread months ago xx


----------



## magz1

Lmck15, I know it's hard to keep positive but I bleed quite heavy on my successful ivf cycle and my little one is a mischievous toddler now. How many embies. Did you have put back? Rest up and keep taking meds, see what next week. Brings. Easier said than done I know but relax and take it easy.
Angelica, hope everything ok with you, I'm fine thanx, still get days where I wish for another go at the ivf rollercoster but that ship has sailed now, too old lol 
Congrats wales 81
Luv and baby dust magz x


----------



## Lmck15

Hi Magz,

Thanks m, it's nice to hear positive stories. I don't want to give up just yet! 
I had 2 put back, both 5day blasts. One AA and one AB. 
Amanda doesn't seem to be too worried which is good but I'm just in panic mode now! 
Congrats on your successful IVF and your mischievous toddler! Always nice to hear when it works for people x


----------



## magz1

It may be that one has implanted but is miscarry ins and the other one is burying in nicely, that's what happened to me, that's why I had bleed, i had early scan I think I was only 5 weeks and 2 days. If you are finding it difficult you could always do hcg test like Angelica suggested, whatever you feel is best for you. Magz xx


----------



## Lmck15

I really want a HCG but I manage a call centre and cannot get any time off and the clinic in Bristol do it in day times only! I think I am going to see how the next few days go and maybe try and get an appointment to get bloods done on a Saturday.

Thanks again everyone it's nice to have the support from you all on here


----------



## angelica_wales

Wales 81 - huge congratulations!! Twins!! 

Lmck - I'm sorry you have to go through this. As Magz said there's lots of success stories after bleeding - fingers crossed you're one too  xx


Magz  - you're not too old! Especially with DE!   xx

I had my 2nd beta today - 5327! Doubling in 39 hours and in the multiples range...  Scan booked for 2 weeks today 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations Wales - must have been lovely to see two heartbeats.

Angelica - sounds like you might be having two aswell.

Lmck - it is easier said than done but rest and relax as much as possible.  I was about 5.5 weeks when I thought it was all over. I didn't have much bleeding, but passed what looked like an embryo. (Sorry TMI) Clinic just said to rest and see what happened.  At my scan  a week later there was a healthy little heatbeat. It would have been lovely to have ended up with twins, but we now have a gorgeous little girl.  

(She doesn't know about  us trying for a sibling but has freaked me out a bit over the last few months. Out of the blue she will say about mummy have a baby in her tummy,  and yesterday seemed sure she was going to get a little sister or  brother.  Maybe she has my mum's sixth sense and knows something we don't)  .


----------



## Lmck15

Bleeding had settled down now and I just have some brown spotting (sorry TMI) so not sure what to think.

Booked in for a scan next Friday so will know more then!


----------



## sparkskaren

that sounds good lmck. it would not have stopped it it was a mc. baby may have implanted next to a blood vessel.


----------



## sparkskaren

I have just had my first acupuncture. why do people pay someone to stick needles in them😢


----------



## Lmck15

Sparkskaren what is the acupuncture for? Sounds like my idea of hell!

Got some time off work and went for a HCG test at the clinic earlier today and will find out the results tomorrow so I will keep you all updated! 

Talkingfrog thanks for sharing your story, it's always nice to hear a happy ending. I'm not going to give up hope until I know for sure!


----------



## bethannora

Just popping back on here to say a huge congratulations to Angela. So happy for you x


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks Bethan  xx still early day...  How are you doing? Cycling again soon I see!?


----------



## sparkskaren

lmck how did it go? the acupuncture is meant to help relax you (don't know how) I am seeing a fertility specialist in Acupuncture and reflexology supposedly it is meant to help increase blood to the womb, may increase egg numbers and quality and reduces side affects from the drugs. you are meant to have acupuncture before ET and again after et. as this may be my last attempt i am throwing everything at it. i have even bought expensive fertility supplements from NHP to replace the pregnacare i was taking as the reflexologist said i was lacking the right nutrients and needed something stronger than pregnacare. should know in a few weeks if any of it is doing any good when i start simming again hopefully next Wednesday.


----------



## Lmck15

I'm so confused. 

The clinic rang and said 'really good news, your levels are at 400 so you are definitely pregnant!'

But I'm 18dp5dt and everything I see online says it should be like 4/5000 right now


----------



## sparkskaren

hopes this helps days are post conception 
7 days  0-5 
14 days 3-426
21 days 18-7340
28days  1080-56500
so you are still in range levels all depend on when they implant so if you are 21 days from conception you still may have only implanted day 12-13 so levels would be lower then if you implanted say day 6

hope this makes sense. you should double every 3 days


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lmck - sounds like the clinic were happy with figure.  Try to relax and enjoy it.  (which I know is easier said than done).  

Sparkskaren - who are you having acupuncture with and did you enjoy it/find it relaxing?

Bethan, Angelica - hope you are both ok.


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks all, just a week to wait until the scan now. 

Sparkskaren you are braver than me I don't think I could have acupuncture! I guess anything that could help is worth a shot though. Not long now until you start stimming again! Good luck. 

How do you work out how many weeks pregnant you are with IVF? Because I didn't use my own eggs I'm confused by it... Do you still go by last period? I'm sure I heard Amanda say before that OTD is when you are 4 weeks?


----------



## sparkskaren

yes goes from your period unless you are long protocol then think you add two weeks from collection date.

talking frogs some of the needles did not hurt but the first one and the 4 in my feet really hurt did not really find it relaxing. she has told be to stop eating dairy and wheat as she said my body is not happy with them. I have been told this before by my ibs specialist but I like cakes biscuits and bread too much😂 I have however now stopped eating them will try anything. I know next week she will try and also get me of refined sugar. that will be more of a problem as I have replace my old treats with dark chocolate which is wheat and dairy free.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lmck - hope the week until your scan flies by. 

Sparkskaren - I find the cakes and biscuits hard too, especially in work as there is usually something on the top of the cupboard and I have to walk next to it to go to the photocopier or evidence store.  We had a buffet last Wednesday and had so many things that there still treats out until yesterday.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi all hope you don't mind me joining in here I am new to this so unsure how it works ! 
I'm looking for some support and advice. I have been told a couple of days ago that I should probably have Icsi as hubby's first sample was low and my amh is low. We have arranged to go back for consultation and for hubby to have second sample taken in a few weeks . Feeling pretty low at the minute and scared unsure of the procedure also how long would it be until I can start treatment ? Would be really grateful if anyone can share any of their experiences. 😀 xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi welshsweetie and welcome!

Are you planning on having treatment at CRGW?  It is a bit daunting when you first start out but the ladies on this forum will help you on your way

As you have low AMH, you will probably have short protocol.  This means that on day 2-3 of your period you have a scan to check that your lining is thin and that you don't have any cysts.  You then start injections to prevent ovulation and within a day or so you start stimulation injections which are meant to srimulate your follicles.  These are fluid filled sacks which may or may not contain an egg.  You'll have a scan in around a week to check for follicles - once you have a few around 18mm younwill be given an exact time to trigger egg maturation (if you weren't having egg collection you would ovulate with this trigger) 34ish hours after trigger you have Egg collection.  This is usually under heavy sedation and you shouldn't feel or remember much.  While you're in for egg collection,  your husband will give his sample.  They'll treat the sample and pick the sperm to use for injection using icsi. They'll inject the eggs and wait

Following egg collection you will be taken to recovery where they'll monitor you for a little while and confirm how many eggs you had collected.  As you have low AMH it will potentially mean that you have a relatively low number of eggs but it's all about quality, not quantity.  You'll sleep lots when you get home that afternoon...

The next day you'll get a call from the lab with fertilisation news. Depending on how many you've got you'll be asked to go in for transfer the next day (2 day), the day after (day 3) or day 5 (blastocyst transfer)

On the day of transfer they discuss your embryos and quality and using a catheter they do the transfer.  Youn then wait a long 2 weeks to do a pregnancy test

The waiting time depends on the clinic.  With CRGW it would be pretty quick but you need to have HIV and STD blood tests first.  You'd have treatment planning where they'd work out when you'd start.  If it's NHS the wait is dependent on which hospital you're with - I believe it's around 18 months in Cardiff

I hope this is what you wanted to know - feel fee to ask more questions.  Good luck!!

Angela
xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello Welshwsweetie and welcome to the thread.

Angelica has explained the process perfectly. There is also an explanation leaflet in the patient info on the CRGW website (in the downloads). I have also found them good at explaining things and don't worry if you need to call them back because you forgot to ask something. If you have any questions it is worth writing them down before you go as a reminder.

If you are unsure of any of the acronyms used on the site there is a list under the New to fertility friends thread, then what every new member needs to know. I have copied the link. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

We had our first cycle just over 5 years ago at what was then ivf wales (at the heath). We were successful on our first go and now have a very lively and a half year old (who is already planning her next birthday party!). We have had two goes at a sibling, but without success (I was on the one try and on the other so age is not on our side). However, on our last go we were fortunate enough to have an embryo suitable for freezing (which we did not have on any of the other cycles). We are waiting until after christmas and will be doing a frozen embryo transfer.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thank you both for your replies its really nice of you to explain the procedure to me it has really helped. My amh was 10.4 is this very low? Would my chances be low of the treatment working ? Also can you tell me would o have to miss much work? 
Thanks again for your advice xx


----------



## sparkskaren

welcome welshsweetie an amh of 10.4 is low but not very low. mine is 1.6 my first go at ivf was in 2013 and I get pregnant first time and had Willim 8 months later. I have had two goes since and my last one was a cp just about to start our last go before we try egg donor


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi sparkskaren thank you for your reply l. It's nice to here positive stories I hope you get a positive result from your next round Xx did you get treated at Crgw ? How long after did you have to wait until starting Ivf at Crgw? I'm feeling abit scared but excited at the same time. Worried about the side affects and not looking forward to the emotional roller coaster ! Xx


----------



## sparkskaren

my first go along with talkingfrog was at ivf Wales (university hospital). I saw the consultant and started the next month. you normally have to give it naturally two period between goes hopefully we will be starting again wednesday or Thursday this week.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Good luck fingers and toes crossed for you. It has only been a few days since I found out that They have suggested Icsi and has taken me a few days to come to terms with it. It has been emotionally draining already but I need to toughen up for these next steps ! We have our follow up consultation in a few weeks so will be more clear about things then just want our appointment to come around quickly xx


----------



## Lmck15

Hi all,

I said I would keep you updated - scan got bought forward to this afternoon as I ran out of meds and my doctor wouldn't give me a prescription and the drive is too far to go to clinic just to pick up meds.

Unfortunately there was only the tiniest little sac which was difficult for Amanda to find but its about an 8th of the size it should be at 6 weeks so Amanda has confirmed miscarriage.

Good luck to everyone starting treatment soon
Xx


----------



## sparkskaren

sorry to hear this lmck will you go again?  you have frozties don't you?


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks sparkskaren.

Yeah we have one frostie... Not sure on what we will do next. Will probably leave it until after Christmas but I guess my concern would be that frostie won't survive the thawing process.

Have you had experience with FET?


----------



## sparkskaren

never had anything to freeze they did mention to us last time about having one frozen but we opeted for having three back. I question there thaw rates and they said 98% so you should be ok. have you considered you partner carrying? I understand you wanted to be a part and by carrying you would have been but maybe it would work out better😢


----------



## Lmck15

Oh okay well 98% is quite good.

Yeah I've asked my partner if she would but her mum and nan both nearly died with preeclampsia so I think she thinks the same would happen to her so no luck there. 

How are you getting on? Have you started stimming yet?


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry Lmck xx I agree that the vitrification process  they use is very efficient and the thaw rates are good.  I had one frostie transferred on a previous cycle and it thawed perfectly. FET's are a lot easier than a fresh cycle 

I hope you can get a plan of attack soon  

Angela 
xx


----------



## sparkskaren

have my scan tomorrow and should start simming tomorrow night. preeclampsia is a lot more treatable these days but I can understand her worries. am I correct this is your second cp as such? are they going to test you for nk Keller cells?


----------



## sparkskaren

should have said killer


----------



## sparkskaren

Angelica are you having your scan soon want to know if it's one or two😃


----------



## angelica_wales

Scan not until Monday - I'll be glad to see anything right now! xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

So sorry Lmck.  We only have one frostie and are having a natural FET in January.  Clinic would have done it in February but we had a lot of things on in November and it just felt too much. December would have clashed with Christmas so decided the new year was better for us. 

Sparkskaren - good luck for your scan tomorrow and your first injection. 

Angelica - Monday is not far away now, but probably  feels like forever.


----------



## sparkskaren

well baseline scan did not go well. I have a cyst on my right ovary which may take it out the running. I have started simming with another scan wednesday to decide if we are going forward or not


----------



## Lmck15

Sorry to hear that sparkskaren 

Will keep everything crossed for you for Wednesday!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sparkskaren - good luck for Wednesday


----------



## Louise4

Hi ladies, can I rejoin? I joined originally in June or July after my last icsi cycle, I overstimulated and had to freeze everything. Finally after a few false starts I finally have two blasts on board after a fet (4dp5dt) test day is the 30th and I'm already itching to take a test lol xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Louise  - congratulations  on  being  PUPO.  Fingers crossed for good  news on 30.


----------



## sparkskaren

good luck today angelica


----------



## magz1

Good luck Angelica x
So sorry Lmck15 x
Magz x


----------



## angelica_wales

Louise - congratulations on being PUPO!  Follow my advice and don't test early (I never follow my own advice  ) xx

Sparkskaren - hope you get better news on Wednesday xx

AFM - scan today showed twins!!!! Both measuring where they should and both with heartbeats!  We're in shock!  It's still early days but we're further ahead than we've been before

Angela
xx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations Angela - so happy for you both. What wonderful news x


----------



## Louise4

Congratulations angelica! twins that's amazing!!

I already caved this morning and tested (6dp5dt) and it was positive 😊 I know it's very early but I'm just enjoying the moment and hopefully it will stick xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks Bethan 

Louise - thanks! I tested positive 11dpo too (8dp3dt). Fingers crossed this is a sticky one for you xx


----------



## Lmck15

Angela I'm so pleased to hear that you have twins on board!

Huge congratulations! Xx


----------



## Wales81

Wonderful news Angela. Congratulations xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations  Angelica, that's  great  news.
Great news Louise.
Afm - glad now we didn't  do fet in November  as et would have  probably  been  this  week abd I am full up with a cold.  Sneezing  during  transfer might make things  tricky


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh Angela, that's wonderful news! Huge congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x

Louise - congratulations on your BFP x

Long may this run of success continue! AFM - I had my follow-up with Amanda last week and all went well. I'm looking at a medicated FET (medicated for no other reason than the two natural I've done haven't worked so we thought we'd change tack!) and we discussed doing an ERA test on the cycle immediately before the FET. This will be Feb/Mar time more than likely. I'm still waiting for all the immunology tests to come back so I can get the results and find out where we are with that and what my treatment plan is, if needed. I'll keep you posted when there's any news. Hope you're all OK x


----------



## sparkskaren

congratulations angelica kind have thought it would be twins with you levels day 18.
and congratulations Louise I tested positive day 11 with William


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies  - glad you have a plan sorted. What is an ERA test?


----------



## IloveWesties

Talkingfrog - this link contains an easy explanation: www.igenomix.com/tests/endometrial-receptivity-test-era I'm considering it as I've only ever had a natural CP in the 4+ years that we've been TTC. BFN on all x4 treatment cycles so the test helps to work out when my implantation window is, which may be useful for me x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lmck15

Congrats Louise  

Westies - I am thinking about having a FET natural cycle next month. You said you've had a couple, just wondering how they do it as I've only ever had fresh transfers before?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Lmck - natural FETs are dead easy (probably the nearest we're able to get to conceiving naturally if you think about it!). You call when your AF arrives and then they book you in for a scan and then you may have to go for a couple of scans (to check lining is thickening and to also check you're ovulating naturally) before they tell you when transfer will be booked in for. Then you go in for transfer and hey presto! It really is that simple. I took some emphirical immunes meds alongside but some people do it completely natural with no meds at all. Do you know if you'll be taking anything? I ovulate naturally and have regular cycles but unfortunately the two natural FETs haven't worked for me so I'm swapping to a medicated next time just to give that a go with our last two frosties. Good luck with yours honey. When you say next month, do you mean December or January? x


----------



## Lmck15

That sounds so easy!
I guess I'm wondering whether a cycle with meds would be more beneficial? Based on what you've been through and also I feel like the more control the clinic has over the cycle the better. I'm meeting with Amanda in the Bristol clinic tomorrow so we can see what she recommends. I would lie to have FET in December if possible because I have a lot of time off over Christmas... Having the 2 week wait off work would be ideal. Do the clinic actually open over Christmas? I hadn't thought about that...

Is there a reason you are waiting until Feb/March? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Lmck - Plenty of women have got pregnant through a natural FET where other options haven't worked for them so don't think to much about my bad luck! I personally would far rather try a natural and avoid having to take medication (and paying for it!) when doing a medicated. Good luck with your appointment with Amanda - I hope that gives you some answers and confirms your plan. I'm not sure what the opening/closing is like over Christmas but I think just clinics close for a couple of weeks to have a deep clean but I'm sure Amanda will be able to clarify that for you. Of course I don't mind you asking me anything! I'm currently waiting for lots of blood results to come back (some of which are done in Chicago, USA) and then I can book a follow-up with Dr Gorgy, the immunology specialist I've decided to seek advice from. I'm hoping to get the follow-up by the end of the year so we can digest everything over Christmas/new year. I may have to have treatment BEFORE I cycle, which is why I'm leaving it open. It also gives me a bit of much needed time off. Two fresh and two frozen cycles in a year has felt like a lot - mentally and physically - and I'm enjoying a little break x


----------



## sparkskaren

just got back from cardiff not only has my cyst completely disrepair but I have 11 follicles only ever had 5 before most I have had was 6 looking at a Monday collection got another scan on Friday


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow! That's great news


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Sparkskaren.  Good luck for Monday.


----------



## Lmck15

Good work sparkskaren


----------



## sparkskaren

thanks they have still got to contain an egg and fertilise before I will get excited😄


----------



## Louise4

That's really good news sparkskaren, hope all goes well Monday  xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news sparkskaren, good luck for your next scan tomorrow x


----------



## Lmck15

Westies - I totally get why you would want to wait! I'm always in 2 minds... One minute I need a break and the next I just want to be taking steps forward. When are you hoping to have all of your results back? 

I've managed to persuade DP to have the FET but met with Amanda today and she said because of cycle dates and Christmas that we will need to wait until Jan. Makes sense but I wanted the 2 week wait while we were both off work. Never mind!


----------



## VickieAnna

Hi All, I'm new here and affter some advice ish. I'm now 12dp5dt on FET, I had some light spotting on 6dp5dt which stopped within an hour and on Friday which was 10dp5dt I got a positive 1-2 on clearblue. We tested again this morning with the clinic test and there was a super faint line, so I then retested with a clearblue and still positive 1-2 weeks, which according to dr Google has a max limit of 200miu/ml which seems really low for what would be 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant. 

When we had our little boy a few years ago at 14dp5dt fresh cycle we had 2-3 weeks and a strong line on the clinic test. Is this just a CP?


----------



## foreverastudent

Hi everyone

I have been reading the board for a while and am posting for the first time, I'm going to be cycling at CRGW I have my treatment planning appointment on Tuesday and I'm quite excited! Does anyone know what the cut off for starting treatment is for this year? 

thanks all


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all and welcome VickieAnna and foreverstudent, 

VickieAnna - I would give the clinic a ring and see what they say. If you are concerned they may offer a blood test, which I don't think is too expensive.  The slight bleed on day 6 may be impantation.  I know I have heard others say that the number of weeks given on the clearblue tests can sometimes be a bit out and cause worry when it is not needed. Also if you had 2-3 at 14dp5dt and the test today was 12dp5dt it could be that the test result will change in the next day or two.  I have also heard that fet can sometimes take a little longer to implant.  Please don't worry as it won't help and may not be needed.  

Foreverastudent - Good luck for you planning appointment on Tuesday.  There will be lots of forms to sign and they will plan your dates.  Whether you can start before the end of the year will depend on the date of your last period and the whether you are doing long or short protocol. (Long you take medication to down regulate first, have a bleed, then start stimulating, short you go straight to stimulating) With LP you will start on day 21 of your cycle, but sp will start on day 1-3.  The clinic will want to make sure that people don't start treatment that would need an appointment over the christmas period when the clinic will probably be closed for a few days. You may find they suggest January.

Sparkskaren - good luck for tomorrow. 

lmck -  looks like we will be  FET cycle buddies in January.

Louise4 and Angelica - hope everything is ok with both of you and it is not too long before you have your scans.
Hope everyone else is ok and everyone is not getting too stressed out over christmas. 

AFM - glad we went with our gut instinct to wait until the new year not have the fet straight away. We knew November was busy but I have had a cold for the last week which would have clashed with transfer time and would not have made me feel positive about things.  Coughing or sneezing during transfer would be a concern too.  Hopefully over the worst now and have christmas to look forward to and a fresh start in the new year.


----------



## sparkskaren

thanks talkingfrog
foreverastudent you will not get in this year as they are now full December due to Christmas but may be ok for January.

vickyanne you may not have implanted as early this time and if you test in a day or two it may change. I think clearblue actually goes from days pregnant not as doctor work out how far along you are. hope that makes sense.


----------



## VickieAnna

Thanks for the replies, I have been to the clinic today and had a Bhcg blood test so will get the results later and repeat on Wednesday or Thursday. I'm hoping it's just a late implantation given that it was frozen as opposed to fresh transfer.


----------



## foreverastudent

Thanks talkingfrog and sparkskaren   I thought it would likely be January and that is a lot more sensible really!


----------



## sparkskaren

vickianna were you there amour 11.30 with you son in the pushchair?


----------



## VickieAnna

Yes that was me sparkskaren 😊 Think it's going to be over for us this time, hcg was 37 today at 13dp5dt but would have had to be 25 or over on Friday at 10dp5dt, having a repeat blood test Wednesday just to double check.


----------



## Louise4

Hey guys, it's otd for me today I'm 13dp5dt. I requested a beta for peace of mind and the results came back as 1713 😊 My scan is booked for the 15th xxxxxx


----------



## Louise4

So sorry vickianna, I have everything crossed for your repeats xxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Sorry vickianna xx I hope the repeat on Wednesday gives the result you want xx

Louise - that sounds like a high beta! How many did you have transferred? Congratulations! xx


----------



## Louise4

Thank you! I had two transferred ☺ X


----------



## sparkskaren

vickyanne why would it need to have been over 25 on day10/5


----------



## VickieAnna

Because in order for a clearblue to show a pregnant result your hcg has to be over 25IU/ml, sorry that wasn't actually very clear before


----------



## sparkskaren

clear blue have said that there digital tests will show 1-2 from 10. they have made them more sensitive to allow for early testing.


----------



## VickieAnna

Wow I didn't know that, maybe all is not over yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sparkskaren

positive thoughts 😜


----------



## VickieAnna

Thanks! Hope all is going well with your treatment!


----------



## angelica_wales

Louise - you'll see from my profile that my bhcg was lower than yours at 18dpo and I saw twins on my 7 week scan   Prepare yourself! xx


----------



## Louise4

Eeek exciting! We will see on the 15th 😄 The idea is both amazing and terrifying! How did you feel when you saw it was twins? XXXX


----------



## angelica_wales

Amazing and terrifying!  Still terrified!  I've got another scan next week so I'll find out if they're both still doing ok.  More worried about the pregnancy with twins than the end result... xx


----------



## Louise4

Good luck for next week   xxxx


----------



## Mshirley

Hello just thought I would check in, I've missed so many posts! So I'm unsure who is active or not! Congrats on twin pregnancy angelica ! Brilliant news!

I had my little girl on the 6/11/15 after a 15 minute labour that hubby missed! Popping into the crgw tomorrow with a gift and thank you card! 

Also been discussing with hubby about possibly donating my eggs ( at a later date ) 💖


----------



## Louise4

Mshirley - I've not been here long but just wanted to give you my congratulations, she's beautiful!  Xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

MShirley - congratulations!!!  xx


----------



## Mshirley

Thank you girls  popped in the crgw today to give them a card and chocolates was lovely to see them  x


----------



## sparkskaren

have you had your bloods done again yet Vickyanne? had collection yesterday had the call this morning I have 6 embryos currently. ET will be on Monday.


----------



## Louise4

6 embryos, that's great sparkskaren.

I'm feeling really anxious, I had mild cramping yesterday and then in the evening just started to feel like the baby wasn't there anymore, I was getting mild nausea before and now it's all gone... Am I being paranoid? Xxx


----------



## sparkskaren

Louise try not to worry your numbers are good. When i had William for the first 6-8 weeks symptoms would come and go. i remember waking up in the morning one day with terribly sore boobs then the next day poking and proding them trying to get them to hurt ;-) the other thing i remember well is the period like craping and always being wet down there to the point i thought i was bleeding was always wiping to check just paranoid. cramping went on for months just your body preparing itself.


----------



## VickieAnna

Congratulations on 6 embryos that's great! I had bloods repeated yesterday and they had gone down so this time it's over for us, sounds weird but I just knew it would be 😔 We're going to take a little break and enjoy a lovely holiday abroad next week and a wonderful Xmas with our boy and start a fresh in a few months.

I agree Louise4, when I had Jaxon my symptoms came and went, it's hard not to worry but with those numbers all is looking good ☺


----------



## sparkskaren

so sorry vickyanne the more I read things the more I think every child is a miracle


----------



## VickieAnna

Thank you, I agree. We are very lucky to have our miracle baby and he completes us! And maybe one day we will get to experience that all over again.


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry vickieanna    This process is so hard xx

Sparkskaren - 6 is a great number! Fingers crossed for Monday xx

Louise - if you're worried,  get another bhcg done if you're worried,  but with your number being so high I think you'll be ok. Cramping,  bloating,  nausea all come and go  xx

Angela 
xx


----------



## Louise4

So sorry vickieanna 😞 Hope you all have some time to heal as a family, it's all so difficult.

Thanks for the reassurance, I've bought another CB dig I so it might make me feel better if it's gone up to 3+ tomorrow, which in theory it should if my results were high Monday xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Don't read too much into the cb digital tests - they are notoriously inaccurate and can cause no end of stress! xx


----------



## Louise4

Thanks angelica, I swear I'm turning into a crazy person! I'm pretty sure I used to be fairly rational once upon a time lol xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Lol - didn't we all! Get another bhcg to put your mind at rest.  The panic doesn't stop after the first scan... 
xx


----------



## sparkskaren

angelica sorry to say the panic never stops. even once they are out you are thinking should they be doing that am I doing that right😆 I worried every day through my pregnancy was a little better when I could feel him kicking although sometime when he was quite the panic was back😂


----------



## angelica_wales

As this thread is over 100 pages, I've set up a new one

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=341503.0

Enjoy your new home

xx


----------

